# Was esst ihr gerade?:D



## Jokkerino (5. Juli 2007)

Da mein letzter Thread in die Hose gegangen ist hier mal etwas neues.
Was esst ihr gerade?xD
Ich Chilli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (5. Juli 2007)

Kartoffelpüree + Megaschnitzel + Jägersoße = OMA FTW!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kúrt (5. Juli 2007)

also immo ess ich bonbons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 davor ne pizza


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (5. Juli 2007)

jetzt hab ich hunger -.-


----------



## OdSt (5. Juli 2007)

richtig lecker chili con carne


----------



## Monolith (5. Juli 2007)

Kirschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (6. Juli 2007)

Ich ess grad al denté "Schepaghetti" XD


----------



## vikale (6. Juli 2007)

Hi,
Essen ...LOL
wer braucht das? ich ernähr mich hauptsächlich flüssig wenn ihr versteht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (6. Juli 2007)

Käse-Lauch-Suppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. Juli 2007)

*schauder*


btw: oc ess grad ein Kinde* schokoriegel


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Juli 2007)

so nun ess ich fingernägel
...
...
...
...
nee^^quatsch xD
ich ess grad Salat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Lorille (6. Juli 2007)

Gurkensalat mit Knoblauch und Chili, gesund und lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felinae (6. Juli 2007)

nen Joghurt, mehr is gerad net drin xD


----------



## Otty Peek (6. Juli 2007)

Ich ess auch grad Kirschen weil erstens sind sie lecker nund zweitens hat mir mal jmd erzählt das  die demnächst superr teuer werden weil durch den ganzen regen die kirschen aufplatzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (6. Juli 2007)

boa hab heut n riesen topf spagetti gefuttert.... 
jezz bin ich satt.....


HESSEN= SOMMERFERIEN    


*jubel-jubel-freu-freu*

nachher den rest spagetti--- KOCHTIPPS IMMA GERNE !! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (6. Juli 2007)

ich habe instant nudelsuppe von yumyum gefuttert


----------



## gold-9 (7. Juli 2007)

*gähn*  ich versuche meine Maus zu essen.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elma (7. Juli 2007)

Waffeln zum Frühstück ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Juli 2007)

Brötchen mit Salami und Käse zum Frühstück^^


----------



## Stoffl (7. Juli 2007)

Cornflakes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuBeLiMo (7. Juli 2007)

apfel -.-


----------



## Elma (7. Juli 2007)

Kirschen (:


----------



## CemY (7. Juli 2007)

ich mach mir gleich gebratene nudeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kúrt (7. Juli 2007)

hab vorhin gegrillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (8. Juli 2007)

Ich graden essen Menschen Kindern *BRÜLLLLL* 

Allys tuen schmecken lecker, jami jami !!!!!!!!



Gleich ich werden essen süß Nachtelfe die Heute dachte sie könne in Durator seien.


----------



## Kúrt (8. Juli 2007)

ich hab wieder gegrillt -.- öangsam wirds langweilig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (8. Juli 2007)

nein grillen kann nicht langweilig sein XD

bei mir gab es lecker pizza mit salami


----------



## LuBeLiMo (8. Juli 2007)

konnte mich nicht von wow lösen also hab ich mir nur nen youghurtdrink gegönnt =)


----------



## OdSt (8. Juli 2007)

was auch gut so beim zocken geht ist yumyum nudelsuppe


----------



## Isegrim (8. Juli 2007)

Meine Nahrung heute: (ja, in dieser Reihenfolge)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 Tassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Scheiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 Packung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schließlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 olol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (8. Juli 2007)

Ich kaue gerade auf dem Enddingsens von der Kordel von meinem Pulli rum, zählt das auch als Essen?


----------



## Leniza (8. Juli 2007)

schokokekse^^ von meiner oma gebacken, die besten kekse der welt!


----------



## OdSt (9. Juli 2007)

schokokekse mit milch, es gibt nichts besseres als miclh und kekse
um in den tag zu starten


----------



## Szyslak (9. Juli 2007)

Döner!


----------



## Thront (9. Juli 2007)

YEEEAAAH heut bibts CHICKEN WINGZ 

frisch aussem plus-markt (oh is das jezz werbung...??) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (9. Juli 2007)

schnitzel


----------



## Adler_Auge (9. Juli 2007)

OdSt schrieb:


> schnitzel



Dieser Fred wird zu einem Spamthread, OdSt hat bereits 6 mal hier rein geschrieben. Also bitte ich euch Mods bzw. Admins diesen Fred mal im Auge zu behalten. Danke.

@ Lorille, ja Gurkensalat + Chili ist goil. Ich esse gleich Nudelsalat und Chili, das finde ich noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (9. Juli 2007)

nix. das letzte war n kleines nutellabrötchen. letztes richtiges mal war... lasagne, legga


----------



## Szyslak (10. Juli 2007)

Döner again.. ftw..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2007)

oooh der hängt dir doch sicher langsam zum hals raus ...


heute gibts wodka.... macht zwar nitt satt aba besoffen


----------



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

PS an ISEGRIM : 


GENIALE POST !

sieht richtig lecker aus  !!! ! ! ! 

mmmh..... wenn ich das mit den bildern endlich mal raffen würde....

nochmal: einfach genial  ! ! !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (11. Juli 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Dieser Fred wird zu einem Spamthread, OdSt hat bereits 6 mal hier rein geschrieben. Also bitte ich euch Mods bzw. Admins diesen Fred mal im Auge zu behalten. Danke.


Er isst halt viel 
Das letzte was ich gegessen hab war ein Chicken Teriyaki Sandwich *gg*


----------



## Isegrim (11. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> mmmh..... wenn ich das mit den bildern endlich mal raffen würde....



Gute Nerdnahrung halt. 

Das mit den Bildern ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Klick beim Schreiben einer Antwort mal auf den Link &#8222;*Formatierung?*&#8220; unter den Smilies links.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem alle möglichen BB-Codes zur Formatierung beschrieben und an einem Beispiel erklärt sind. Das Tag, das du suchst, ist


```
[img] [/img]
```

Wenn du keinen Webspace von deinem Anbieter zur Verfügung gestellt bekommst, kannst du auch einen der vielen Bilder-Hochlad-Dienste im Netz benutzen. Ich benutze z.B. http://www.imageshack.us.


----------



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

he! danke für die anleitung... naja... bei solchen sachen steh ich manchma etwas auf dem schlauch...


mmmh also dann gleich ma ausprobieren!

also erstma gabs den guten alten PLUM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann etwas später 14 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja.... oma kommt heute zu abendessen und ich hab ihr lieblingsessen gekocht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ein sehr leckerer tag heute ! schade das er schon fast vorbei ist....


----------



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

ES HAT GEKLAPPT  ! ! ! ! !!  !



danke isegrim... tolla lehra !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (11. Juli 2007)

Kein Problem, gern geschehen. 
Das schlägt ja sogar meine Kombination. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nette ... äh ... Ernährungsgewohnheiten hast du.


----------



## Minati (11. Juli 2007)

*überleg* Bei mir gab es heute folgendes:

Frühstück - Schnittchen mit Frischkäse und Gurke belegt und mit Käse überbacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittag: Eisschokolade + JoBu + Obstsalat - bestehend aus Banane und Apfel

Abends: Fisch mit Sahnesauce und Bärlauchnudeln *yamm yamm*

So long .. ick hab jetzt Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (11. Juli 2007)

Selbergemachte Buritos


----------



## Kúrt (12. Juli 2007)

Hamburger von einem renomierten amerikanischen restaurant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (12. Juli 2007)

ihr esst alle so wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich war heut mal ein wenig verfressen und hab mir nach 1000 jahren mal wieder was von MC's gegönt xD, 
2 cheesburger, 2 chickenburger, 1 Big Mäc, ne große pommes und 1 Royal TS, dazu hatte ich noch 4 Frühlingsrollen vom china Mann, xD

NEIN ich bin nicht son fetty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöne sportliche 85 kilo wenn ich bitten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thront (12. Juli 2007)

wie wäre es denn wenn wir hier noch n paar kochtipps einbaun ? so für wenig kohle gutes happa happa ??

gibt doch bestimmt n paar hobbyköche...oder wenigstens die die den schnellsten weg zum goldenem -M- kennen!



aso.. bei mir gibts heut lecka pizza (mal wieder...)


----------



## Isegrim (12. Juli 2007)

Zum Abendbrot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kochen? Hm, ich koch höchstens heißes Wasser. :/


----------



## Thront (13. Juli 2007)

heisses wasser hört sich doch gut an.... ok mein erster 

KOCHTIPP:

man nehme :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fülle es in einen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und erhitze es.

wenn es kocht gebe man ein päckchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu und befolge die auf der verpackung beschriebene zubereitungsemphehlung.


das ergebins ist ein wohlschmeckendes japanisches fast-food produkt, positiver nebeneffekt ist der günstige preis und die einfache zubereitung ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. Juli 2007)

asooo ja.. am besten schmeckt bei den dingern 

SHRIMP FLAVOUR ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (13. Juli 2007)

*überleg*

JoBu
Zabaione
Nudel-Hackfleisch-Auflauf


----------



## OdSt (13. Juli 2007)

kroketten und zwar selbstgemacht.

wenn jemand wissen willl wie man welche macht, einfach fragen


----------



## Thront (13. Juli 2007)

FRAG ! ! ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (13. Juli 2007)

schicke dir nachher ne pn deswegen


----------



## LuBeLiMo (17. Juli 2007)

pizza =)


----------



## Thront (17. Juli 2007)

so lecker heut gibts bratkartoffeln von oma..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (17. Juli 2007)

Frühstück: Kaffee
Mittag: Tomaten-Mozzarella-Salat mit vieeeel Essig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischenmahlzeit: Weiße Schokoladeneis, BiFi
Abendbrot: Eisbergsalat 

Und immer schön daran denken: viel trinken (Wasser, Tee, Säfte) bei diesem heißen Wetter


----------



## LuBeLiMo (17. Juli 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und immer schön daran denken: viel trinken (Wasser, Tee, Säfte) bei diesem heißen Wetter



Bier nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## Minati (17. Juli 2007)

LuBeLiMo schrieb:


> Bier nicht zu vergessen!



Bier zählt nicht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genauso wenig wie Kaffee und andere Alkoholika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalyptyka (20. Juli 2007)

Obstsalat aus frischen Beeren mit Naturyoghurt und Honig oben drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (20. Juli 2007)

Apokalyptyka schrieb:


> Obstsalat aus frischen Beeren mit Naturyoghurt und Honig oben drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kriege ich gerade Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gibt's: leckere Aprikosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (20. Juli 2007)

pizza .. schmeckt aber nich -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Juli 2007)

Pipas


----------



## Zorkal (20. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. August 2007)

Eine Cola!Ja richtig ich esse eine Cola!
Und zur Cola Nudeln+Ketschup+Tomaten+gurken+Salami


----------



## Nassrak (11. August 2007)

Naja ich bin Koch und ich esse gerade Welsfilet auch gebratenen champignons ^^ ... komme gerade von einem Gourmet fest in Kirchhellen

http://www.bottrop.de/tourismus/theater_fe..._landpartie.php

War echt toll !^^



> Am Eröffnungstag (Freitag, 11. August) werden die Köche auf historischen Motorrädern des "Veteranen-Clubs Kirchhellen" an ihre Töpfe auf dem Johann-Breuker-Platz gefahren.



Das war gestern um ca 16 Uhr... ich saß auf einer alten BMW^^ ... echt spassig gewesen.
Es ist ja noch nicht zuende und geht noch das ganze Wochende , wer lust hat kann ja mal vorbei kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Jokkerino (11. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. August 2007)

Döner


----------



## Mondryx (11. August 2007)

Ich werd mich gleich einen Croque gönnen. Mit Salami, Gurke, Feta und Käse...und vieeellll Knoblauchsoße


----------



## Megarock (11. August 2007)

Spaghetti Bologenese hmm lecker mit Parmesan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (12. August 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmmm gebratene Hamster mit Kürbissauce(Sieht imo wirklich so aus)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (12. August 2007)

Ich esse grad garnix, weil ich die Weisheitszähne rausbekommen hab -.- *narf*


----------



## Zorkal (12. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*mampf*


----------



## The Holy Paladin (12. August 2007)

nun gerade ne Hühnchen


----------



## Jokkerino (12. August 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Hmmmm gebratene Hamster mit Kürbissauce(Sieht imo wirklich so aus)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol xD du hast ja fantasien^^


----------



## Thront (13. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


sehniges wolfsfleisch

+ 60 gesundheit


----------



## Minati (13. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat die vielleicht lecker geschmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (16. August 2007)

Mein Mittagessen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sag ich doch glatt: Guten Appetit und dazu gibt es heiße Schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlupp (17. August 2007)

Sushi 
aber leider nur das Tiefkühlzeugs vom Lidl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (18. August 2007)

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/36844112239...norwegisch.html

Hammer.


----------



## Bogomilvley (20. August 2007)

Ich trau mich nicht meinen Kühlschrank zu öffnen,hab da noch nen Katoffelsalat seit 3 Monaten drin,hab angst das es mir entgegen springt.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. August 2007)

Bogomilvley schrieb:


> Ich trau mich nicht meinen Kühlschrank zu öffnen,hab da noch nen Katoffelsalat seit 3 Monaten drin,hab angst das es mir entgegen springt.




Lol, guten Appetit.


----------



## Minati (21. August 2007)

Mein Mittagessen für heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker selbstgemachten Couscous-Salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (21. August 2007)

Nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lecka ^^


----------



## Szyslak (21. August 2007)

Juhuu, Mittagspause; ab zum Döner Mann!


----------



## Jokkerino (21. August 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Nichts!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Netter Spam Amarillo...
Naja ich esse gerade Nudeln mit Ketschup xD


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. August 2007)

Nen Spiegelei - mal wieder


----------



## Unrockstar1000 (22. August 2007)

Tortilla Chips, mild von TIP. Dazu Cheese Dip (auch von TIP).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeGuo (22. August 2007)

etwas totes


----------



## Reyto (22. August 2007)

Ich ess grade ne Breze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurican (22. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  pommmeeees


----------



## Meister Obolon (29. August 2007)

Gerade nichts, aber gleich wird´s wohl leckeres Körnerbrot mit Bio-Salami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werden.


----------



## Minati (29. August 2007)

Ne Banane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (29. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lecker!


----------



## Dogar (29. August 2007)

ich esse ein Chili Chicken Baguette. Mit extra viel Chili


----------



## Szyslak (29. August 2007)

Ich gehe Döner essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (29. August 2007)

bei mir gibt es jetzt lasagne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pudutwo (29. August 2007)

Ich ess was leckeres : D


----------



## Ixchel (29. August 2007)

Kirschmischel


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (30. August 2007)

Nudelsalat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ostblock (30. August 2007)

2 Käsebrötchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (4. September 2007)

n doppeltes Schnitzel mit Reis und Tomatensoße!


----------



## AhLuuum (5. September 2007)

Hackepeter mit ner ganzen Zwiebel und ordentlich Pfeffer. Auf Brot versteht sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich gehe Döner essen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Again 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Spongebob-Tomaten-Käse-Sticks

mal was neues probieren und ich muss sagen es schmeckt sogar !


----------



## Mojo Mojo Mojo ^.^ (6. September 2007)

Lecker Hünchen mit Majo-Salat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

Kaiserschmarn... goxi pKzor mehlspeise aus österreich. und am abend gibts kärtnernudeln!

btw @ satanhimself. hab die krabbenburger formel!

du nimmst 2x semmeln also 2x hälfte.

dann machste ne bollete käse zwiebeln tomaten gurken senf und ketchup rein! + 1x salatblatt

mach ich oft zum mittag wenne mudda arbeitn is.


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor deine Signatur ist ein wenig zu groß...


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> btw @ satanhimself. hab die krabbenburger formel!
> 
> du nimmst 2x semmeln also 2x hälfte.
> 
> ...



danke ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ezpkzor deine Signatur ist ein wenig zu groß...


wo steht ne sig rule?


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> wo steht ne sig rule?


Dich wird gleich schon ein Mod/Admin anprechen ;>
Wirst sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Dich wird gleich schon ein Mod/Admin anprechen ;>
> Wirst sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok ich warte bis dahin. aufjedenfall nn lie.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> ok ich warte bis dahin. aufjedenfall* nn lie*.



ich hab anscheind wirklich was verpasst 
bin ich der einzige der das nicht versteht ?


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der das nicht versteht ?


Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (6. September 2007)

Bei mir gibt's heute:

Saure Äpfel, denn sauer macht bekanntlicherweise lustig uuuun .. öhm ... Filinchen mit Toskanakäse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

needn't lie

brauch keine lügner... lernt englisch ey.


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> needn't lie
> 
> brauch keine lügner... lernt englisch ey.


Lern Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem ist &#8222;nn&#8220; mit Sicherheit KEINE offizielle Abkürzung für needn&#8217;t du Experte ;>


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> needn't lie
> 
> brauch keine lügner... lernt englisch ey.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

entferne meinen namen aus deinem ava !

btw. ein 14y sagt nicht nur mir sondern auch anderen wir sollen englisch lernen ? 
du gehst in die wievielte klasse ? wenn du überhaupt in die schule gehst ...


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Lern Deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


doch is es.


----------



## Minati (6. September 2007)

BTT !!

@Ezpkzor: Entweder du schreibst was zum thema oder du lässt es. Du nervst -.-

@ Mods: kann den bitte mal jmd. verwarnen oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (6. September 2007)

Eigentlich steht "nn" für "No Need". Die Form "Needn't" ist mir völlig fremd. Außerdem heisst Lügner "liar".


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Eigentlich steht "nn" für "No Need". Die Form "Needn't" ist mir völlig fremd. Außerdem heisst Lügner "liar".


ich hoffe du hast nochma im grammatik buch nachgeschlagen und gesehen das no need total inkorrekt ist.

http://dict.leo.org

oO english language hard language hohoho christmas tree under my presents.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

die erklärung von ahluum klingt immerhin plausibler
da man abkürzungen normaler weise nicht mittem im wort weiterführt

*n*o *n*eed    und nicht    *n*eed*n*´t

und lügner heißt liar und nicht lie -> lüge
und andere mahnen das ihr englisch schlecht ist


----------



## Minati (6. September 2007)

BACK TO TOPIC !!!

Spammt woanders rum -.-

Ja, capslock waren gewollt -.-

Lecker Pizza mit Tomatenrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

okayokay ... 
ich sag nix mehr zu dem thema 

btt: ich ess gerade amerikaner

( naja und als ob das topic nicht an sich spamm is :> )


----------



## AhLuuum (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast nochma im grammatik buch nachgeschlagen und gesehen das no need total inkorrekt ist.
> 
> http://dict.leo.org
> 
> oO english language hard language hohoho christmas tree under my presents.



Ich hoffe du bist dir des Begriffes "Internet-Jargon" bewusst. Dort steht "nn" nämlich für "No Need" und genauso wie "No Need" gibt es auch "Giev"(die Bedeutung des Wortes sollte dir bekannt sein). Da wir uns hier in einem Gamer-Forum befinden, ist davon auszugehen, dass die Bedeutungen bekannt sein sollten und auch in dieser Weise genutzt werden. 


Achja: Ein Grammatikbuch haben wir nicht mehr und dieses ganze need/must/should hatten wir vor 3 Jahren und da Englisch mein Hassfach ist, hab ich da eh nie besonders aufgepasst. :>


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (6. September 2007)

Dönerteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (6. September 2007)

@Bratwurstbratgerät

Ich hätte von dir jetzt eigentlich die antwort, Bratwurst erwartet=) ... naja...
Also ich schaue mir grad ein Bild von der lieben Angela Merkel an... da isst man gewöhnlich nichts, da es sowieso glei wieder rauskommt.

lilo


----------



## maggus (6. September 2007)

Wie zynisch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich hab eine Pizza verputzt, und die wird jetzt bei einer gemütlichen Runde Lotro verdaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (10. September 2007)

Vanillekipferl - ja, ich weiß es sind noch keine weihnachten, aber die schmecken halt sooooooooo lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (10. September 2007)

Heute mal Burger King 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. September 2007)

2 cheesburger,1kleine pommes und eine große cola  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. September 2007)

Ich fummel mit meiner Zunge gerade mal die Reste meiner Kotze aus meinem Zahnzwischenräumen. JamJamJam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (10. September 2007)

Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (13. September 2007)

Gebackener Camembert... geht schnell und ist lecker


----------



## Nebraxus (13. September 2007)

Schinkengipfel und salamisandwich, zum dessert gibts dann noch bisschen Schokolade, natürlich aus dem eigenen Land ^^  (Schweiz)


----------



## K0l0ss (13. September 2007)

Mal wieder ne gute Packung Pipas (Sonnenblumenkerne) , während meine Pizza noch im Ofen bruzelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. September 2007)

Need!!!Lecker Pizza!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (14. September 2007)

eis xD


----------



## Thront (14. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. September 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wtf?das isst du?oder falscher link?^^xD


----------



## Thront (14. September 2007)

> wtf?das isst du?oder falscher link?^^xD



wasn ? mit n bisschen salz sind die dinger mega lecker !


----------



## Bogomilvley (14. September 2007)

Ne schöne Creme Brulee.


----------



## Slycer_DM (15. September 2007)

PIZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XwarlordX (15. September 2007)

tasse kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (15. September 2007)

zwieback, heute abend wird pizza geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. September 2007)

Gerade gefühstückt...

Frisches, selbst gemachtes Brot und frisches selbst gemachte Erdbeer-Apfel-Marmelade.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. September 2007)

frühstücke gerade Kirschröllchen mit tee xD


----------



## Lilo07 (15. September 2007)

hab grade von der schokocreme vom bananenkuchen, welchen meine mutter für das straßenfest backt genascht.

hat gut geschmeckt..^^


----------



## Dagon1 (16. September 2007)

1/7 Brot.

Denn sieben Bier sind ein Brot.

Aber vorsicht, ab 70 Bier holt man sich ne Brotvergiftung.

Nunja ich kann ja nicht immer Bierernst durch die Gegend schreiben. 




Mit humorigem Gruss



Tarrion


----------



## Licanin (17. September 2007)

Hmm. Zur Zeit hab ich ne 300 Gramm schwere beschäftigung und die nennen sich: Sonnenblumenkerne^^


----------



## Minati (17. September 2007)

'nen Apfel, denn heute abend gibt es Lachs-Sahne-Gratin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (17. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. September 2007)

ich finde den thread voll witzig. aber ich will euch mal vor etwas warnen:

also es geht darum:

seid ein paar seiten machen wir das ja schon mit bildern, was ich suuupa witzig finde-

NUR:

wenn ihr bilder schickt dann bitte keine bilder von "marions kochbuch" (sind fast immer die ersten bilder bei google wenn man nach nahrung sucht, probierts z.b.: mal mit REIS)



warum schreibt trottel thront das???

deswegen:

! KLICK !



also... man kann sich sehr leicht 5000 euro sparen wenn man andere bilder benutzt.
zu der dreistigekeit seitens 

"marions kochbuch" :

diese leute verdienen durch abmahnungen ihr geld. das ist dreist und widerlich aber leider seit einigen jahren nix neues (siehe den "gravenreuth down" thread).




grüße, euer thronti 



achso:
das gabs bei mir:    thai nudeln   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (18. September 2007)

Putenfilet mit Preiselbeeren und Käse überbacken (vo Discounter nebenan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Pommes.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. September 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ich finde den thread voll witzig. aber ich will euch mal vor etwas warnen:
> 
> also es geht darum:
> 
> ...



Ok....Danke für die Info...

Bei mir gibts mal wieder als Snack am PC Pipas...leider meine letzte Packung die ich aus Spanien mitgeschmuggelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicce (21. September 2007)

ich lebe gesund (ausnahmsweise^^)

und esse trauben


----------



## Jqe (22. September 2007)

Brötschen mit nutella oder knutella


----------



## Noxiel (22. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (23. September 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was?! UND GANZ OHNE MILCH?!


----------



## K0l0ss (23. September 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> was?! UND GANZ OHNE MILCH?!



Was? Du willst die mit Milch essen? Mit Bier...lecker...


----------



## Huntara (24. September 2007)

Reis mit indischer Soße, Chop...irgendwas...ihr wisst schon was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (25. September 2007)

@ Huntara Chop Suey? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gibt es heute:

Nudeln mit Tomate-Bohnen-Parmesan-Creme Fraîche-Sauce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbstgekocht, versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xineop (25. September 2007)

Lauchsuppe mit Pasta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. September 2007)

Gyros Pita 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (25. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (25. September 2007)

Gar nichts. 

Aufgrund von Kirmes gestern Abend konnte mein Magen heute noch nichts vertragen -.-

Jetzt warte ich nur auf Feierabend und werd mir vorm Stadion schön nen Döner rein pfeifen!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. September 2007)

Russischer Zupfkuchen.


----------



## Minati (25. September 2007)

Ich werd mich heute Abend mal an gebrannte Mandeln probieren. Selbst gemacht aus der Mikrowelle. Wenn ich paar Tage nicht mehr schreiben sollte, wisst ihr, dass meine Mikrowelle explodiert ist und das ich davor stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. September 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Ich werd mich heute Abend mal an gebrannte Mandeln probieren. Selbst gemacht aus der Mikrowelle. Wenn ich paar Tage nicht mehr schreiben sollte, wisst ihr, dass meine Mikrowelle explodiert ist und das ich davor stand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, kann ich dein Erbe antrete? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. September 2007)

+n  ^^


----------



## Soramac (25. September 2007)

Was Ich grad esse... hmm.. ach warte mal, Pizza ausem Backofen holen...


----------



## Kayji (26. September 2007)

Pizza oder Pommes wenn ich hunger hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lecker


----------



## Nazgule17 (26. September 2007)

Heute ist der 26.09.07 und wir haben es 19:33 und ich esse gerade 2 Toast brote mit Leberwurscht ^^
und danach meine Pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (26. September 2007)

Bei mir gibt es diesmal gefüllte Paprika mit Hackfleisch-Tomaten-Mozarella-Füllung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. September 2007)

Kaugummi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (27. September 2007)

*~>27.09.07
*~>0:04:47
*~>Salzstangen


----------



## Rhavn (27. September 2007)

Frau Mutter und Frau Schwester sind grad in der Stadt und bringen mir gleich leckerschmecker Döner mit, wuhu!

Bis dahin schau ich mich noch hier im Forum um... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veasha (27. September 2007)

Bratnudeln mit Hühnerfleisch vom Chinaman *sabber*


----------



## Szyslak (28. September 2007)

Ritter Sport Alpenmilch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (28. September 2007)

gebrannte mandeln - aber erst, nachdem ich einkaufen war, um die mir in der pfanne selber zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. September 2007)

Vor 10 Minuten aufgestanden und mal ein paar Brötchen mit Bierwurst gegessen.


----------



## Veasha (28. September 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> gebrannte mandeln - aber erst, nachdem ich einkaufen war, um die mir in der pfanne selber zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ^^hmm das hab ich auch noch nicht ausprobiert -- gute Idee!

Wir moppeln gleich fieses Chilli und dazu gibbet Bierchen und die Resident Evil Teile 1+2 (morgen dann Teil 3 *freu*)


----------



## Estren (28. September 2007)

Instant Nudeln von YumYum mit Hühnchengeschmack!


----------



## Jokkerino (28. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. September 2007)

Gabs gerade nach getaner Arbeit (Streichen) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das das gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (29. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. September 2007)

bei mir gibts heute grüne Nudeln mit roter soße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mohrogh (30. September 2007)

Kirschstreuselkuchen und n heißen Kakao dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (30. September 2007)

Mohrogh schrieb:


> Kirschstreuselkuchen und n heißen Kakao dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab Marmorkuchen mit Kanne Kaffee hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SapAra (30. September 2007)

Lecker Tortellini frisch aus der Mikrowelle mit Ketchup garniert. Wahres Festmahl!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (30. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    das gute alte flens.


----------



## Huntara (30. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veasha (1. Oktober 2007)

n Airwaves Cherry Menthol Gummi 

*spuck* 

jetzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Oktober 2007)

salt & vinegar chips legga^^


----------



## x3n0n (1. Oktober 2007)

Cheeseburger!


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2007)

Nudeln,Ketschup und Leberkäs^^


----------



## Dargun (7. Oktober 2007)

marzipan kartoffeln und nen fetten nougat baumstamm ^^


----------



## Níght06 (7. Oktober 2007)

lol gibts bei euch schon nougat baumstämme?.. man bei uns noch nicht so ein verdammter mist^^ wo kaufst du die? e-center, lidl, plus oder wat?^^ 

ach ja ich stopf mir grade vanille eis mit eistee pommes und cordon bleu rein^^

gute nacht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (7. Oktober 2007)

lol gibts bei euch schon nougat baumstämme?.. man bei uns noch nicht so ein verdammter mist^^ wo kaufst du die? e-center, lidl, plus oder wat?^^ 

ach ja ich stopf mir grade vanille eis mit eistee pommes und cordon bleu rein^^

gute nacht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*schäm* wie peinlich, und das als koch  xD


----------



## Alpax (8. Oktober 2007)

atm ess ich Bahlsen Crispinis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (10. Oktober 2007)

Keine zeit muss WoW zocken


----------



## Totelius (10. Oktober 2007)

schnitzel mit Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und nen leckeren salat


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> Keine zeit muss WoW zocken




Hmmm...da ist kein Smilie oder sontiges hinter. Soll man das jetzt ironisch sehen oder voller Ernst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirshak (10. Oktober 2007)

ravioli aus der mikrowelle ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (10. Oktober 2007)

jaja,die guten alten ravvioli von maggi,die schmecken richtig nice,abends schnell in ne mikrowelle in der zeit weiter zocken,raus holen weiter zocken^^


----------



## Kirshak (10. Oktober 2007)

Totelius schrieb:


> jaja,die guten alten ravvioli von maggi,die schmecken richtig nice,abends schnell in ne mikrowelle in der zeit weiter zocken,raus holen weiter zocken^^


genau ^^


----------



## Gothmorg (10. Oktober 2007)

Nougatbaumstamm? Will auch so'nen Baum im Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Was ich esse? nix! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vidok (10. Oktober 2007)

Pizza


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (11. Oktober 2007)

Avocado-Salat und leckere Marzipankartoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiße Dominosteine habe ich gestern abend schon verputzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (12. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das und nebenbei noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kein "im gay?" gut^^


----------



## Argolo (14. Oktober 2007)

Katoffelpüree + Huhn


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (14. Oktober 2007)

Belegte brote mit orangensaft * hmmm*


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

selbst gemachte wiener schnitzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin der beste koch ^^


----------



## Thront (14. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3 stunden auf 180°c , im ofen während des garens ab und zu mit rinderbrühe übergießen.

dazu kartoffeln und spinat.


schmeckt fantastisch.


----------



## Avyn (14. Oktober 2007)

Meine Fingernägel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achwas... ich genieße grade Baguette mit gefüllten Pepperoni  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe das Zeug einfach


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Oktober 2007)

Toast,Wurst,Käse und Wurst.Das ganze zwei mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarax (17. Oktober 2007)

Kartoffelsalat xD


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Oktober 2007)

Pizza...lecker...mit lecker Scampi <3


----------



## Avyn (18. Oktober 2007)

Heut abend gabs das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr lecker und mit meinem neuen Handy fotografiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (18. Oktober 2007)

Kebap 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (18. Oktober 2007)

Kein Kebap. Selbst gefüllte Toasttaschen


----------



## Isthos (19. Oktober 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Kein Kebap. Selbst gefüllte Toasttaschen


Wie ? Kein Kebap ? Ich mag das Zeuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist eines meiner Hauptnahrungsmittel^^


----------



## m3o91 (19. Oktober 2007)

döner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur etwas gematschter^^


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schleichwerbung...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich pfeiff mir gerade Lakritz rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guuhl (19. Oktober 2007)

selbst gemachte pizza JAMMI JAMMI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodod (19. Oktober 2007)

Blubb blasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. Oktober 2007)

Jup wie gesagt nur etwas zermatschter^^

Momentan esse ich...Mini Knoppers xD Das Frühstückchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahiria (21. Oktober 2007)

Döner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (24. Oktober 2007)

Pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (24. Oktober 2007)

Merkwürdige Uhrzeit aber... Chili  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die KitCat kriegt noch ein wenig Hack...  <3 KitCat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2007)

gleich gehts zur Mensa und da Gibts heute:
Kohlroulade mit Schmorkraut und Petersilienkartoffeln
(bei uns is das Essen da immer ziemlich lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sarkash (24. Oktober 2007)

Brot und Wasser^^


----------



## Luckhunter (24. Oktober 2007)

garnichts X)


----------



## Thoa (24. Oktober 2007)

Luckhunter schrieb:


> garnichts X)


Dito. Welch ein Spamerthread. Eine unredliche Sache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (25. Oktober 2007)

Ravioli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jessi.se (25. Oktober 2007)

Eine leckere und gesunde Karotte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Oktober 2007)

2 Salamipizzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (25. Oktober 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Dito. Welch ein Spamerthread. Eine unredliche Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




joa schon^^aber man kann den "spam" etwas mehr gestalten indem man Bilder postet und nicht nur ganz grob schreibt.Details sind natürlich eine schöne abwechslung,nicht so wie einfach nur "Pizza"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich esse gerade ebenfalls nichts^^wollte nur das loswerden


----------



## Masterpurzel (25. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> nicht so wie einfach nur "Pizza"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





meinst du zufällig meinen Post damit? Nu aber zurück zum Topic,



eine deftige Knoblauchsuppe mit Röstzwiebeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (25. Oktober 2007)

Leckere Rostbratwurst vom Kohlegrill, da lange Nacht des Shoppens in Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachher wird noch schnell bei Kaiser's irgendwas Süßes in Korb geknallt, wegen Zuckerschub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohhhh und nen Joghurttrink ... ich will jetzt einen ... sofort *schluchz*


----------



## Luckhunter (25. Oktober 2007)

Pizza - haben - will!
Döner - haben - will!


mhm, ich mach mir jetzt Pizza! Also mein Thread für in 5 Minuten ---->



"Pizza"


----------



## Tyalra (25. Oktober 2007)

hehe für den raid gleich
ne packung katjes katzenpfötchen
und ne tüte haribo colorado 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (26. Oktober 2007)

Ein Salat mit French-Dressing (muss ja auch mal was gesundes Essen) und Ein Topf Snack Bar von Knorr (nein, keine Schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kramak (26. Oktober 2007)

einen Kaugummi (reicht doch oder?)


----------



## Jokkerino (26. Oktober 2007)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> meinst du zufällig meinen Post damit? Nu aber zurück zum Topic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yip

ebenfalls zurück zum thread:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> yip
> 
> ebenfalls zurück zum thread:
> 
> ...



Man...was würde ich jetzt alles dafür tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Man...was würde ich jetzt alles dafür tun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann geh in die Konditorei/Bäckerei xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja ich weiss afri und essen xD


----------



## Blutgeil o__o (27. Oktober 2007)

Zwiebelkuchen.... -.-


----------



## Alpax (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich ess grad        - garnix -

aber hab übelsten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich ess grad 2 Toasts mit Kalbsleberwurst.
Und danach n Croissant. Und wenn ich danach noch Hunger habe, noch n paar selbstgemachte Waffeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (28. Oktober 2007)

mein letztes Stück Brot, konnte mich mal wieder nicht beherschen und dazu Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ist leider für morgen, oder besser gesagt für heute nix mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (28. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Da mein letzter Thread in die Hose gegangen ist hier mal etwas neues.
> Was esst ihr gerade?xD
> Ich Chilli
> 
> ...



n Lungenbrötchen... und dazu n Kaffe

und ne ned Laugen^^


----------



## Kirshak (28. Oktober 2007)

Das hier ess ich grad mhh...lecker ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthras (28. Oktober 2007)

ich hab grad einen keks gefuttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und wieder halt etwas zermatschter^^


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lecker...3 Stück nach nem gewonnenem Basketballspiel tun gut.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



u.

4x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

blubb^^


----------



## Saloria (29. Oktober 2007)

hunga...


----------



## Veragron (29. Oktober 2007)

gerade nichts....aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir Cornflakes zu holen.


----------



## Masterpurzel (30. Oktober 2007)

eine große Tafel weisse Schokolade *lecker*


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

ich esse einen kaugummi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... (ich mag naemlich kaugummis)

einen sehr billigen kaugummi welcher seinen geschmakc nach schon ein paar minuten verliert

egal ...

fuer die paar minuten geschmackserlebnis hat sichs gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2007)

gleich ist mittag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt Rahmgeschnetzeltes mit Reis von füger (Bäckerei) oder wie wir es bei arbeite gerne nenne. es gibt aml wieder füger food  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (30. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jummy Jummy


----------



## MikkeyDee (30. Oktober 2007)

No job, no money, no food!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht gerade delikat, aber man kann's essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (30. Oktober 2007)

Selbstgemachte gebrannte Mandeln..


boah ich könnte mich da so rein legen =)


liebe grüße


----------



## Masterpurzel (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich esse gerade Kaltschale


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2007)

Salami...



hab leider von der kein bild im internet gefunden =(


----------



## Kirshak (31. Oktober 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte gebrannte Mandeln..
> boah ich könnte mich da so rein lecken =)
> liebe grüße



Ich esse grad frische gerbrandte Mandeln vom Jahrmakrt aber net selber gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. November 2007)

Spaghetti mit 4-Käse-Sauce


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. November 2007)

imo nen yogi davor ne leckere fleischwurstnudelpfanne (versucht das mal ganz schnell 5-mal hintereinander zu sagen xD) tjoa und sonst knabber ich noch meine finger an (wenn die haut doch nur schneller nachwachsen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Thront (1. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   +   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (1. November 2007)

Habrio Colorado ^^


----------



## Níght06 (1. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Wird Zeit für ein Revival.
Brötchen mit Pökelschinken und dazu Essiggurken. Lecker Abendessen (:


----------



## Juliy (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich ess grad n Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, gerade eben noch ein Brötchen mit Salami (nur 3% Fett)!^^
Im Moment kaue ich gerade auf Etwas, dass sich "Paprika Chips LIGHT" nennt,
ich weiß nicht genau in welche Richtung der Geschmack geht, entweder ist
es "durchgelaufene Socke" oder eher "Ohrenschmalz"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (2. Dezember 2007)

lungenbrötchen xD


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich esse grade Kaffeepads. hahahahaha!!1111elf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Hitchler Kaubonbons. Von den Dingern bekomm ich immer sone Nikotin-Sucht. >.<


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

o_O wtf?
Ich kau grad aufm Maoam Cola rum


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> o_O wtf?
> Ich kau grad aufm Maoam Cola rum



Die sind genauso schlimm....

Edit: Muha 5er Reihe. xD


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

*an Süßholzstengel rumknabber* Das schmeckt voll p0rno.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (2. Dezember 2007)

also als ich heud beim karis cafe war hab ich würstchen, speck, eier, toast, tomate und banane gegessen. dann hab ich noch paar stunden gepennt und da ich heud net arbeite haben mier meine biere gereicht bis ich dann doch am abend n brötchen und irgend ne wurst gegessen hab. 
normaler weise esse ich jeden morgen im karis ein cheese, ham and tomato brotchen, und im lunchtime und dinner reis, nudeln oda kartoffeln mit parnierten fisch von der küste oda porkshops oda hänchenkeule.
einfach aba es reicht um genügend power für die arbeit zu haben.
freu mich auf meinen ersten döner wenn ich wieder nach berlin heimkommen=)
liebste grüße Reeth Caldason aus otji


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Reeth schrieb:


> also als ich heud beim karis cafe war hab ich würstchen, speck, eier, toast, tomate und banane gegessen. dann hab ich noch paar stunden gepennt und da ich heud net arbeite haben mier meine biere gereicht bis ich dann doch am abend n brötchen und irgend ne wurst gegessen hab.
> normaler weise esse ich jeden morgen im karis ein cheese, ham and tomato brotchen, und im lunchtime und dinner reis, nudeln oda kartoffeln mit parnierten fisch von der küste oda porkshops oda hänchenkeule.
> einfach aba es reicht um genügend power für die arbeit zu haben.
> freu mich auf meinen ersten döner wenn ich wieder nach berlin heimkommen=)
> liebste grüße Reeth Caldason aus otji



Wo in Berlin wohnste denn? Dann komm ich mit, Döner "kotzen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (2. Dezember 2007)

habe heute abend ein leckeres schweizer fondue chinoise gehabt


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Was isst du grade?
- Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Dezember 2007)

So, ich schieb mir erstmal ne Schale Kornflakes rein. Schoko! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linuschka (4. Dezember 2007)

Spaghetti-Salat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Lecker selbstgemachte Kekse. Mit Puderzucker und so. Und dazu nen Ceylon-Tee. *schleck*


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Eine alte Pizza, die ich im Kühlschrank gefunden habe und
ein Salamibrötchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss noch warten. Gleich gibts aber 2 Hühnchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (9. Dezember 2007)

Nachos von gestern Abend :-)


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Die übrige Torten Creme vom backen ^^


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Salat mit Hühnchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (9. Dezember 2007)

Nudeln mit Spinatsoße ^^


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Eine Mandarine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh gleich runter. N belegtes Brot essen.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Und jetzt eß ich Gemüse mit Leberkäse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zrene (9. Dezember 2007)

im moment ess ich auch noch nix.
aber gleich steak pommes und salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, grad ein Döner mit Allem und massig Knoblauch verdrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venax (9. Dezember 2007)

Gemüse-Quiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm, Nudeln!


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Einen knackigen Apfel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djinn223 (9. Dezember 2007)

Kalte Pizza


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Erdnüsse + Schokolade ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Djinn223 schrieb:


> Kalte Pizza



Hey...so eine habe ich auch noch im Karton von gestern gefunden...die ist sogar noch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hasse es! Vorhin Nudeln gegessen, den halben Teller mit Qualen runtergewürgt - und schon wieder HUNGER! Ich bekomm die Krätze mit meinem Magen. -.-


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Nikolo Sackerl Plündern!


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hasse es! Vorhin Nudeln gegessen, den halben Teller mit Qualen runtergewürgt - und schon wieder HUNGER! Ich bekomm die Krätze mit meinem Magen. -.-



Mir gehts genau so. Ich hab mir heute abend voll gefuttert und hab wieder Hunger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Mir gehts genau so. Ich hab mir heute abend voll gefuttert und hab wieder Hunger...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist echt schlimm. 5 Kg Untergewicht, alle 30 Minuten hunger aber der Magen ist schneller voll als ein Luftballon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist echt schlimm. 5 Kg Untergewicht



WTF?!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

So, nochmal nen dicker Teller Nudeln mit ordentlich Käse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kalorien in mich, sofort! xD


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Mc Donalds FTW!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Mc Donalds FTW!



Die Pappe die die da verkaufen kann ma nichtmehr Burger nennen!

Burn McDoof, Burn!


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Dann halt Burger King 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Dezember 2007)

Schon besser!^^


----------



## Gwynny (10. Dezember 2007)

Ein Brot belegt mit Kochschinken und Tomate *leckerschmecker*

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Gefülltes Huhn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Dezember 2007)

Heute mal gesund;
Reis, Putenbrust, Blumenkohl & Brokkoli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Ein schönes großes SCHNITZEL!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Ahh, da kann ich mal ne Frage loswerden
die mich schon seit Jahren beschäftigt,
schreibt man das grüne Zeuch nu
mit einem k oder zwei c?


----------



## Szyslak (10. Dezember 2007)

_Broccoli oder Brokkoli (Brassica oleracea var. silvestris) (von italienisch broccoli, „Kohlsprossen“), auch Bröckel-, Spargel-, Winterblumen- oder Sprossenkohl genannt, ist eine mit dem Blumenkohl eng verwandte Gemüsepflanze aus der Familie der Kreuzblütengewächse (Brassicaceae).[...] _

Wikipedia.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Also beide Arten?


----------



## xxxdrop.deadxxx (15. Dezember 2007)

Vegane Soja Würstchen und Pommes =) jiamjiam


----------



## Veragron (15. Dezember 2007)

Schokolade.


----------



## glacios (15. Dezember 2007)

Sour Hitschies Geschmacksrichtung Saurer Apfel von hitschler!


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reylyon (15. Dezember 2007)

im bett liegend, laptop auf den beinen, würstbrote essend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (15. Dezember 2007)

nur eine Scheibe trocken Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

diese scharfen pringels + mezo mix

...mir ist schlecht


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Schokolade und Coca Cola Light! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Mh Lurock du hast da gestern einen Notebook-ugly gepostet. Keinen Schoko-ugly.
Ich esse grade Kekse.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Na und? Notebooks esse ich zum Frühstück...^^


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

J'ai déjeuné d'une tasse de chocolat et de deux croissants. Et d'un bande-dessineé.


----------



## CemY (16. Dezember 2007)

crispers von ültje... sind fast wie nick nacks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Sniggas.
*Knurps*


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Nichts...kann mir nix zu futtern holen da ich sonst meinen Hund aufwecke der dann wieder wie irre rumkläfft-.-


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Gib ihm ne Spritze.
Ich weiß, das war geschmacklos 8[


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Gib ihm ne Spritze.
> Ich weiß, das war geschmacklos 8[


Der bellt schon los wenn ich nur die erste Treppenstufe vom Dachboden(Mein Zimmer) hinuntergehe


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Öhm ja, kp...Gewehr/Blasrohr mit Betäubungspfeilen?
(Ist immer noch genauso geschmacklos und armselig, aber was solls)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Öhm ja, kp...Gewehr/Blasrohr mit Betäubungspfeilen?
> (Ist immer noch genauso geschmacklos und armselig, aber was solls)



Racht haste aber, ich hasse solche kleinen Kläffer wie die Pest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, kalte Pizza vom Vorabend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Hui...jetzt gibbet Rouladen! Jammi.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und danach ne deftige Ziarette:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Hering mit Pellkatoffeln!


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2007)

Den rest der Vanille Soße von Heute Nachmittag^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Eiisss.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh gleich runter und hol mir ne Tafel Schokolade.


----------



## Rabenbunt (16. Dezember 2007)

Erdbeerjoghurt.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Äpfel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (17. Dezember 2007)

Grad ne Pizza in den Ofen geschoben ^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

GRML..... Ich bin krank, muss Äpfel essen und jetzt darf ich lesen
das du dir ne Pizza reinschiebst..... deprimierend sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (17. Dezember 2007)

Aber ich hab auch die letzten drei Tage nix gegessen...krank, kein Essen im Kühlschrank und keine Kohle...die Pizza hab ich mir verdient^^


----------



## Dogar (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich esse grade ein Brötchen mit

Kirsch-Schoko Marmelade


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Berliner.  Und danach geh ich die Tastatur putzen.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Eiisss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (17. Dezember 2007)

Pizza


----------



## derpainkiller (17. Dezember 2007)

Pizza


----------



## Kal Jerico (17. Dezember 2007)

ne staubtrockene Linzertorte *hust*. Ich glaub noch zwei Bissen, dann sterbe ich an einer Dehydrierung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja..egal *mampf* *mampf* *hütstel* *krächz* *blauanläuftundvomstuhlkippt*


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

*Leise lacht* *Sich mit nem Kaugummi im Mund an Kal Jericos PC hockt und anfängt, Pr0n zu saugen*
X]


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Die ersten 4 Seiten des Koran, mit Ketchup.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2007)

mein kaputtes handyladegerät :'( ...mit bohnen


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Bären und Katzen mit Hörnern. Und danach in leder gekleidete Horno...ich meinte Kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Bären und Katzen mit Hörnern. Und danach in leder gekleidete Horno...ich meinte Kühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 * PERMABANN * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Du auch Chopi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (17. Dezember 2007)

müsst ihr unbedingt probieren:

honey mustard & onion .-.........boah sind die leckaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du auch Chopi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist schon der 2 den du mir androhst...ich sollte mir die neti neta netiqut *netiquette* durchlesen^^


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die ersten 4 Seiten des Koran, mit Ketchup.





und? schmeckt das?


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> und? schmeckt das?


Auf jedenfall besser als die Bibel!
Aber gut schmeckts trotzdem nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

spagetthi+  pesto, wenn ich mich beeile schaff ichs noch mit kochen bevor die simpsons laufen !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Hui...nen Teller mit Nudeln verschlungen...gleich noch ne Zigarette hinterher.

Die ich natürlich NICHT esse, sondern rauche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (18. Dezember 2007)

> spagetthi+ pesto, wenn ich mich beeile schaff ichs noch mit kochen bevor die simpsons laufen !



gibts bei mir auch immer ma zwischen durch


----------



## Deathtroll (18. Dezember 2007)

hab mir grad ne portion pommes reingeschaufelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> gibts bei mir auch immer ma zwischen durch



geht schnell+schmeckt gut


----------



## NynJahrio (18. Dezember 2007)

Guglhupf und Kaffee

Greetz


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2007)

piiiiiiiiza
und danach hausaufgaben-__-


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Gute Idee, Piizza und während dessen UND danach Foren vollballern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Pff, schon Seite 2...
Ne Frikadelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Chips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich so weiter mache,
werd ich noch fett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Na und? Ich ess halt gerne. Ich steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh mir vielleicht gleich nochn Brot schmieren.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Nerf Refresh. -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

So, grade ein paar Wurstigel verschlungen :O)


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Jop, alles was mir Refresh zu tun hat ist kagge,
siehe Logitech G15 oder Copperhead Razer....


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Wieso Logitech G-15? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wieso Logitech G-15?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Refresh Version hat weniger Makro-Tasten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

OFFTOPIC!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ne Zigarette!


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> OFFTOPIC!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Man isst Zigaretten nicht.
2. Ich hasse deine Sig, um
dich zu zitieren muss ich meine
Hand auf einem Scrollbalken
bewegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Refresh Version hat weniger Makro-Tasten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Axo. Naja, ich hab noch die Alte. Und werde sie auch behalten. Und hey - Ich ess immernochnix. Aber das bei jedem Post drunterzuschreiben wäre Spam, also lass ichs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1. Man isst Zigaretten nicht.
> 2. Ich hasse deine Sig, um
> dich zu zitieren muss ich meine
> Hand auf einem Scrollbalken
> ...



Musste Maximieren mensch -.-


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Musste Maximieren mensch -.-


Hab ich schon, geht trotzdem net....  *beleidigt sei*

BTT: Nochmehr Chips!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

KINDER Country
Und ich stell meine Bildschirmauflösung nit höher als 1158 x das-andere-Gedöns-da. Dann bekomm ich Augenkrebs von den Miniicons.


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Dezember 2007)

ferrero rocher


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Irgend so ne Haselnuss Schokolade. Lecker.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2007)

nichts und das obwohl ich hunger hab


----------



## Schleppel (22. Dezember 2007)

sitz ind er arbeit und hab auch soo hunger.....ich geh glaub ich in der früh zum könig^^burger ftw^^


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Dezember 2007)

25 Minischokoküsse...auch wenn das heftig auf den Magen geht, nach 2 Pizzen...aber das wird schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (22. Dezember 2007)

pizza....*traurig schau*^^^^


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Rührei mit Bacon, dazu einen guten Earl Grey Tee und etwas Baguette



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Pizza Salami mit Peperoni, Knoblauch, Chili und ca. 3 kg CayennePfeffer


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Möchtest du ein Bier haben? *g*
Ich zieh mir grad als Abschluß noch ein Stück Walnusskuchen rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Möchtest du ein Bier haben? *g*
> .....


Hab ich genug, danke trotzdem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PatrickGehlhaar (22. Dezember 2007)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Aachener Dominosteine


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Aachener Dominosteine


WTF is dat denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Kit-Cat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab mich grad in die Ecke gelacht,
als ich den gefunden habe..:

Der Weihnachtsmann, als er das nackte Mädchen
auf dem Sofa findet: "Tu ich' s, komme ich nicht wieder in den Himmel. Tu ich' s nicht,
komme ich nicht wieder durch den Kamin..."


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF is dat denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  omg ^^


Und das ist so ne Art Schoko. Aber mit Füllung.
Grad mit dem Berliner fertig *Kakao schlürf*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab nichts zum Mampfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es soll endlich Weinachten werden - Brauch Kalorien!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2007)

sind vllt noch n paar vegetarier hier?


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sind vllt noch n paar vegetarier hier?


Hehe, du hastn guten Geschmack,
Vegetarier sind echt lecker!
Man brauch kaum nachwürzen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sind vllt noch n paar vegetarier hier?



No, die sind alle im Steak-House! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich esse gerade einen Weihnachtskeks,
und verabschiede mich erstmal, n bissel zocken. Bschnachher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2007)

warum hab ich das gefühl dass vegetarier hier nich gemocht werden hier irgendwie net ganz so ernst genommen werden?


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Bis später Vera! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum hab ich das gefühl dass vegetarier hier nich gemocht werden hier irgendwie net ganz so ernst genommen werden?



Vielleicht, weil hier viele Metaler rumlaufen. Naja und Metaler fressen Fleisch mit Herz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil hier viele Metaler rumlaufen. Naja und Metaler fressen Fleisch mit Herz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut dass edith auch noch was gesagt hat sonst müsste ich mich manchmal sehr komisch finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendson Kräcker, ich muss gleich kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Re
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WB


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Bin jetzt an meinem zweiten Teller Milchreis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

ne volle pacung  tofifi


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Meinste Toffifee?
Ich ess grad Nudeln mit Sahne-Sauce


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

genau das


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

So Weihnachtskekse mit so Puderzucker drauf. Wie nennt man das? 'Kekse zum Überfressen'?


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> So Weihnachtskekse mit so Puderzucker drauf. Wie nennt man das? 'Kekse zum Überfressen'?


Weihnachts-Puder-Kekse?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ja, genau. Danke.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Danke.


Np, ich helf doch gerne!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Bäh, scheiß Reh, schmeckt wie Leber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würd ich jetzt für ein knuspriges Hühnchen geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: *ürgs*


----------



## Mondryx (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab eben Spinatauflauf gefuttert...lekka^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Pizzabrötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (27. Dezember 2007)

Toast mit Buttter und so nem billig Kavier oben druf^^ PS: Ich esse grade glaub ich erst zum zweiten mal oder so in meinem Leben Kavier^^(kp ob das wirklich so geschrieben wird)


----------



## Aloranaa (6. Januar 2008)

öhm..... ja so curry wurst halt so.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *CuRRyKinGG* XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hähnchen gibts am donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Pizza, wie eh und je....


----------



## Weldras (6. Januar 2008)

Spaghetti... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber eig voll sinnlos das Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (7. Januar 2008)

Von Iglo das Schlemmerfilet ala Bordolaise ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

Nimm 2 Soft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

1 Salamibrot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matic (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1 Salamibrot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guden.

Ich habe mir grad was vom Asiaten bestellt - gebratene Nudeln mit Hühnerfleisch, lecker!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Guden.
> 
> Ich habe mir grad was vom Asiaten bestellt - gebratene Nudeln mit Hühnerfleisch, lecker!
> 
> ...


Pass auf, bei denen haben die Hühnchen 4 Beine und Fell und machen Miau....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pass auf, bei denen haben die Hühnchen 4 Beine und Fell und machen Miau....



Ne Lurock, du verwechselst da was. Was du meinst, sieht aus wie dene Freundin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne Lurock, du verwechselst da was. Was du meinst, sieht aus wie dene Freundin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keks?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keks?



Whine?


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Gummibärchen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Salzstangen


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Chips.


----------



## Rexo (7. Januar 2008)

Lebkuchen und ne Tasse Citronen Tee^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Lebkuchen und ne Tasse Citronen Tee^^


Ist die Tasse nich hart? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist die Tasse nich hart?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott war der schlecht. Da muss ich doch gleich meine Mitleidskekse auspacken...


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Gott war der schlecht. Da muss ich doch gleich meine Mitleidskekse auspacken...


Der war auch nich besser...


----------



## glacios (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der war auch nich besser...



Der auch net...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja egal....HipHop rules!!!!111


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Der auch net...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lügen/falsche Behauptungen etc. verstoßen doch gegen die Netiquette, oder?

btt: Pizzareste...


----------



## glacios (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lügen/falsche Behauptungen etc. verstoßen doch gegen die Netiquette, oder?
> 
> btt: Pizzareste...



Du hast Recht, dafür müsstest du doch dann einen Bann bekommen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok des reicht et dann auch mit schlechten Witzen. Ich halts Maul.
Ich esse grad ne Banane.


----------



## Masterpurzel (7. Januar 2008)

Ein Tellerchen Bratkartoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Ein Tellerchen Bratkartoffeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Me 2... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (8. Januar 2008)

Den Roastbeef vom letzten Abend (kalt)


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Kuchen von..... öhm... hoffentlich gestern.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

hmm lecker fisch a la bordelaice ;D mit pommes gibts gleich ;d
fertig sachen 4 te backOven 4te win


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

Juhu ihr habt den thread wieder aufgerollt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Juhu ihr habt den thread wieder aufgerollt ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was isn das?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was isn das?


gefüllte teigtaschen


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Kinder



Edit: -schokolade


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Januar 2008)

> gefüllte teigtaschen


aso thx
und womit gefüllt?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aso thx
> und womit gefüllt?


mit irgend nem fleisch^^kp hat meine freundinn gemacht xD


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> mit irgend nem fleisch^^kp hat meine freundinn gemacht xD


An deiner Stelle würde ich mal nach deinem Schwiegervater schauen...


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal nach deinem Schwiegervater schauen...


ob er sich dafür so weit weg bewegen muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal nach deinem Schwiegervater schauen...


xD 
mit gemacht meine ich aus dem laden geholt und in einem topf warm gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> xD
> mit gemacht meine ich aus dem laden geholt und in einem topf warm gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man kann nie wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Ein Subway Sandwich mit Pepperoni undmexikanischer Sauce. *schlemmer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (9. Januar 2008)

Erdbeer Joghurt :-)


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Pizza


----------



## Ciliu (9. Januar 2008)

Lurock, ich jetzt gerade auch
was für eine?^^


----------



## Yiami (9. Januar 2008)

Rührei mit Schinken, Toast, Kaffee und Multisaft - Frühstück halt, was sonst um diese Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lurock, ich jetzt gerade auch
> was für eine?^^


Peproni-Salami, selbst nachgewürzt mit 2 Tonnen Chili & Knoblauch.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Paprika Chips. *abschleck*


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Scholle mir Cartoffeln und Gemüse!


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Obstsalat mit Walnüssen (wieso heißen Walnüsse eigentlich Walnüsse?), Krokant und Grand Marnier ... mhm, wird das ein Festessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (10. Januar 2008)

Jelly belly Bonen


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

> Obstsalat mit Walnüssen *(wieso heißen Walnüsse eigentlich Walnüsse?), * Krokant und Grand Marnier ... mhm, wird das ein Festessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum die so heissen? Denk doch mal nach.....
Weil Walklöten sich beschissen anhört ;<

BTT: Ich esse grade viele Ü-Eier da ich die Simpsons Figuren haben will. Millhouse hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (10. Januar 2008)

5 min Terrine (Kartoffelbrei) *würg*


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Warum die so heissen? Denk doch mal nach.....
> Weil *Walklöten* sich beschissen anhört ;<
> 
> BTT: Ich esse grade viele Ü-Eier da ich die Simpsons Figuren haben will. Millhouse hab ich schon
> ...



Aber was haben diese spezielle Sorte von Nüssen mit einem Wal zu tun?

BTT: Leckeren Vanille-Chai mit Honig und Milch *yummi yummi*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Aber was haben diese spezielle Sorte von Nüssen mit einem Wal zu tun?
> 
> BTT: Leckeren Vanille-Chai mit Honig und Milch *yummi yummi*



Die spricht man ja nicht _Wal_ aus, sonder _Wall_...


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die spricht man ja nicht _Wal_ aus, sonder _Wall_...



Aber sie werden *Wal*nüsse geschrieben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Dafür kann ich ja auch nichts....


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

> Aber was haben diese spezielle Sorte von Nüssen mit einem Wal zu tun?


Die Schale der Walnuss ist nichts anderes als der Samenkopf des Wals.

@VölligBuffed: Wayne! Du störst mich grade bei meiner Erklärung!!1

BTT: Döner !


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> *Die Schale der Walnuss ist nichts anderes als der Samenkopf des Wals.*
> 
> @VölligBuffed: Wayne! Du störst mich grade bei meiner Erklärung!!1
> 
> BTT: Döner !



Jetzt bin ich irritiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

So... zum Frühstück Chips... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Zwei Toasts mit Käse^^


----------



## Kagefan (10. Januar 2008)

Ich zurzeit garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Vollkornschnittchen mit Bärlauchfrischkäse und Tomate-Mozzarella.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Brötchen mit ohne Alles...


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Brötchen mit ohne Alles...


Sry aber...he?
Ich bin momentan am verhungern und warte bis das essen fertig ist.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Sry aber...he?
> Ich bin momentan am verhungern und warte bis das essen fertig ist.


Ein Brötchen mit Nichts. Ohne Alles halt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

brötchen mit remoulade, salat und ei


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Milka  Die 50'er  mit Vanillepuddingcrem füllung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*tafel schokolade  in die Mitte leg*


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Asbach-Uralt Pralinenmischung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Milka  Die 50'er  mit Vanillepuddingcrem füllung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die schmeckt so geil aber ich find die nirgendwo mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

musst dich mal umguckenbei edeka oder so  die haben gerade ne serie mit die 50ér 60'er und 70'er  habe mi aber erstmal 5 Tafel von den 50´er gehohlt.

*riesentrolli ein Stück geb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Asbach-Uralt Pralinenmischung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*auf 200 comments push und nicht editier*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich nich grad iwo im wow forum gelesn du wärst 17??
wie biste denn an die dinger gekommen?????


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Habe Skittles gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    dachte ich hätte keine mehr, *ess* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Ein Brot mit Nutella! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Eine Schale Cornflakes.
Bald gibts dann Frühstück. Mit Brötchen und so.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Jo, grade zuhause gebreakfastet, jezz muss ich zu meiner Mutter nochmal breakfasten...
Ich hasse das, da bin ich den ganzen Weg (ca.7 min. !!!) ohne Internet...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Aber du kannst dafür zwei Mal breakfasten. (Geiles Wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Naja. 3 Brötchen, wahlweise mit Schinken und Marmelade, dazu Rührei mit Bacon und 2 Tassen Kakao. Da fühl ich mich lebendig!


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

orange banane und i.welche aus polen mitgebrachte teile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (<-bild ! xD)

meiner tante edith ist grad was eingefallen:lasst uns doch aus dem thread hier ein essensbewertungsthread machen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

oO auf Drogen?

Solche Erdnuss-Flips. Mist. Gleich ist die Scheiß-Schale leer. t.t


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> oO auf Drogen?
> 
> Solche Erdnuss-Flips. Mist. *Gleich ist die Scheiß-Schale leer.* t.t


Ohjaa, das ist scheise...
Deswegen, nehm ich, wenn ich schonmal
unten bin, gleich mehrer Eimer mit, dann
muss ich net alle 3 min. wieder runter 
neue holen...

btw: Nudeln mit Sahnesoße und Broccoli


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohjaa, das ist scheise...
> *Deswegen, nehm ich, wenn ich schonmal
> unten bin, gleich mehrer Eimer mit, dann
> muss ich net alle 3 min. wieder runter
> ...




Can i have a pix of u? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich esse gradedie restlichen Krümel x(


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Can i have a pix of u?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


6 kg Untergewicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

Ich esse gerade verschiedene Kekse,
trinke dazu einen warmen Kakao
aus meiner Tasse, die ich von meiner Freundin habe
"Ohne Matthias ist alles doof"


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 6 kg Untergewicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheiß Magersüchtige.

<- Wartet auf das Abendessen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Weingummi - oder wie das Zeug heißt. Besser als Gummibären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

die neuen gummibärchen schmecken wirklich ein wenig nach den farben die sie da anhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also grün:apfel usw)


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Bratkartoffeln... mmmh...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Tortilla Chips mit Hot Salsa Mexicana. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schleck*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tortilla Chips mit Hot Salsa Mexicana.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dasselbe nur mit warmer Chili-Soße


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dasselbe nur mit warmer Chili-Soße



Ürgs... naja, besser als dieser warme Käse!  *ürgggs*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ürgs... naja, besser als dieser warme Käse!  *ürgggs*


Ich hasse Käse.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hasse Käse....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, ich esse auch nur sehr selten Käse. Zum Beispiel geraspelt auf Spaghetti. *lechz*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jo, ich esse auch nur sehr selten Käse. Zum Beispiel geraspelt auf Spaghetti. *lechz*


Baaah, der Kotz-Käse? Pornisan?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Baaah, der Kotz-Käse? Pornisan?



ÜRGS! Niemals diesen abartigen "KÄSE".

Nein, geriebener Emmentaler.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ÜRGS! Niemals diesen abartigen "KÄSE".
> 
> Nein, geriebener Emmentaler.


Auch bah, aber net so bah wie der Kotz-Käse!


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

hähnchen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist jez net direkt meins sieht aber sehr ähnlich aus


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei und Chili


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

so joghurt mit so blaubeeren während ich warte bis der toast fertig is


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Königsberger Klopse...hmjammi!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Pizza Salami mit Peperoni und mehreren Tonnen Geschmacksnervenvernichter (Chili), wie eh und je...


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

macht euch bitte wenigstens die mühe und schiesst fotos von eurem futter.Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> macht euch bitte wenigstens die mühe und schiesst fotos von eurem futter.Danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum? Wir hams am Anfang net gemacht, warum sollten wirs dann jetzt machen?
Das ist nicht verlangt.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum? Wir hams am Anfang net gemacht, warum sollten wirs dann jetzt machen?
> Das ist nicht verlangt.


Erinnerungen an den "Was hört ihr gerade" Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...eine schweige minute bitte...schöne alben hab ich in diesem thread kennengelernt.Wenn das so weiter in diesem thread geht,ohne jegliche minimale mühe,wird dieser wahrscheinlich bei der 101 seite geschlossen.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Erinnerungen an den "Was hört ihr gerade" Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bis sich Zorkal beschwert hat, hatte niemand ein Problem damit.
Bis jetzt hat auch niemand ein Problem hier mit, außer du.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bis sich Zorkal beschwert hat, hatte niemand ein Problem damit.
> Bis jetzt hat auch niemand ein Problem hier mit, außer du.


wieso sollte ich ein problem mit meinem eigenem thread haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich finds nur doof das ich einer der wenigen bin die ab und zu mal bilder posten...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich ein problem mit meinem eigenem thread haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Okay, dann ist ja alles gut. Ab und an, aber meistens will ich gar net sehen was andere esse.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ok, dann mit Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Kann ja nicht wahr sein... -.-


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ok, dann mit Bildern:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


....ein knuspriges Kochbuch...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ja, kp, wass manche gegens Hotlinking haben. -.-


----------



## Klunker (16. Januar 2008)

Skittles...also wer die nicht kennt  in deutscland suchen oder aus der usa importieren...ich glaub ich bin süchtig nach denen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Skittles...also wer die nicht kennt  in deutscland suchen oder aus der usa importieren...ich glaub ich bin süchtig nach denen^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmh, stand auf den Dingern net mal "M" drauf?

Edit meint: Also waren das net mal M&M´s


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

*ürgs* zu viel Knabberzeugs gefutter....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, stand auf den Dingern net mal "M" drauf?



Die Teile sind mit Gummibärchen gefüllt, glaub ich.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Teile sind mit Gummibärchen gefüllt, glaub ich.


Bäh, allein die Vorstellung.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Chips


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bäh, allein die Vorstellung....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das schmeckt garicht so schlecht! Musste mal testen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das schmeckt garicht so schlecht! Musste mal testen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bleib Chips, du knuspern so geil....


----------



## Klunker (16. Januar 2008)

Hüstel die mat Gummibärchen ist von Haribo..mag die auch nicht^^

Und M&Ms waren aus schokolade^^

Das sind sozusagen weingummis mit einer zuckerhülle sehhhr lecker      

Skittles are small round fruit chews that come in hard sugar shells with the letter "s" printed on them, representing the candy's name. This "s" insignia was printed in a very dark shade of purple (almost appearing black) from 1974 until 1988. Starting in 1989, the "s" insignia was changed to white.

Eigentlich mag die jeder mensch den ich kenne =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Hüstel die mat Gummibärchen ist von Haribo..mag die auch nicht^^
> 
> Und M&Ms waren aus schokolade^^
> 
> ...



Das meint ich doch damit.


----------



## Klunker (16. Januar 2008)

Sry VööligBuffeD  habe deine Posts falsch gelesen also den ersten die beiden folgenden habe ich nicht gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verzeihst du mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Nö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Naja, mir ist zwar von den Süßigkeiten schlecht, aber da ich ein Schleckermäulchen bin, muss die weiße Schokolade rein.^^


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

lecker weiße schoki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mir wird immer nur schlecht von der  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
extra bitterschokolade ist aber noch leckerer...
doll jetzt hab ich hunger...


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2008)

Muffin´s selbst gemacht


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

knabberzeug von vor 3 tagen und ein früchtetee


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2008)

gib mier mal etwas tee ab meiner ist alle muffin´s sind so trocken


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

*den becher rübereicht*


----------



## Swold (17. Januar 2008)

Toffifee


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

gleich n tost mit exiqusa erdbeer


----------



## Isthos (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> gleich n tost mit exiqusa erdbeer


Du bist ja schon wieder da^^. Schläfst du auch mal? *g*
Mach mir gleich ne Pizza ( wie fast jeden morgen -.-)


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

ääm mi jetzt echt das brot mache
(klar hab ich geschlafen von 19 uhr bist 3uhr^^)


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Pizza, wie immer...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hab gerade gefüllte Klöße gemampft. *jammi*


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade gefüllte Klöße gemampft. *jammi*


Gefüllt mit?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Johannisbeeren oder so. Aufjeden fall was fruchtiges, dass nach fast garnichts geschmeckt hat.^^


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

Toast mit salamie....YAMMIEH*reinhau*


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

Grünkohl eintopf it kartoffeln speck & cabanossi


----------



## Klunker (17. Januar 2008)

Oreo cookies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Curryking!


----------



## badhcatha (18. Januar 2008)

ich esse jetzt 2 scheiben von meinem selbstgemachtebn brot *erstaunt guck* es ist ja ganz weich
und drauf mach ich nussschokocreme und exquisa joghurt kräuter


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

Und wenn soll ich vernaschen? *fg


----------



## badhcatha (18. Januar 2008)

*augenrollt* sowas will hier glaub keiner wissen
nutellabrot


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Toast Hawaii (mit Pfirsisch)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Ich überleg gerade, ob ich was esse und damit Bauchschmerzen provoziere... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

so abgebratenes gemüse (bohnen, paprika, oliven, artischocken, zuchini)

EDIT: grad entdeckt dass da auch noch pilze drin sind


----------



## The Holy Paladin (18. Januar 2008)

Schnitzel auf Toast *lecker* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (18. Januar 2008)

käsewähe und trinken redbull=)


----------



## Amarillo (18. Januar 2008)

Brötchen mit Frikadelle!

Kantinenfrass


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> käsewähe und trinken redbull=)


käsewähe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wasn das?


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

Käsekuchen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> käsewähe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musste ich mich auch gerade fragen...


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Käsekuchen


aah thx
wo wird der denn so genannt?

btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (18. Januar 2008)

Lasange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Mann mit dem Adidas T-Shirt xD


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

@riesentrolli:

Also in der Schweiz sagt man den Kuchen (besonders den Früchtekuchen) schonmal "wäihe" -> umgesetzt dann "wähe". Gibt leute die sagen dann Öpfuwäihe (Apfelkuchen). oder eben "Chäswäihe" (Käsewähe). D

Alles klar? ^^


btw. würde gerne jetzt einen kalten, erfrischenden Fruchtmix trinken.. *schwärm*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Schweizer sind doch bekloppt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Hefeknödel mit Johannisbeerfüllung! *schlämmer*


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

Mein Standart-argument:

"Wir verkaufen wenigstens kein Gammelfleisch". 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Dafür aber eine schlechte Nationalmannschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

Wayne? Die hälfte davon sind eh Türken *gröhl


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> @riesentrolli:
> 
> Also in der Schweiz sagt man den Kuchen (besonders den Früchtekuchen) schonmal "wäihe" -> umgesetzt dann "wähe". Gibt leute die sagen dann Öpfuwäihe (Apfelkuchen). oder eben "Chäswäihe" (Käsewähe). D
> 
> ...


jetz schon^^

btt:
ich ess grad zwar nix aber dafür trink ich was: handgepressten orangensaft
den hab ich grad im kühlschrank entdeckt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Aber ich muss sagen, insgesammt ist die Schweiz besser.

Aber die Sprache! OMG - ich hasse sie.^^


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

Schön das du es einsiehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man es ein wenig versteht kommt's ganz lustig rüber ^^


Was gibts wohl heut zu abendbrot`?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Schön das du es einsiehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vllt nusspüree?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Kalte Pizza und ein leckeres Stück Käsekuchen!
Das nenn ich ein Frühstück!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (19. Januar 2008)

*Das nenne ich ein Frühstuck!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

ne banane


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Februar 2008)

cordon bleu mit herzoginkartoffeln und sommergemüse

mensa ftw


----------



## Gwynny (15. Februar 2008)

Ein Brötchen belegt mit Schinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Calathiel (15. Februar 2008)

meine Fingernägel -.-

*auf mittagspause wart* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. Februar 2008)

eine Handvoll Salzbrezeln.....
und gleich gehe ich runter, weil mir eingefallen ist, dass im Kühlschrank noch ein Stück leckeres Steak von gestern abend übrig ist und das ansonsten eh keiner mehr isst. Zu klein um es extra warm zu machen, deshalb kalt auf die Hand, ohne Brot, wie es sich für einen Fleischfresser gehört *G*


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Ein Leckermäulchen mit Erdbeergeschmack

und Abends gibt es lecker Schweinebraten in Rotwein-Schalotten-Nuss-Sauvce mit Farfalle *yammi yammi*


----------



## Fauzi (15. Februar 2008)

Heute Abend gehe ich zum Edel-Chinese und füll mir da ma die Wampe auf ^^
Das wird bestimmt lecker -> armer Geldbeutel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Currywurst aus dem edlen Kühlschrank.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

monte...hab durst


----------



## Kleinesschaf (15. Februar 2008)

diese kleinen mars-kügelchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (15. Februar 2008)

ovoschoggiii...iz chanis zwar nid besser  abr lenger...


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Himbeeryoghurt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> ovoschoggiii...iz chanis zwar nid besser  abr lenger...


??bitte was??


----------



## Morélia (15. Februar 2008)

Kinder Maxi King


----------



## Fauzi (15. Februar 2008)

wenn ich riesentrolli wär, würde ich mich langsam aber sicher verarscht fühlen ^^

Mit ovo chasches nid besser, aber länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riiiiiicolaaa <3 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Februar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> wenn ich riesentrolli wär, würde ich mich langsam aber sicher verarscht fühlen ^^
> [...]


tu ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (15. Februar 2008)

hab Hunger bin auf der Arbeit kann net essen Chef ist immer noch da ...


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Februar 2008)

birnen joghurt
n bissl was für zwischendurch


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Familienpizza INC!


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Ich esse grade kalte Salami Pizza...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

hab 4dunkin-donuts gegessen...die ganz überzuckerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir ist so scheiss schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (16. Februar 2008)

mohnkuchen mit schoko senseo kaffe


----------



## Frank-414 (16. Februar 2008)

Roggenbrot mit Nutella, dazu eine Tasse Milch...


----------



## Mondryx (17. Februar 2008)

Gerade futter ich ein paar Mini-Mars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Februar 2008)

Hey! Ich fress gerade Kinder-Schokoriegel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (17. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hey! Ich fress gerade Kinder-Schokoriegel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guldano (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @VB:ich geb dir ma ne 8/10,mag pingui besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noch so einer. kann das überhaupt nich verstehen. milchschnitte schmeckt mir sowas von tausend ma besser


----------



## kintaroohe (19. Februar 2008)

Eine leckere Ristorante Pizza zum Frühstück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (19. Februar 2008)

Ekelhaften Erasco-Reiseintopf mit Hackbällchen. Die Hackbällchen waren ja irgendwo lecker aber der Rest ging gar nicht. 3 Löffel gegessen. Den Rest hat der Kollege bekommen. Ergo: Reiseintopf OHNE Hackbällchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich kann ja so nett sein)


----------



## Lurock (19. Februar 2008)

Hab grad Pizzabrötchen Marke: Eigenbau gegessen... die Salami war 2 Monate über dem Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum, aber immernoch lecker...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (19. Februar 2008)

Hab eben ne Thunfisch Pizza gefuttert...die dinger sind immer voll schnell aufgefuttert...immer noch hunga..muss essen... xd


----------



## hexer-chroonix (20. Februar 2008)

esse grade: Nudeln mit schinken erbsen und tomatensauce LECKER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (20. Februar 2008)

ich nix  essen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ich nix  essen



Warum schreibste dann etwas hier rein? Willste unbedingt eine Schreibsperre?


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (20. Februar 2008)

Ich esse jetzt...ne schöne Pizza mit übelst viel MOZZARELLA?!

so geil lecker xD

Pizza  vor life


----------



## Grivok (20. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Warum schreibste dann etwas hier rein? Willste unbedingt eine Schreibsperre?



er arbeitet daran
der will heute unbedingt noch die 6K beitraege schaffen

naja ich schaetze sein forumstitel wird bald geaendert in "gebannt"


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

Lecker Pudding! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (20. Februar 2008)

Süß-Saure Eier mit Kartoffeln ohne Eier. Also: Süß-Saure-Sauce ohne Eier mit Kartoffeln.

Ich wil meiner Eier haben *SchluchZ*


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Ich esse gerade einen Hotdog ohne Wurst dafür kein Ketchup anstatt Brot...und hunger hab ich immernoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> er arbeitet daran
> der will heute unbedingt noch die 6K beitraege schaffen
> 
> naja ich schaetze sein forumstitel wird bald geaendert in "gebannt"


6k? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Woow, dann müsste er noch kranker sein als ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Pizza Salami, wie immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Btt: Pizza Salami, wie immer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


von welcher firma?
geb dir ne 10/10


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> von welcher firma?
> ...


Ristorante


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

meine lieblingspizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (20. Februar 2008)

Gebratene Nudeln mit diversen Eiern und Gewürzen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Februar 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Gebratene Nudeln mit diversen Eiern und Gewürzen ^^


*diverse* eier?
gut, vergammelt, irgendwo dazwischen?


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die grünen(nuss) naja...eig.nur einen und der ist schon weg


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

Husten bonbons...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Leckerere Hustenbonbons als Sweny!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*njami*


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

Mir schmecken alle Zitronen Hustenbonbons...ich lutsche die auch in der Schule wenn ich nicht krank bin, immer von einer anderen Firma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Mir schmecken alle Zitronen Hustenbonbons...ich lutsche die auch in der Schule wenn ich nicht krank bin, immer von einer anderen Firma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito.

Ich esse grade einen mit Honig überzogenen Donut. So etwa der 4. heute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Ich esse grade einen mit Honig überzogenen Donut. So etwa der 4. heute.
> 
> ...


WB Veragron, bereit deine schulischen Leistungen durch permanentes Spammen im Buffed-Fourm anstelle deiner Hausaufgaben wieder in neues Tief zu fahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Nein Dankäääääää, Erdkunde 4 passt schon. Eh Scheiß Fach.

Nehm ich Latein
Nehm ich Informatik

*Blümchen zupf*



Mal schauen, evtl. bin ich bald unter nem neuen Nickname zu finden. Langsam keinen Bock mehr auf diese ausgelutschte 3-Uhr-Nachts-Twinkmagier-Ohne-Kaffee-Kreation.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Lurock, steht dieses Jahr der 10.000ste Post an?


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nein Dankäääääää, Erdkunde 4 passt schon. Eh Scheiß Fach.
> 
> Nehm ich Latein
> Nehm ich Informatik
> ...


Hehe, und Ja, das schaff ich schon...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

I am the son of the wind and rain...


Was ich gerade esse? Ich esse Vorfreude. Auf ein Chili Con Carne, bei dem Reis und andere Zutaten nebensache sind. 75% Chili, 25% Cayennepfeffer

(falls man mal Wunden ausbrennen muss....)


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

Guten Hunger!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Danke. Allein von den Düften kriegt man hier oben Nasenbluten. Ahhh. <3


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

Need sowas auch! :´<


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

*Achselzuck* Im Supermarkt um die Ecke gibts Chili bis zum Abwinken.

Btw. In diesem Forum isses ganz schön ruhig. Wollen wir die Mods mal ein wenig außer Puste bringen? x]


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

Habe grade meine Oma gefragt ob die mir sowas auch macht morgen...juhu die machts!

Hm...jau es ist ruhig...zu ruhig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Dha Werda Verdan a'den tratu,
Coruscanta kan'dosii adu.


Kote!
Darasuum Kote!
Kandosii sa kar'ta, Vode An
Coruscanta a'den, mhi Vode An
Bal Kote!
Darasuum Kote! 
Jorso'ran, kando a tome!
Sa Kyr'am nau tracyn, kad Vode An.


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dha Werda Verdan a'den tratu,
> Coruscanta kan'dosii adu.
> Kote!
> Darasuum Kote!
> ...



Hä? O__o


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Nie Republic Commando gespielt?


Nie Hard Contact, Triple Zero oder True Colors gelesen? ;_;


----------



## Sweny (20. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nie Republic Commando gespielt?
> Nie Hard Contact, Triple Zero oder True Colors gelesen? ;_;



Uhm...nö... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Musst du spielen. Und lesen. In der Reihenfolge, sonst begreift mans nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht um Star Wars im Allgemeinen und die Klonkriege im Besonderen. Vorallem um die Klon-Kommandos, das sind Eliteeinheiten für Infiltration, Attentate, Sabotage etc.
Vorallem die Sprüche sind Geil. 


'_Majestic_, hier Omega. Wie stehts mit dem Techno-Schlachtschiff?'
'Hat Schlagseite Backbord und raucht ein bisschen, Omega.'
'Ihr hattet wohl zu tun.'

Oder:

WAMM! (6 Kilo Sprengstoff dienten als Türöffner)
'Ahhhh, ich liebe dieses Geräusch.'

'Gibt es auch einen Plan C?'
'Das ist das schöne am Alphabet, Ma'am, man hat jede Menge Buchstaben zur Auswahl.'
'Halt die Klappe, Fi.'


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

lasagne...die beste lasagne...die allerbeste lasagne...die lasagne von aldi


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Hühner-Stückchen, genannt: Chicken McNuggets aber nicht von McDonalds, sondern selbst gemacht, bzw. aus der Packung in den Backofen gelegt.


----------



## Gwynny (22. Februar 2008)

Nen Corny Powerriegel- Schoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Erothar (22. Februar 2008)

Reißwaffeln xD  und gleich is mittag *juhu*


----------



## kintaroohe (22. Februar 2008)

Sooo
Maultaschen sind in Arbeit muss nur kucken, dass jetzt nix überkocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer noch mehr über die Maultasche wissen will 

http://www.satoshi.de/essen/maultasche.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

paprika chips...aber von i.soner fima die ich nicht kenne und die schmecken NICHT GUT -.-


----------



## Ähmm (22. Februar 2008)

Meinen Nachbarn.....


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Meinen Nachbarn.....



Du auch?

Ich hab als Beilage leckere Zitronenbonbons gewählt. (Auf Sweny schiel)


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. Februar 2008)

Ich verzehr´ gerade eine "leckere" Tiefkühlpizza,naja besser als nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Februar 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ich verzehr´ gerade eine leckere Tiefkühlpizza


Ich auch...


----------



## Jácks (23. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich auch...


um 9:38 uhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> um 9:38 uhr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, um 9:46 Uhr! Deine Uhr geht falsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Februar 2008)

dein post war um 9:38uhr also...nachdenken bevor man postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Achso, ja sry, ich bin manchmal sehr verwirrt...


Ja, sehe ich genauso!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Februar 2008)

ey das ist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

*rassengleichheit!!!*

die weissen&schwarzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die indianer(roten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Scherzkeks^^

Mandelkuchen. Und ich spekuliere, dass im Schrank hinter mir noch Spekulatius vorhanden ist. Pwnd.


----------



## Fendrin (24. Februar 2008)

Meine Familie hat gerade gegrillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ratet mal, was ich gerade gegessen habe^^
(Im Februar Grillen, Klimaerwärmung FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab' gerade 'nen Döner gegessen.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LECKER!!!!!!

und dazu noch ein paar skittels^^

USA = Süßigkeiten^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ich esse gerade Mandelkuchen.
Hell yeah.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

<- isst KitKat Chunkys


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Du Junkie.
NYPD.


----------



## Teetrinker (24. Februar 2008)

Salzstangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Luft. 
*rülps*


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Luft.
> *rülps*


Dafür hast du dir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verdient!


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß.

*Zitronenbonbons auspack*


----------



## Minati (25. Februar 2008)

Couscoussalat mit Speck, Lauch und Mais *mjam mjam*


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Brot mit Salami


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

ein snickers ;d


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

1 KG.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mmmmmm lecker sandwich xD


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Die letzten Krümel von meinem Brotteller.
Also, entweder mach ich hier oben ne Kpche auf oder ich zieh unten in die Küche ein. Is ja nich zum aushalten, für jedes Butterbrot 2 Stockwerke rennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (26. Februar 2008)

Eine Schüssel voller Karotten


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Eine Schüssel voller Karotten






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich ess atM bisle plastik xD bzw kau drauf rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Currywurscht mit Pömmes


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

hatte grade schweinegeschnätzeltes mit paprikasoße und Reis gegessen!!!! JAM JAM LEGGA


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Currywurscht mit Pömmes



um 2uhr ? .. ich ess ja immer um 12.00 und da gabs lecker pommes mit fisch a la bordelaise oder wie der shit heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> um 2uhr ?


Ja, bin eben aus der Klapse gekommen.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

jaja so kenne wir dich xD...deswegen steht da krank xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> jaja so kenne wir dich xD...deswegen steht da krank xD



me > 2000 andere > lurock > 20000000 andere > [insert ur name here]


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> me > 2000 andere > lurock > 20000000 andere > [insert ur name here]


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist Dank dafür, dass ich jahrelang *alles* für dich getan habe? Ich bin zutiefst enttäuscht...


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das ist Dank dafür, dass ich jahrelang *alles* für dich getan habe? Ich bin zutiefst enttäuscht...



was hast du für mich getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok du hast mich in der sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und btw bist du ja nur 2000 hinter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du weisst doch das ich und meine 2000 anderen ich's weit vorn sind ;D


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was hast du für mich getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Angriff der Klon-Minastirits?
Oha. Dann bin ich pöser Sith-Lord. Mit vielen, vielen Kampflurocks. Und als Superwaffe setze ich willenlose, geklonte Kampfbaumkuschlas ein. Du hast keine Chance, surrender while you can.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich esse grade eine Minitafel Schokolade.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Ich als muskelbepackter


Veragron schrieb:


> Kampflurock


esse gerade ein leckeres Brötchen mit Knoblauch-Salami....


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Klingt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber stell dir das mal vor...ne Armee aus Baumkuschlas. Da würd ich mich glatt als Mod bewerben.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WAHAAAAA...ich hasse meine Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> WAHAAAAA...ich hasse meine Fantasie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer brauch bitteschön 'Fantasie'? Omg, dazu sag ich nur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*schmatz*

mhhh lecker xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Angriff der Klon-Minastirits?
> Oha. Dann bin ich pöser Sith-Lord. Mit vielen, vielen Kampflurocks. Und als Superwaffe setze ich willenlose, geklonte Kampfbaumkuschlas ein. Du hast keine Chance, surrender while you can.
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Atm ess ich nen snickers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 snickers und auf nach hause geht s ^^


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Schlemmer-Filet Bordeaulaix...lecker Fisch....^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Schlemmer-Filet Bordeaulaix...lecker Fisch....^^



jap das is fein ;D naja heut gibts piZZZa


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

mhhh lecker Saumagen!!!!mit kroketten!!!


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jap das is fein ;D naja heut gibts piZZZa


Die gibts bei mir jeden Tag...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Sone abartige 5-Minuten-Terrine. "Kartoffelpürree mit Röstzwiebel". Naaja...


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das ist Dank dafür, dass ich jahrelang *alles* für dich getan habe? Ich bin zutiefst enttäuscht...



Na dann ab gehts. Gründe hast du ja jetzt dafür. Die Hölle wartet, schwing deinen Hitnern.


----------



## Minati (27. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder: Karotten und als Nachtisch ein Bounty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Februar 2008)

Gerade 2 Schüsseln weg. Inhalt : Cornfalkes, Haferflocken, Kakaopulver und Milch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

Ich esse gerade Weisheit. Njami das schmeckt lecker und geht ganz gut mit einem grossen Löffel.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Mandarinen...ich verstehs garnich warum ich mich so gesund ernähre^^


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Mandarinen...ich verstehs garnich warum ich mich so gesund ernähre^^


Weil du ein Vogel bist/hast.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

axo...danke das du mir das gesagt hast...wääää mandarine igiitt!


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

Du bist ein ganz schön schlimmer Schinken. Was denkst du wann es die nächste Schreibsperre für dich gibt?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

bratkartoffeln *ohne* speck!


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

oO....bratkartoffeln?????YEAH ICH LIEBE DIE DINGER jam jam lecker xD


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Puddingteilchen... sehn ja total ekelhaft aus die Teile, aber schmecken tun sie ganz gut. Und danach ist das Risiko an der Tastatur abzurutschen verdammt gering. Die Tastatur sauber zu kriegen allerdings auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Schokokekse....die iwie nach Wodka schmecken...und so komisch weich sin...hat wohl jemand den schönen Wodka drübergekippt...plöde Partygäste-.-


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

OrC^^	greift rein und reicht an Chopi weiter *schmatz*
	* Thiluvien	reicht Chopi ebenfalls popcorn


...ja ich musste es posten^^


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm. 
Spekulatius.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

noch leckerer.....chocopudding jamjam^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Februar 2008)

Hot Dogs von Real und ejtzt noch eine Mini Magnum auch von Real von der Marke Tip (beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Nudel mit Broccoli und Sahnesauce, Tiefkühltruhe ftw!


----------



## Minati (28. Februar 2008)

Und wieder einmal: Karotten. Irgendwann bin ich noch ganz orange -.-'


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

esse sniggas^^
und finde Minati´s sig geil^^


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal: Karotten. Irgendwann bin ich noch ganz orange -.-'



Hm. Den muss ich mal in der Klasse bringen. Lieber nicht. Dann gibts haue. Stichwort: Karottenrote Haare, und zwar eine. Und die kann Witze darüber nich leiden. 8[


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal: Karotten. Irgendwann bin ich noch ganz orange -.-'



Weißt Du, wieviel Kg Karotten du essen müsstest, dass sich eine deutliche Farbveränderung deiner Haut aufweist?


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Muss man das wissen? :O
Lurocks Ava ist btw schon besser.

Uns ich esse grade so n Brausedings.


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Maultaschen in der Pfanne (selbst gemacht) hmm fein lecker ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Eis...


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Das letzte Stück Schokolade. <.<


----------



## Aschingrai (28. Februar 2008)

Nesquik (wie schreibt man das)

jedenfalls diese braunen kugeln mit Milch xD


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Nesquik (wie schreibt man das)


Wenn du es doch gerade isst, wirst ja wohl die Packung da haben
und meistens steht da der Name drauf... >.<


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht ist es so ne illegale Packung.
Weissu, in Liechtenstein ne Schokofabrik angelegt. Zomfg. *110 wähl*


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

mmmmm legga joghurt....1l becha vor mir^^

Stratsiatella oder wie das geschrieben wird...jam jam legga


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Februar 2008)

bald: http://www.studentenwerk-dresden.de/mensen...ails-30006.html


----------



## Minati (29. Februar 2008)

Ein Putensalat von Kaiser's (wieso kommt da eigentlich ein Apostroph hin?)


----------



## Moonshire (29. Februar 2008)

Nicht der Hit, aber wenigstens was warmes :-))


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder McDoof fras gleich, weil meins heute arbeiten is und ich zu faul bin, mir was zu kochen, und noch diese coolen Gutscheine hab^^


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Mal wieder McDoof fras gleich, weil meins heute arbeiten is und ich zu faul bin, mir was zu kochen, und noch diese coolen Gutscheine hab^^



/sign 

Ich auch Mc, habe ebenfalls einen doofen Gutschein gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bic Mac, mit Pommes, Cola, Curry Sauce und einem Cheeseburger oben drauf)


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Werd wohl so nen Chicken Salad probieren oder so...hab ja gleich drei Bögen im BriefKasten gahebt, da hat man Asuwahl^^


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Werd wohl so nen Chicken Salad probieren oder so...hab ja gleich drei Bögen im BriefKasten gahebt, da hat man Asuwahl^^



Also bitte, Luete die im Mc Salat essen....da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Hey...du wirst mich nicht zwingen zuzugeben, dass der Salat nur nach dem Menü für das letzte Ausstopfen der Ecken (HdR-Zitate ftw^^) da ist!


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Achso, na dann ist das was anderes! Jedoch gibt es dafür Donuts und ähnliches !


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Donuts ftw!

Btt: Ich esse grade ein Eis...


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Ihhh...Donuts....da werd ich doch fett! *müeelt die grad Schokokekse knuspernde Anka^^*


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Hrhr...egal, du hast doch deine Knuddelmaus bereits an dich gebunden, jetzt kannst du fressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Hrhr...egal, du hast doch deine Knuddelmaus bereits an dich gebunden, jetzt kannst du fressen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol...!


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Donuts ftw!
> 
> Btt: Ich esse grade ein Eis...



Auch sehr lecker, was für eins? 
Ich hol eben mal Maltesers...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Toastbrot mit irgend sonem Fleisch.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Jetzt Malesers^^
Aber hab nur Wasser zum runterspülen da...igitt.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Auch sehr lecker, was für eins?


"Superschleck" von Salto.
Irgendso ein Billig-Ding von REWE...


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Superschleck" von Salto.
> Irgendso ein Billig-Ding von REWE...



Hmm kenn ich nicht. Habe schon laaange kein Eis mehr gegessen...der Sommer soll mal kommen, es ist höchste Zeit!

btw nix mehr zu mampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

haferflocken+pflaumen+äpfel+bananen+kiwis


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Brot... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab keine Pizza mehr... Ich bin der Verzweiflung nahe....


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Eine Schale puren Apfelmus...

btw:Lurock,penny markt hat bis 22uhr auf,hättest dir noch was hohlen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Pizza Spinaci


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (15. März 2008)

toast mit NUTELLA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Kalte Pizza, wie jeden morgen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (15. März 2008)

Aufgewärmte Tortellini von gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorwaver (15. März 2008)

Schweineöhrchen


----------



## Humfred (15. März 2008)

Mhh, lecker Pizza Hawaii mit gaanz großem Rand! American Style


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

nach einer woche rom und jedem tag geile pizza werd ich wohl nie mehr tk pizza essen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (15. März 2008)

luft vllt... sonst nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*hunger*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

hab grad ein fettes ,saftiges steak verstück+schmatz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Hab grad eben Spätzle und Schweinemedallions mit Käse überbacken gegessen... Ehrlich gesagt schmeckt mir meine alltägliche Pizza besser...


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Chipz  Sour cream geschmack...schmecken wie vollkorn knäckebrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

Schweinshackse mit Teigwaren und ein Tomaten-Morzarella-Salat


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Ich hab mir so eben 10 Salamibrötchen gemacht. Lecker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. März 2008)

Schinken-Käse Croissant und diese ausserordentlich leckere Kokos-Schoki gibt es zum Nachtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht enscheiden Jogurth oder Toast...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (18. März 2008)

Ne leckre 5 Minuten Terrine, *jammi*


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

toastbrote
gaaaanz viele
hab hunger


----------



## chopi (18. März 2008)

nichts,dabei hab ich hunger...i.was passt da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (18. März 2008)

Brötchen+Bresso+frische Kresse....mjahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (18. März 2008)

ne einfache nudelsuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acidmike (18. März 2008)

Chicken Teryaki vom Subway und McDonalds Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Erstmal ein 3-lagiges Käsebrot und Russischen Zupfkuchen gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (18. März 2008)

chicken terijaki von sub ... ich will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stattdessen muss ich bis zum nächsten morgen hungern *schnief*

btt: nichts ...


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Acidmike schrieb:


> Chicken Teryaki vom Subway und McDonalds Pommes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


derbes need,mein lieblings sub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Nix...aber ich habe Hunger...bin aber zu faul zum aufstehen ~_~


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Nix...aber ich habe Hunger...bin aber zu faul zum aufstehen ~_~


/signed


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Zwar kein Essen aber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

schocko eis mit sahne und trinke cola


----------



## Tabriel (19. März 2008)

So ich esse gerade ein wunderschönes Brötchen mit Marmelade!!!!

*lecker*


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

hatte gerade ein nomales "Gipfeli" und 2 "Silsergipfel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hatte gerade ein nomales "Gipfeli" und 2 "Silsergipfel"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir was alles zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nun ess ich ein snickers von unserem "kiosk" (ok mehr ein schrank aber egal)


----------



## jazz.mazz (19. März 2008)

Käsebrot, Käsebrot!!


----------



## makar (19. März 2008)

Schokomüsli !! Mit ganz viel frischer Milch !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REM0RiA (19. März 2008)

brot mit schinken ^^ auf der arbeit keine zeit für extravagantes ^^


----------



## Vakeros (19. März 2008)

ich ess grad nen vertrockneten big king xxl von gestern
hmm lecker


----------



## Mondryx (19. März 2008)

Hab gerade Schwarzbort mit Knoblauchcreme und Mettwurst gegessen. Ich liebe Knoblauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (19. März 2008)

Domi, Frank und Andy geben einen aus.

3,5 kg Mett und 50 Brötchen findet ihr im Thekenbereich - lasst es euch schmecken!



so stands heut früh in ner mail XD und ich ess grad was davon


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

lucker du -.- ich muss bis am 12uhr warten bis ich pizza essen darf^^


----------



## Cerboz (19. März 2008)

Speichel..
Heute Mittag Reis mit Geschnätzeltem und Erbsen drinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

hab grad den osterhasen aufgegessen .. tjo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lecker fleisch xd


----------



## Villano (19. März 2008)

spaghetti carbonara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (19. März 2008)

Probiotischer Joghurt :O


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2008)

Minstrels


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

Milchschnitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

Müsli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (23. März 2008)

en leberkäs zum frühstück beim kumpel bin net dazu gekommen en bild zu machen ><


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

Lecker gebratennen Fisch und Kartoffel Püree


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2008)

8 cheeseburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Einen Schokohasi.


----------



## guldano (24. März 2008)

Hähnchenbrust mit Rotkohl, Kartoffeln und einer leckeren Soße.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

2 riesige Schokohasen und 2 große Tüten voll Schokoeier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Die Tochter meiner Nachbarn.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Das sieht dir ähnlich, Lurock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (25. März 2008)

lasangne^^


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Zürchergeschnetzeltes mit Nudeln und ein Salat


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

ich ess grad macaroni und wackelpudding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

irgentso ein milka knusper ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

ich trinke(darf ich das auch posten?) Pfefferminztee <3


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich trinke(darf ich das auch posten?) Pfefferminztee <3


uuaarrgghh!!! pffefferminztee sukxxx! schwarzer und grüner tee 4tw!


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> uuaarrgghh!!! pffefferminztee sukxxx! schwarzer und grüner tee 4tw!


pfefferminztee >all


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich trinke(darf ich das auch posten?) Pfefferminztee <3


Gibts ein extra Fred für...


----------



## Villano (25. März 2008)

pizza tonno^^
frisch vom italiener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Pizza Salami,
frisch aus der Tiefkühltruhe!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is aber auch gleich schon weg. danach wird wohl das toastbrot dran glauben müssen


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Schinken!


Und 'n Laib Brot.


----------



## Villano (11. Mai 2008)

tortellini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> tortellini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tortellini hab ich mir heute Abend auch gemacht.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Mai 2008)

Mhhh .. flüssiges Brot = Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gleich wird gegrillt


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Milka Alpencrème Schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (12. Mai 2008)

Nichts.

VERDAMMT ICH HAB HUNGER


----------



## Villano (12. Mai 2008)

ne pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

apfel


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Schollenfilet mit Büsumer Krabbensauce und Petersilienkartoffeln.

Grauenhaft lecker...


----------



## the Huntress (12. Mai 2008)

Pfannekuchen aus der Mikrowelle.
Ja sowas gibt es! xD


----------



## Sch1z0phr3n1c (13. Mai 2008)

So Pralinen die meine Mutter zum Muttertag bekommen hat.....yeah she wont mind xP

mfg Schizo und die anderen


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

"knackig, kühle schokolade....mit einer creme aus frischer vollmilch!"








kinder pingui^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Mai 2008)

Kalte Pizza vom Vortag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (14. Mai 2008)

ein Stück weisse Schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte gerade ein "Müsli" wie wir in der Schweiz sagen. Damit ist jetzt nich da Zeug aus diesen ekelhaften Flocken und Milch gemeint sonder ein Brötchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jazz.mazz (14. Mai 2008)

ein halbes baguette mit schinken, käse, gurke, tomate und remoulade... die andere hälfte gibts heute Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZdC_Maric (14. Mai 2008)

Ich geh jetzt zum Bäcker, kaufe mir dort zwei so genannte Schinken-Wickeln, das sind Hefeteig-Brötchen mit Schinkenstückchen, dazu gibts feinen Schwarzwälder Schinken druff, ein, zwei Babybells und einen großen Pott Kaffe - und dann wart ich aufn Patch :-)


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

Hirsch mit Blaukraut und Erdäpfeln *hmmm*


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> Hirsch mit Blaukraut und Erdäpfeln *hmmm*


rotkohl und kartoffeln heißt das^^


----------



## Alohajoe (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kirsch-Käse-Kuchen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Vorposter: aber nicht in Österreich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chier (17. Mai 2008)

Ich ess grad... Kinder (ned wundern bin ja untot)xD
ne spaß ich ess en brötchen mit lyoner MAJMAJAMJAM XD


----------



## Taikunsun (17. Mai 2008)

brezel mit bissel butter und lyoner


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Ich bin unter deinem Bett und ess ein paar Krümel.


----------



## Villano (17. Mai 2008)

kuchen =D


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

In dem Kuchen, steckt ein Schlüssel. Du musst den Schlüssel finden bevor die Zeit vorbei ist.


0:59..




SAW geguckt und Donut gegessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (17. Mai 2008)

schwarzewaldkirschtorte von jestern XD


----------



## Chrissian (17. Mai 2008)

dbist du petvers wiesyo Willst du wissen was ich ese


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> dbist du petvers wiesyo Willst du wissen was ich ese



Bist du dumm, oder wieso machst du in zehn Wörtern sechs Fehler?


----------



## Villano (18. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> dbist du petvers wiesyo Willst du wissen was ich ese


respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (18. Mai 2008)

"Tolli Apfelschorle"-Gummibärchen mit original "no fat" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol @ Chrissian .. Ich glaube, sowas hat noch keiner geschafft ...


----------



## zenifelie (18. Mai 2008)

nüx ;P


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

en Silzergipfel


----------



## jazz.mazz (19. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> en Silzergipfel



Was auch immer das sein mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich ess grad ein weiches Brötchen mit Käse....


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

jazz.mazz schrieb:


> Was auch immer das sein mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach bei euch Deutsch heisst es ja: Hörnchen

Gott hab ich das erste mal gelacht als mich die Bäckerin fragte ob ich Hörnchen meine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm sagt ihr zu Silzersachen laugen?


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2008)

hhrrrgfprfrg…
ich esse spaghetti und erdbeeren…beides is aufm bodn von meiner schwester gefallen und jezz hat es haare dran frfrpfrfrfrggrfrgprfrfrg…
*grummel*


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

lasagne!!!
ich liebe es^^


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Mai 2008)

Die gute Ja! Knabberbox  xD


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Mai 2008)

Brötchen mit Brätchen


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

kartoffel broccoli gratin!


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Die lustigen kleinen quadratischen flachen Kaubonbons^^


----------



## Lurock (23. Mai 2008)

Mmh, wie immer...


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmh, wie immer...


PIZZA!!!!


----------



## Lurock (23. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> PIZZA!!!!


Jep...


----------



## Shalor (24. Mai 2008)

Ich sag nur 2 Girls 1 Cup (2 Boys 1 Cup)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibi2k (24. Mai 2008)

momentan gar nix ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Mai 2008)

so gummibärchen in Form von bohnen lolll


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 2 Girls 1 Cup (2 Boys 1 Cup)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Yargh.. Jetzt  ess ich bestimmt nix mehr!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takus (Norgannon) (25. Mai 2008)

Momentan ess ich nix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

ich hab mir gerade tagliatelle mit tomatensauce gemacht


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hab grad ordentlich gefrühstückt, eine halbe Pizza von gestern und ein vertrocknetes Brot mit vertrockneter Salami! Mmmmh... lecker...


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ordentlich gefrühstückt, eine halbe Pizza von gestern und ein vertrocknetes Brot mit vertrockneter Salami! Mmmmh... lecker...



Typische Zockernahrung, oder?
Aber es fehlt der Homer-Style, dass die Pizza unter dem Couchkissen hervorgekramt wird und schon etwas plattgesessen bzw angehärtet ist. Oder war dem so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Typische Zockernahrung, oder?
> Aber es fehlt der Homer-Style, dass die Pizza unter dem Couchkissen hervorgekramt wird und schon etwas plattgesessen bzw angehärtet ist. Oder war dem so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol, die Pizza lag tatsächlich in so einem Ikea-Sitzsack... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab aber nicht drauf gesessen!
Und das vertrocknete Salamibrot war auch schon geschmiert, lag auf
dem Nachttisch... *g*


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Na Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin inzwischen bei den geilsten Schokokeksen angekommen, die ich kenne! "Mcennedy American way Chocolate cookies" *schleck*
Aldi/Lidl ftw.. Ka von wo genau die jetz waren ^^


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

Ich esse gerade Thunfisch Kartoffel Gratin. Probiere ich gerade zum ersten mal, schmeckt lekka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

Oreo Original Cookies


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Grad n halben Käse aufgefressen oO ..  So'n rundes Monstrum. War lecker, aber ich glaube ich fühl mich jetzt leicht aufgedunsen..


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Ich schätze mal grob: 500g Milkaschokolade? Lag bei uns noch so rum^^


----------



## Alion (25. Mai 2008)

Ich kaue gerade auf einer Kalziumtablette herum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Bääääh! So was gesundes?


----------



## Succubie (26. Mai 2008)

ich knabbere gerade an einer marzipan-aprikosen-pastete herum. klingt zwar sehr speziell, war aber billig und schmeckt auch noch gut. 

mahlzeit^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

Silzergipfer oder für die Deutschen ein laugen Hörnchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danayla (26. Mai 2008)

lekker kaugummi .oO(kann man das als essen bezeichnen?)... zum zeitüberbrücken bis zum mittagessen reichts... *hunger*


----------



## Villano (26. Mai 2008)

pizza salami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (26. Mai 2008)

Gemüselasagne


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

&#1161;Wie immer, Pizza, diesmal mit Spinat... mmh, lecker!


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2008)

Wasser, ich versuch ein Kilo runter zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Bierwurst und Bier... past doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (29. Mai 2008)

Ich schieb mir jetzt ne Lasagne in den Ofen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

Ich esse gerade ein Brötchen mit Käse mhhhhhh lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Mai 2008)

Salat... muss... abnehmen... *ächz* *versucht zwanghaft die Hand, welche in Richtung Chipstüte wandert zurück zuziehen*


----------



## the Huntress (30. Mai 2008)

Nudeln vom China-Farmer ähm ich meine Chinesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesund und super lecker, das schaffen nur die Asiaten.

@Lurock, versuchs mal mit fettarmen Chips bzw gebackenen. Schmecken teilweise besser und sind gesünder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

Chicken Wings außer Micro.... ich weiß, es ist sehr sehr bitter.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Mai 2008)

ich mach gleich "strammen Max" und ein leckeres Bier dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (30. Mai 2008)

Döner macht schöner


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

was isn n strammer max?? hört sich nach alkohol an^^


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> was isn n strammer max?? hört sich nach alkohol an^^




strammer Max ist ein Stück Mischbrot eine Scheibe Kochschinken und ein Spiegelei oben drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siehe Strammer Max


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaahaa sooooo is das also


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

grade Thai nudeln mit hähnchen und suppe an der arbeit gegessen , und das bei 3C° Oo


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

Vanille Eis mit selbst gepflückten Erdbeeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (3. Juni 2008)

ein Schinken-Käse-Brötchen


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Reis und dazu mexikanische Tacos mit allerlei Gemüse gefüllt und noch etwas schweizer Alpenkäse drin. (War kein anderer da...)^^ Dazu ein grosses Glas Himbeersirup.


----------



## Tahult (3. Juni 2008)

Wassermelone... 
Passt perfekt zu der Hitze.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

[Heiße Käsleberkäs Semmel] x2 xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Vanille Eis mit selbst gepflückten Erdbeeren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei der hitze erdebeeren pflücken? da hätt ich aber mal gar kein bock drauf


----------



## Oonâgh (3. Juni 2008)

Hmm da hinten iwo in meinem Gaumen findet sich noch etwas Baby-Bel Rest von eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (3. Juni 2008)

Käsekuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Käsekuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh nice ich auch


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

*auf Verpackung guck*

Milka... "gefüllte Alpenmilchschokolade à la Dessert au Chocolat". Leeeeeeeeeeeeckeeeer!!! xD


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Shokolahdechipz new in der Migros erhältlioch
sehr lecker


----------



## MadSquare (3. Juni 2008)

Prinzenrolle Vollkorn


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Pizza Schinken-Pilze mit Käse im Rand :9


----------



## Caspar (3. Juni 2008)

Quark-Joghurt Creme mit Pfirsich Geschmack...bin süchtig danach o0


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juni 2008)

käse pizza


scheiße is die heiß


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Milky Way Crispy Rolls....
Man darf auch mal Sündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (19. Juni 2008)

Choclait Chips ...mjamm mjammm mjamm


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

KitKat Chunky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Hatte eben seit Eeeewigkeiten mal wieder nen Döner an der Kauleiste *schmatz*
Göttlich ....


----------



## WestIce (20. Juni 2008)

hähnchen ausm ofen mit reis und ner leckeren champignon rahm soße...selber gemacht natürlich...

ausnahmsweise mal nichts wirklich italienisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

*mjam*
Smoothie selbstegmacht aus pfirsich, erdbeeren,melone,himbeere, banane, apfel, orange, zitrone^^


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

*aufdreh* *ableck* *in milch tunk* *auf ess*    ein oreo keks^^


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

hähnchenkeule...aufgewärtm um die uhrzeit xD

hab 15h geschlafen weil ich freitag nacht bzw samstag morgen erst um 8 uhr heim bin...dann musste ich möbel transportieren..


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Juni 2008)

Eben Nudeln mit Käse-Kräutersauce..
Und gleich geht's zum Koreaner all you can eat  *fg*
Mahlzeit!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

heute mittag putenschnitzel mit kartofelsalat

und jetzt sesambrezln


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

Waffeln mit Erdebeeren *mjam*


----------



## Assari (23. Juni 2008)

Twix white


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

habe hier ne tüte haribo liegen , nen paket eistee stehen und die shisha ist am qualmen(layalina wassermelone) =D


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

Nix.. muss noch warten bis ca. 20 nach.. ich verhungäräääääääääääää :O


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

Also zu Mittag gab es: Enen Fleischspiess mit Würstchen, Speck und Schweinefleisch dazu Nudeln und über alle ein Rahmpilzsosse. LECKER


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

PIZZA SALAMI!

wird hier eigentlich ,mehr pizza oder döner gegessen ;P ?


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

pizza schätz ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 döner muss man ja ausm haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte lecker food: (copy paste von interner food seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gebratene Kalbsbrust
Pommes soufflées


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2008)

Traubenzucker. Gnadenlos unterzuckert, aber zu faul zum kochen.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Das is ja mal geil!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (23. Juni 2008)

Kirschen aus dem Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und davor ne Hähnchenbrust in Currymarinade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomwalker (23. Juni 2008)

Ich ess grade eine Birne, wie jhedes mal, wenn ich am PC sitz


----------



## Sichel_1983 (23. Juni 2008)

Prinzenrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (23. Juni 2008)

Landliebe Schokopudding ^^ mniam mniam der einzige Pudding der mir so wirklich schmeckt!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. Juni 2008)

ein gelbes Haribo Goldbärchen


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

die 2. pizaa ausm 3er pack...salami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2008)

Ritter Sport Haselnuss <3


----------



## Madmaxx666 (24. Juni 2008)

'n Stück Räucherkäse^^


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Hier.... öhm Kinderschokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Älplermakaronen


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juni 2008)

Schokoladenkuchen, dazu Schlagsahne und Erdbeeren aus dem Garten + eine Cola, nicht aus der Dose, sondern aus dem Glas.
Anschliessend esse ich noch 3 Sandwiches mit Käse.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2008)

spaghetti mit einer broccoli sahnesauce, yammi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt en wassereis^^


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Schokoladenkuchen, dazu Schlagsahne und Erdbeeren aus dem Garten + eine Cola, nicht aus der Dose, sondern aus dem Glas.
> Anschliessend esse ich noch 3 Sandwiches mit Käse.


Hehe, erst das Dessert und dann das Essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (25. Juni 2008)

muss doch qonix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ich hab mir grade das bein abgeschnitten und ess das grade... aber da ich eh tot bin amcht das ja nix... ne warte, ich kanns net essen, LoD hat ja meinen kopf abgerissen... son drecks kerl!


----------



## cerna karkulka (3. Juli 2008)

China Instant Nudel ..die sind soooo lecker


----------



## Shalor (3. Juli 2008)

Die Reste die ihr hinterlassen habt.


----------



## Kammarheit (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

ich esse kekse
muss ja was süsses haben hier in der firma sonst ists nicht auszuhalten


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

250g Mascapone mit ca 300g Zucker mhhhhh


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

oh jetzt hab ich nix mehr süsses wie soll ich jetzt den rest von meiner arbeitszeit noch halbwegs ohne schaden überstehen


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh jetzt hab ich nix mehr süsses wie soll ich jetzt den rest von meiner arbeitszeit noch halbwegs ohne schaden überstehen


Indem du schnell zum Billa Huscht^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

zu wem?


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Laugenbrötchen


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (3. Juli 2008)

Ich ess grad solche geilen choco cookies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (3. Juli 2008)

paprika sahne hühnchen mit spätzle...mjnam .. selbst gekocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gestern nachmittag auch schon xD


----------



## Naho (3. Juli 2008)

sitzte gerade vorm pc mit meinem selbstgekochten asiatischen etwas mit nudeln ,fleisch u gemüse xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Bratwurst mit Kartoffelsalat... =/
Aber gleich mal ne Pizza machen, zum Ausgleich...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (3. Juli 2008)

stracciatella jogurt

@lurock  du ernährst dich auch nur von pizza oder?^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> @lurock  du ernährst dich auch nur von pizza oder?^^


Wenn ich könnte würde ich das tun...


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

400g Schokolade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. Juli 2008)

Jelly Belly Beans und dazu eine Tasse Kamillentee. Da hat mein Magen nachher Kirmes.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Ich ernäre mich seit 4 tagen nurnoch von pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür bin ich aber auch schwer am schuften, fragt ala wie ich abend immer rumnörgel xD


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Echt, das ist schlimm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juli 2008)

wie kann man jeden tag pizza essen?


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juli 2008)

oh ja ich hab hier in der firma ja immer das glück das diejenigen die kein kaffee trinken kaffee kochen
sprich entweder kann man meint es wäre einfach nur dreckiges wasser oder der löffel steht im kaffee
leider hab ich heut die variant der löffel steht im kaffee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. Juli 2008)

eine schöne heiße Tasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

Nudel salat von meine Mutti xD


----------



## Masterpurzel (4. Juli 2008)

gebratene Nudeln von gestern Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

Nudeln Dito abe rnicht gebraten und mit Spiegel ei ^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

kalte pizza von gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Dasselbe wie zum Frühstück:


Vanía schrieb:


> kalte pizza von gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (4. Juli 2008)

Schnecken....


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Kartoffeln gekocht, aber ich habe keine Eieruhr oder so die ich stellen könnte, also
hab ich ne Pizza in den Ofen geschoben und als die Kartoffeln gekocht haben, hab ich
den Ofen angemacht, eine Pizza brauch 20 Minuten, mittlerweile weiß ich ohne Uhr wann
meine Pizza fertig ist. Als ich die Pizza dann aus dem Ofen geholt hab, waren die Kartoffeln
fertig, imba oder? Boah es überrascht mich jedes Mal aufs Neue, was für bekloppte Einfälle
man haben kann...


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab Kartoffeln gekocht, aber ich habe keine Eieruhr oder so die ich stellen könnte, also
> hab ich ne Pizza in den Ofen geschoben und als die Kartoffeln gekocht haben, hab ich
> den Ofen angemacht, eine Pizza brauch 20 Minuten, mittlerweile weiß ich ohne Uhr wann
> meine Pizza fertig ist. Als ich die Pizza dann aus dem Ofen geholt hab, waren die Kartoffeln
> ...


also gabs wohl ne pizza mit kartoffeln bei dir?


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Schöne Zusammenstellung Lu :X *würg*

Bei mir gabs Kartoffelsalat und Bockwurst.. sowas is geil!


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> also gabs wohl ne pizza mit kartoffeln bei dir?



Nein, die Kartoffeln sind für morgen! Aus der einen Hälfte mach ich Toffel-Salat, aus der Anderen Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Ich würd auch gern was futtern. Allerdings ist der Kühlschrank so leer, zumindest ist nichts drin, auf das ich Appetit habe xD


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, die Kartoffeln sind für morgen! Aus der einen Hälfte mach ich Toffel-Salat, aus der Anderen Bratkartoffeln.


lol dan gabs ja bei dir pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochengott (5. Juli 2008)

schöne fertig nudeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BS_Norgor (5. Juli 2008)

ein gekochtes ei


----------



## Shalor (5. Juli 2008)

Die Nudeln sehen ja mal eklig aus...

Esse grad Frühstücksflocken.


----------



## shibi2k (5. Juli 2008)

wurstsemmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Ich grill gleich^^

Ich glaub ich hab die nudeln auch... sind die ausm tütchen???


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Berliner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juli 2008)

Ich genieße gerade Käse-Chili-Bällchen. Saulekka^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

zwieback mit zucker oben drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LECKER! ^^


----------



## Sinizae (6. Juli 2008)

Kartoffelsalat =D


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Kartoffelsalat =D


hatte ich heute mittag^^

und am abend gabs spiegelei mit leberkäs^^


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Juli 2008)

Gulasch mit Reis...

(Und davon viel zu viel...^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Gulasch mit Reis...
> 
> (Und davon viel zu viel...^^)


hmmm da hätich auch bock drauf


----------



## Skillorius (7. Juli 2008)

kaugummi °_°


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Müller fertig Milchreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2008)

Batterie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Batterie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (7. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Batterie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich esse gerade tomatensalat und ein salamiebrot


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir gabs erst einen Nüsslisalat und dann Stroganof mit Pommes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (7. Juli 2008)

Ich stehe kurz davor in den genuss von "nichts" zu kommen 
"nichts" ist absolut wunderbar 
in kombination mit finger ist " nichts" zu empfehlen da es die magensäure anregt 
also freue ich mich schon sehr auf den gaumenschmaus " nichts"


----------



## Assari (8. Juli 2008)

hmmm+


Varta High Energy

1,5V - AAA - MICRO - LR03 - AM4 - MN2400

Baterie 

mjam


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Juli 2008)

nesquik (oder wies geschrieben wird) cornflakes


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Gehacktes Rindfleisch mit Hörnchen ^^


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2008)

Selbstgemachte Gemüsepfanne mit Curry, Erdnüssen und Tofu.


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Nudeln mit Salat


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

also heute mittag gabs so fleisch (war ekelhaft) mit reis und soße (war nur leicht besser)

scheiß kantine


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

und jetzt meinen Geburtstagskuchen <3 Schoko hmmmmmm


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

NIX Trinke grad nur Wasser^^

----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - In Another's Eyes (The Duet With Trisha Yearwood)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

Kartoffelsaft..


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Schinkennudeln wie jeden Dienstag^^


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

Baguette, ein ganzes alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (8. Juli 2008)

Derzeit nichts.. krieg um halb 10 eine Gyros-Lieferung mit Tzatziki und dem ganzen Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirey (9. Juli 2008)

Traubenzucker! :>


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2008)

Ein Salamibrot! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ein Salamibrot!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ^^

garnixnxx


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Einen Apfel

tägilch erspart den Arzt besuch^^


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

Erdbeer-Pfirsich-Melone-Orange-Kiwi-Smoothie
Da da nur Früchte drin sind, finde ich, man kanns als essen bezeichnen^^


----------



## grünhaupt (10. Juli 2008)

du bist gemein.

Cilli essen während ich arbeiten muss. Rache ist Blutwurst, ich werde ein Eis vertilgen, sobald ich nach Hause komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüni


----------



## Yadiz (10. Juli 2008)

Ehrmann Cremighurt Stracciatella

Den müsst ihr echt mal probieren, mit diesen leckeren Schokoladenstückchen :>


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Juli 2008)

Fingernaegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xD


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Kinder Pingui und ein Nesquik Snack Cacao - Kakao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2008)

Verdorbene Kartoffeln mit leckerem Steak!


----------



## Vanía (10. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Verdorbene Kartoffeln mit leckerem Steak!


wie lange war das mit den kartoffeln nommal her? ^^


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

Legger Grießbrei mit Apfelmuss drinne...mjamm mjamm^^


----------



## Sichel_1983 (10. Juli 2008)

Hitschler Erdbeerschnüre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

N schönes kühles Eis^^


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Ein Kaktus Eis *g*


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2008)

Pizza Salami + Pizza Spinaci


----------



## Shardy (11. Juli 2008)

Ein Mettbrötchen


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Kaugummi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (11. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Kaugummi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne Witz ich hab den Thread gesehen und denk mir ich schreib jetzt Kaugummi. Klicke drauf und dann seh ich dass du das gepostet hast -.-


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Kirschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab eben Reis mit Hänchenbrust und Grillsenf gefuttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (11. Juli 2008)

Solche Süßigkeiten die Aussehn wie Schlümpfe, kleben saumäßig an den Zähnen aber ich ess die seid 4 Wochen jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (11. Juli 2008)

Die Teile sind sau geil Auylio^^

BTT: Meine große Leidenschaft: Kaugummi (Zuckerfrei versteht sich)


----------



## Auylio (11. Juli 2008)

Ja und sie machen süchtig^^
Ich wollte eigntlich jeden tag 1 und sie mir aufheben also 150 Tage die Dinger haben.
Jetzt ist der 28te Tag und ich hab noch 11 .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

ein stück marmor kuchen


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

ne pizza diabolo (x-tra scharf,versteht sich)


----------



## Masterpurzel (12. Juli 2008)

Selbstgemachte Nudeln


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

N Lachsbrot (mit deftig viel merretich^^)


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

Katzenfutter


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

ich denke ich gehe jetzt mal aus meinem keller an die außenwelt 

und schaue was mama mir so schönes gemacht hat 

vermutlich nudeln oder ich muss mir wieder selbst was machen 

ja ich bin 53 und wohne noch bei meiner mutter im keller und jetz

Mutter ist die beste


----------



## Littleheroe (16. Juli 2008)

brot.


----------



## Tan (16. Juli 2008)

Grad eben Aufbackbrötchen mit Lachs... sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir grad meine tägliche Vitaminbombe fertiggemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lecker Ananas mit Pfirsichen... auch nur zu empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Ich zwing grad eine frau zuzusehen ich  ihre Finger verspeise

*dramatischer trommelwirbel*

Und damit ich keinen bann bekomme 
sag ich mal das ich en kaugummi kau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm, heute gab so Siedefleisch mit Nudeln und Tomatensauce und dazu Lauch. War richtig lecker.


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Himbeeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist ein Gläschen Alete Obstbrei an der Reihe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich LIEBE das Zeug einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2008)

Sesambrezln


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

Pommes mit majo , dazu n halbes hähnchen in tabasko soße - und das an der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

En clown
damit ich behaupten kann ich hab en clown genachmittagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

SCHOKO Kekse ! ! ! :>


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

brot mit wurschd


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

wie unkreativ ihr alle seid
postet wenigstens ein bild
ihr postgeilen geier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Juli 2008)

Milchschnidde!


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Also heute gabs erst Tomatencremesuppe, dann einen gemischten Salat an italienischer Sauce und dann schweins Cordon-Bleu mit Pommes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

So komische cornflakes die angeblich schon 2005 abgelaufen sind


----------



## antileet (17. Juli 2008)

aaalso.. zuerst gabs ne leckere saftige portion 

[attachment=3785:rocco_me...er_lamm1.jpg]

danach noch nen guten schluck 

[attachment=3786orsch_Lebertran.jpg]

und dann zum "nachspülen" 

[attachment=3784:3231_big.jpg]

mjam.. war echt gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Eis


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Eis


lol das eis brauch ich auch XD


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

Fleischkääsbrötchen


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

hatte grad n schweinsbraten mit knödel^^


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

roastbeef


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

Pizza


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

Bier


----------



## Saytan (20. Juli 2008)

Falafel


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

Eis


----------



## Garafalo (20. Juli 2008)

Pizza SPeciale


----------



## iReap (21. Juli 2008)

Brot


----------



## Bentok (21. Juli 2008)

Nen leckeres Sandwich bestehend aus:

-Graubrot
-Salamischeiben
-Käse (Gouda) scheiben
-Salat
-Gurke
-Und Remoulade 

YUMMIEEEE


mfg
Bentok


----------



## Shardy (21. Juli 2008)

Ein leckeres Marmeladenbrötchen


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

ne einfache butterbreze.... (hät ich gern n weiswurst frühstück *heul*)


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

Schokomüsli... Dabei hätte ich auch vieeeeeeeeeel lieber was anderes :-P


----------



## Lurock (21. Juli 2008)

Ein Salamibrötchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

ebli


----------



## jolk (21. Juli 2008)

ich hungere....aber gleich werde ich ein Schnitzel essen! mjam


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

hmmm pizza salami von Dr.Oetker MJAMM


----------



## Xelyna (21. Juli 2008)

Die warscheinlich längste Praline der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (28. Juli 2008)

reiswaffeln mit joghurtüberzug


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

reine luft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> reine luft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau das gleiche. :]


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juni 2009)

pizza



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu gibts bio eistee


----------



## arenasturm (20. Juni 2009)

gerade brötchen mit pflaumenmus verputzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (20. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ne einfache butterbreze.... (hät ich gern n weiswurst frühstück *heul*)



Exakt dieses weiswurst frühstück hab ich im Moment und ich liiieeeebe es


----------



## Rappi (20. Juni 2009)

Im Moment esse ich nicht, aber vor ~30 Minuten habe ich 3 Butterkekse mit Schokoglasur gegessen.


----------



## Sin (20. Juni 2009)

Ein einfaches Butterbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (20. Juni 2009)

Erdbeeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Juni 2009)

meine tastatur *grml* *kau*


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2009)

Döner vom Türken um die Ecke


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Juni 2009)

gummibärchen


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Ich esse gerade Mini-Pralinen, aber iwie satt wird man davon nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich esse gerade Mini-Pralinen, aber iwie satt wird man davon nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darum gehts bei pralinen auch nich. da steht der genuss im vordergrund =)


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> darum gehts bei pralinen auch nich. da steht der genuss im vordergrund =)


jep schon klar ^^ aber iwas muss man ja essen das mittagessen lässt noch auf sich warten :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2009)

> darum gehts bei pralinen auch nich. da steht der genuss im vordergrund =)


lüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich esse grade ein brötchen mit käse :S


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2009)

ich ess gerade nichts.
aber um 1500 ess ich rindersteak mit Salat und Bohnen und kartoffeln.
Und einen von mir selbstgebackten Schoko-Kirsch kuchen ^^( mit Kirschen aussm Garten  xD )


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Juni 2009)

Rührei mit Toast. ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lüge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du das geld hast dich mit pralinen satt zu machen, dann nur zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Juni 2009)

Pizza Spinaci


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2009)

> wenn du das geld hast dich mit pralinen satt zu machen, dann nur zu biggrin.gif


theoretisch ja, nur von zu viel schokolade bekomm ich n kotzreiz >_<

btt: grade einen saftigen apfel :>


----------



## mastergamer (20. Juni 2009)

Jetzt gleich ein Süppchen :3


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

so jetzt esse ich buletten + möhren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

Nichts, ich will ja nicht so fett, wie 95% der User hier, werden.


----------



## simion (20. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Nichts, ich will ja nicht so fett, wie 95% der User hier, werden.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (20. Juni 2009)

Ich esse, bzw. kaue auf, einem Plastikverschluss.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2009)

Hmm, gleich gibt es Gnocci und Fleisch. mjam mjam


----------



## mastergamer (20. Juni 2009)

Kaugummi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (20. Juni 2009)

Ich esse nicht!...eher selten!


----------



## Lurock (20. Juni 2009)

Mit Essen bin ich fertig, ich verdaue noch den Mist, den unsere ehrenwerten Politiker beschlossen haben.


----------



## nemø (21. Juni 2009)

Nachher auf der kiler woche gibbet krokodil


----------



## Rappi (21. Juni 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> Nachher auf der kiler woche gibbet krokodil



Auf was für einer Woche? Killer Woche, Kieler Woche oder Keiler Woche? Wenn es dort Krokodil gibt, würde ich zu Ersterem tendieren.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Juni 2009)

Vorhin wars n leckerer Joghurt mit der Ecke Joghurt xD mit wildwachsenden Heidelbeeren mjamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (21. Juni 2009)

schöne chio paprika chips^^ *MJAM*


----------



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

luft und rache XDD


----------



## Stress05 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich musst gerade Sünden Schweizer Armee Schoki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Vorhin wars n leckerer Joghurt mit der Ecke Joghurt xD mit wildwachsenden Heidelbeeren mjamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Jogurt mit der Ecke, muss man knicken kann man aber nicht :>

ich werde gleich also um 9:00 mit meinen Arbeitskollegen 2 Schüsseln Wurstsalat essen einmal klassischen und einmal die schweizer Variante


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Oh Gott, wie kann man so früh Wurstsalat essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh Gott, wie kann man so früh Wurstsalat essen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das nennt sich Brotzeit bei uns in Bayern und is normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst gibts da immer Leberkässemmel oder Weißwurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich hab grad gemerkt wenn man Leberkäs oder Weißwurscht schreibt und es dann liest dann hört sich das richtig scheiße an -.-

edit: wurstsalat auf wiki
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wurstsalat


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juni 2009)

Croissant mit Nugatfüllung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Lasagne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Salat und dann Schnitzel an Pfefferrahmsauce mit Spätzle


----------



## Hanfgurke (22. Juni 2009)

Tortellini-Thunfisch-Auflauf ... mmhhh lecker Mensa xD


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

So bei mir gabs grad Hühnerspiess mit Country Potatoes.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2009)

Ein schönes, leckeres Schnitzel.....hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

verdammt hässliche Cheeseburger -.-


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich esse gerade Salat und Brot!


was mich wunder wenn ich die seiten durch lese das fast alle nur fat sachen essen O.o gesund ernähren tut wohl keine sau mehr? 

Ich sehes kommen in 15 Jahren sind alle Menschen nur noch Dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich esse gerade Salat und Brot!
> was mich wunder wenn ich die seiten durch lese das fast alle nur fat sachen essen O.o gesund ernähren tut wohl keine sau mehr?
> Ich sehes kommen in 15 Jahren sind alle Menschen nur noch Dick
> 
> ...


Ich glaube deine Sportnote ist meine Deutschnote.
Was wichtiger ist darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Kronas (22. Juni 2009)

Zott Monte!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. Juni 2009)

staub
(little britain ftw!^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Da für mich der morgendliche Cappuccino zur Nahrungsaufnahme zählt!

Cappuccino!!


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Ne Dose Red Bull. Laut Inhaltsangaben hats da immerhin 200% der empfohlenen Tagesdosis von B12 2yg (was auch immer das ist) drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2009)

Gehacktes mit Hörnchen    mjam


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Leberkässemmel


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2009)

Leberkäs, mit ofen-Kartoffeln ( Afrikagewürz ftw ;D ) und Legga sauce ^^


----------



## wowraider (23. Juni 2009)

chilli con carne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nom nom nom


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2009)

*Tofu no goma-ae* oder auch Tofu mit hausgemachter Sesamsauce. Großartig.


----------



## patrick02 (23. Juni 2009)

Nutella-Brote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

2 mla Wurstsemmel :>


----------



## Haramann (23. Juni 2009)

asia-chips
cola
lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (23. Juni 2009)

brötchen mit mortadella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Frühmorgens natürlich Cappuccino und um 9 dann leberkässemmel


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juni 2009)

Bärätatzli =)


----------



## Zonalar (24. Juni 2009)

hab vorher gerade 3 Hot Dogs von Ikea gemampft, die Mutti nachhause brachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Schnitzelpfanne mit Spätzle und Paprikasoße


----------



## Kaldreth (24. Juni 2009)

Meinen Kugelschreiberdraufdrückknopf zum runterdrücken dern Mine!


----------



## Haggl (24. Juni 2009)

Leckere Aldi Flips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (24. Juni 2009)

cornflakes^^


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2009)

Gar nichts wegen besch******* Entzündung im Rachenraum T.T


----------



## pampam (24. Juni 2009)

Eine Scheibe Koch-Hinterschinken xD
Ich kann halt nicht am Kühlschrank vorbei, ohne ihn wenigstens auf zu machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2009)

Boah, ich hätte nicht um diese Zeit hier in den Thread schauen sollen, jetzt hab ich auch wieder Hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal gucken was der Kühlschrank noch so hergibt.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2009)

Ich kaue auf nem Bier rum.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juni 2009)

Gar nichts... hatte zum Abend Paprika-Sahne-Schnitzel, das reicht für 3 Tage


----------



## Oligig (25. Juni 2009)

endlich mal jemand der das ähnlich sieht wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte heute 3 chilli-cheese nuggets das ist mehr als genug!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Eine Scheibe Koch-Hinterschinken xD
> Ich kann halt nicht am Kühlschrank vorbei, ohne ihn wenigstens auf zu machen.


das Problem kenn ich XD

naja ich hatte grad nen cappo >.> jetzt hab ich wieder bissl energie


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

Schweinsbraten mit Knödel und Kartoffelsalat :>


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2009)

gemischter Salata - Poulet Cordonbleu mit Tomaten-Spaghetti


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juni 2009)

Toast, guten alten Toast!


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (25. Juni 2009)

Brot und Kääääseee.. ich liebe Käse!


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Brot und Kääääseee.. ich liebe Käse!



Das erinnert mich an....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: Wie kann man das Vid hier einbetten?


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Nimm die Buchstabenfolge nach dem "v=" und setze sie zwischen [ youtube ] fMI9WzuIYBA [ /youtube ] nur ohne Abstände.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2009)

cool danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (25. Juni 2009)

apfelkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

Goldfischli


----------



## Seltsam (25. Juni 2009)

Die reste der Spar-Ribs die zwischen meinen Zähnen eingezogen sind. *weiter kratzt*


----------



## Stress05 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich Esse Reise Mit Stück Riesen Steak Und Einer Saftigen Sauce 

Ich esse So früh weil ich Kein Mittag essen hatte ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2009)

Ich esse grade Spaghetti.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juni 2009)

3 Butterbrezeln


----------



## m1chel (26. Juni 2009)

Schockowaffel : )


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

Leibnitz Zookekse <3


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

wie jeden morgen nen cappo

und um 9ne gibts würschtl jetzt müsst irh mir helfen

weißwürschtl
Pfälzer
oder Debreziner ich kann mich nicht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (26. Juni 2009)

weißwürschtl mit süßem send 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. Juni 2009)

stulle mit brot, oder alternativ brot mit was drauf. dazu nen leckeren senseo. danach ne guten morgen zigarette.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> weißwürschtl mit süßem send
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaaa aber die hab ich letzte woche gehabt :>


----------



## PewPew_oO (26. Juni 2009)

Müsli Müsli Mjam Mjam Mjam


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

2 Pfälzer mit Kraut und Brezn


----------



## Oligig (26. Juni 2009)

die restlichen 2 mozzarella sticks ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Juni 2009)

1 Bulette (kalt) + 1 Wiener (warm) + 2 Brötchen + 2xSenf, der Weg zur Kantine war mir trotz lecker Fisch heute zu weit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2009)

heute warens pizza, popcorn und spiegeleier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heartfire (28. Juni 2009)

Lakritze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (29. Juni 2009)

MUFFINS! 
selbst gebacken!


----------



## XXI. (29. Juni 2009)

Meine Canadian Pancakes mit kochendem Ahornsirup sind grad fertig


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich Esse Reise Mit Stück Riesen Steak Und Einer Saftigen Sauce
> 
> Ich esse So früh weil ich Kein Mittag essen hatte ^^


Du solltest Künstler werden.

Btt:
Pizza


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

Toast mit Salami / Käse / und irgendeiner anderen Wurst die ich im Kühlschrank fand^^


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> und irgendeiner anderen Wurst die ich im Kühlschrank fand^^



Sicher das es wurst war? Hab auch mal ne ältere scheibe käse im kühlschrank entdeckt die...naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir gerade ne Kiwi Gold gegönnt.


----------



## Hanfgurke (30. Juni 2009)

Footlong Chicken Teriyaki ... whoa mmh


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

eine Schüssel salat


----------



## Rebotic (30. Juni 2009)

Nen Bier...


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

schoko-vanille-plunderteig


----------



## gorlehan (30. Juni 2009)

Ich überleg immernoch auf WAS ich überhaupt Gelüste hätte..
*seufz*


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2009)

Mandeln. Sollen ja sehr gesund sein.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

KIRSCHEN ^^


----------



## punkvirus (30. Juni 2009)

ich ess grad M&Ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Morgens halb 8 in Deutschland

ich trinke Cappuccino!!

edit: MIttag gabs Putenschnitzel (3/10) mit kroketen (-100/10) und kartoffelsalat (6/10)


----------



## Gored (1. Juli 2009)

Selber gemachtes Zwiebel-Knoblauch-Brot Gemisch. 11 Zwiebeln und 11 Zehen  Knoblauch gemixt mit Öl und einer geheimen Würzmischung aus Salz und Pfeffer, dazu reicht man frische Aufbackbrötchen von gestern . 12/10 !!!! aaber der direkte Weg in die Einsamkeit..


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Morgens halb 8 in Deutschland
> 
> ich trinke Cappuccino!!
> 
> edit: MIttag gabs Putenschnitzel (3/10) mit kroketen (-100/10) und kartoffelsalat (6/10)


Das hab ich jetzt ernsthaft 3x lesen müssen bis ich kapiert hab, dass da "Putenschnitzel" steht und nicht "Putzmittel"...hab wohl nicht genug geschlafen letzte Nacht ^^

Schinkensandwich, aber ein richtig leckeres mit frischen Tomaten, Salatblättern und vor allem ohne Gurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

Selbstgemachte Pizza ... mjam mjam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Pizza ... mjam mjam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garnelen und Lachsspieße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2009)

Wasabinüsse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Kaugummi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (1. Juli 2009)

ungesunde fettmachende fertigpizza - aber die schmeckt mir einfach zu gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ungesunde fettmachende fertigpizza - aber die schmeckt mir einfach zu gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap das is absolut richtig

und ich trinke wieder mal nen cappo <3


----------



## Benrok (2. Juli 2009)

Wassermelone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

etz hobe grod a leberkassemme ghabt


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

*wegen vorposter hart hinunterschluck*
will auch )= aber grad alleine zuhause mit gepluendertem, armen leeren dreikoepfigen spar-monsterdrachenschwein


----------



## PewPew_oO (2. Juli 2009)

St. Gallener Bratwurst! Ds beschtä wos je hets gits! xD


----------



## Hanfgurke (2. Juli 2009)

Donauwelle Kollegen. Ya ya!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Frische Krapfen > all *sabber*


----------



## butathyst (2. Juli 2009)

Maggi Fix, Spagetti Bolognese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> St. Gallener Bratwurst! Ds beschtä wos je hets gits! xD



dän häsch du no kei genfer brotwurscht ka! das isch die bescht


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> dän häsch du no kei genfer brotwurscht ka! das isch die bescht


original nürnberger rostbratwurst > ALL


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> original nürnberger rostbratwurst > ALL



Pff lieber Cervelat


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. Juli 2009)

So,ich geh jetzt lecker Berner Rösti essen <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mmmmmm lecker...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

Frühstück *hust

2* Birnen, 2* Pflaumen, 2* Schinkenbrote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Frühstück um 12uhr ungewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 brote mit mortadella,käse,cornflakes und dann ne ordentlich kalte coola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## PewPew_oO (6. Juli 2009)

Ein Weggli mit Schoggi =)


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2009)

aufgrund meines 20ten Geburtstags hab ich der Abteilung mal 2 riesen Schüsseln WUrstsalat und 2 kuchen mitgebracht.

und der wird heute vollkommen weggeputzt


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aufgrund meines 20ten Geburtstags hab ich der Abteilung mal 2 riesen Schüsseln WUrstsalat und 2 kuchen mitgebracht.
> 
> und der wird heute vollkommen weggeputzt



aha sagt nur noch du isst das alles alleine ?


----------



## Lurock (6. Juli 2009)

Pizz0rreste.

Btw: GZ@LoD


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2009)

Schweinefilet mit Kartoffelbrei, Sahnesoße und angebratenen Champignons und Zwiebeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3

Glei zum Sport, aufn Weg dann nochn Apfel oder so.


----------



## Qonix (6. Juli 2009)

Mmmmh, heute gabs schweins Piccata mit Tomatenspaghetti.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecka Haggis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (6. Juli 2009)

Oreos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aufgrund meines 20ten Geburtstags


Gratuliere LoD

Ich esse gleich eine Lasagne.


----------



## Terandolus (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hab Hunger, und nichts ist da -.-


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Terandolus schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger, und nichts ist da -.-



"Stück Melone rüber schieb" 

Ich esse gerade Stück Melone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (6. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> "Stück Melone rüber schieb"
> 
> Ich esse gerade Stück Melone
> 
> ...





Dankeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## schnupfen770 (6. Juli 2009)

ALDI - Spare Ribs.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

wie jeden morgen einen cappo ausm automaten


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

Ein Guten-Morgen-Müsli


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ein Guten-Morgen-Müsli


von saitenbacher??

die firma mit der beschissensten werbun überhaupt

saitenbachermüsli... XD


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

Hm kenne ich nicht^^

Ein ganz normales Müsli halt xD


----------



## Terandolus (7. Juli 2009)

Big Mac! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (7. Juli 2009)

Popcorn.


----------



## Hanfgurke (7. Juli 2009)

Halbes Hähnchen


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte Reis, Hühnchenfleisch mit Sprossen, Ananas und Paprika in Kokossauce + Salat  ^^

legga


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mmmmh ... Mitternachts - Snack =)


----------



## Rebotic (7. Juli 2009)

boar aero des is zwar lecker aber macht dick!ich bleib bei meinen 12 kroketten für heute ^^
hab ja den ganzen tag fleissig kippen vernichtet!da darf man sich was gönnen


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

ein cappo wie jeden morgen


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

Ein Müsli!


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

nix und das isses problem -.-


----------



## Anduris (8. Juli 2009)

hab grad müsli gegessen und eine tasse milch dazu getrunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

Chinapfanne ohne fleisch ^.^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

Käsespätzle


----------



## Gored (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Chinapfanne ohne fleisch ^.^



dito, hab mir au grad so en beutel geholt und das fleisch rausgelesen und mach mich jetzt grad drüber her, sehr lecker ....die frage is nru was ich mit dem fleisch....ich denk ich werd bissl mit basteln


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Grade erst wieder unter den Lebenden ... von daher erstmal Frühstück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Gerade Lasagne gegessen.
Die aus dem Coop ist so lecker. Komischerweise finde ich die Billigere besser als die Teure. Naja sie ist einfach lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2009)

kiwi gold


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Abendessen =P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tortiglioni mit Ricottasoße mjam mjam 

Und als Nachtisch 2x Birnen ...

ITADAKIMASU


----------



## Night falls (8. Juli 2009)

Dönerteller:
Dönerfleisch, Pommes und Salat


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Butter-Sablés


----------



## Seko! (8. Juli 2009)

Hähnchendöner mit alles, scharf und Zaziki!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

tässchen kaffee am morgän vertreibt kummär und sorgän


----------



## PewPew_oO (9. Juli 2009)

Müsli =P


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Müsli =P


Saitenbacher .....


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. Juli 2009)

Das Typisch Deutsche Schichter Frühstück,

Kaffee,Kippe,Bildzeitung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Das Typisch Deutsche Schichter Frühstück,
> 
> Kaffee,Kippe,Bildzeitung
> 
> ...


morgens zu jeder Uhrzeit in Deutschland... Bild XD


----------



## PewPew_oO (9. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Saitenbacher .....



ch.mymuesli.com  =D


----------



## Lanee (9. Juli 2009)

BIFI 

immer gut morgens   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. Juli 2009)

Cornflakes! :> und die Pizzareste von heute Nacht.


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Joa Frühstück undso ... =P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (9. Juli 2009)

mein teller sieht grad so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab nämlich mein geld zu Hause vergessen und darf nun bis 17 Uhr fasten


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

Spaghetti al Olio e Peperoncino



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2009)

Heute war ich bei McD, da es endlich wieder den Ciabatta Grande Maestro wieder gab.  *lecker*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

also heute mittag gabs

schweinsbraten mit knödel und soße :>

LECKA!!!!!!


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juli 2009)

3 Schnitzel, dazu 2 Spiegeleier und gleich noch 2 Sandwitchs aus sonem Sandwitch Toaster.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> 3 Schnitzel, dazu 2 Spiegeleier und gleich noch 2 Sandwitchs aus sonem Sandwitch Toaster.


Oo wtf wo frisst du das alles hin?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juli 2009)

Mh gute Frage, hab halt bisl mehr hunger o_o;


----------



## Minati (9. Juli 2009)

Äpfel ... nur Äpfel ... immer Äpfel.
ICH HASSE ÄPFEL!! -.-'


----------



## Kronas (9. Juli 2009)

malzbier!


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juli 2009)

Wäre auch ne zu einfach Lösung einfach keinen Apfel zu essen.

Son komischen Multi Saft, steht drauf das es Gesund ist - hoffentlich.. xD


----------



## InFlamess (9. Juli 2009)

Prinzenschnitte XD


----------



## SicVenom (9. Juli 2009)

mir ist langweilig also ess ich salzstangen xD


----------



## m00x (9. Juli 2009)

Salzstangen in Brezel-Form .... und gleich Zigeunerschnitzel mit Pommes <3


----------



## Rexo (9. Juli 2009)

_Rosport-Blue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mm lecker shcon sprudelig ^^_


----------



## Skatero (9. Juli 2009)

Chili Con Carne mit extra viel Tabasco


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

kekse. lecker


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Schweinefilet mit Cocktailsoße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Hot Wings von KFC 16er


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

Cappuccino


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

Müsli - nein, nicht Saitenbacher oder wie das heisst^^


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

m00x schrieb:


> Salzstangen in Brezel-Form ....


Nennt man sowas dann nicht einfach.....Brezeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Juli 2009)

Lachsbrötchen


----------



## Minati (10. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wäre auch ne zu einfach Lösung einfach keinen Apfel zu essen.



das würde gehen, wenn mein kühlschrank nicht voller äpfel wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cappuccino und Zigarette - das perfekte frühstück für mich (ohne äpfel) ;-)


----------



## Medmius (10. Juli 2009)

Hatte vorher einen Long-Chicken von Burger King zum frühstück.


----------



## Gored (11. Juli 2009)

selbstgemachter vegetarischer brotaufstrich auf selbstgebackenem brot.....schmeckt beides scheisse und ich merk grad wieder wie unfähig ich im bereich küche bin, ich hol mir jetzt en veggie subway sandwich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2009)

grad meine pizza mit vielen mexikanischen peperonies aufgegessen

aber immernoch hungrig,glaub ich geh nachher mal mitm kumpel zu subway


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

dosenravioli, weil sonst nur der reis von heute mittag da wäre... und ich hasse reis^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Juli 2009)

Waffeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2009)

lecker schweine filet mit kroketten erbsen und möhren und sauce hollandaise.....*sabber*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Juli 2009)

Fondu-Brot (Brot mit flüssiger Käsefüllung) und Salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. Juli 2009)

Nix -.-
Hab so üblen Hunger.. mal gucken obs was gibt.. viel is nicht mehr da -.-
Hätte bock auf Spaghetti Bolognese.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (12. Juli 2009)

ein Roggen Toast mit Käse Schnittlauch Creme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (12. Juli 2009)

Eiscreme mit Tiramisu Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab ne Zwiebel auf dem Kopp , ich bin ein DÖNER, denn DÖNER macht schöner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Juli 2009)

2 grüne! Balisto und Nutella Brötchen mit viel Cola! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Ein Zopf mit Speck und mit ganz viel Sambal Oelek.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

So, Döner verputzt...Was ess ich nun... Ein Nacho


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> So, Döner verputzt...Was ess ich nun... Ein Nacho



Für ein ausgewogene Ernährung brauchst du jetzt nur noch etwas Speck und dann passt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich esse gerade so komische Nusskekse... Ich mag die xD


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Ach komm heute darf ich sündigen hatte gestern Fastentag und jetzt hab ich Kohldampf! Ach übrigens....Kannst du mir eine abgeben? bekommst auch ein Mandelhörnchen!


----------



## Lurock (13. Juli 2009)

Ein Glas scharfen, körnigen, französischen Senf.


----------



## Gored (13. Juli 2009)

du isst dein senf einfach so ?? lecker... ich ess grad en brötchen mit ner lage frischkäse drauf auf der ordentlich maggie fondor gestreut is....


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Heute selber Pizza gemacht in unserem eigenen Steinofen im Garten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Juli 2009)

Ein leckeres schweizer "Güggeli" ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Heut gabs Gyros mit Zaziki und Reis

und jetzt erst mal n päckchen Kaugummi er gute Wrigley´s Spearmint


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich hab ne Zwiebel auf dem Kopp , ich bin ein DÖNER, denn DÖNER macht schöner!
> ...






Soladra schrieb:


> So, Döner verputzt...Was ess ich nun... Ein Nacho


25 Minuten für EINEN Döner ö.0
So lange brauch ich für 3 -.- + Chillzeit weil ich so satt bin ö.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ITT:
So Twix-Fakes.


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Nix - aber ich bekomm immer Hunger wenn ich diesen Nonsense Thread lese -.-

Wird Zeit für ne Mittagspause.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2009)

Schnipo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (20. Juli 2009)

Gerade eben den geilsten Katroffelbrei ever gegessen ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Schnipo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätte vorhin fast eine Olma Wurst gegessen^^

Das beste aus St. Gallen =P


----------



## Blutzengel (20. Juli 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Da mein letzter Thread in die Hose gegangen ist hier mal etwas neues.
> Was esst ihr gerade?xD
> Ich Chilli
> 
> ...


 2 brötchen doppeldecker mit käse und wurst und tomaten schön gesalzen ^^ mein frühstück lol mit kaba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2009)

Just in diesem Augenblick esse ich ein Sandwich Classique Americain... Brioche Dorée lässt grüssen.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Hätte vorhin fast eine Olma Wurst gegessen^^
> 
> Das beste aus St. Gallen =P


und warum nur fast?


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Blutzengel schrieb:


> 2 brötchen doppeldecker mit käse und wurst und tomaten schön gesalzen ^^ mein frühstück lol mit kaba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frühstück .. aha..
ich hab vor sage und schreibe 6h gefrühstückt xD


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> frühstück .. aha..
> ich hab vor sage und schreibe 6h gefrühstückt xD


verarschen ich hab heut um 6:20 gefrühstückt Oo

ok ich hab n tee getrunken aber das zählt als frühstück


----------



## Maga1212 (20. Juli 2009)

Gibt gleich roullet(aus russland) weis nicht genau wies geschrieben wird...

aufjedenfall is das sau lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> und warum nur fast?



Buuräbratwurscht mit Bärnerröschti =D 

Hatte schon am Samstag zu viel Olmawurst xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Weiße Muffins.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Buuräbratwurscht mit Bärnerröschti =D
> 
> Hatte schon am Samstag zu viel Olmawurst xD


OK, dann lass ich das gerade noch so durch gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gibts erst zum Mittag was.


----------



## Terandolus (21. Juli 2009)

Gebrannte Mandeln ftw!


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

9:00 Uhr -> Brotzeit -> Leberkässemmel


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

9:00 Uhr -> Brotzeit -> Leberkässemmel


----------



## Cheerza (21. Juli 2009)

Kuchän 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Vardor- (21. Juli 2009)

brot mit wasser.
echt!


----------



## Terandolus (21. Juli 2009)

Nun Peperoni, gaaanz scharfe <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (21. Juli 2009)

Müsli Müsli, mjam mjam mjam!


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Müsli Müsli, mjam mjam mjam!


Saitenbacher....


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Saitenbacher....



Omg...schonmal ne Werbung von dem Herrn Seitenbacher gesehen/gehört? Das ist Comedy pur!

b2t: Asiatische Reispfanne


----------



## Manoroth (21. Juli 2009)

Pfannkuchen mit vanille eis


----------



## Rubin (21. Juli 2009)

Wok mit Reis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Juli 2009)

"Snacky Stars"

--billige Chips von Aldi


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

ne saftige wassermelone <3


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juli 2009)

Ich esse gerade Ice-Tea von "Pfanner" .. aus frisch gebrühtem Tee, und 30 % weniger Zucker! Keine Ahnung, was die 30 % bringen, aber bei mir is eh' schon jede Hilfe zu spät.


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juli 2009)

Ein Gipfäli


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2009)

heut morgen mal ne Wurstsemmel :>


----------



## Nofel (22. Juli 2009)

Bullenklöten, ich glaube außerhalb meiner Abteilung werden die Quarkbällchen oder so genant.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Jumbo Pommes und Seelachs-Sticks.


----------



## SicVenom (22. Juli 2009)

toast mit selbstgemachter erdbeermarmelade , mal überlegen was ich zu mittag esse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

Abgestandenen Bienenstich...igitt...schmeckt gar nicht!


----------



## Ceilyn (22. Juli 2009)

Oreo Kekse


----------



## Liwanu (22. Juli 2009)

Eine Wassermelone die gleich angeschnitten wird ... da läuft mir schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juli 2009)

Ein lecker Eis!


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

Ein Putensteak, das heute Mittag übrig geblieben ist! Mit lecker Tabasco drauf und ner Scheibe Brot dazu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Spaghetti Bolognese, selbstgemacht mit viel Ketchup!


----------



## Lethior (22. Juli 2009)

Chips,Kekse,Gummibärchen und Schokoriegel.
Alles was der Gamer braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und trinken ne Cola Light um die Kalorien runterzuspülen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Buurebratwurst mit Goldbürli =D


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Vorher

Leberkässemmel

und nachher

griesnockerlsuppe :>


----------



## Ceilyn (23. Juli 2009)

ich geh gleich mal hier was holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crowsflyblack (23. Juli 2009)

Salamibrot!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (23. Juli 2009)

chips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (23. Juli 2009)

Döna mid fiiiell scharfah SOSE!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Vorher
> 
> Leberkässemmel
> 
> ...


hab doch spätzle mit rahmsoße gehabt


----------



## simoni (23. Juli 2009)

Haribo Schlümpfe aus der 150er Packung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Lasagne...war aber nich so lecker


----------



## Ceilyn (24. Juli 2009)

huehner-reistopf aus der dose, auch net lecker <.< viel zu salzig und zu viel gelump drin <.<


----------



## 2boon4you (25. Juli 2009)

kugelschreiber oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

Nudeln... Roh... zu faul zum kochen... aber wenigstens ein guter knackiger Chips-Ersatz ^^


----------



## Bankchar (25. Juli 2009)

Eine leckere Milchschnitte :>


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2009)

Charentais-Melone.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Spaghetti mit Barilla Gorgonzola Soße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (25. Juli 2009)

weihnachtsnudeln mit etwas ei und ketchup


----------



## Kronas (25. Juli 2009)

paprika


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

Apfel.   ich liiebe Äpfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elander (25. Juli 2009)

REWE - Scharfe Schoten - mit Sonnenblumenöl !


----------



## pampam (25. Juli 2009)

Elander schrieb:


> REWE - Scharfe Schoten - mit Sonnenblumenöl !



Die schmecken doch voll nicht (du musst die Knabbersnacks mit herzhaftem schickengeschmack nehmen (ich bin süchtig dannach xD)).
Ich esse grade nur Chips.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Juli 2009)

esse grade GURKENSALAT^^


----------



## Elander (25. Juli 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Die schmecken doch voll nicht (du musst die Knabbersnacks mit herhaftem schickengeschmack nehmen (ich bin süchtig dannach xD)).
> Ich esse grade nur Chips.



Ich find die lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Juli 2009)

Pizza Diavolo ;D


----------



## Haramann (28. Juli 2009)

zahnpasta xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

Schokoeis mit Schokosplittern drin :>


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2009)

Pizza


----------



## Glorix (3. August 2009)

Raffaello! \o/


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Melonen und Rohschinken


----------



## BossRulE (3. August 2009)

immo ess ich nen döner...
danach noch ne pizza...
und heut abend gehts zum italiener!

Nein, ich bin nich Übergewichtig und darüber macht man auch keine Scherze!


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Ich ess Brausepulver


----------



## Ol@f (3. August 2009)

Pizza


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2009)

Zwieback mit Nutella ( gefaktes von discounter ;D [schmeckt mir besser] ) tiefgefroren     *LECKER* ( außen hart, innen noch cremig )


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2009)

Maggi 5 Minuten Terrine


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2009)

Indischer Curry-Gemüse-Topf. Schmeckt net so pralle, war dafür aber sauteuer.


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2009)

Weißer Spargel aus dem Glas <3


----------



## Glorix (3. August 2009)

gleich pizza..muss aber noch farbe im ofen bekommen


----------



## Voldemôrd (3. August 2009)

Käsekuchen hab heut geburtstag und es gibt käsekuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2009)

Erdbeer Joghurt, Käse-Schinken Sandwich und Glas Milch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> außen hart, innen noch cremig


wenn man jetzt wollte könnte man daraus witze machen...

wenn man wollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Käsekuchen hab heut geburtstag und es gibt käsekuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann gib mir n Stück! herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## El Homer (3. August 2009)

ich esse grad M1ghtymage auf


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2009)

Hey! Das ist nicht nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (4. August 2009)

Ich esse Zehennägel.. 

Fragt lieber nicht!


----------



## Nofel (4. August 2009)

Kaffeebohnen... Kaffemaschiene ist kaputt und ich schnorr mir hier schon überall Kaffee.


----------



## El Homer (4. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hey! Das ist nicht nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hrhr ^^
Ich esse jetzt Griesbrei


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2009)

Selbstgemachte Onigiri (Reisbällchen). YUMMIE!


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2009)

Scnnitzel paniert mit Nudeln


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Batterie


----------



## LordofDemons (5. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Batterie


hehe ich erinnere mich noch schemenhaft an einen recht epischen thread dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (5. August 2009)

Hawai Pizza!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. August 2009)

frisches Brot, 3 Sorten Räucherschinken(eine davon schmeckt aber scheiße)

und nen kalten Radler!


----------



## Huntermoon (5. August 2009)

Salziges Tüten-Popcorn :>


----------



## David (6. August 2009)

Hab gerade während dem Krafttraining nen Apfel gegessen und ihn dank neu gewonner Kraft sogar in der Mitte durchreissen können.
Wer will sich mit mir anlegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (8. August 2009)

Wassereis...ich war grad in der Hamburger Innenstadt mir ne neue Jacke kaufen und musste feststellen das:
A) Christopher Street Day ist.
 Es 35°C sind.
C) Das in der S-Bahn auf dem Rückweg über 50°C waren und um mich herum Herren in lustigem Leder-Dress vor sich hin schwitzten.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2009)

Lasagne


----------



## Haggelo (10. August 2009)

Brezeln mit schmelzkäse !


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2009)

Leberkässemmel


----------



## Aero_one (10. August 2009)

Cornflakes mit Kakao und nen Brötchen mit Leberwurst ...


----------



## jeef (10. August 2009)

Toast mit Erdnussbutter


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2009)

Rahmschnitzel mit Nudeln


----------



## Whole (10. August 2009)

Brot, Hörnchensalat aus dem Coop (Denner für die Schweiz ^^) und Schokolade


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2009)

Coop ist doch nicht Denner, Denner ist Denner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2009)

kartoffel püree und frikadellen von gestern...mhh lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2009)

Käsespätzle


----------



## Whole (10. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Coop ist doch nicht Denner, Denner ist Denner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aldi oder so. Habe mich vertan <_<


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2009)

Saure Pommes


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. August 2009)

Grüner Salat mit Thunfisch und 2 Hähnchenschenkel.


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_Tomaten mit Mozzerela ^.^


edit:ja!! hab die 1000 posts geknackt ^^_


----------



## Deanne (10. August 2009)

Thai-Curry mit Tofu


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. August 2009)

im Moment nichts aber vor ner Viertelstunde Sushi am Flughafen Frankfurt ..mjamm.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (10. August 2009)

Blätterteig Käsetaschen <3


----------



## Benrok (10. August 2009)

schwarzbrot mit fleischwurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (10. August 2009)

nee Möhre ( ohne scheiss) ^^


----------



## Qonix (11. August 2009)

Braten, Katoffelstock und Bohnen mit Speck

LECKER


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2009)

Nachdem ich den geschlossenen Klothread gelesen hab und ans Zähneputzen dachte... hab ich mein Sandwich weggeschmissen.


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

Lasagne


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lasagne


jo hatte ich auch grad in der Kantine war sogar gar ncihit mal so gut


----------



## Lurock (12. August 2009)

Ein trickenes Mohnbrötchen, da der Kühlschrank nichts mehr hergibt außer Mini-Maiskolben vom letzten Sylvester.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Ein schönes, leckeres und großes Stück Gouda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (12. August 2009)

@Lurock
Silvester ist doch schon ein bisschen her! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. August 2009)

Hm nen Kaffee und nen Brötchen mit Kinderwurst! Gibts was besseres am Morgen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. August 2009)

Tortilla Chips mit selbstgemachter Avocado Sauce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schlämm*


----------



## jeef (19. August 2009)

avocado *würg*

Crépes <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. August 2009)

nix würg, pfui!

und das heißt Crêpes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2009)

_Tüten suppe xD_


----------



## Düstermond (20. August 2009)

Knoppers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

ja Lurock wenn du in den nächsten Tagen den Kühlschrank aufmachst werden dich die Mini Maiskolben ansprechen XD

ich hab grad SEmmel mit Butter und Salami vertilgt


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2009)

Grad nen Salat mit Mozarella und Thunfisch gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haben nur die Tomaten gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

heut mittag gabs nudeln Arabiata


----------



## Libbylein (20. August 2009)

EIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Lecker Curry wurst ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

lecker miracoli nudeln ^^ mjam mjam


----------



## Brebsaron (20. August 2009)

Ich esse gerade ein Hamburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (20. August 2009)

Ich hatte grad 2 Truthahnflügerl mit Reis. Einfach lecker und einfach zuzubereiten. Flügerl nehmen, mit Backhuhnsalz bestreuen, großen, flachen Metalltopf nehmen, reingeben, Wasser und 4 dünne Stücke Butter dazu, Alufolie rauf, 2 stunden braten lassen, alu weg und knusprig werden lassen und fertig, einfach himmlisch *g*


----------



## Deanne (20. August 2009)

Samosas und Veggie-Bratwürstchen. Fettig, aber lecker.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

Apfel ! ^^


----------



## Martel (24. August 2009)

Die "Reste von Gestern"


----------



## Klunker (24. August 2009)

Zott Sahne Joghurt Waldbeer Panna Cotta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kaiserschmarrn ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

nudeln mit soße :>


----------



## Hirsi325 (24. August 2009)

Eierschwammerlsuppe mit Grundbirn^^
wer kennt sich aus?^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Chickenwings  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

Prinzenrolläääää!!!


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. August 2009)

Chop Suey


----------



## 2boon4you (24. August 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Eierschwammerlsuppe mit Grundbirn^^
> wer kennt sich aus?^^


Grumpian wenn dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chips..


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. August 2009)

Die einzig wahren Cup Noodles ^^
Frisch aus England importiert   mjam  !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

Leberkässemmel


----------



## Haggelo (26. August 2009)

gnocchi (?) mit käse sahne soße


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

brötchen mit lachs^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

Schweinsbarten mit Knödel und HOpfazupfasalat


----------



## Konov (26. August 2009)

Ne Schale Müsli


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Pizza Prosciutto mit Knoblauch und extra scharf, frisch vom Lieferdienst, war super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_igit.....

mm..mjamjam lecker Croque Madame mit gut viel söße ..lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## riesentrolli (26. August 2009)

pflaumen/zwetschgen


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

Pizza mit viel Tabasco


----------



## Bexor (29. August 2009)

Gebrannte Mandeln. Yammie !


----------



## -RD- (29. August 2009)

Sandwich mit Shrimps und Ziegenkäse. *mmmhh*


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Tiefkühlpizza und noch extra käse und peperonie drauf gemacht


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2009)

grade erst 2 semmerln mit schinken kaese und gurkerln, dazu eistee^^


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Brot mit Käse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

Pene arabiata


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Tüten suppe :/_


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2009)

Kaugummi-Lutscher


----------



## Vanth1 (22. September 2009)

ein großen salat


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. September 2009)

WoW! kann man das Essen?! xD


----------



## 11Raiden (23. September 2009)

Körner-Brötchen mit Ziegengouda! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

Leberkaassemme


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Tomatensuppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

nudeln mit soße 

verdammt nochmal ises auf buffed heute langweilig mcht mal stimmung!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nudeln mit soße
> 
> verdammt nochmal ises auf buffed heute langweilig mcht mal stimmung!


* mit konfetti um sich schmeiß und happy little boozer in die boxen hau*

ich ess grad  n bissl lasagne :S


----------



## Bloodletting (23. September 2009)

Mohnbrötchen mit Erdbeer/Bananen-Marmelade. <3 Mohnbrötchen. Wenns nicht tödlich wäre, würde ich mich zum Schlafen in ein Mohnfeld legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (23. September 2009)

In mir macht sich gerade die süsse Kälte eines Eises breit... mmmmh...


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. September 2009)

Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und ganz ganz ganz viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu damit auch Geschmack bei rumkommt


----------



## dalai (23. September 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und ganz ganz ganz viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich finde diesen besser: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Habanero Chillis, noch schärfer als das Normale. Habanero-Tabasco ist etwa bei 100'000 bis 350'000 Scoville, normales Pfefferspraybei 2'000'000, Polizei-Pfefferspray sogar 5'300'000 Scoville, wenn du es also richtig scharf willst, musst du die Polizei fragen^^

Edit: Scheisse, schärfste Substanz der Welt, kann man kaufen, jedoch nicht zum Verzehr geeignet und kostet mehrere hundert Euro: http://www.hotsaucen.ch/exklusivitaeten/bl...-16-million.htm


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Kaugummi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei "essen" ist nicht ganz das richtige Wort ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen besser:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von wo hast du den? Möchte den mal probieren.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (23. September 2009)

n halben gockel dazu ne dose cola


----------



## dalai (23. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von wo hast du den? Möchte den mal probieren.


Weiss nicht mehr sicher, entweder in England oder in Deutschland gekauft, in der Schweiz finde ich in Läden jeweils nur den normalen.  Vielleicht beim offiziellen schweizer Importeur: www.haecky.ch




Momentan habe ich eine Sauce von Pain is Good, das ist auch scharf:http://www.painisgood.com/ 



Edit: Nein, bei dem auch nicht, der hat nur Rot, Grün und Chipotle, den roten auch in der 3,8 Kilo Ausgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

Wurstsemmel und Leberkässemmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2009)

Ich kaue auf meiner eigenen Spucke, angereichert durch ein leichtes Bouquet an Kaffee und Lakritzstangen. Exzellente Mischung.


----------



## skeggmikill (24. September 2009)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> WoW! kann man das Essen?! xD



Es soll schon Leute gegeben haben, die diese Diät probiert haben. Sehr ungesund!


----------



## ToxicAvenger (24. September 2009)

Brot mit Käse UND Salami, statt Magarine habe ich etwas Curryketchup drauf geschmiert.

TolL!


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kaue auf meiner eigenen Spucke, angereichert durch ein leichtes Bouquet an Kaffee und Lakritzstangen. Exzellente Mischung.


Warum nur musste ich mir das lesen antun?  ...IHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Tomatensuppe


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

pfui noxiel sowas macht man doch nicht da muss mal wieder tante edith ran wie
btt. zwischen 2 akten und dem buffed forum ein snickers... wenns mal wieder länger dauert...
ach ja FOR THE HORDE


----------



## Skatero (24. September 2009)

Lasagne


----------



## Heynrich (24. September 2009)

grad mit mittagspause fertig geworden. big mac u. pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kühlschrank war heute morgen leer *g*


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. September 2009)

Sag mal Lordchen - bei dem, was du dir so reinfutterst, müsstest du eine viertel Tonne wiegen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich les immer nur belegte Semmel, Lasagne, Pommes, Süsskram ... hehe .... alter Schwede, das ist ungesund


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

hatte heute 2 Debreziner (schreibt man die so?) und 2 Brezn

btw ich bin 1,87 groß und wiege so knapp 70 kilo also eher untergrenze des BMI


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. September 2009)

Hm bei 187 cm gerade mal 70 Kg? Das ist allerdings wenig. Ich bin gerade mal 175 cm und habe schon 75 KG ... klein und kompakt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

Was sind Debreziner ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Tomatensuppe


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

würstchen aber so bissl schärfer


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Warum nur musste ich mir das lesen antun?  ...IHHHH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Winipek schrieb:


> Was sind Debreziner ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter, bei dir wird Abwechslung aber groß geschrieben oder ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Alter, bei dir wird Abwechslung aber groß geschrieben oder ?


hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich esse grade zwieback :\


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2009)

McD


----------



## Minati (25. September 2009)

Kaugummi, aber 2 Panna Cotta warten noch zu Hause auf mich *hrhrrhrh*


----------



## Gerger (26. September 2009)

Manakekse


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. September 2009)

Chio Tortilla Chips 
Hot Chili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakosh (28. September 2009)

Gerger schrieb:


> Manakekse




epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich esse Kaugummi's und gleich Lasagne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

gestern abend 
eis 
flipps
gummibärchen

heute morgen
Wurstsemmel

und grade eben
Nudeln mit soße :>


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Pfannkuchen mit Banana stucken im Teig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ignatz87 (28. September 2009)

Keksäää!!!

und neben mir liegt nen dicker Döner :-)


----------



## Winipek (28. September 2009)

Tomatensuppe

...und ja -ich liebe Tomatensuppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herrlich unkompliziert (Tüte auf ,ab in die Tasse , Wasser drauf, umrühren -fertig) und hat wenig Kalorien!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

abwechslung und so...


----------



## Tymion (28. September 2009)

....dauernd Tomatensuppe wär mir auf dauer auch bissl fad^^

btt: Duplo + Hanuta; Frühstück + Mittagessen liegen zu Hause, weil ich verschlafen habe, müssen halt die Süßigkeiten herhalten^^


----------



## 11Raiden (28. September 2009)

Brot mit Käse


----------



## Minati (29. September 2009)

kaugummi .. schon den ganzen tag lang
man, freu ich mich heute abend auf meine pizza :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

heute mittag warens nudeln mit soße

und grad n brot mit butter und käse :>


----------



## Skatero (29. September 2009)

gleich Sushi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (29. September 2009)

ähmm blöde frage aber : zählt kaugummi als essen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. September 2009)

Sunrice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> gleich Sushi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Neid*

Ich überlege gerade stark herum, ob ich heute überhaupt noch was esse. Hätte Lust auf Tomatensuppe mit Gespenster-Nudeln.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

Grad Salzstangen und guck dbei n paar Videos über Atemübungen fürs Growlen XD


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2009)

Diese komischen Ufo Dinger da aus dem Esspapier Material mit Brausepulver drinne, kA wie die heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

UFos vll?


----------



## Arosk (29. September 2009)

Knicks xD


----------



## Arky (30. September 2009)

hab mir grad noch pommes gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2009)

natürlich ernähre ich mich nur von Manna.



















































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   War'n Witz! Mwuahahahahahaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Manna schmeckt scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber nen dicken fetten Gyrosteller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. September 2009)

Hmm...Frühstück Müsli und ein Brot mit Ei
Mittagessen Toast
Abendbrot Gnocchi mit Tomaten-Tomaten-Basilikum-Creme-Soße (Statt Tomaten-Pesto-Soße, weil ich das Pesto vergessen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## dalai (30. September 2009)

Das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,jedoch nie beides gleichzeitig, da es nicht so zueinander passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (30. September 2009)

zum frühstück: toast und weiße-schokolade-milch
mittag: kaugummi
abends: öhm ... spiegeleier auf toast mit ketchup und eis. dieses spiegeleiergedöns auf toast mit ketchup muss ich mal probieren, scheint meinem typen heute morgen ordentlich geschmeckt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (2. Oktober 2009)

Schinkennudeln & Apfelsaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (2. Oktober 2009)

Gummibärchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Oktober 2009)

Müslijoghurt


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Oktober 2009)

Doppeltoast mit Käse&Salami , das ganze 2x


----------



## d3faultPlayer (4. Oktober 2009)

bei mir gibts grad "raggefeng"


xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich halts wie Häuptling "Gut gekotzt ist halb gefrühstückt" aus Werner ^^

war gestern doch zuviel  xDDD
und es gab Potnoodles "Bombay Bad Boy"  ( das war die andere hälfte )


----------



## Ol@f (4. Oktober 2009)

Pizza Cipolla mit viel Knoblauch.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)

am FR. pizza salami
am Samstag gabs ein mehrgänge menue weil wir besuch vom arbeitskollegen und dessen frau hatten 
heute gabs schnitzel


----------



## sfgamer (4. Oktober 2009)

Schweizer Wurstsalat


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

So ne komische Quarktasche ^^


----------



## SicVenom (4. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm käse


----------



## Gast20180212 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich knabber an meiner weichen kuschel Jacke,
und überlege mir eine Suppe zu machen, weil mir sau kalt ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Salamisemmel :>


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2009)

_Ne scheibe Brot mir La Brique Président drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

hä franzose aufm brötchen?


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2009)

Kaugummi


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leer, nichts, gar, gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuunger! Noch 1 Stunde warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malldaniss (12. Oktober 2009)

currywurst - pommes


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hä franzose aufm brötchen?



_Das is n Käse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

die schachtel von dem käse ist so groß wie das bettgestell des franz. Präsidenten :> Sackkotzie^^


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Abendbrotzeit. ;D
Das heißt im Grund Brot mit Aufschnitt. ;]


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

schoko & vanille pudding von gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Pizza Funghi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (12. Oktober 2009)

Nichts ;(


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

mittag gabs spätzle mit soß und jetz 2 semmeln mit aufschnitt


----------



## Kerberos44 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nachos und Bier. is ne interessante Mischung, solltet ihr mal ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

gleich gibts leberkäs YAAAAAYYYY

9:00 Brotzeit dies chönste Zeit des Tages nach Feierabend und Mittag :>


----------



## Giuzz (23. Oktober 2009)

Vollkornbrötchen^^


----------



## Artherk (23. Oktober 2009)

sag ma lod du musst ja ne riesenwampe haben so viel wie du futterstXD

bisher hab ich noch nix gegessen freu mich aber schon auf meine wurstsemmel in der paus mjam


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

Im Moment esse ich ein Käsesandwich.

Ich würde aber viel lieber den Windows 7 Burger von Burgerking essen. Leider gibt es den nur in Japan.

Herzinfarkt im Brötchen


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> sag ma lod du musst ja ne riesenwampe haben so viel wie du futterstXD
> 
> bisher hab ich noch nix gegessen freu mich aber schon auf meine wurstsemmel in der paus mjam




ich bin 1,87 groß und wieg nur. ca 70 kilo das is sauwenig 

ich nehm einfach ned zu -.-


----------



## jeef (23. Oktober 2009)

Toast ausm Sandwichtoaster weiß aber nicht genau was drauf ist,da ichs mir nicht selber gemacht habt^^


----------



## Tymion (23. Oktober 2009)

sandwich mit nutelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gesundes Essen wird bei mir groß geschrieben....alles andere nicht


----------



## Fr34z0r (23. Oktober 2009)

Schwarzbrot mit Salami (Die mit dem Pfeffer am Rand)

Das geht Morgens immer so schnell zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonst gleich gibts Currywurst + Pommes von Nebenan <3


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

boa wir hatten geestern ind er kantine currywurst mit pommes

bahh das war so ekelhaft die pommes wie pappe und die wurst naja wurst wäre irgendwie übertireben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (23. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> boa wir hatten geestern ind er kantine currywurst mit pommes
> 
> bahh das war so ekelhaft die pommes wie pappe und die wurst naja wurst wäre irgendwie übertireben
> 
> ...



Ich Arbeite ca 50 m vom Hamburger Hbf entfernt, da ist es ein Katzensprung zum Flammen-Grill (glaube so hieß der)


Göttliche Currywurst *.*

*weiterempfehl*

Wandelhalle Ftw!


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

nur 10km von mir entfernt (also von zu hause :>) gibts n billiardclub die machen eine currywurst holy shit die schmeckt so hammer!


----------



## Fr34z0r (23. Oktober 2009)

Dann fahr doch täglich mitm Fahrrad hin ..

Ich mein, wirst Sportlicher, kannst die Wurst genießen und Kalorien des Genusses werden sofort abgebaut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrúslas (23. Oktober 2009)

n toastbrot mit schinken zum frühstück. ferien sind toll.


----------



## Fr34z0r (23. Oktober 2009)

Andrúslas schrieb:


> n toastbrot mit schinken zum frühstück. ferien sind toll.



Arbeit ist besser...man verdient Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bezahlten Urlaub bekommt man uch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (23. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Arbeit ist besser...man verdient Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aber nur 24-30 Tage, in Ausnahmefällen vielleicht ein paar Tage mehr.

Ferien sind da mit etwa 12 Wochen und dem ein oder anderen Brückentag schon nicht zu unterschätzen.

Klar ist Arbeit besser. Wie sonst sollte denn dann der Account bezahlt werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (23. Oktober 2009)

Zurück zum Thema:

Pausenbrot - Körnerbrot mit Käse bzw. Salami und eine Banane und eine Kiwi.


----------



## Fr34z0r (23. Oktober 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Sonst gleich gibts Currywurst + Pommes von Nebenan <3



*von Liste abhak*

*Verpackung rausbring*

*verdau*

*in ein paar Minuten weiterarbeit*

*solange Buffed unsicher mach*




Gerbod schrieb:


> Klar ist Arbeit besser. Wie sonst sollte denn dann der Account bezahlt werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Papi und Mami inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Schinkensahnenudeln  anstatt ner pizza aber vll die pizza danach acuh noch mal sehn


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (23. Oktober 2009)

Pizza Hawai vom Italiener um die Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich kau aufm Kugelschreiber rum xD


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Ich kau aufm Kugelschreiber rum xD




xD Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß mittlerweile auch warum das das Lieblingsteil meiner Mutter ist, das ist das Erste Ding seit Jahren beidem mir das Hinterklemmdings nicht abbricht xD


----------



## Mikroflame (24. Oktober 2009)

Futter gerade gebratene Körner ^^


----------



## BBQBoB (24. Oktober 2009)

Klopse mit Bratkartoffeln :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2009)

Gerbod schrieb:


> Klar ist Arbeit besser. Wie sonst sollte denn dann der Account bezahlt werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für was gibt es Hartz IV? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esse eine Apfel


----------



## -Vardor- (24. Oktober 2009)

Nach dem mittagessen (Lasagne)
gibt jetzt ein Speed (so nen gefälschtes billig Twix-Schokriegel-teil was aber ganuso schmeckt.)


----------



## Perkone (24. Oktober 2009)

In meinem Ofen schmurgeln grad 2 Truthahnflügerl... Reis dazu und in 1 1/2 stunden fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doof, dass mein Ofen per holz angefeuert wird, das dauert länger, wird aber vieeel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (24. Oktober 2009)

gekochte Kartoffeln mit Remoulade


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir grade ne Tütte Gummibärchen aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2009)

Brot.

Scheisse,ist dieser Thread sinnlos.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich futter gerade Prinzenrolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Oktober 2009)

Emmentaler mit Brot.


----------



## Deanne (25. Oktober 2009)

Dunkle Schokolade mit 75% Kakao. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (25. Oktober 2009)

Zwar nix zum essen aber: Flasche Lenz Moser "Blauer Zweigelt" Wein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Kaugummi.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

isch trink ö capo so früh am morgäään um wach zu wäääärden.

hoffentlich hilfts was


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. Oktober 2009)

Classic Romy
ist so ne Schokolade mit Kokosraspeln drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (26. Oktober 2009)

Mentholbonbons


----------



## simoni (26. Oktober 2009)

TS Royal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

Leicht & Cross Knusperbrot


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Oktober 2009)

Vla ( holländischer Trinkpudding  ;D ) mit maltesers als crunch drin


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger wegen euch...
Ich mach mir mal einen Toast. Sandwichmaker FTW!


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

hab grad gyros mit reis und tzatziki gegessen :>


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> hab grad gyros mit reis und tzatziki gegessen :>



auch lecker....


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. Oktober 2009)

Nudeln und Gulasch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dunkle Schokolade mit 75% Kakao.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



75% Kakao, bäääh.. wie ich so ne verkakaote Schoki hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten nehm ich gerade etwas Luft zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (29. Oktober 2009)

Keksöööööö mit viel schoki


----------



## Ghorgoroth (30. Oktober 2009)

pfefferminzschokolade


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

Pfälzer mit süßem Senf und Brezn wahlweise auch kraut


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Ne Weisse Toblerone wie ich die liebe ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

an der sch... toblerone verletz ich michimmer :< weil das zeug auch so spitz is


----------



## Ghorgoroth (30. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> an der sch... toblerone verletz ich michimmer :< weil das zeug auch so spitz is



das einzige was mich stört sind diese honigklumpen, das sind so richtige blombenzieher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Lass mich raten hast auf die spitze seite gebissen ??_


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> das einzige was mich stört sind diese honigklumpen, das sind so richtige blombenzieher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kennst du diese Gummibärenschlümpfezeug das ist heftig

rexo: die spizte seite hat sich mir in den oberen bereich meines Mundes also da wos richtung hirn geht genau da hat sich das scheißzeug reingbort kurz vorm zäpfchen *cry*


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. Oktober 2009)

nen ChupaChups Lolly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

Letzte Woche hatten 2 Arbeitskollegen von mir Geburtstag und deshalb gibts heute zur Brotzeit ne kalte Platte, etwas tiroler Speck und Essiggurken mit frischem (oh mein gott es ist noch warm und so dermaßend lecker) Brot. Dazu wird Wein (Werbegeschenk) aus Pappbechern getrunken


----------



## Soladra (21. Dezember 2009)

HUNGÄÄÄÄR!


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2009)

HUNGÄÄÄÄR! kann man nicht essen. -_-

Toast mit Bierschinken und Pilzlyoner, dazu Kaffee bei dem der Löffel senkrecht stehen bleibt, ganz so wie ich ihn liebe.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

und  zum oweschwoim a hefern kreitertää


----------



## Lily (21. Dezember 2009)

nen kaugummi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

die kollegin von nebenan hat auch geburtstag die hat kuchen dabei und zwar apfelkuchen mit sahen und eierlikör und dann noch einen Schokokirschsahnekuchenn ich hab mir 2teren genommen


----------



## layout123 (21. Dezember 2009)

Currywurst - Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Diese Runden kleinen Schokoladenstückchen mit Orange gefüllt. Weiß grad nicht, wie die heißen :/


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

vorher 

noch 

Schinkennudeln und jetzt Plätzchen

gott ich müsste eigendlich total fett sein O_O


----------



## Dominau (21. Dezember 2009)

Eier mir Speck und Knoblauchbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (21. Dezember 2009)

Kinderwurschtl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Dezember 2009)

Pläääääääääätzchen


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Dezember 2009)

Fingernägel.


----------



## Blacktempel (21. Dezember 2009)

Broccoli mit Broccoli (ganz wichtig!) sowie einer leckeren Soße und Kartoffeln.


----------



## jeef (22. Dezember 2009)

Sandwitchtoast <3 ^^


----------



## Fauzi (22. Dezember 2009)

ne zigarette :< xD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Dezember 2009)

Zwieback und Tee -.- weil ich krank bin


----------



## Perkone (22. Dezember 2009)

Grad n Kräuter- und ein Knoblachbaguette gefuttert, dazu ne Dose RedBull Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Rüeblisalot und Brodwurscht. dezue no feini Chibs

Wönnd ers no uf Düütsch?


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2009)

Traditionelle Weihnachtsarbeitswochen-Pizza: was für ne Pizza ist egal, Hauptsache bestellt und in der Arbeitswoche vor Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Routa (22. Dezember 2009)

SchniPoSa <3


----------



## Lekraan (22. Dezember 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> ne zigarette :< xD



Iiiiihh ... die kann man doch nicht essen ;D
Rauchen .. ok^^ Aber essen? bäh
/ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öööööhm, Fruchtguzis^^


----------



## Minati (22. Dezember 2009)

zur Zeit nen Kaugummi und heute Abend meine leckere (mjam) Zuppa Stacciatella :-)


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. Dezember 2009)

Fingernägel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann's einfach nicht lassen.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2009)

Krautschupfnudeln.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Dezember 2009)

Brot mit Saint Albray^^


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Dezember 2009)

Den Inhalt mienes Adventskalenders von heute (Stück Schokolade)


----------



## Vanth1 (22. Dezember 2009)

ne selbstbelegte pizza ,hab extra viel peperoni drauf gemacht


----------



## Dominau (22. Dezember 2009)

Fleichkääässbrötche mit tee


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Dezember 2009)

n Kaminwurzen ^^


----------



## Asayur (22. Dezember 2009)

Selbstgemachte Hamburger mit kurz angebratenem Semmelchen/Weissbrot, hm...ja... war lecker^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Januar 2010)

Mango!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Hanutaaaaaaaaaa! Und n 05er Pils! 

Was muss das muss!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

LASANGE


----------



## Deanne (7. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDAMAME!! <3


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Fleischsalatbrot


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2010)

Nutellabrot mit Kaabaaaaaaaaa

habs gern klassisch zum Frühstück  ;D


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Gibst du mir von deinem Kaba ab?


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2010)

Über SATA oder USB?


----------



## Breakyou (8. Januar 2010)

Ich ess grad zum Frühstuck eine Scheibe Brot mit Honig und Butter und dazu ein Glas Orangensaft


----------



## Martel (8. Januar 2010)

Weizenmischbrot. mit Magarine

12:15 Uhr


Tja, hilft nichts wer schön sein will muss leiden...


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Über SATA oder USB?


USB Plxx


----------



## XXI. (8. Januar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Weizenmischbrot. mit Magarine
> 
> 12:15 Uhr
> 
> ...



Ich hab weder nen Bauch noch übermaßig Muskeln und zum Frühstück es ich Landbrot mit Leberwurst.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

Pizza Salami


----------



## Zangor (9. Januar 2010)

Muss nur noch die Nudeln in den Topf werfen, dann gibts Spaghetti Bolognese. Aber nicht son Ekelzeug aus dem Glas sondern mit richtigen Tomaten und Kräutern.


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. Januar 2010)

Obstsalat =) und heute Abend gibts Grünkohl jamjam


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Currywurs mit pommes ;D


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. Januar 2010)

BIO 

Vollreiswaffeln lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2010)

n toasty


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> n toasty



Krieg ich auch so ein... Schnitzel?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2010)

Don't call it Schnitzl!!!


----------



## Sultio (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Frühstück: gebratene Eier, Frischkäse, Zwiebeln und Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Eben Pfannkuchen mit Zucker und Nutella gegessen. Mehr als zwei bekomm ich nie runter, sättig so^^


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Kuchen von Mami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Ne Schussel voll mit Churros und geschmolzener Schokolade <3

fur die die nich wissen was Churros sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2010)

Nusskuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> A riesigs wiener schnitzl mit pommes und viel ketchup und mayo.. lecker!



ich hasse dich-.-


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nusskuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

mmm..gibst mier n Stuck ab ??

**Lieb guck**_


----------



## Soladra (12. Januar 2010)

scharfe Fleischbällchen 8)


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Januar 2010)

Selbstgebackender Zimt-Apfelkuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Milka Tender


----------



## jeef (12. Januar 2010)

Chilli Tortillas <3


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Januar 2010)

Kaugummi.


----------



## XXI. (12. Januar 2010)

Steak, das ich gestern in Starkbier und etwas Olivenöl mit Paprikapulver einegelgt hab.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

Meine Katze.












Nein ich esse gerade Teller mit Fleisch und Brot Käse Etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sampler1 (13. Januar 2010)

SALAMI!!!^^ Ich bin so heiß drauf <3


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

vorher n Tender danach ne leberkässemmel udn jetzt dann n Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat :3


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vorher n Tender danach ne leberkässemmel udn jetzt dann n Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat :3



Was ??? Wie lang bist Du denn schon wach? Zwei Tage?

btt:
Tomatensuppe


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2010)

Kuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (13. Januar 2010)

Kalte Nudeln ohne Soße von gestern... passend dazu einen schwarzen Kaffee


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Was ??? Wie lang bist Du denn schon wach? Zwei Tage?
> 
> btt:
> Tomatensuppe


bin jetzt genau 6 stunden und 30 minuten wach 

das schnitzel war aber besch....eiden und kriegt nur 3/10

jetzt gibts die 6te tasse tee und später noch schoki :3

Isst du eigendlich auch noch was anderes als Tomatensuppe? :O


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

> Isst du eigendlich auch noch was anderes als Tomatensuppe? :O



Joa - aber nicht in der Zeit, in der hier poste-da sitz ich nämlich im Büro und da gibts zwar noch andere Sachen,aber ich liebe meine Tomatensuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

8:45 Wurstsemmel
9:00 Käsesemmel
12:45 Schweinebraten mit Knödel und Kraut

dazwischen immer wieder Tee und Zartbitterschoki :3


----------



## Shaila (27. Januar 2010)

CHIPS! YAMMI! GIVE MORE!


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2010)

Nen dummen Salat... dabei hab ich plötzlich einen Mordsappetit auf "Schweinebraten mit Knödel und Kraut". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2010)

Geröstete Maronen, lecker!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (27. Januar 2010)

Weingummis mit Schokogeschmack. Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Scharamo (27. Januar 2010)

Zucker Waffeln...feinste belgische Spezialität!


----------



## Dominau (27. Januar 2010)

Grießbrei mit zimtle und zuckaa
danach noch Eischnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

Mandarinen


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2010)

brownies selbstgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marui (31. Januar 2010)

Toastbrot mit zwei Salamischeiben, einer Käsescheibe, zwei Gurkenscheiben, zwei Zwiebelscheiben, einer Tomatenscheibe, ein Blatt Petersilie und ne dicke Portion Remooo drauf! Guten morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Ich es gerade n vollgerotztes Taschentuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nee wirklich hab gerade meine Nase geputzt und dann hab ich es nicht mehr beachtet und jetzt hab ich gerade gemerkt wie ich darauf rum gekaut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ykon (31. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich es gerade n vollgerotztes Taschentuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wtf?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btt: Kaninchen mit Klösen und Rotkohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (31. Januar 2010)

Hab grad ne Bananne gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem ich was gesunden gemampft hab kommt jetzt was geiles.

pizza inc.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> *wtf?! *



Genau das hab ich auch gedacht als ich es gemerkt hab.


----------



## nemø (31. Januar 2010)

freeway lemon 0%
also billig sprite zero xD


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2010)

Chicken Wings!


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

Das gibts gleich bei mir...  euch auch nen guten Hunge...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2010)

Bier
(Da es zum Teil gefroren ist, muss ich es ein wenig essen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Januar 2010)

Chilinudeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Ritter Sport voll-nuss :/


----------



## Nawato (1. Februar 2010)

Schleim... ich glaube ich bin wieder Erkältet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2010)

Etwas trockenes Müsli und ne Kiwi ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

dito außerdem es ich noch schweinswürstl mit kraut :3


----------



## Seph018 (1. Februar 2010)

spagetti carbonara :3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein lieblings ramen :3


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Gouda, Jung, am Stiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

Ich ess gerade Mousse au Chocolat... eigentlich ganz lecker, aber wenn man solche Bilder hier sieht, kann man das auch anders definieren ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

erst leberkässemmel dann kässemmel dann schweinebraten mit knödel und kraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


McDonalds Cheesburger eben geholt !


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (2. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mh lecker


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cookies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (3. Februar 2010)

Gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Macaroni mit Schinkenrahmsauce und dazu Salat, war echt lecker heute *om nom nom*


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2010)

Nachos mit salsa dipp^^ (extra scharf versteht sich^^)


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub ich muss heut auch nochmal kurz beim supermarkt vorbei *sabber*


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

[font="'Arial Black"]
[/font]
[font="'Arial Black"]
[/font]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="'Arial Black"]
[/font]
[font="'Arial Black"]Mhh lecker Garnelen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Arial Black"]
[/font]


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

hier sind scheinbar lauter Gourmet unterwegs *lach*


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss heut auch nochmal kurz beim supermarkt vorbei *sabber*



*sabber* ich lieb die dinger >.>

Igitt Garnelen, ich find die so eklig :s


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

für nen punsch ballen würd ich jetzt morden


----------



## nemø (3. Februar 2010)

Teegetränk-krümel, lecker


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was vom Chinessen! nen guten.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wie lecker Reis und Hähnchen ^-^


----------



## Vartez (3. Februar 2010)

This 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derlange1904 (3. Februar 2010)

Da beweg ich mich mal über den Tellerrand, also aus dem WoW Bereich hinaus und finde diesen Thread...
Gerade mal meine beiden Schnitten mit Käse und Wurst gegessen und wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, kriege ich direkt wieder richtig hunger!

Das ist nicht fair =(


so far =D


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

derlange1904 schrieb:


> Da beweg ich mich mal über den Tellerrand, also aus dem WoW Bereich hinaus und finde diesen Thread...


*feierliche stimme* 
Erhebe dich aus den schatten Junger freund!
Von nun an soltest du nicht laenger in den strohdummen Themen des WoW unterforums aufhalten, sondern bei den Erhabenen Themen des Gott und die Welt Forums dich verweilen!


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Teegetränk-krümel, lecker



Ich bin nicht der einzige Bekloppte <3

Hab grad mein Rührei von heut mittag beendet und werde mir wohl gleich Ravioli machen.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Mhh Lecker...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sushi lecker


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

das sieht Lecker aus ne !!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man war das gut
ich hab mich noch nie so zufrieden gefühlt :]


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Und da zu guten grünen Tee 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der End enspannt


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> Mhh Lecker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du mit deinen Asiatischen Speisen >.< -.-+

machst mich TOTAL NEIDISCH!11


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

Ich esse meine Pommes bevor sie kalt werden euch nen guten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

guten abeti[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]t Ragebar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das gefühl kenn ich aber ich hasse dich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Februar 2010)

ja so ein anständiges schnitzel mit pommes kann kriege auslösen : /


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

Lachsschinkensemmel und Leberkässemmel 

und ne Käsesemmel ist noch in Reserve aber die kommt dann erst nach dem Mittagessen 

edit: mittag hatte ich spätzle mit soße und jetzt die käsesemmel :3


----------



## Fearne (4. Februar 2010)

mmh... Lebkuchen und Printen, die immer noch von Weihnachten hier herum liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. Februar 2010)

Ich esse grade lecker Kartoffelsalat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker schmeker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

Kein BIld, aber bei mir gabs grad Gemüseauflauf mit Hühnchenfleisch! *hmmm*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2010)

Lammrückensteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce an frischem Salat und Folienkartoffel mit Sauerrahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (4. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor einer Stunde gab es eine Thai Pfanne bei mir war echt lecker euch nen guten


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir grad ne Stulle mit Saint Albray gegessen :>


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker Pfankuchen mit Erdbeeren gibts bei mir ...


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. Februar 2010)

ich hab immer noch Hunger


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Februar 2010)

Yo erste Regel im Buffed Forum
Leute die triple posten werden dick gepunished


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meins! *gg*


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Supi, jetzt hab ich hunger auf Chips, da hol ich mir doch gleich ein Stück Schokolade *om nom nom*



&#8364;dit heute Mittag:

Frankfurter mit Pommes und, für einen Kaffee Wetteinsatz, einen Cola Lutscher mit Salz und Pfeffer <- schmeckt nicht mal sooo schlecht *g*


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (5. Februar 2010)

Spaghetti bolognese gabs bei mir heute abend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Salzkartoffeln mit Käse und Butter Mmmhhh Lecker^^


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Kartoffelsuppe mit Pfifferlingen auch sehr lecker!


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. Februar 2010)

bei mir zum mittag essen gabs lecker Bratkartoffeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Bam(b)i Goreng *g* Yummy


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. Februar 2010)

Heute Abend lecker Pizza 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (6. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paella vom Spanier, endlich wieder was gutes^^


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Grade im Kühlschrank eine "Semiwarme" Pizza gefunden Lecker   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (7. Februar 2010)

hanuta


----------



## Kizna (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendwie ist mir der Chinese gestern nicht ganz so gut bekommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

Bei mir zum Frühstück Lecker Rührei und mit speck..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Guten alten Berliner ^^ für was anderes war keine zeit


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Februar 2010)

entengrütze-.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Würzige Pommes mit Currywurst, zum mittag euch auch ein guten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Als Nachtisch ein paar Prinzenrolle Kekse


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

heute mittag gabs lecker Kartoffelpfanne 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awadalla (7. Februar 2010)

Heute gabs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von der Pute mit Basmati Reis und Erdäpfelsalat


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Februar 2010)

Muschi saft ääää ich meine muschel Saft.. nein ich meine Muschel ;=)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Abend gab es heute Sushi^^


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

ich war beim chinesen lecker Frühlingsrollen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Februar 2010)

heute gabs hühnchen bei uns :>


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (8. Februar 2010)

zum frühstück gabs kellogs....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meine lieblinge


----------



## Haramann (8. Februar 2010)

Frühstück:Lecker müslii von kellogs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittag:soo asiatische fleischsoße mit curry und bananen und dazu reis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abend: pizza x3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Grade eben beim Chinesen gewesen und ein paar Sushiröllchen verdrückt *g*


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (8. Februar 2010)

Heute mittag gabs ikea essen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Pferdeäpfel mit erbrochenem?


----------



## Ragebar (8. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*[font="'Trebuchet MS"]Spaghetti Bolognese, gibt es gerade bei mir ein guten Hunger.[/font]**[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]*[font="'Comic Sans MS"][/font]


----------



## Awadalla (8. Februar 2010)

Hab eben 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gegessen.


----------



## Dominau (8. Februar 2010)

Muahaha! Tiramisu!! BÄM!


----------



## tschilpi (8. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Pferdeäpfel mit erbrochenem?


Unwissender! Das sind die typischen Ikea-Fleischbällchen mit Pommes Frites.
Ohja, lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Eben zur Brotzeit Pfefferonileberkäse mit Semmerln und Butter gegessen


----------



## Ragebar (8. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Toast Hawaii gab es eben bei mir


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

sieht aus wie die brust einer frau bei der das implantat geplatzt ist oO


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (8. Februar 2010)

da  gebe ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (8. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das so gut ist vor dem Schlafengehen? Naja ich werde es sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereo (9. Februar 2010)

belegte Brötchen (Mett, Gouda usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (9. Februar 2010)

zu mittag gabs Nudel Auflauf mit Hackfleisch..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstgemachte Curry-Kokos-Suppe mit Zitronengras und Tofu. YUMMIE!!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kimchi ramen :3


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

Milka Tender 

M&Ms mit Erdnüssen drin

danach

Ritter Sport Knusperkeks


----------



## Luilu (9. Februar 2010)

Schnitzel mit Pommes, leider kein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (9. Februar 2010)

Ein paar Äpfel und gleich mache ich mir Nudeln mit so Knoblauch Öl Sauce :>


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Palatschinken (ich glaub das heisst Pfannkuchen bei euch *g*) und ne grosse Tasse Kaffee dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2010)

Rote Bohnen kalt aus der Dose ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Rote Bohnen kalt aus der Dose ^^


willste nen selbstversuch im vergasen machen?


----------



## Gimli2010  (11. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt es eben bei mir ^^ aber geh glei pennen war keine gute idee^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

grade eben ein leckeres spiegelei mit zwiebeln auf toast <3


----------



## xashija (12. Februar 2010)

Schinken-Käse-Croissant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mh... jetz isses weg...


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2010)

250g puren Quark -> need Eiweiss für gleich *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2010)

Ein richtig scharfes Chili con carne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> grade eben ein leckeres spiegelei mit zwiebeln auf toast <3



Toast: Viele Kohlenhydrate, macht fett aber nicht satt. Gesunde Alternative: Vollkornbrot.
Spiegelei: Enthält viel Fett, aber auch gesunde Sachen wie Eiweis. Macht satt, ist gesund, hat aber zu viel Fett. Gesunde Alternative: Rührei.
Zwiebeln sind gesund, wenn sie nicht zu sehr in fett gebadet haben.
Mein Frühstücksdiätplan für dich:
Montags: Vollkornbrot mti Margerquark und Orangensaft
Dienstag: Rührei mit Pilzen. Zum trinken Orangensaft oder Wasser.
Mittwoch: Haferflocken mit Bananen reingeschnitten und fettarme Milch.
Donnerstag: Kaffee (ohne Zucker, mit fettarmer Milch drinne) mit Knäckebrot und Honig.
Freitag: Vollkornbrötchen mit magerem Schinken, zum Trinken wahlweise ORangensaft, Kaffee oder Wasser.
Samstag: Obstsalat mit Magerquark.
Sonntag: Staub
Mit diesem Frühstücksdiätplan kannst du schon beim Frühstück eine Menge Kalorien sparen! Wenn du dann im Laufe des Tages nicht mehr als sonst isst, wirst du sehr schnell viel abnehmen können!
Wenn du noch einen Diätplan für die anderen Mahlzeiten willst, musst du dich nur melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zur Topic:
Ich esseg erade SChokolade und vorher gab es Bratwurst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Toast: Viele Kohlenhydrate, macht fett aber nicht satt. Gesunde Alternative: Vollkornbrot.
> Spiegelei: Enthält viel Fett, aber auch gesunde Sachen wie Eiweis. Macht satt, ist gesund, hat aber zu viel Fett. Gesunde Alternative: Rührei.
> Zwiebeln sind gesund, wenn sie nicht zu sehr in fett gebadet haben.
> Mein Frühstücksdiätplan für dich:
> ...



du spinnst ... o_o


----------



## Skatero (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du spinnst ... o_o



Ja lass Lachmann in Ruhe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja lass Lachmann in Ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau den dürfen nur razyl und ich ärgern :<


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pudding! beim Streamen besser gehts nicht^^


----------



## Nanojason92 (14. Februar 2010)

2 Hörnchen zum Frühstück^^
um 12:00... xD


----------



## Gimli2010  (14. Februar 2010)

gerade beim Blogen und naja was gibts besseres zum Essen dazu als Frühlingsrollen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> genau den dürfen nur razyl und ich ärgern :<



UND ICH 111elf...solang ich nicht uebertreieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ramen mit Seafood <3 gerade zum ersten mal in einem Restoraunt gegessen, ich glaub ich spinne, umwerfend lecker...aber nie erwartet das es so VIEL ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> Heute mittag gabs ikea essen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Jetzt habe ich hunger drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> UND ICH 111elf...solang ich nicht uebertreieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein dir wurde offizell das Recht entzogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe vorher Raclette gegessen.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (14. Februar 2010)

Lecker Shrimps mit Kräuter Knoblauch Soße 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimli2010  (15. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kartoffelsalat und klopse zu mittag ^^


----------



## XXI. (15. Februar 2010)

Bier

Duff
Guinness 
Wulle

Mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Brötchen mit Würstchen


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2010)

Gummibärchen!!!!!


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Hab ich heut auch, aber nur wenn die 1-2Stunden im Kühlschrank gelegen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (15. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shrimps, hat mir die nachbarin einen teller vorbei gebracht


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BigMac, Pommes und eine Cola von McDonals FastFood weil Hitch gerade kommt auf Pro7^^ Wiederholung btw^^


----------



## Ennia (16. Februar 2010)

Hatte grad lust auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (16. Februar 2010)

Bei mir gabs grad Kartoffelgulasch, sehr lecker *g*


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Ohne Fett aber mit einer Tonne Zucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich esse ein Kaugumi


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch den Pudding jetzt ^^


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> saure gummibärchen, bald aber döner!!!
> bringt mir lekraan mein süßer sklave mit <33


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f9/D%C3%B6ner_kebab.jpg

Den gibts gleich für uns beide <3


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2010)

gleich n Gulasch! :3


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute abend gab es was vom chinesen


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

Fingernägel


nein scherz, n apfel


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So fettig...so kalorienreich...SO LECKER!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Februar 2010)

Taccos zum Abendessen


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

eine 1,5 Liter Flasche Volvic Mineralwasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich meine wirklich essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

Pass auf, die Schilder außen rum haben viele kalorien


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frühlingsrollen vor dem Mittag^^ der bei mir gegen 15 Uhr ist.


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lecker :>


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

Drecks A(R)schermittwoch durfte heute irgend son Nudelzeug mit Spinatfüllung und Käsesoße essen -.-


----------



## Perkone (17. Februar 2010)

Grad ne Dose serbische Bohnensuppe mit 2 langsemmeln gegessen, dazu jetz ein Red Bull Cola.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kartoffelsuppe mit Würstchen zum Mittag, hmm lecker.


----------



## Morvkeem (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lecker Shortbread und einen Rieeeesigen Cappuchino dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (17. Februar 2010)

Müsli zum Frühstück
Gnoggi (?) mit Tomatensoße und eine Leberkässemmel^^


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2010)

Selbstgemachtes Kartoffel/Möhrchengemüse mit Frikadellen. Herrlisch, wie dat schmeckt.



Haramann schrieb:


> Gnoggi(?) Gnocchi  mit Tomatensoße und eine Leberkässemmel^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

Gulasch von gestern :3

schmeckt noch genau so gut


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute abend gab es was gutes ^^ Nuddeln mit Gulasch


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte Sushi mit nemo drine. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morvkeem (17. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> Ich hatte Sushi mit nemo drine. ^^



MÖRDER 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gabs Brotauflauf .... hmmm lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

gleich gibts ne salamisemmel, ne leberkässemmel und ne käsesemmel mein frühstück :>


----------



## Lainxx (18. Februar 2010)

Spaghetti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine suppe zum Mittag euch auch ein guten.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2010)

Backcamembert

und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (18. Februar 2010)

Pfannkuchen gabs bei mir heute mittag ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Energy drink und ein par Cheeseburger, vorm schlaffen nichts schweres mehr essen kleiner tipp.


----------



## XXI. (19. Februar 2010)

In ner halben Stunde werde ich Sparerips mit selbstgemachter Soße essen....

Soße besteht aus:


Ketchup
Hot Ketchup
Keimöl
2 Zitronen
Honig
Salz+Pfeffer
und so geiles Pepperochini Zeug aus Italien
Ich könnt mich reinsetzten!


----------



## Thorfold (19. Februar 2010)

Gerade ne Vollkornkäsesemmel zu Frühstück , und zu Mittag gibts Haferklöße. ;D

Finde leider kein Bild zu den Haferklößen. ;D


----------



## Gromgor (19. Februar 2010)

Bei uns gibts heute echtes Gourmet Essen

Nudeln mit Ei und Ketchup xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ups Edit sagt daß ich das mit den Bildern einfügen noch nich so wirklich drauf hab^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

Pfälzer mit Kraut und brezen :3


----------



## Braamséry (19. Februar 2010)

Brötchen.

also so ein 1/2 Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orag1 (19. Februar 2010)

In ungefär 5 min..Pommes und Güros ( schreibt man das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Crucial² (19. Februar 2010)

*Frühstück: (um 07:30 Uhr)
*Heiße Schokolade & zwei Gelbwurst Toast´s. -> Wie jeden morgen vor der Arbeit.

*Mittag: (jetzt dann ab 13:00 Uhr rum)
*Werde mir heute bei meinem Lieblingsitaliener Tortellini gönnen. Gefüllt mit Hackfleisch oder Spinat. Das ganze in einer Schinken-Sahne Sauce und mit Käse überbacken.

*Abend: (Geplant)
*Vielleicht hole ich mir mit meiner Freundin was vom Chinesen oder Griechen. Je nachdem auf was wir Lust haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teriyaki vom Japaner, falls ihr das nicht kennt probieren lohnt sich.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte Kartoffelgratin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (19. Februar 2010)

Und dazu eine gute cola 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jumy (19. Februar 2010)

zum mittag Nudeln mit gemüse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

Toast mit Pizzabrötchenzeuchs und n stück kuchen ^^


----------



## Morvkeem (19. Februar 2010)

Bei mir gabs Fisch. Es gibt fast jeden Freitag Fisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch woher kommt dieser Brauch?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (19. Februar 2010)

heute abend gabs  Pizza



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Jumy cooler avatar ^^


----------



## Jumy (19. Februar 2010)

danke  deiner ist auch cool..

bei mr gabs Toast Hawaii 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (20. Februar 2010)

Zum frühstück Rühreier bin erst um 11uhr raus gekommen..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2010)

bei mir gabs zum mittag groben Leberkäs mit Brot und nem Mais/Zwiebelsalat in Eigenregie ;D


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2010)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs Fisch. Es gibt fast jeden Freitag Fisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hat irgendetwas mit dem Katholismus zu tun. Keine Ahnung warum. (Ich glaube, es war so, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.)


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Takoyaki besser bekannt als OktopusBällchen.


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

Kaffee mit zwei Stücken Erdbeertorte *cheer*


----------



## Sorja (20. Februar 2010)

Mozarella Sticks und Frühlingsrollen...Fingerfood halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

Ich esse gerade Butterbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Toastbrot mit käse :O


----------



## rovdyr (20. Februar 2010)

1a selbstgemachte Gemüsesuppe mit selbstgemachten Klößchen. Also nicht von mir gemacht, sondern von der Freundin.

Guten Hunger,
rovdyr


----------



## Jácks (21. Februar 2010)

Toast mit Frischkäse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (21. Februar 2010)

zum mittag gabs Kartoffelsalat mit Würstchen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Februar 2010)

Zu Mittag gab es bei mir Putenschnitzel Natur mit Semmelknödel und Champignonsoße. Und Eiermuschelsuppe, nur ist mein Maggi ausgegangen und habe die Suppe nicht runterkriegen können ^^


----------



## Apocalyptica (21. Februar 2010)

gyroooooooooooooooooooooooos !!!!!

*ausm maul stink*


----------



## QuakeFour (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Currywurst auf was großeres kein bock.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2010)

Hobelschinken mit viel Tabasco. Ich liebe Tabasco einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (23. Februar 2010)

zu mittag Reis mit Curry  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mmmhh lecker


----------



## Jumy (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte grade noch eine Pizza^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (24. Februar 2010)

zu Frühstück lecker Sandwich  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

Ein Salat zwischendurch heute abend dann was richtiges.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2010)

hab grad meine Döner bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel zwiebeln und Schafskäse... so mag ich das.


----------



## Morvkeem (24. Februar 2010)

Jetzt gleich gibts bei mir Kaiserschmarrn =D so ein schmarrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (24. Februar 2010)

zu abend essen was chinesisches  Frühlingsrollen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

nimm 2!


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (24. Februar 2010)

ne hab so ein riesen hunger nimm doch lieber 4 ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Ein Salat zwischendurch heute abend dann was richtiges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salat ist nichts Richtiges O.o LOL? 

Ich esse Kaugummi.


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ice-Bonbons. Hab nen trockenen Mund und brauch was zum nebenbei lutschen.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (25. Februar 2010)

nur ein kleinen Snack zu Frühstück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

na da ich jetz wirklich esse kann ich drauf antworten, da ich letztens antworten wollte und zwar nix..
nun denn ich esse gerade ein käse roggenbrötchen mit gurken und eisbergsalatblatt und remuladenzeugsgedöns
dazu trink ich einen super geilen leckeren kaffee


----------



## Asayur (25. Februar 2010)

Noch nicht, aber gleich: Pizza von der Lieblingspizzeria, kann mich nur nicht entscheiden ob: Etna, Calzone oder Frutti de Mare...


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

Boah ...*knurr* ich hab Hunger *schnief*...ich würde die Calzone nehmen ^^

Bei mir wirds wohl Linsensuppe


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2010)

woooooot linsensuppe???

aber doch wohl hoffentlich mit tomatenstückchen drin ^^

ich hatte grad pizza :O


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

Fruchtpüree. Hab sonst nichts mehr im Haus und keine Lust, einkaufen zu gehen.


----------



## Zangor (25. Februar 2010)

Schokolinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (25. Februar 2010)

endlich mal wieder Ramen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Hühnersuppe was besseres gibts nicht ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Februar 2010)

Cevapcici mit Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fetteres gibbets nit, ich fress nonstop XD


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (25. Februar 2010)

als kleiner Snack noch ein Muffin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (26. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Döner und eine Energy Drink


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Februar 2010)

Sprudel


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte grade  ein Burrito 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (26. Februar 2010)

...werde gleich zum goldenen M fahren... TS Menü...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2010)

Spaghetti Bolognese mit viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Parmesan ^^


----------



## Awadalla (26. Februar 2010)

ein Scheibe trockenes Brot


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (26. Februar 2010)

ich glaube ich bestell mir beim Japaner Sushi 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> ich glaube ich bestell mir beim Japaner Sushi



Verdammt, ich hätte auch mal wieder Bock auf Sushi. Dumm nur, dass man hier nirgends welches bestellen kann. :-/


----------



## Arth4ss (26. Februar 2010)

Chips 24/7


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (27. Februar 2010)

zum  Frühstück ein gutes belegtes Brötchen mit Lachs 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2010)

mhh zum Mittag Lachs mit Bandnudeln ;D

Kraftfutter fürs Gehirn nach der Deutsch Arbeit ^^


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (27. Februar 2010)

Ein gutes stück  Kuchen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Toast Hawaii ist ja schnell gemacht. ^^


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (28. Februar 2010)

Schweinebraten mit Klössen alla Mama




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## layout123 (28. Februar 2010)

Heute gibt's gefüllte Paprikaschoten, mit brauner Soße und Kartoffeln (Lieblingsessen) , hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2010)

Gleich gibts knapp 300gram Rinderfilet *sabber*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2010)

mhh bei mir gibts jetzt schocki von der Oma ;D


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir beim Japana Reisbrot mit Gemüse drin geholt .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Grießbrei zwischendurch vor dem schlaffen gehen nichts Fettes mehr.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. März 2010)

mhh hatte grad nen Schnibu ;D


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

eine Pizza und ein Redbull.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (1. März 2010)

lecker Tiramisu ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

Kohlrabi Suppe das beruhigt den Magen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (1. März 2010)

also ich esse grade Vanilleeis mit Himbeersoße 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messerset (1. März 2010)

Kräutergebackenes Ei^^


----------



## ShadowLuffy (2. März 2010)

Spaghetti Carbonara zu Mittag ein guten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. März 2010)

Zum Frühstück ein Müsli 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (3. März 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> Zum Frühstück ein Müsli


&#12362;&#12356;&#12375;&#12356;
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Vartez (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blöde Margen-Darm Grippe -.-


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. März 2010)

zum mittag Reis mit Gyros



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nami-Chan (3. März 2010)

Bei mir gab es eben eine Reispfanne

For me, there was just a rice ladle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. März 2010)

Irgend wie hab ich ein verlangen nach Lutscher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Erdbeeren mit schlagsahne als kleiner snack heute nacht
Strawberries with whipped cream as a little snack tonight



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. März 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]bei mir gibts Nudelsuppe[/font][font="'Comic Sans MS"]  [/font]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

ramen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Noch nicht, aber gleich: Lasagne *om nom nom*


----------



## ShadowLuffy (4. März 2010)

Spiessbraten ist echt gut gab es heute zu Mittag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Steak mit Pommes dazu
Steak and fries with that



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. März 2010)

heute abend gibst Shrimps mit Reis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## babando (4. März 2010)

Cordon-Blue 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. März 2010)

Bei mir gabs Szegediner Gulasch ( Sauerkraut mit Gulasch ) und Rösti.
Dazu gabs Möhrensalat 

mjammjam


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. März 2010)

als kleinen Sünde ein Eis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. März 2010)

Messerset schrieb:


> Kräutergebackenes Ei^^



mwhaha der klassiker <3


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Einen Hamburger und ein Energie Trink
A hamburger and an energy drink



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Nami-Chan schrieb:


> Einen Hamburger und ein Energie Trink
> A hamburger and an energy drink
> 
> 
> ...



Du isst viel seeeehr Ungesundes Zeugs^^.
You eat very unhealthy things^^.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

nichts gegen fastfood ^^
nothing against fastfood ^^


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (5. März 2010)

zum Frühstück ein Früchte Salat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrot666 (5. März 2010)

zum mittag nen ordentliches bauernfrühstück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und dazu 2 Schaschlik-Spieße


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

Hähnchen-Sprossen-Salat jetzt Zwischendurch 
Chicken salad sprouts now in between



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (5. März 2010)

Irgendwelche Fitness-Kekse, die ich gestern gekauft habe. Mit Nüssen, Haferflocken und Rosinen. Sind ganz lecker.


----------



## Naho (5. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> nichts gegen fastfood ^^
> nothing against fastfood ^^



Junkfood ist nicht Fastfood; Ein Apfel fällt auch unter die Kategorie Fastfood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Junkfood is not Fastfood; An apple is also fastfood.




Mein Mitternachtssnack wie jeden Tag

My Midnightsnack like every day 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum schreibt hier Nami eig immer Deutsch / Englisch?

Why is Nami always writing German / english?


----------



## Fauzi (6. März 2010)

Weil wegen coolness :<


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. März 2010)

Also ich hatte zum Frühstück ein Belegtes Brötchen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (6. März 2010)

ich Esse zum Mittag hühnerfrikassee
I eat for lunch chicken fricassee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Heute Mittag gibbet Wurstnudeln yummi :>


----------



## Naho (6. März 2010)

Ich darf mir einen Wok Kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (6. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drei leckere Schoko-Butterkekse sind nun nicht mehr unter den Lebenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. März 2010)

ich hatte zum Mittag essen Gebratene Nudeln vom Chinesen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (6. März 2010)

DÖNER


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. März 2010)

ich trinke grade ein Smoothie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. März 2010)

Leberkäse mit Käse überbacken + Knoblauchbrot !


als nachtisch linsertorte und/oder erdbeeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (6. März 2010)

PizzOR!


----------



## Bigsteven (6. März 2010)

Toast mit Butter und Salami. Der schnelle Energieerzeuger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. März 2010)

zum Abend essen Toast Hawaii 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polxx (7. März 2010)

Meine Nägel, Haut und Popel.
Von irgendwas muss ich mich ja ernähren ....


----------



## Crixus (7. März 2010)

Selbstgemachtes Popcorn...


----------



## rovdyr (7. März 2010)

Brötchen mit lecker Aufschnitt und zwei gekochte Eier. Mahlzeit!


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (7. März 2010)

spaghetti bolognese lange nicht mehr sowas gutes gehabt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. März 2010)

Warmer Salat mit Tofu und Honig-Senf-Sauce. Dazu ein Glas Sojamilch. Muss auf meine Figur achten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Warmer Salat mit Tofu und Honig-Senf-Sauce. Dazu ein Glas Sojamilch. Muss auf meine Figur achten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warmer salat? Oo

schmeckt das?


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

_bei mir gibt es heute eine Reispfanne _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> warmer salat? Oo
> 
> schmeckt das?



Naja, einfach Salat, Gurken, Tomaten und Mais im Wok erwärmt. Schmeckt besser als kalt und sättigt auch schneller.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2010)

Ich krieg von kaltem Salat immer unheimliche Bauchkrämpfe deswegen ess ich auch nur warmen^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. März 2010)

Thai Chef Instant Hünernudelsuppe!


----------



## &#40845;Nami (8. März 2010)

_Chilli Con Carne gab es eben bei mir_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (9. März 2010)

_Rouladen mit Klössen zu Mittag_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen leckeren, gesunden Apfel.


----------



## Tilbie (9. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich acuh^^


----------



## Lyua (10. März 2010)

zum Mittag gabs leckere Paella 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. März 2010)

Nicht gerade aber sicher in 1-2 Stunden...

Lammrückensteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Folienkartoffeln mit Sauerrahm und frischen Salat...


----------



## Tilbie (10. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leckeres Brot


----------



## Neyru (10. März 2010)

chicken nuggets mit senfsauce


----------



## &#27177;Chee (10. März 2010)

_Kuskus mit Steak_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (10. März 2010)

Ich esse gleich Spagetti Bolognese  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Pfefferoni Leberkäse mit Brot, Butter, Ei und sonstigem nahrhaften Zeugs, ich liebe unsere Brettljause


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm lecker


----------



## Lyua (10. März 2010)

Tiramisu weiß nicht ob das auf die Nacht gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (11. März 2010)

Zu Mittag gibt´s Gebratene Nudeln mit Hähnchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (11. März 2010)

was vom Chinesen heute Abend dann wohl eher ne suppe oder so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2010)

Soja-Joghurt mit Haferflocken und Ahornsirup. Was man nicht alles für die Figur tut.


----------



## Lyua (11. März 2010)

Ich esse gleich Pommes Und Wurst und Salat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (11. März 2010)

Paar Raviolis am Abend schaden nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flyingfalcon (11. März 2010)

Ich esse grad nen joghurt und trinke ne menge.... was man für die figur tut^^


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

Zum mittag Kartoffelgratin mit Schnitzel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## babando (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Subway Chicken Fajita
Brot: Cheese Oregano
Käse: Scheibenkäse
Zeug: Salat, Gurken
Soße: Sweet Onion
Würze: Oregano, Parmesan 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

ich esse grade ein paar Kirschen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (12. März 2010)

Eine Pizza noch schnell vor dem schlaffen gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (13. März 2010)

bei mir gibts Bratkartoffeln .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Riesenportion Kässpätzle, zu lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. März 2010)

Ich hab grad die Wasabi-Chips ausprobiert ^^
lecker und scharf xD


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

Lecker Hähnchenkeulen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (14. März 2010)

Ein Hamburger mit Pommes und ein Bier dazu was gibts besseres.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (14. März 2010)

Gleich mal ne' Racletparty. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Gleich mal ne' Racletparty.



Gabs bei uns an Silvester auch, bis ein kumpel von mir auf die idee kam ein Ei direkt auf den Tisch zu klatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schmeckte trotzdem geil.. 

Gleich gibts hier bei mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lecker Gulasch mit Knödel... lecker


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. März 2010)

Sagt mal. Nun gibt es schon sehr viele solch Threads. Wann kommt die frage " Wie Kackt ihr am liebsten" ?


----------



## Fauzi (15. März 2010)

Sobald du dein erstes grosses Geschäft ohne Mama gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (15. März 2010)

ich sag nur McDonalds  Cheeseburger  .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2010)

Popcorn !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (15. März 2010)

lecker spaghetti mit miesmuschel-tomatensoße. yum yum


----------



## Lyua (16. März 2010)

Zum Frühstück ein gesundes Müsli.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (16. März 2010)

Eine Suppe und heute Abend was richtiges mal schauen was gekocht wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (16. März 2010)

Ich Versuch grad mit meiner Zunge die Reste vom Hähnchen aus den Zähnen zu schieben.

Meine Antwort Grillhähnchen.

PS: Das war so heiss, ich hab glaub ich ne Blase an der Gaumenregion.


----------



## Lyua (16. März 2010)

Shrimps Mit Gemüse und Reis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (17. März 2010)

Obst Salat und ein Sandwich  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch schön warm und knackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micro Ugnar (17. März 2010)

Ein Brötchen und ein Bier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. März 2010)

Bei uns gabs grad Leberkäs aussm Ofen und Kartoffelsalat von Oma dazu ;DD


----------



## Manowar (18. März 2010)

Ein Brötchen mit Butter und luftgetrockneter Salami aus Italien -> Yummi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Einen Nussjoguhrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. März 2010)

Kartoffelsuppe *lecker*


und das mit viiiieeeeellll Maggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (18. März 2010)

Hackfleischbällchen mit Kroketten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (19. März 2010)

Nudelauflauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Ich ess grad Kuchen mit weisser Schoklade ^_^


----------



## Zero Rian (20. März 2010)

Donuts die sind lecker 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (20. März 2010)

Kekse und Milch^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (21. März 2010)

Salat mit Pilzen Und Hähnchen ich weiß das ist nichts richtiges ,
aber heute Abend gibt s was Leckers .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayna (21. März 2010)

[font="'Times New Roman"]Lecker Taco[/font]
[font="'Times New Roman"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Zero Rian (21. März 2010)

was süßes zwischendurch Muffins oder besser gesagt schokomuffins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (21. März 2010)

Kinder Country <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (21. März 2010)

Speed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero Rian (22. März 2010)

Ein Schokoladenkuchen zum Cafe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (22. März 2010)

ich esse gerade ein Eis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (23. März 2010)

zum Mittag gibt s Schnitzel und Pommes aber erst später





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2010)

Zero schrieb:


> Donuts die sind lecker
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfff... die die es Hier gibt sind nix gegen die echten Amerikanischen. 

Ich esse gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Donuts aber richtig gute, Sam du meinst solche hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Ein Brot und dazu eine schöne Tasse Earl Grey, heiß...


----------



## Haxxler (23. März 2010)

Fleischkäswecke


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Ein Salat vor dem Abendessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Frühlingsrollen nachdem der Salat schon so gut war ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (23. März 2010)

Chicken Nuggets 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. März 2010)

Kaugummi. Eher unspannend, aber ich hab sonst nichts Süßes da.


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Schoko Cookies und eine warme Milch mit Honig dazu, gut vor dem schlafen gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (24. März 2010)

Kartoffelsalat zum Mittag essen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Pommes mit Curry Wurst für was anderes gerade keine zeit. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (24. März 2010)

Ein Blaubeer Muffin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Ich esse gerade ein Banana Split. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (24. März 2010)

Heute gabs Schmorkartoffeln mit Spiegeleiern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ick bin voll!


----------



## s0re (24. März 2010)

Ich kaue gerade auf meinem Kaugummi rum und freue mich aufs spätere Pizza mampfen


----------



## Lyua (24. März 2010)

Lasagne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Spaghetti Bolognese zum Abendessen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Reibekuchen mit Apfelmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

ein Lachsbrötchen zum Frühstück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Tic tac 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

Zum Mittag Paella 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (25. März 2010)

bei uns gibt es heute eine Pfanne mit Gemüse und Hähnchen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (25. März 2010)

Lecker Kässpatzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

Steak mit Pommes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. März 2010)

Tütensuppe. Wie immer.


----------



## Lyua (26. März 2010)

zum Mittag gibt s Pfannkuchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2010)

Die letzten Teile meines riesen Schokohasen. R.I.P. Häschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Pfannkuchen was will man mehr? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Schnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln zum Abendessen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

Tütensuppe!


----------



## Lyua (27. März 2010)

Kroketten und Fisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Ein Schnitzelbrötchen und dazu ein Bierchen.


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Eine Tiefkühlpackung Gyros, zwar tiefkühl aber trotzdem recht lecker *g*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. März 2010)

Tütensuppe. Huhn-Geschmack


----------



## Dominau (27. März 2010)

Maultaschen angebraten mit speck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (27. März 2010)

es ess grad Spiegeleier..diese Woche ist bei mir Vegetarierwoche..seit Mittwoch hab ich kein Fleisch gegessen und werde es bis Karfreitag nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann wird aber ein Spanferkel gegrillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (27. März 2010)

Mandel Spritzgebäck und Orangen


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Steak und Pommes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (29. März 2010)

Frühlings Rollen und Dazu Coca Cola 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Nudeln à la Patrick mit selbstkreierter Sauce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. März 2010)

Capslocks Imba Easy Chilli con Carne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein Pfund Hackmett 
1 Zwiebel
2 Dosen Chilli Bohnen
1 Dose Mais
1 Packung Tomatenplörre
und VIEL Gewürze

das ganze zusammenkippen und 2 Stunden lang kochen 
(wo ist der Smiley mit Blähungen?)


----------



## Lyua (1. April 2010)

Pizza


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Linsensuppe mit würstchen von erasco ! 
besser gehts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

Tintenfischbällchen.


----------



## Lyua (9. April 2010)

Kirschen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecka Frankfurter Griii Sooß


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

Chili con Carne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (10. April 2010)

zu mittag gibt s Tortilla



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. April 2010)

Zwei geriebene Äpfel mit Sonnenblumenkerne, Agavendicksaft und 'n Schuss Leinöl.


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2010)

Gleich gibts bei mir Frühstück 
also brot/brötchen marmelade nutella wurst käse usw..

jaja ich weiß ziemlich spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Ein Vanille Shake vor dem Schlafen gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (11. April 2010)

Eine stinkordinären:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (11. April 2010)

Was vom Chinesen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kornflakes bin eben erst aufgestanden...


----------



## Firun (11. April 2010)

Jetzt gibt es erstmal einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Das sieht ja echt nicht schön aus, soll das Sauerbraten sein? :>


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Zum Mittagessen eine Nudelsuppe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das sieht ja echt nicht schön aus, soll das Sauerbraten sein? :>



_Nein..das ist (zumindest wenn ich das richtig sehe) ein Schweinekrustenbraten.. :-)_


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Muffins mit flüssiger schokoladenfüllung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das sieht ja echt nicht schön aus, soll das Sauerbraten sein? :>



Sauerbraten ?

Nein Sauerbraten sieht mal ganz anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war das erste Bild was mit goggle zu Schweinebraten mit Klößen gegeben hat, meiner sah aber auch besser aus.



Jetzt gerade esse ich ein Schoko Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

ich Esse gerade ein paar Donuts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Bin jetzt von Muffins auf Pulmoll geswitcht ^^


----------



## Lyua (11. April 2010)

zum Abend essen gibt s Steak.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (13. April 2010)

Ess grad eine Hünchen suppe. Davor hab ich 2Stücke pizza und eine Apfeltasche gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



währe eig. sinvoller gewesen die apfeltasche als letzes zu essen, ist ja nachtisch


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (14. April 2010)

Kartoffeln mit Steak und eine Cola dazu.


----------



## Lyua (14. April 2010)

Frühlingsrollen vorm haja gehen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da haben wir aber einen richtigen Gourmet! ^^

Also ich esse gerade Kaffee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein frühstück sah heute so ähnlich aus.


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

ich ess ein dings bums mit viel kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

2x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. April 2010)

Soja-Joghurt mit Müsli und Ahornsirup. Und dazu einen selbstgemachten Smoothie.


----------



## Lyua (16. April 2010)

Donauwelle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (16. April 2010)

Nudeln mit roter Pesto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. April 2010)

Halbes Hänchen mit Pommes


----------



## Caps-lock (16. April 2010)

Erdnüsse


----------



## Lyua (16. April 2010)

heute Abend gabs Burger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

ich Esse gerade ein Schnitzelbrötchen so zwischendurch.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

Klöße und Rouladen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Smacks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (18. April 2010)

Aber nur so billige aus Tüte und dazu ein bischen Gemüse, aber mehr als auf dem Bild^^

Edit: verdammt, das sollte ein Edit sein -.-


----------



## Lyua (18. April 2010)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Garde esse ich Spagetti Bolognese[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

*Spaghetti alla carbonara*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Rösti...mhhhh 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

Pizza mit Scharfskäse und Speck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

vergiftetes Fleisch


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Tintenfischringe und dazu eine Cola.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (18. April 2010)

Cup Nudeln 
[attachment=10262:CupNudeln_ChickenCurry_small_03.jpg]


----------



## Lyua (18. April 2010)

Vorm Schlaffen gehen Heiße Milch und Kekse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (19. April 2010)

Zwei Kinderriegel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (19. April 2010)

Ich esse grade Bratkartoffeln mit Ei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (19. April 2010)

Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. April 2010)

Brötchen mit Leberkäse, Käse, Spreewaldgurken, Majo und Ketchup. Kann leider kein Bild posten da es schon weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (19. April 2010)

Kaugummi 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. April 2010)

Knoppers





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

hustenbonbons


----------



## Asysone (20. April 2010)

Sweet Flakes mit Milch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yummie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man ist das sinnlos aber lecker !


----------



## Deanne (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Smoothie


----------



## Lyua (20. April 2010)

Ich esse gleich Pommes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (20. April 2010)

Teriyaki.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nom nom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (21. April 2010)

ich trinke grade eher was eine Tasse Kakao 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kaue Kaugummi.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

Cashew Kerne und Schokoknusperriegel ^^


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2010)

Mars macht mobil...(hoffe ich jetzt wenigstens)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (22. April 2010)

Erdbeerjoghurt


----------



## Asysone (23. April 2010)

Ich hab Bock auf nen Eis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lecker .... auch um 8:13


----------



## NexxLoL (23. April 2010)

Nichts, ich bin in der Schule :O


----------



## Lyua (23. April 2010)

ich bin krank und liege im bett  ich esse grade Hühnersuppe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Gute Besserung @  Lyua
btt:
Hab leider nur nen Kaugummi und nen knurrenden Magen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Ohhr armes Winipek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich ess grade reisauflauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (23. April 2010)

Cheeseburger


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. April 2010)

Bei uns gabs Kartoffelsalat mit Fisch 
und davor nen normalen Salat ^^


----------



## Lyua (23. April 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Gute Besserung @  Lyua
> btt:
> Hab leider nur nen Kaugummi und nen knurrenden Magen
> 
> ...





Danke 

Ich esse gleich Maultaschen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awadalla (23. April 2010)

esse eben ne Banane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Mjam...Milch und Kekse! *maunz*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Nichts...
Bin nur heir, weil mri langweilig ist und ich buddha in allen Threads verfolge. XD
Zum Mittag gabs gegrilltes und Kartoffeln. :O


----------



## Swoop (25. April 2010)

ich mach mir gerade ein leckeres Kässebrötchen mit Gurken und Tomaten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (25. April 2010)

Pizza von Heute Mittag 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awadalla (26. April 2010)

Gleich gibts Chicken Wings mit Reis und grünem Salat. Lecker Lecker....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (26. April 2010)

bei mir gabs Kartoffelauflauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (26. April 2010)

Ein Putenbrustfilett oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

Ramen und dazu ein Mettbrötchen xD


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

Griechische Spinatlasagne


----------



## Lyua (27. April 2010)

Eine Kugel  Vanilleeis Lecker...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. April 2010)

Ich hatte diverse Brote 

Frischkäsebrot mit Kresse
Wurstbrot mit Senf und Essiggurken
Hühnerbrustbrot mit butter drunter.


----------



## Stasjan (28. April 2010)

Pizza,hab gerade nichts besseres zu Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (28. April 2010)

Ich hatte Gebratenen Reis mit Shrimps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Nach einem epischen 5 minütigen Kampf gegen die Tüte: Gummibärchen... *gg*


----------



## pingu77 (28. April 2010)

Schokolade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (28. April 2010)

Pasta Italiana.


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Ein Schnitzel und Pommes dazu ein Gurken Salat und einen Bierchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvin51 (29. April 2010)

broccolisuppe mit lachs und sahnesoße dazu nen bierchen und als nachtisch tiramisu


----------



## Konov (29. April 2010)

Nudeln mit wenig fett angebraten und kräutern sowie brokkoli und ein wenig gekochtem schinken oben drauf.


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

Na toll da mache ich den Fehler und scrolle die letzte Seite einmal komplett runter und mein Magen vergeltet es mir mit einem so lautem Knurren, das mein Kollege am Telefon fragt wer da grade auf unsere Katze getreten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (29. April 2010)

Taco und Cola 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (1. Mai 2010)

Brötchen  mit  Schinken


----------



## Swoop (9. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Donuts heute Abend gibt es dann Raclett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Mai 2010)

Swoop schrieb:


> Ein paar Donuts heute Abend gibt es dann Raclett.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmhh... Donuts... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (11. Mai 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> Ich hatte Gebratenen Reis mit Shrimps
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sieht gut aus


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Lasagne!!!!!111EinsElf


----------



## Lyua (11. Mai 2010)

Mozzarella  mit Tomaten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (13. Mai 2010)

Erbsen Lecker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Mai 2010)

British Pork Cocktail Sausages. Irre hässlich, darum poste ich auch kein Bild. Aber lecker. Und scharf!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Mai 2010)

Salzstangen


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Käsebrötchen.


----------



## Lyua (15. Mai 2010)

Bratkartoffeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Mai 2010)

Fischerman's Friends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2010)

Das letzte Stück Torte


----------



## Breakyou (16. Mai 2010)

in 5 Minuten Brötchen :>


----------



## Druda (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hol mir jetzt den Kartoffelauflauf! *_*

Kartoffe lauf lauf!


----------



## Sekundant (18. Mai 2010)

Bloß ein Müsli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (18. Mai 2010)

ich hatte heute Abend  Spaghetti Carbonara



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (18. Mai 2010)

Frikadellenbrötchen <3


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KEKSE!!!

COOKIES!!!


----------



## Lyua (23. Mai 2010)

Nuggets von Mc Donalds 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Waldfruchteis


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2010)

Das Blut dreier Jungfrauen und das Herz eines Wilden Ebers


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Mai 2010)

Müsli mit Früchten, nen Becher Milch und nen großen Pott Kaffee. Das Frühstück der Champions^^

Grüße


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

Nutellatoast!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Mai 2010)

Müsli mit reingeschnittenen Birnen und Bananen, dazu ein Schuss Ahornsirup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (24. Mai 2010)

Studentenfutter


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Mai 2010)

Bei mir gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2010)

Ente Süß-Sauel mit Leis, Wang-Tang und nel Flühlingslolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Wassermelone!


----------



## Lyua (26. Mai 2010)

Cheesecake



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Einen BErgkakao


----------



## Sekundant (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PLUS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gesunde Ernährung für den Tag >< Naja muss mich gleich wieder auf die Socken machen, das Wochenende steht ja vor der Tür und man will was mit den Kumpels angehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Cräcker


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

honigmandeln


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Putengoulasch mit Champignons, roten Zwiebelringen, einem Schuss Sahne und viel, vieeel Pasta.


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Gulasch mit Sahne und Pute??? Sowas ist du freiwillig? BÄ!Unddazu Pasta? Knödel her!


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2010)

Ein Leberwurstbrötchen, dazu eine Tasse Milch.


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Und noch einmal: WIE ZUM TEUFEL KÖNNT IHR SOWAS ESSEN??? Da krig ich schon vom Lesen Bauchweh!


----------



## Lyua (5. Juni 2010)

Ein gutes Eis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Thunfisch, Spinat, Knoblauch, Schinken und roten Zwiebeln <3


----------



## Kronas (5. Juni 2010)

gleich grillen mit wurst, garnelen und geflügel- und schweinefleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2010)

Hatte vorher Pizza von unserem eigenen Steinofen in unserem Garten.
Selber Pizza machen ist einfach cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (5. Juni 2010)

Hatte heute Pizza mit Tomaten, Currysauce, Schinken, Hühnchen, Zwiebeln und Käse zum Mittag. Und ein paar Stücke Calzone von Mom. Vorhin ein riesen Sandwich mit Salami und Käse. Zwischendurch Zuckerwatte und Red Bull. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin pappsatt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Hatte heute Pizza mit Tomaten, Currysauce, Schinken, Hühnchen, Zwiebeln und Käse zum Mittag. Und ein paar Stücke Calzone von Mom. Vorhin ein riesen Sandwich mit Salami und Käse. Zwischendurch Zuckerwatte und Red Bull. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin pappsatt.


...und potenziell Zuckerkrank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte heute Frikadellen von meiner Omi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (6. Juni 2010)

Palatschinkn zum Frühstück mmm lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bereite gleich die Hackfleischsoße für meine selbstgemachte Lasagne vor... mmmmm!


----------



## mastergamer (6. Juni 2010)

Ich esse nun eine Tasse Kaffee, und dazu einen Donut. - Wer erkennt' den Witz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (6. Juni 2010)

Morgens gabs mal wieder nichts. Zum Mittag gabs dann lecker Knödel mit Gulasch und Bohnen mit Speck. Zum Abendbrot haben wir gegrillt, hatte aber nur ein Stück Fleisch und ein paar eingelegte Peperoni, dazu diverse Lech, die polnische Becks-Variante. Und natürlich das tägliche Red Bull ^^
Achja, zwischendurch gabs schick Melone und eine halbe Schnecke, also die vom Bäcker.
Und ja, meine Ernährung ist nicht gerade die gesundeste, aber solange ich nicht umfalle oder fett werde, solls mir egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (6. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe sie! ;D

Hab eben noch Müsli gegessen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Morgens gabs mal wieder nichts. Zum Mittag gabs dann lecker Knödel mit Gulasch und Bohnen mit Speck. Zum Abendbrot haben wir gegrillt, hatte aber nur ein Stück Fleisch und ein paar eingelegte Peperoni, dazu diverse Lech, die polnische Becks-Variante. Und natürlich das tägliche Red Bull ^^
> Achja, zwischendurch gabs schick Melone und eine halbe Schnecke, also die vom Bäcker.
> Und ja, meine Ernährung ist nicht gerade die gesundeste, aber solange ich nicht umfalle oder fett werde, solls mir egal sein
> 
> ...



So ists richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte grade...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (7. Juni 2010)

Kartoffel-Schafskäse-Hackfleischauflauf!!!!

weiter weiter

/push


----------



## Lyua (7. Juni 2010)

Nudeln mit Pilzen Soße


----------



## Leikath (7. Juni 2010)

wurstbrötchen D:


----------



## kda (7. Juni 2010)

grad 2 50cm currywürstchen + riesen portion pommes und 2L cola und sitz vorm pc und angle grad bei WoW 

ps: esse grad so viel weil ich die tage über kaum essen konnte (brekits bekommen)


----------



## Exitorz (8. Juni 2010)

Kartoffelstock mit Plätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ned gut! Besser Pizza, Döner oder Lasagne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. Juni 2010)

Nudeln mit selbstgemachter Gemüse-Sauce. In der Sauce enthalten sind Champignons, Tomaten, Zucchini, Paprika und Frühlingszwiebeln. Ist gesund und macht satt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

Pasta mit tonnenweise Edel-Hackfleisch, dazu passierte Knoblauch-Tomaten, Basilikum, frische Champignons und rote Zwiebeln. Simpel und lecker, genau wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (8. Juni 2010)

Heute Abend gibt es bei mir Frittierte Kartoffeln, Wurst, Gemüse und einen Salat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (8. Juni 2010)

Pfanne mit Pute,Reis und Gemüse


----------



## Leikath (8. Juni 2010)

*mampf* gummibärchen kau *mampf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Pasta mit tonnenweise Edel-Hackfleisch, dazu passierte Knoblauch-Tomaten, Basilikum, frische Champignons und rote Zwiebeln. Simpel und lecker, genau wie ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist Edelhackfleisch ? ist das von Kobe-Rindern ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> was ist Edelhackfleisch ? ist das von Kobe-Rindern ?



Hmm... ich frage mich, ob man in die Hölle kommt, wenn man so tolles Fleisch zu Hack verarbeitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider nur extra mageres Irish prime beef, aber das Zeug ist höllisch lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Ich esse gerade Paella dazu einen leckeren Gurken Salat.


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab es jetzt doch tatsächlich mal gewagt eine Gyrospizza zu essen. Hab mich lang dagegen gesträubt und ich muß sagen sie schmeckt...

wie jede andere Tiefkühlpizza auch. Alle gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (10. Juni 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Paniertes Southern-style BBQ-Hähnchen und Pommes aus der Fritteuse. Bin heut ne faule Sau.


----------



## Golfyarmani (11. Juni 2010)

Müsli Riegel in der Schulpause


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das perfekte Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iRapid (11. Juni 2010)

Einen Apfel


----------



## Lyua (11. Juni 2010)

Eine Schüssel Kirschen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

"Cream of Chicken Soup" von Heinz. Schmeckt wie verdicktes, lauwarmes Wasser, durch das irgendwann möglicherweise mal ein Huhn geschwommen ist.


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Paniertes Southern-style BBQ-Hähnchen und Pommes aus der Fritteuse. Bin heut ne faule Sau.


Hört sich aber gut an, bei mir gibt's heute Abend wahrscheinlich Schnitzel, Frittierte Kartoffeln und einen guten Gurken Salat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Bei mir gibt's heute selbst gemachtes grünes Curry mit Paprikastreifen und Basmathi-Reis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Brot mit allerlei Zeugs drauf.


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2010)

ravioli mit käse drüber..


----------



## Lyua (12. Juni 2010)

Götterspeise 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (14. Juni 2010)

Spaghetti bolognes.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

Snickääääääääääärs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Mr.T mag sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

Schnitzel mit Pommes.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Vanilleeis mit Soße


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juni 2010)

Melone!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (16. Juni 2010)

Triple Schokocookie vom mcD!


----------



## BinaufBlaue (16. Juni 2010)

Gemüse Thunfish vom Hofer!


----------



## Xanathoran (16. Juni 2010)

Ich schließe mich an - Thunfisch aka Katzenfutter ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2010)

Bockwurst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

Putenschnitzel mit Gemüse,Kartoffeln und dunkler Sause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Juni 2010)

Ich mariniere gerade Hähnchenwürfel mit Worcester-Sauce, Habanero-Tabasco und roten Zwiebeln. Dazu gibt's später eine cremige, helle Soße, Babykarotten und Erbsen. Rawr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. Juni 2010)

Leckere, süße Erdbeeren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (16. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich mariniere gerade Hähnchenwürfel mit Worcester-Sauce, Habanero-Tabasco und roten Zwiebeln. Dazu gibt's später eine cremige, helle Soße, Babykarotten und Erbsen. Rawr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thunfish in Gemüsesouce vom Hofer hätts auch getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber neeiin der feine Herr will wieder was Mexikanisches damit er zum Bett gehen schön furzen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (16. Juni 2010)

Gegrillte Shrimps mit Knoblauch Kräuer Soße und Kartoffel Ecken.


----------



## Breakyou (16. Juni 2010)

Putenschnitzel mit Spargel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Hackfleischeintopf


----------



## jeef (17. Juni 2010)

Sandwitchtoastertoast^^


----------



## Xanathoran (17. Juni 2010)

Proteinshake + Thunfisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2010)

Sandwich mit Käse,Schinken, Salami und Pfeffer.


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Würste, Pommes und ein guten Salat.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (18. Juni 2010)

frittatensuppe


----------



## Lily:) (18. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> frittatensuppe



Wasn das? :-D


----------



## Dracun (18. Juni 2010)

Kartoffeln mit Bohnen und Frikadelle ... vom Vortag .. hmm legger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schatzi ich liebe dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Toast Hawaii


----------



## Silmyiél (18. Juni 2010)

1 x Fleischkäsbrötchen 1 x Frikadellenbrötchen 1 x kalte Cola


----------



## Breakyou (18. Juni 2010)

hab mir grad ne Salamipizza in den Ofen geschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (18. Juni 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wasn das? :-D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemüsesuppe mit Palatschinkn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (18. Juni 2010)

Mal überlegen. Ich hatte 2 Bifi die mir überhaupt nicht schmecken, aber Mutter scheints ja gerne zu kaufen, also was solls. Dann hatte ich Spagetti mit ekliger Bolognese. 10 Minuten später ist meine Mutter einkaufen gefahren und hat die wunderbarste Soße der Welt gekauft, typisch. Da hat sie auch Toppas mitgebracht, falls das jemandem was sagt. Musste gleich die Hälfte dran glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt überlege ich ob ich mir noch eine Portion Toppas hole ooder doch die Spagetti mit der tollen Soße esse. Die Qual der Wahl ...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Juni 2010)

Episches Berserker-Chili mit tonnenweise Rindfleisch, Kidneybohnen, Mais, Paprikastreifen, Tomaten und natürlich endlos viel Habanero-Chilisoße. Brennt garantiert zweimal!


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Episches Berserker-Chili mit tonnenweise Rindfleisch, Kidneybohnen, Mais, Paprikastreifen, Tomaten und natürlich endlos viel Habanero-Chilisoße. Brennt garantiert zweimal!


Ich will auch Berserker-Chili, aber bei mir gibt's gleich Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (18. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Episches Berserker-Chili mit tonnenweise Rindfleisch, Kidneybohnen, Mais, Paprikastreifen, Tomaten und natürlich endlos viel Habanero-Chilisoße. Brennt garantiert zweimal!



Hahah das Brennt sicher vorne und Hinten total! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (18. Juni 2010)

Paprika Chibs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Juni 2010)

Käsebrötchen OM NOM NOM NOM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Melone, das tut bei der Hitze echt gut.


----------



## tschilpi (19. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Melone, das tut bei der Hitze echt gut.


Hitze? Hier in der Schweiz regnets die ganze Zeit, Schneefallgrenze 1400 Meter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pommes mit Wiener Schnitzel + Spätzle


----------



## Exicoo (19. Juni 2010)

Eben Pfirsich gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Eben Pfirsich gegessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^this.

und Krabbenchips <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Juni 2010)

Hähnchengeschnetzeltes in Honig-Senf-Sauce


----------



## Lyua (19. Juni 2010)

Bei mir gabs Spaghetti Bolognese. ^-^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Ohne Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (20. Juni 2010)

Gyros und Reis.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/747551177309771/Schweinebraten.html


----------



## Ugnar (22. Juni 2010)

Ein Salat und ein Schnitzelbrötchen.


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2010)

MilkyWay !


----------



## BinaufBlaue (22. Juni 2010)

Bear und ich werden gleich Frösche mampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2010)

Nutellatoast FTW. ^^


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2010)

Jetzt stopf ich mir ne rießen Protion Cabonara rein!


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Hamburger Royal Käse. Der TS is scheußlich


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juni 2010)

gebratene Nudel von der China Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kellogg's Krave


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Sieht lecker aus, Kitten... Wo gibtsn das?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Juni 2010)

In England. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es das Zeug auch in Deutschland gibt, aber halt unter anderem Namen. Gab es da nicht mal Werbespots für Frühstücksflocken, die Tresor heißen oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In England. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es das Zeug auch in Deutschland gibt, aber halt unter anderem Namen. Gab es da nicht mal Werbespots für Frühstücksflocken, die Tresor heißen oder so ähnlich?



Jap, die laufen immer noch:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbpyACOzYBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Lol geile werbung^^


----------



## Ugnar (22. Juni 2010)

Spaghetti Bolognese con Queso.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Juni 2010)

con queso ist spanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube, du meinst e formaggio


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2010)

Mr Tom <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (22. Juni 2010)

Spinattortellini mit Tomaten und Pellkartoffeln :>


----------



## Healor (22. Juni 2010)

Zahnpasta. Zum runterspülen dann noch ein einen Schluck Lysterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (23. Juni 2010)

Ein paar Nutella brötchen.


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2010)

Zwei Kiwis


----------



## Silmyiél (23. Juni 2010)

Pizza (Salami + Schinken + Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2010)

Gleich gibts Rouladen+ klöße , Pilzsauce und Salat !!!


----------



## Breakyou (23. Juni 2010)

Ein Fischstäbchensandwich


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (23. Juni 2010)

nix^^


----------



## BinaufBlaue (23. Juni 2010)

Kleine Kinder


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Kleine Kinder




ne,hatte ich gestern schon...


heute war ich bei meinem Lieblingstürken und hab die "Hallo-Mein-Freund-Das-Übliche?-Bestellung" genommen...
extra grosse Dönertüte mit Chickenfleisch,aber nich mit Pommes sondern mit Reis.dazu Cocktailsauce udn scharfe Sauce...ultralecker, wenn sich der Saucenmix mit dem festen Reis und dem Fleisch auf der Gabel verbindet...raaarrr...
als Alternative kann ich nur eine leckere Lahmacun empfehlen.möglichst mit Chickenfleisch,Schafskäse,scharfer Sauce und salat


----------



## Kehrin (23. Juni 2010)

Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (23. Juni 2010)

Bei mir gibt's gleich Schnitzel, Pommes und Gurken-Salat.


----------



## Healor (24. Juni 2010)

Kaffee und Kippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Walnüsse


----------



## Zangor (24. Juni 2010)

instant Nudeln


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2010)

Pommes und gegrillte Zucchini


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. Juni 2010)

käsebrötchen mit salami OM NOM NOM NOM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juni 2010)

Gerade 3 verschiedene



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in mich reingeballert, jetzt werde ich dank Freigabe des Zahnarztes mal vernünftige Nahrung zu mir nehmen...nach 3 Tagen des Darbens


AAAAAAH ICH MUSS FRESSEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Lyua (24. Juni 2010)

Honigmelone


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juni 2010)

Ahh morgen gibts Lasagne zur Feier des Tages xDDDD


----------



## BinaufBlaue (24. Juni 2010)

Sojajoghurt grad gefuttert xd


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juni 2010)

ich esse grade dännen die noobs ^^


----------



## Mindadar (24. Juni 2010)

Tabak *in ecke spuck xD


----------



## Lyua (24. Juni 2010)

Nudelauflauf mit Gemüse.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bofrost Cheesburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2010)

Klöse mit Rinderhüftsteak an Hackfleisch in Pfefferrahmsauce, frisch zubereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Gleich gibts lecker forelle vom grill


----------



## tschilpi (1. Juli 2010)

Zwar nicht essen, aber this:

[attachment=10675:n126700735009_8802.jpg]

Dieser Eistee ist der beste! Gerade bin ich von meiner Sucht weggekommen und nun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kecoa (2. Juli 2010)

Ne Schrippe mit Käse und nen großen, starken schwarzen Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donowitz529 (2. Juli 2010)

lecker Wassermelone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (2. Juli 2010)

Mohnstrudel mit Kaffee, ein ausgewogenes Frühstück.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2010)

2 Pfälzer mit Kraut und 2 Brezn :>


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Juli 2010)

soo, nun gibt’s die erste Runde Eis – Stracciatella + Vanilla…bei der Hitze heute das Beste….*dick werd*


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Haltet mich für ekelhaft oder verrückt, aber ich esse zum Frühstück den Jumbo-Döner von gestern Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (meine Kollegen schauen mich auch komisch an)


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Juli 2010)

No comment….


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

Hab heute Wurstsalat mit in die Arbeit gebracht und jetzt ham wir noch n 5 liter Fass aufgemacht 

hach arbeiten kann so schön sein :>


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2010)

Hab mir grade ne Bruscetta gemacht, leider gibts hier aber kein richtiges Ciabatta, also muss ich auf gesalzenes Brot zurückgreifen. Trotzdem sau lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (13. Juli 2010)

Ne Zigarette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Hitze kann ich irgendwie nichts Essen. Wenns bisschen milder wird mach ich mir noch lecker Joghurt mit frischen Früchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

du kannst nichts essen aber eine rauchen kannst du O.o?


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2010)

Sonnenblumenkerne


----------



## Healor (13. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> du kannst nichts essen aber eine rauchen kannst du O.o?



Das geht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (13. Juli 2010)

n joghurt. :>


----------



## Volcon (13. Juli 2010)

Salzstangen


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

Wurststemmel und in 15 min noch ne leberkässemmel


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Ess gradn Frisches Brötchen(Jep, trocken.) vom Bäcker, dazu´n Kakao. (Kalt natürlich, eiskalt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

Leberkässemmel und Käsesemmel... lecker :>


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juli 2010)

Da hat aber einer Geschmack an den Semmeln gefunden ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
Brühe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Schokocroissants und ein kühler Kakao. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Juli 2010)

3 Brötchen mit Lätta & Hinterschinken


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Wurstsemmel und Leberkässemmel zur brotzeit mal sehn was es mittag gibt^^


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

eiswaffeln ohne eis


----------



## Healor (19. Juli 2010)

in ca 10 Minuten Apfelrotkohl und Maultaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorausgesetzt ich vergess sie nicht vom Herd zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2010)

Chipsreste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@LoD ich wette morgen wird ein Post dastehen:

08:irgendwas

Wurstbrötchen/semmel und nachher ne Käse/Leberkäse-Semmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2010)

Spritzkuchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> @LoD ich wette morgen wird ein Post dastehen:
> 
> 08:irgendwas
> 
> ...



das wird er definitv, jeden tag um 9 is brotzeit kurz davor setz ich hier meinen post rein was ich mampfen werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




editv om 20.7.10
soooo grad eine Bierschinkensemmel gegessen jetzt gehts in die Kantine mir eine Leberkässemmel holen :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Johannisbeeren <3 Könnt ich mich reinlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Wasser und Brot


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Wasser und Brot



ha ich auch aber ungesalzenes Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> ha ich auch aber ungesalzenes Brot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe nichts von gesalzenen Brot gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts von gesalzenen Brot gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ungesalzenes schmeckt halt wirklich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2010)

yay Wurstsemmel, Leberkässemmel und heute mittag dann Cordon bleu mit kartoffelsalat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> yay Wurstsemmel, Leberkässemmel und heute mittag dann Cordon bleu mit kartoffelsalat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoD ich hasse dich, ich hab jeden Tag um 8 etwa bock auf Wurstsemmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> LoD ich hasse dich, ich hab jeden Tag um 8 etwa bock auf Wurstsemmeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



siehste genau so gehts mir auch

weißte was ich dann mache.... ich kauf mir eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> siehste genau so gehts mir auch
> 
> weißte was ich dann mache.... ich kauf mir eine
> 
> ...



Bei uns gibts nur welche mit... mit... SALAT!!! WIE KANN MAN AUF ETWAS MIT FLEISCH GEMÜSE TUN? WIE? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (21. Juli 2010)

Geburtagskuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Geburtagskuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenns deiner ist: Nachträglich alles gute und viel Glück im neuem Lebensjahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

zur Brotzeit: Leberkässemmel und Käsesemmel

und heute mittag wirds wohl der Braten gefüllt mit Sommergemüse, Knödel und Dillgurken für günstige 3,35 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



halleluja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zur Brotzeit: Leberkässemmel und Käsesemmel
> 
> und heute mittag wirds wohl der Braten gefüllt mit Sommergemüse, Knödel und Dillgurken für günstige 3,35 werden
> 
> ...



Bist'n Semmelfreak ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

nein aber schon mal versucht leberkäse zwischen 2 brezenhälften zu packen das klappt einfach ned :/


----------



## Lyua (23. Juli 2010)

Reis Pfanne


----------



## Breakyou (23. Juli 2010)

Fleischkäse mit Cocktailsauce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. Juli 2010)

Zuckerfreies Kaugummi


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Juli 2010)

Eine Köstliche Stroopwafel, in der Microwelle warmgemacht :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (23. Juli 2010)

2 Toasts mit Kochschinken und Käse.


----------



## Lyua (23. Juli 2010)

Mozzarella Salat mit Knoblauch Brot.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

Gummibärchen!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juli 2010)

Muschi Saft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ich esse gerade stück Steak, mit Kartoffel Salat. und Brot. und Trinke da zu Rot Wein. :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Erdnussbutter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2010)

Hackbraten mit Rotkohl, Kartoffelmus und Gemüse... Hmmmmm legger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (25. Juli 2010)

Vanilleeis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich gleich Rotkraut, Klöße und gutes Rind. Hausmannskost!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2010)

Gurkensalat


----------



## Onico (25. Juli 2010)

Menschenfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

Raffaello


----------



## Portgaz D. Ace (25. Juli 2010)

Möhre.


----------



## goldenangelbabe (26. Juli 2010)

selbstgemachte (!) pizza mit thunfisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Meica Currywurscht ---> Pappwürschtl in warmen Ketchup mit Currypulver FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

Karamellnüssegedönszeuchs halt


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

So ein komischer Shrimps-Salat, den ich im hintersten Eck meines Kühlschranks gefunden habe.


----------



## Lyua (27. Juli 2010)

Chilli Chips


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Chipsletten (:


----------



## Sally90 (27. Juli 2010)

döööner ;D ja ich weiss bissl peinlich aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg Lore


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Das M1 vom "Chinesen ums Eck". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2010)

Nutellabrot und ein O-Saft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (29. Juli 2010)

Ein Specksandwich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Juli 2010)

Bravo Chips - Geriffelt mit Salz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (29. Juli 2010)

Ein Tender XL, super dat Ding

Ich ess ein Milka Tender, da krieg ich einen ... Hunger!


----------



## Blackbiber (29. Juli 2010)

Ne BiFi


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> Chilli Chips



"Weizen Kartoffel Snack mit Pfeffer Geschmack" 

Du hast mir mein Ava geklaut... zumindest das Motiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Haselnuss-Ecken! Geilowatz!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Chipsreste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

Kalte Pizza... abartig, ich weiss - aber der Hunger treibts rein.


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juli 2010)

Brühe - angereichert mit Tomatenmark ;-)


----------



## Edou (30. Juli 2010)

Ne Brezel <3


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ne Brezel <3



gieeeev mit salami und käase überbacken ...


naja ich gleich Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2010)

Eine Mango.


----------



## Dominau (30. Juli 2010)

4 Camembert zum Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


omnomnomnomnom!


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Der Leberkässemmel werde ich mich anschließen - hol mir jetzt auch eine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (30. Juli 2010)

Milch und Große Schocko Kekse 
vorm Schlafen gehen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Kaugummi, spät abends essen mach Dick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kaugummi, spät abends essen mach Dick.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



versuchs mit Sperma-Light......macht schwanger aber nicht dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (31. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> versuchs mit Sperma-Light......macht schwanger aber nicht dick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTF!?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Juli 2010)

Dann aber vorher wenigstens ein Stück Ananas essen...


----------



## Lyua (31. Juli 2010)

Schnitzel und Pommes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2010)

Ein Stück Nuss Streuselkuchen von Kuchenmeister/Kuchenliebe 
(Neue Rezeptur jetzt probieren _(was ja eigentlich bdeutet würde, dass ich die Rezeptur probieren soll und nicht den Kuchen, aber ich lass das mal durchgehen)_) 
dargereicht in einer 400g Packung und haltbar bis zum 24.08.2010, wobei man davon ausgehen kann, dass bis dahin nicht mal mehr die Erinnerung daran vorhanden sein wird.

P.S.: Bewertung

5/10 
Der Kuchen ist mächtig, macht satt und ist nicht zu trocken. 
Allerdings drängen sich die Streusel zu sehr in den Vordergrund und die Füllung wird davon völlig zugekleistert. Eine wirklicher NUSS-Streusel ist es dadurch eigentlich nicth mehr was zu erhbelichen Punktabzügen führt.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> Schnitzel und Pommes
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo das hatte ich heut auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (31. Juli 2010)

Hatte Rührei mit Bolognese (die, die ich ÜBERALL reintu) gemixt. War lecker.


----------



## Juna. (1. August 2010)

Grad nichts :\


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

nichts :< aber will das aus meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doodless (1. August 2010)

5 Hamburger und nen grooooooooßen Kaffee von McDoof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2010)

Doodless schrieb:


> 5 Hamburger und nen grooooooooßen Kaffee von McDoof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht doch nichts über ausgewogene ernährung XD


----------



## Lyua (1. August 2010)

Ein paar Nektarinen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. August 2010)

Mohnkuchen^^


----------



## Jokxer (1. August 2010)

kleine kinder


----------



## Portgaz D. Ace (1. August 2010)

Selbstgemachte Lemon Bars




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. August 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> Ein paar Nektarinen


Nektarinen=win
hab ich auch gerade


----------



## Healor (4. August 2010)

Wenn meine bessere hälfte im Bad fertig ist gehts zum Running Sushi. Hab heute extra noch nichts gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (4. August 2010)

HotDog




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2010)

Bananeneis am Stiel mit Schokoüberzug...echt lecker!


----------



## Deanne (5. August 2010)

Thailändisch. Tofu mit Reis, Erdnüssen, Gemüse und Röstzwiebeln.


----------



## Jokxer (5. August 2010)

Wasabi Nüsse


----------



## Exzelsor (5. August 2010)

Karottenbrot mit Erdbeermarmelade


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Cornflakes, mit Vanillesoße anstadt milch, ich glaube ich erbreche gleich.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Da Bier hier als Grundnahrungsmittel angesehn wird: Ich trink grad ein Dunkles Radler (Gemischt aus Ustersbacker Dunkel und ja! Zitronenlimo) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

Früüühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2010)

Sonnenblumenkerne. Krieg ich zwar wieder Magenschmerzen von, aber hey, das ist es mir wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (6. August 2010)

Ich esse grade eine Schüssel voll Pflaumen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

Truthahnsteaks mit dänischem Schinken, Gemüsezwiebeln, Champignons, Käse, Sahne, Tomaten, Worcester-Sauce, Habanero-Tabasco und einem Hauch Wasabi. Vermutlich wird mich das Zeug umbringen, doch ich bereue nichts.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> ... Worcester-Sauce, Habanero-Tabasco und einem Hauch Wasabi. Vermutlich wird mich das Zeug umbringen, doch ich bereue nichts.




Hui, da weiß einer, was gut ist^^


----------



## Perkone (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hui, da weiß einer, was gut ist^^



Yoa, da weiß echt wer was gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn da echte, gute Habaneros drinne sin na dann guten Appetit. Ich liebe dieses scharfe Teufelszeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. August 2010)

Selbstgemachter Kartoffelsalat...Einach Höllisch gut. *_*


----------



## Lyua (13. August 2010)

Donuts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber nur einen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird mich das Zeug umbringen, doch ich bereue nichts.



Sobald du knappe 3 Stunden auf der Schüssel gesessen hast WIRST du es bereuen...glaub mir.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Ich ess gerade HAferkekse von Ikea mit Zucker-Zimt-Quark. Klingt so krank wie es schmekt, aber ich mags.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2010)

Bounty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (13. August 2010)

Die leckere Bolognesesoße meiner Mutter mit nem Brot. Yummi


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Pizza Salami


----------



## Enira (13. August 2010)

Gemüsefrikadellen ausm Rewe. Sind verdammt lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (13. August 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Die leckere Bolognesesoße meiner Mutter mit nem Brot. Yummi



Die von der Grossmutter schmeckt aber auch besonders gut *_*


----------



## Seph018 (13. August 2010)

Sou. Heute war ein ziemlich bracher Tag des Essens für mich. Frühs um 9 Uhr einen Hotdog aus Kaufland..er war gresslich. Dann gings auf zum Arbeiten, auf dem Nachhauseweg dann Mutti angerufen, dass sie ja bei Call-a-pizza bestellt. Zum Mittag gabs dann Pizza mit Bacon, Käse, Barbecue-soße und ähm Zwiebeln, viel mehr habe ich nicht erkannt. Und ein Sandwich mit Thunfisch. Wiedereinmal habe ich Mutter erklärt, dass ich Fisch hasse. Zum Abendbrot gabs dann, ähm, genau, Pizza mit Bacon, Käse, Barbecue-Soße und Zwiebeln... und gleich wieder ^_^ Jumbo-Pizzen, auf zum Sieg! Das nächste mal wirds aber 100% wieder eine Calzone!


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Kekse


----------



## Haggelo (13. August 2010)

Mohnkuchen und ''halb''eingefrorener saft


----------



## Onico (14. August 2010)

Eine Semmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Lolli.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

HAferkekse


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

Eben vom Chinesen Bratnudeln mit Schweinefleisch, Wan Tang und ne Flühlingslolle geholt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Eben vom Chinesen B*l*atnudeln mit Schweinefleisch, Wan Tang und ne Flühlingslolle geholt.



Korrigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spätzle mit einer Tomaten Rindfleischsauße und geriebenen Emmentaler


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Vorhin Spaghetti mit einer selbst gemachten Tomaten-King-Prawns-Soße. Vielleicht holen wa nacher noch nen Milchshake vom Burger King ^^


----------



## Lyua (20. August 2010)

Spätzle mit Käse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Gewürfeltes Schweinefleisch, Champignons, bunte Paprika, eine monströse Gemüsezwiebel, Tomatensoße mit ordentlich Knoblauch und Sahne und dazu tonnenweise Pasta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten... Willst du für mich als Koch arbeiten? Ich zahl auch gut!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Berserkerkitten... Willst du für mich als Koch arbeiten? Ich zahl auch gut!



Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich in England mein eigenes kleines Café aufmachen! Ich bekomme jede Woche Besuch, der sich zum Essen einlädt, weil hier außer mir anscheinend keiner kochen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich in England mein eigenes kleines Café aufmachen! Ich bekomme jede Woche Besuch, der sich zum Essen einlädt, weil hier außer mir anscheinend keiner kochen kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Engländer (und Soladra) haben einen sehr komischen Geschmack...Sollte das ganze wohl erklären.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2010)

Crunchips! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Engländer (und Soladra) haben einen sehr komischen Geschmack...Sollte das ganze wohl erklären.



Was hast du gegen großes Frühstück, Tee und Cornwall Pasties?


----------



## Bronzefisch (22. August 2010)

Muffins und Pfannkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (22. August 2010)

Nudelsalat mit Steak


----------



## Dominau (22. August 2010)

Vollmilch Brocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (22. August 2010)

"Ayran". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Gewürfeltes Rindfleisch in Rotweinsoße, wieder mal mit Champignons und ner monströsen Gemüsezwiebel. Und natürlich Pasta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

Chickenwings in Biermarinade.


----------



## Seph018 (22. August 2010)

Trockene Tiefkühlpizza mit 2 cm dickem Boden. Bäh.


----------



## Lyua (28. August 2010)

Bratkartoffeln und Ei


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2010)

Gemüsepfanne mit Tofu, Glasnudeln und Kokosmilch.


----------



## Krügerl (28. August 2010)

Grillhähnchen


----------



## Lyua (29. August 2010)

Pizza von gestern Abend


----------



## Dominau (29. August 2010)

Line - Kartoffelchips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. August 2010)

Sachertorte! *gg*


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2010)

warmen Kakao


----------



## Deathstyle (29. August 2010)

Wildschweinfilet mit Steinpilzkruste, angebratenen Kartoffelecken und Kohlrabi/Fenchelgemüse.


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_giev? °_°_


----------



## Alice Wonderland (30. August 2010)

McDonalds Crispy Chicken Salat und Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (30. August 2010)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Da mein letzter Thread in die Hose gegangen ist hier mal etwas neues.
> Was esst ihr gerade?xD
> Ich Chilli
> 
> ...



Öhm...

Kaffee del'nummero 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zigarette und so ein aus Toastbrot, Salami und Käse bestehendes zusammengeschmolzenes Etwas, mit einer Prise Salz.

Ja ich weiß... ich "BIN" gesunde Ernährung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2010)

Pommes und dazu Gurken und Tomaten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2010)

Käse-Wurst-Crosaint (Wirds so geschrieben !? :< )


----------



## Lyua (30. August 2010)

Pommes und Schnitzel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (30. August 2010)

Ich hol mir jetzt 'n Duplo 8)


----------



## Seph018 (30. August 2010)

Ein Bier als Abendbrot...


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> Pommes und Schnitzel
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*sabber*

Bei mir gibts leider nur Spaghetti Carbonara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (31. August 2010)

Pizza selbstgemacht versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (31. August 2010)

Mettwurst-(in Ermangelung von Brötchen) Toastbrot ... schmeckt (und riecht) aber trotzdem (selbst mein Chef hat schon reingeschaut)


----------



## Haggelo (31. August 2010)

pommes mit veg. schnitzel


----------



## Jokkerino (31. August 2010)

pew pew kiwi miwi. jokkerino in da house : D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2010)

Nen leckeren Italien B.M.T von Subway <3


----------



## Lyua (31. August 2010)

China Pfanne mit Sojasoße


----------



## Surando (4. September 2010)

ein sandwich mit nutella drauf.


----------



## Seph018 (4. September 2010)

Cappuchino.. pulver. o.O


----------



## Haggelo (5. September 2010)

Pom-Bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (5. September 2010)

Gummibärchen


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (7. September 2010)

Selbstgekochtes Curry. Alle Zutaten frisch gekauft (Curry vom Naschmarkt in Wien, Zwiebeln aus Garten, Chilis au vom Naschmarkt usw). Das geilste und Beste Chili das ich bis jetz gekocht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2010)

Selbstgemachtes Eis. Ist ganz gut gelungen. Eine Eismaschine wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. September 2010)

Ganz banal einfach mal Pasta mit Hackfleischsoße, ordentlich Tomaten, Basilikum, Knoblauch, Zwiebeln, Champignons, etwas Sahne... Rawr!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. September 2010)

Gleich gibts 2 Scheiben Brot mit Südtiroler Schinkenspeck *mjam mjam mjam*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. September 2010)

Bockwurst mit Sääänf


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. September 2010)

Nachdem meine spezial Sphagetti mit Tomatensoße wiedermal verunglückt sind hab ich mir 'n Lahmacun bestellt -.-


----------



## Surando (8. September 2010)

Da heute ein ganz besonderer Tag ist, haben wir heute McDonalds auf dem Speißeplan. Gerade esse ich es zwar nicht, aber ich habs mir gerade bestellt und es wird bald ankommen. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Haggelo (8. September 2010)

Cola eis!


----------



## Asayur (8. September 2010)

Eine leckere Tafel Noisette Schokolade von Suchard, einfach die beste die es gibt ^^


----------



## Breakyou (8. September 2010)

3 Donuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. September 2010)

Dürüm Kebap + Cocktailsauce + Yoghurtsauce + Extra Scharf


----------



## Tees (8. September 2010)

mh ja also ich esse im moment 6 Toast's
( ich habe Hunger^^ )


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2010)

Dunkle Schokolade und eine Kiwi. Komische Kombination, ich weiß.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. September 2010)

Geburtstagskuchen von meinem Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lecker Mohn


----------



## Jokkerino (9. September 2010)

Big mac menü vom megges


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2010)

Ne Frikadelle und ne Coke.


----------



## Olliruh (10. September 2010)

MCSunday +Pommes beides von MC`s <3


----------



## Perkone (11. September 2010)

Grad wieder selbergemachtes Curry gefuttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. September 2010)

bratwoscht


----------



## Death the Kid (12. September 2010)

Anscheinend gibt es für jeden Mist einen Thread...

Pommes mit Wurst und Ketchup.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2010)

Nen leckeres Sandwich mit Schinken, Salami, Käse, Salat und Pfeffer. Grrrrrrrml legger !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2010)

Sry doppelpost ...


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

XXL-Schnitzel auf XXL-Brötchen.
dazu eine 0,5er Tasse Espresso (nur Zucker, keine Milch).
(...kommt das nur mir so vor, oder sind diese XXL-Schnitzel kleiner geworden?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (17. September 2010)

Reis und Curry


----------



## Gfiti (17. September 2010)

Bei mir gibts grad zwei Stück Schokokuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würd gern was warmes essen aber hab grade nichts ordentliches hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Da ich zu faul zum Enkaufen war...

2 scheiben Toastbrot, mit kleingeschnittenen kalten Wiener Würstchen als Belag auf einer hauchdünnnen schicht Senf. und nen Kaffee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

Nen Kitkut (Whoaaa zu faul um auf die Verpackung zu gucken wegen der Rechtschreibung ... )


----------



## Haggelo (17. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> (...kommt das nur mir so vor, oder sind diese XXL-Schnitzel kleiner geworden?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sind noch groß genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (17. September 2010)

2 Toastys weggeschnaggt...


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

Zigarette + Glas kalter Sangria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Ein Apfel und dazu eine Kiwi


----------



## Lyua (18. September 2010)

Schoko Cookie´s und warme Milch.


----------



## Breakyou (18. September 2010)

ein Omlett und eine Dose Rockstar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2010)

Bei mir gibbet gleich Scholle gebraten mit Petersiliekartoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nebenbei so viel Bier wie geht xD


----------



## Seph018 (18. September 2010)

Chilli con carne mit Spagetti ... hauptsache Nudeln dabei, dachte ich mir o.O


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Milchbrötchen mit Nutella. <3


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. September 2010)

Chickenwings <3


----------



## Breakyou (20. September 2010)

Die beste gottverdammte schokolade auf dieser Welt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (20. September 2010)

Reste vom Mittag: Wurstgulasch und KAFFEE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

Wie kann man nur Kaffee trinken ... ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mir gleich ein leggeres Bauernfrühstück, hmmmm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

Wenn ich gleich Mittagspause hab werd ich mir nen Döner holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (21. September 2010)

Snickers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (21. September 2010)

In der Kantine gibts heute Kürbissuppe, einen Salat und als Hauptspeise hab ich mich für Hühnersalat entschieden. Am Abend werd ich mir wohl einen Döner gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (21. September 2010)

einen wirklich guten selbstgemachten Burger.


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2010)

Bratkartoffeln. Und nachher gibts zum Dessert selbstgemachte Heidelbeer-Pfannkuchen.


----------



## Lyua (23. September 2010)

Vanilli Bears



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

einen Berliner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Pommes und Gemüsespieße. Dazu grünen Tee.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2010)

Gewürfeltes Rindfleisch mit Frühlingszwiebeln, Knoblauch, Lauch, gelben Paprikastreifen, Champignons, einem kräftigen Schuss Rotwein in der Soße und dazu Farfalle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich koche für mein Leben gern. ^^


----------



## skyline930 (24. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gewürfeltes Rindfleisch mit Frühlingszwiebeln, Knoblauch, Lauch, gelben Paprikastreifen, Champignons, einem kräftigen Schuss Rotwein in der Soße und dazu Farfalle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wtf, gief.

Schoko-Erdnüsse :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2010)

Ein Kit-Kut-Eis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tionn (9. Oktober 2010)

Bananen, Vitamin C und so, gut für die Gesundheit.


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Geburtstagskuchen \o/


----------



## Breakyou (9. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Die beste gottverdammte schokolade auf dieser Welt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



THIS!


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2010)

Smiley-Pommes und gebratene Aubergine <3


----------



## Korgor (9. Oktober 2010)

Schokobananen


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Oktober 2010)

Salzstangen


----------



## mastergamer (10. Oktober 2010)

Erdnusslocken.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Letzten Stücke vom heutigen Kaffe&Kuchen


----------



## Thakiri (10. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel und Kartoffelsalat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Stärke-Herzen aus dem Bärentreff


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Die beste gottverdammte schokolade auf dieser Welt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Hab sie grad auch mal mitgenommen um deine Aussage zu überprüfen , ich kann dazu nur sagen : 

OMFG DU HAST RECHT °_°
_


----------



## Thakiri (16. Oktober 2010)

Ein Apfel


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker Kiwi


----------



## Dominau (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich esse grad den größten Apfel den ich je gesehn hab!
HELL YEAH!


----------



## Seph018 (19. Oktober 2010)

Döner...einen sehr.. kleinen.. Döner..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Mini Pizzen


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kræy (20. Oktober 2010)

Zimties


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2010)

Ofenkäse!! <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Oktober 2010)

Hähnchenbrust mit frischen Champignons, Zitronensaft, Frühlingszwiebeln, einer frischen, roten Chilischote und frischem Knoblauch, dazu geröstete Babykartoffeln mit Rosmarin, Knobi und ebenfalls einem Spritzer Zitronensaft. Verdammter Jamie Oliver!


----------



## Jester (26. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hähnchenbrust mit frischen Champignons, Zitronensaft, Frühlingszwiebeln, einer frischen, roten Chilischote und frischem Knoblauch, dazu geröstete Babykartoffeln mit Rosmarin, Knobi und ebenfalls einem Spritzer Zitronensaft. Verdammter Jamie Oliver!



Der feine Herr ist zu fein für Tiefkühlpizza und ne Molle oder wat?!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Oktober 2010)

Mir kommt kein Tiefkühl- und Dosenfraß ins Haus. Mit Ausnahme von gelegentlichem Tiefkühlgemüse, weil das ironischerweise oft frischer und gesünder ist als das Zeug im Gemüseregal vom Supermarkt.


----------



## Lily:) (27. Oktober 2010)

Das Selbe gilt auch für Nudeln oder das typische "Pfannenfertiggericht".

Die darf man ruhig mal mitnehmen.
Aber:

Sobald man den Krams ordenltich kocht, hat es denselben Inhalt wie frischer Kram.

Um sogar noch zu korrigieren:
Wird etwas schockgefroren, ist alles an Inhalt noch drin.

Kocht man es lang, verfliegen die Inhaltsstoffe schneller, als bei frischen Zutaten.


----------



## Kuya (27. Oktober 2010)

Schön das ich ein Bild gefunden habe, von meinem Essen. 
(Habe allerdings nur noch Kirschmarmelade, Erdbeer hat meine Freundin Gestern Platt gemacht *grml*). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (27. Oktober 2010)

Kirsche > Erdbeere


----------



## Gwynny (27. Oktober 2010)

HI!

Ich esse gerade gar nichts, weil ich später mit meinen Kolleginnen Essen gehe :-)
Bin mal gespannt, was es da Gutes gibt ....

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2010)

Kaugummi


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

After Eight - die feine englische Art...*mjam*


----------



## Seph018 (27. Oktober 2010)

Nudeln mit Carbonara. Mal wieder. Hatte heute auch diesen neuen Burger bei McDonalds. Bisschen später ordentlich Durchfall in ner Bank gehabt. War lustig.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehen aus wie gebackene Vorhäute... oO


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Oktober 2010)

Die sollten ursprünglich sicher auch mal Weird Crunchies heißen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

crunchy c*cks


----------



## iShock (27. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Der feine Herr ist zu fein für Tiefkühlpizza und ne Molle oder wat?!




Molle = bier ne ? D:


ess grad nix, aber schieb mir gleich so nen fertig burger ausm Supermarkt in die Mikrowelle oder halt was anderes was fix geht ^


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- aber selbstgemacht *sabber*


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm lecker-----aber das gibts nicht jetzt oder ?? Es ist 10:00 H...oder gabs Nachtschicht ?


----------



## Asayur (28. Oktober 2010)

Einen Salamisemmel mit italienischem Salat, sow lecker! ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

Heute in der Schule Chili con carne, mjamm...


----------



## Sekundant (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Gebratenes Rinderhackfleisch mit frischen Champignons, frischem Knoblauch und einer frischen Chilischote, abgelöscht mit einem Schuss Rotwein, passierte Tomaten, Basilikum und Zwiebelringe an bunter Pasta. Heute mal was Einfaches.


----------



## Seph018 (28. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gebratenes Rinderhackfleisch mit frischen Champignons, frischem Knoblauch und einer frischen Chilischote, abgelöscht mit einem Schuss Rotwein, passierte Tomaten, Basilikum und Zwiebelringe an bunter Pasta. Heute mal was Einfaches.



Hör auf das immer so lecker zu beschreiben ey v.v Bei uns gabs Nudeln mit Matschsoße ... hallo, das ist doch einfach nicht fair xDD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ist halt das Problem, wenn hierzulande Jamie Oliver Nationalheld ist und rund um die Uhr in der Glotze irgendwas kocht. Und das macht einfach mehr Bock auf frisch Selbstgemachtes als dieser unerträgliche Lafer, der nervige Zacherl und Horst "Beardfacé" Lichter. 

Vor allem ist es halt extrem gesund und macht glücklicher, fitter und ausgeglichener als ekelhafter Dosenfraß und Fertigpizza. Du scheißt zweimal die Woche einen kleinen Komposthaufen und den Joghurt für die Darmflora kann man ruhig mal weglassen.


----------



## Gerti (28. Oktober 2010)

Currywurst Pommes <3


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich ess grad Toasterpizza <3


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Hmmmmm lecker-----aber das gibts nicht jetzt oder ?? Es ist 10:00 H...oder gabs Nachtschicht ?



was mein fruehstueck muss kraeftig und fleischig sein^^


----------



## Deanne (28. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem, wenn hierzulande Jamie Oliver Nationalheld ist und rund um die Uhr in der Glotze irgendwas kocht. Und das macht einfach mehr Bock auf frisch Selbstgemachtes als dieser unerträgliche Lafer, der nervige Zacherl und Horst "Beardfacé" Lichter.



Das klingt ja fast so, als wäre Jamie Oliver nicht mords nervig. Manoman, geht der Kerl mir auf den Sack. Genau wie Tim Mälzer. Ständig gut gelaunt und immer ein kariertes Hemd an... WAHHH!!

Ich selbst koche auch gut und gerne, aber wenn in jedem zweiten Rezept irgendein ominöses Zeug drin ist, das man erst nirgends kriegt und das dann 10 Euro kostet... Ne. Frisches Gemüse benutze ich auch oft, aber manchmal hat es keine Saison und dann greife ich guten Gewissens auf TK-Artikel zurück. 

Und manchmal muss es auch ein Sack Pommes oder was vom Japaner sein. Wenn ich um 20 Uhr von der Uni nach Hause komme, hab ich keine Lust mehr, ewig in der Küche rumzustehen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Auf deutsch hab' ich mir den Oliver nie angetan, von daher kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Aber der läuft hier rund um die Uhr und kocht aus extrem simplen und bezahlbaren Zutaten in ein paar Minuten richtig geile Sachen. Und ich finde den verglichen mit den meisten deutschen Fernsehköchen auch nicht allzu nervig. Der Lafer ist ne blöde Oberzicke und wenn ich die Stimme von Zacherl höre, hab' ich keinen Hunger mehr.


----------



## Deanne (28. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Auf deutsch hab' ich mir den Oliver nie angetan, von daher kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Aber der läuft hier rund um die Uhr und kocht aus extrem simplen und bezahlbaren Zutaten in ein paar Minuten richtig geile Sachen. Und ich finde den verglichen mit den meisten deutschen Fernsehköchen auch nicht allzu nervig. Der Lafer ist ne blöde Oberzicke und wenn ich die Stimme von Zacherl höre, hab' ich keinen Hunger mehr.



Ich kenne Jamie Oliver auch in der englischen Originalversion und da finde ich ihn nicht minder unerträglich. Er und Tim Mälzer gehen mir extrem auf die Nerven. Allein diese übertrieben gute Laune macht mich schon rasend. Grund genug, dass beide sogar in Büchern über die nervigsten Phänomene unserer Zeit vorkommen. 

Dazu kommt, dass ständig erwähnt wird, doch immer Bio-Produkte zu benutzen. Und das ist teilweise eben nicht bezahlbar. Ich zahle viel Geld für Sojaprodukte und solche Sachen, da müssen die Bio-Gurke für 2,99 EUR und 6 Tomaten für 6(!) EUR echt nicht sein. Als Student ohne Bafög geht das einfach nicht.

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum man sich Kochshows ansieht. Da hampelt immer irgendein unruhiger Typ umher und am Ende hat man die Hälfte der Zutatenliste nicht mitbekommen, weil zwischendurch noch zig andere Themen angeschnitten werden. Ich bevorzuge Kochbücher, von denen ich mich aber nur inspirieren lasse, weil ich am liebsten frei Schnauze koche.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag Kochsendungen. Ab und zu fällt mir einfach nix Neues ein, was ich mal ausprobieren könnte und da bieten die immer wieder Inspiration. Und es zwingt mich ja keiner, ausgerechnet die Gurke zu kaufen, auf der Öko draufsteht.


----------



## Seph018 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, da ich noch bei Mama wohne, und sie liebend gerne Matsch kocht, der zugegebenermaßen meistens erträglich ist, läufts bei mir mit dem kochen noch nicht so. Früher habe ich tatsächlich ganz gerne Jamie Oliver und co. geschaut, aber auch nur weil sie zufällig auf Prosieben kamen. Das läuft ja irgendwie meistens, auch wenn der Ton aus ist. Oder die Sendung mit so einem Schwarzen, der immer die fettesten Stücke Fleisch grillt, wo man sich einfach wünscht es würde bereits ein Teleporter erfunden sein. Aber kochen macht schon verdammt Spaß. Ich trau mich nur nie, irgendwas ohne Fertigsoßen zu probieren, vor allem, da ich ja mit Fertigsoßen schon so manches mal Atompilze aufsteigen sehe ... Einen Tipp für was leichtes, ohne großartig Zutaten zu brauchen? Vielleicht eine leckere Nudelsoße? :3 Sorry für diesen Batzen Offtopic.


----------



## Deanne (29. Oktober 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Einen Tipp für was leichtes, ohne großartig Zutaten zu brauchen? Vielleicht eine leckere Nudelsoße? :3 Sorry für diesen Batzen Offtopic.



Was magst du denn in deiner Nudelsauce? Mit Fleischeinlagen kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber eine einfache Tomatensauce lässt sich sehr einfach zubereiten.

Die Zutaten für meine Tomatensauce sind einfach und schnell vorbereitet:

- Basilikum (am besten frisch, gibt es schon für 99 Cent)
- Knoblauch
- Zwiebeln (ich bevorzuge rote)
- Tomaten
- Zucchini
- Olivenöl
- Oregano
- Salz und Pfeffer (am besten aus der Mühle)
- Eine Prise Zucker

Zwiebeln und Knoblauch fein hacken und in Olivenöl anschwitzen. Die Zwiebeln sollten glasig sein und können ruhig etwas Farbe bekommen, verbrennen dürfen sie aber nicht. Zucchini würfeln und dazu geben, ebenfalls anbraten. Dann die gewürfelten Tomaten. Wenn die Sauce dickflüssiger sein soll, das Innere entfernen. 
Ist zwar gesund, macht die Sauce aber auch wässriger. Das ganze Gemüse köcheln lassen, dabei dürfen die Tomaten ruhig zerkochen. Zum Schluss mit etwas Gemüsebrühe ablöschen (man kann auch einen passenden Wein benutzen) und mit den Gewürzen abschmecken. Vor dem Servieren den gehackten Basilikum darüberstreuen.

Wenn du es schärfer magst, kannst du auch Peperoni dazugeben. Je nach Geschmack kann man auch etwas Sahne oder Parmesan verwenden.

Edit: Die Sauce kann man auch über Nacht in einem Glas ziehen lassen oder im Mixer zerkleinern, falls man eine cremigere Konsistenz bevorzugt. 
Ich mag es aber am liebsten, wenn man die einzelnen Zutaten noch herausschmeckt.

Zum Thema:

Ich hatte heute keine große Lust zu kochen, also gab es Pommes und dazu gebratenen Tofu mit selbstgemachter Saté-Sauce.


----------



## Asysone (29. Oktober 2010)

ich mach mir heute nen strammen Max ....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2010)

Nen Landliebe-Schokopudding. Legggähh


----------



## Seph018 (29. Oktober 2010)

Oh man, was fühlte ich mich als Kind immer verarschte, wenn jemand vom strammen Max sprach. Fragte mich immer was ich verbrochen hatte. 
Danke Deanne, das werd ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen ! Steht ganz oben auf meiner To-Do-List, haha. Habe ja früher immer Bolognese aus dem Glas genommen. Fand ich teilweise echt lecker, erinnere mich an einen Beitrag in dem Thread von vor ein paar Monaten hier, da habe ich sie als die beste Soße der Welt gepriesen ! Leider schmeckt dir mir inzwischen so gar nicht mehr, da kommt mir das gerade recht. Tiefkühlfraß kann ich mir zur Zeit irgendwie nicht antun ... wooomit wir zum Thema kommen ;D
Meine Ma hat nämlich ganz normale Bouletten gemacht, mit gefühlten 5g Salz pro Boulette.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich ess gradn XXL-Schnitzel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Käse Kuchen


----------



## Ellesmere (5. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (5. November 2010)

gestern hab ich mit einen Salat mit braunen Champignons und einem Rinderfilet gemacht - mit einem schönen Wallnuss-Kürbiskernöl. mjamnamnam

heute gabs zur Pause ein Vollkornweckerl mit Liptauer, Tomaten und Paprika und zu Mittag gabs Shrimpscocktail ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (5. November 2010)

Hatte leider keine Champignons und Radischen mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. November 2010)

Grad SchniPoSa - Schnitzel, Pommes und - naja kein Salat aber rote Beete - und nu bin ich Satt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Kiddiriegel <3


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. November 2010)

Holzfällersteak Pfannengroß!! 
Episch


----------



## Nuxxy (29. November 2010)

Ich esse grade meinen zur Arbeit mitgebrachten Salat, trotzt WoW sollte man sich gesund ernähren


----------



## Luminesce (29. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Ich esse grade meinen zur Arbeit mitgebrachten Salat, trotzt WoW sollte man sich gesund ernähren



totz..? Mich hielt WoW nie davon ab n Salat oder eine Frucht zu essen 

Ich esse grad einen Naturjogurt mit Petersilie


----------



## Dropz (29. November 2010)

ich trinke kaffee


----------



## Euphemia (30. November 2010)

Mein "Frühstück" auf der Arbeit dass aus einem Brot mit Honig besteht und einem Lindenblütentee um die Kälte zu vertreiben .


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS schmeckt so episch! <3


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. Dezember 2010)

Milchbrötchen


----------



## katja0175 (1. Dezember 2010)

Frühstück? was iss das?

kaffe und zigaretten zum wach werden^^

ich weis das ist ungesund aber mein ritual am morgen


----------



## Fauzi (1. Dezember 2010)

Zigarette und Kaffee! Checked.
Im Sommer dann lieber Zigarette und Red Bull :-D
Wenn ich am Mittag nicht zum essen komme dann n Brötchen mit irgendwas drauf, n Kaffee und ne Zigarette. 

Achja meistens kommen noch meine Vitamintabletten dazu :O ^^


----------



## katja0175 (1. Dezember 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Zigarette und Kaffee! Checked.



da bin ich ja froh das ich keine ausnahme bin^^


----------



## Curry88 (1. Dezember 2010)

Pomcurry


----------



## Curry88 (1. Dezember 2010)

Pomcurry Tüte... übelst lecker... wie nen pomdöner, halt nur mit currywurst!!!!!^^


----------



## Euphemia (1. Dezember 2010)

Mah Meh aus der Mikrowelle, ist aber leicht angebrannt


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Dezember 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Mah Meh aus der Mikrowelle, ist aber leicht angebrannt



Was ist denn Mah Meh? oO

Marmeladen... ne, kein 'h'... ähm Margari... nein,......mah, mah, mah .... was kann 'Meh' sein.... Mehogel.. , ach Quatsch... Mammu.. nein... <- Mein tatsächlicher Gedankengang, getippt in realtime


Okay, ich geb auf. Was ist das?


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

Nudeln mit Huhn, laut google.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Dezember 2010)

Oh, auf die Idee bin ich garnicht gekommen. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass es eine Abkürzung sei (aufgrund der Procurrys und Pomdöner -.-)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich esse grade...garnix 
das muss sich ändern


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Dezember 2010)

Chili con carne aus der Dose ist nicht gut


----------



## salamipizza (1. Dezember 2010)

Eben 2,5 Brötchen + Salat und gleich gibts nen Döner =)


----------



## Fauzi (1. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Chili con carne aus der Dose ist nicht gut



Und meistens voller Bohnen.. urks ^^


----------



## Kartonics (1. Dezember 2010)

ich esse grade lahmachun (wie schreibt man das??) Pizza


----------



## Luminesce (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich esse gerade einen gurkensalat und pastirma (ka. wie man das schreibt) ^^


----------



## Mindadar (2. Dezember 2010)

*schmatz* den qualm meiner kippe, ich frühstücke nicht


----------



## Tyrnen (2. Dezember 2010)

Esse gerade zwei Frikobrötchen


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2010)

Buchstaben-Nudelsuppe und Vollkornbrot


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Dezember 2010)

selbstgebackene Ingwerkekse, Nussecken und Kipferl 
Weihnachtskekse FTW


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Schoko-Keks-Riegel FTWOOOORLD !!!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKGWlsUdAcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Grad ein bisschen Salat... ich versuche mich jetzt gesünder zu ernähren -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Grad ein bisschen Salat... ich versuche mich jetzt gesünder zu ernähren -.-



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!


Das heisst bei mir: Nur noch 2x am Tag Fleisch xD Und 1 Mal was gesundes


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das heisst bei mir: Nur noch 2x am Tag Fleisch xD Und 1 Mal was gesundes



Ahhhh


----------



## Deanne (3. Dezember 2010)

Spagetthini mit Knoblauchöl (selbstgemacht), Basilikum und Paprika. <3


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

3 Minuten Cupnoodles


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2010)

Maggi Magic Asia Huhn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luminesce (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich esse grad Cornflakes
Bin vor 2 Stunden aufgestanden


----------



## Perkone (10. Dezember 2010)

Pistazien


----------



## Luminesce (10. Dezember 2010)

KinderÜberraschungsei!!!


----------



## Kartonics (11. Dezember 2010)

BBQ Chips von Pringles


----------



## Fauzi (12. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Curry-Balls :O
OMG Lecker Paniertes Pouletfleisch mit einem Currysauce-Kern :O Legga :X


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Toffife!


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ein ausgezeichnetes Menü gerade gehabt ;3

Nudeln mit Käse, dazu Shrimps mit Limettensaft.
Mozzarella mit Salz und Basilikum.
Einen leckeren Burger mit Ketschup-Mayo sauce und Gurkerln
Und grosses Glas Vollmilch


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ich mir gestern ein Hacksteak mit Reis und Currysoße mit Ananasstücken gemacht hab, mach ich mir heute ganz faul eine Backofenpizza.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Dezember 2010)

Müller Milchreis.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bereiter gerade vor:
Meine absolute Leibspeise <3

Milder Cremespinat mit krustig gebratenen Kartoffeln, dazu ein hart gekochtes Ei mit Majonaise, 2 Frankfurter die lecker angebraten sind und zum trinken Almdudler, das beste aller Getränke ;D


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Nur Kaffee und Zigaretten für mich.

Zu Kalt, und zu viel Schnee um auch nur für Nahrung das Haus zu verlassen, nichtmal mim Auto.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

naja das steht ja generell auf deinem ernaehrungsplan, ganz abgesehen von den witterungsbedingungen 

ich hab grad die besten burger der stadt zu mir genommen. ja genau, richtige und keinen MD oder BK frass (pfui!). und das beste is das die taeglich bis morgens um 8 offen haben mmmhhh


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Dezember 2010)

Brot, Käse und ein Ei. Dazu ein Kaffe und ein Glas Apfelschorle.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2010)

Ü-Ei


----------



## Giggelidu (19. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich hab grad die besten burger der stadt zu mir genommen. ja genau, richtige und keinen MD oder BK frass (pfui!).



Hey, nichts gegen 'nen schönen Big King ab und an, ja!?


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja das steht ja generell auf deinem ernaehrungsplan, ganz abgesehen von den witterungsbedingungen
> 
> ich hab grad die besten burger der stadt zu mir genommen. ja genau, richtige und keinen MD oder BK frass (pfui!). und das beste is das die taeglich bis morgens um 8 offen haben mmmhhh



Du warst schon immer meine Ernährungstherapie.
Immerhin hab ich dir ja auch meine Peperonisalami-sucht und den Knobi-Baguette-Wahn zu verdanken. 

Du musst mir aber noch sagen, wo genau es diese Burger giebt, sp wie du "sie" beschreibst, 
will ich unbedingt einen probieren, oder ist das der Laden von dem du mir schonmal erzählt hast?

oh, und b.t.t.: Brötchen mit Peperonisalami (wer hätte das Gedacht), und dazu einen frischen Kaffe aus "dem Pott". Yammi...


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2010)

Honigbrot mit kakao


----------



## Kuya (20. Dezember 2010)

Ne klate Pizza und dazu kalten Kaffee, weil ich lieber Beiträge geschrieben habe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

Nen Döööööönaaaarrrrrrrrr


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich esse gerade einen leckeren selbstgebackenen Keks.


----------



## Atzmuto (25. Dezember 2010)

döner mit alles ausser zwiebeln wegen mundgeruch^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

mit ohne zwiebelns also?

wie weihnachtlich...


----------



## Rayon (25. Dezember 2010)

Nachm Fondue grad stopf ich in die letzten lücken rocher.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Dezember 2010)

Rinderbraten mit Broccolicroutons, Röstis und Rahmsoße.


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

ich will meine Sig essen :<


----------



## Dominau (28. Dezember 2010)

kaaaalte crispy fries mit barbecue soße und ketchup :>


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Da mein letzter Thread in die Hose gegangen ist hier mal etwas neues.
> Was esst ihr gerade?xD
> Ich Chilli



Irgendwie brauche ich in Threads mit diesen Namen eigentlich nicht mehr Posten, 
weil seltsammerweise immer wenn ich drin Lande, ich schreiben müsste "Kaffee und Zigarette",
weil das für mich irgendwie zum Internet/Zocken gehört, wie "Tastatur und Maus".

naja wie dem auch sei...

halbe Tasse kaltergewordener Kaffee, den ich gleich nachgießen gehe, und ne Zigarette, (wer hätte das gedacht).


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

boah ich bring dir naechstes mal ne thermoskanne mit...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich will meine Sig essen :<



Ich auch... 

Naja ich esse grad nen Appel ...


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> boah ich bring dir naechstes mal ne thermoskanne mit...



Verflucht... jetzt brauch ich doch noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für dich. 

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

Tasse Kaffee mit Amaretto und Scheibe getoastetes Volkornbrot.
(...endlich den Teufelskreis durchbrochen ).


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

ich habe gerade beschlossen, nie wieder was zu essen... das geht natürlich nicht, daher werde ich zumindestens dieses jahr nichts mehr essen... 

da ich mich nich zwischen nudeln und pizza entscheiden konnte musste ich natürlich wieder mal beides bestellen und kämpfe jetzt mit den konsequenzen... 
boah mir is sooo schlecht... ^^


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2011)

Die Aldi "After Eight" Täfelchen. 




Hmmmm....minzig.....


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Januar 2011)

Grünkohleintopf.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (2. Januar 2011)

Zuckerstangen....mmhhh


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Januar 2011)

Schokolinsen


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2011)

Cashewkerne und Wasser


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2011)

Kaffee ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Januar 2011)

frische gebrühten tee


----------



## ruffy-f (4. Januar 2011)

Mit Ovomaltine bestrichenes Brot und Wasser^^


----------



## Giggelidu (4. Januar 2011)

ruffy-f schrieb:


> Mit Ovomaltine bestrichenes Brot und Wasser^^



Gibt's sowas auch rezeptfrei?


----------



## Luminesce (12. Januar 2011)

Tofu NUdelsuppe und Sushi *_*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Domino-Eis F***ING RULES !!!


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Januar 2011)

eine Banane


----------



## SonicTank (23. Januar 2011)

Babybel


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2011)

Einen Apfel, aber ich weiß genau, daß ich danach nur noch mehr Hunger bekomme.  -_-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

Kindaaaaarieeeeegääääl


----------



## Healor (26. Januar 2011)

2 Bio-Findschgal

Weiss jetzt garnicht wie man die dinger auf Hochdeutsch nennt. Auf jeden fall sau lecker


----------



## Gazeran (26. Januar 2011)

Smacks + Wannabe Hamburger xD

Wannabe Hamburger = Hamburgerbrötchen mit gaaaanz viel Ketchup und Mayo darauf dann 3 Scheiben Schinkenwurst sowie eine Scheibe Käse 

Mjam!


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Januar 2011)

Milchreis nom nom nom

Auch wenn auf der Verpackung steht "3 Portionen" und ich grad mal einen Teller voll kriege. oO"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudeln mit Hacksoße hmmmhmhmhmhm


----------



## Deanne (29. Januar 2011)

Ein Stück Gurke. 

Ich gehe heute Abend essen, daher will ich mir nicht schon vorher den Bauch vollschlagen. Besonders nicht, wenn man eingeladen wird.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudeln mit Hacksoße hmmmhmhmhmhm



Jetzt bin ich neidisch.


----------



## Stevesteel (2. Februar 2011)

Maoam und Gummitiere, ich sollte mehr Obst auf Arbeit essen -_-


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> 2 Bio-Findschgal
> 
> Weiss jetzt garnicht wie man die dinger auf Hochdeutsch nennt. Auf jeden fall sau lecker




Das ja doof...nichtmal Google kennt das Wort ... 

Achso, chinesische Tütennudeln


----------



## Zukane (2. Februar 2011)

Kürbisbrezeln


----------



## Soramac (2. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Milchreis nom nom nom
> 
> Auch wenn auf der Verpackung steht "3 Portionen" und ich grad mal einen Teller voll kriege. oO"



Das frage Ich mich auch immer, steht drauf 2-3 Portionen aber für welche Leute denn? Versteh das echt nicht, wer das immer testet. z.B. Miracoli Spaghetti, kann eine große Tüte alleine essen, obwohl 2-4 Portionen drauf steht


----------



## Poseidoom (14. Februar 2011)

Rougette Ofenkäse!^^


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2011)

Suppe... eigentlich.


----------



## Deanne (15. Februar 2011)

Rosmarinkartoffeln mit selbstgemachter Remoulade.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte die ununterbrochen essen ~_~


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

Luft.

Nichts leckeres im Haus.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das frage Ich mich auch immer, steht drauf 2-3 Portionen aber für welche Leute denn? Versteh das echt nicht, wer das immer testet. z.B. Miracoli Spaghetti, kann eine große Tüte alleine essen, obwohl 2-4 Portionen drauf steht



Sicher, dass du die große Miracoli meinst? Die reicht bei uns nämlich locker für meinen Vater und mich und ich kann am nächsten Mittag die Reste futtern ^^ Bei der kleinen stimmt das aber, die ess ich auch alleine, da steht glaub ich "2-3 Portionen" drauf...

BTT: Rührei mit Speck ohne Fett (weil ich so pienzig bin und keinen Speck mit Fett drann esse) und Sauerteigbrot... Mjammi


----------



## Gazeran (15. Februar 2011)

Om nom nom nom
mein Kopfhörer Kabel
o_O


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Milch.
Bloß war meins Choco-Knusper ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanglnator (16. Februar 2011)

Kaffee ^^


----------



## Videorecordum (16. Februar 2011)

A Eitrige mit Buckel und a 16ner-Blech ( wobei i ma des 16ner Blech für Zmittog aufbewahr )


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Februar 2011)

Einen verdammt leckeren "Nuccino" Schoko-Nuss Pudding. :>


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

In ca. 5 Minuten sind meine Nudeln al dente und dazu gibt's Bolognese a la schneemaus


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Februar 2011)

ne Scheibe Käse


----------



## schneemaus (26. Februar 2011)

Einen Schokomuffin, dazu einen Flat White vom McCafé - Nomnomnomnom!


----------



## Contemptio (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Reis mit Curry Sauce und Hühnchen Fleisch Indisch.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2011)

Videorecordum schrieb:


> A Eitrige mit Buckel und a 16ner-Blech ( wobei i ma des 16ner Blech für Zmittog aufbewahr )



auf hochdeutsch für die dies nicht verstehen:


Käsekrainer mit einem Stück Brot und ein Ottakringer  (hoff mo bin richtig wor länga net in Wien)

P.S. Ich esse gerade nen Obstgarten


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Februar 2011)

Rest Nudeln mit Gewürz-Ketchup 


Und für Mittwoch gerade nen Pott Handkäs mit musik aufgesetzt


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2011)

Einen Apfel.

Habe gleich noch einen Termin und koche mir erst später was.


----------



## Haner (28. Februar 2011)

1 kg Margherita Gnoccis vom Eismann und 
dazu mit Käseüberbackenen Fenchelauflauf!


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2011)

guten Hunger


----------



## Almdoodler (1. März 2011)

Kubideh!! -> Lammhack mit Safranreis... richtig lecker. Vom Iraner nebenan


----------



## Azus (2. März 2011)

pizza


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (2. März 2011)

Xits Käsestick


----------



## Korgor (2. März 2011)

Reisauflauf mit Birnen


----------



## cell81469 (2. März 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Reisauflauf mit Birnen



Der Auflauf ist ja schon ohne Birnen schlimmgenug aber zusammen? *schauder*

Naja hier isses nur ne Bratwurst mit Kartoffeln^^ keine lust gehabt groß zu kochen.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2011)

Brot mit Zwiebelwurst, rote Zwiebeln und Knobi


----------



## Alux (3. März 2011)

Cookies mit schwarzen Kaffee und an alle die grad essen :

Guten Hunger


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. März 2011)

Grüne Skittles


----------



## Alux (3. März 2011)

ne weiße Milka


----------



## Azus (6. März 2011)

Affengehirn mit Harferflocken und Milch, jam!!! lecker!


----------



## Azus (6. März 2011)

Affengehirn mit Harferflocken und Milch, jam!!! lecker!


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. März 2011)

Azus schrieb:


> Affengehirn mit Harferflocken und Milch, jam!!! lecker!



Mit Haferflocken? Du bist ja ekelhaft...

b2t: Grade nur nen Kaffee...nacher sicher irgendwas mit Kartoffeln (davon hab ich noch nen ganzen Sack voll)


----------



## Alux (6. März 2011)

momentan nur Luft aber bissel später Schweinsbraten mit Kartoffeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2011)

Erdbeeren mmhhmhmm


----------



## llcool13 (6. März 2011)

Toast mit Eiersalat


----------



## Dominau (8. März 2011)

Krabbenchips!
Ich bin verrückt nach den Dingern :>


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Kornflakes!


----------



## Tokenlord (8. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kornflakes!



This!


----------



## Edou (8. März 2011)

Ne Brezel. :S


----------



## Glun (8. März 2011)

hmm.. knabber am Cola Deckel.. hab nichts mehr im Haus :<


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Cordon Bleu (ich hoffe mal das schreibt man so) mit Kartoffeln und Preiselbeeren.


----------



## Gazeran (8. März 2011)

Eigentlich so Vanille Waffeln, aber bin zu Faul mir was zu Trinken zu holen.
Daher esse ich grade meine Kapuzenbändel.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. März 2011)

Ein unvorstellbar riesiges Sandwich mit Schinken, Käse, Zwiebeln, Dijon-Senf, einem Tropfen Balsamico-Essig und frisch gemahlenem schwarzem Pfeffer.


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2011)

_Bockwurst mit süßem Senf *nom nom nom*

_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2011)

In ein paar Minuten Nudeln und Schweinefilets in Blauschimmelsauce
Dazu gebratene Birnen


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Gleich gibts lecker Rindersuppe...


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Traubenzucker...


----------



## BlizzLord (8. März 2011)

Meinen Finger.


----------



## Tilbie (8. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Meinen Finger.



9 von 10 Fingern sagen das ist ungesund....


----------



## BlizzLord (8. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> 9 von 10 Fingern sagen das ist ungesund....



Der 10. ist der Chef und sagt was gemacht wird!


----------



## Tilbie (8. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Der 10. ist der Chef und sagt was gemacht wird!



Wollte eigendlich darauf hinaus das du den 10. schon Abgegessen hast, aber wenns der Chef is haben die Anderen natürlich nichts zu sagen. *g*


----------



## Alux (14. März 2011)

ein großes Nutella Extrawurst Gouda und getrocknete/eingelegte Tomaten Sandwich (ja perverse Kombi aber ich hatte kein Bock mir mehrereSandwiches zu schmieren, im Magen kommt eh alles zusammen)


----------



## Laxera (18. März 2011)

und trotzdem würde ich des net runter kriegen *bäh sagt und sich schüttelt*
(schon allein weil ich tomaten net aus stehen kann (als tomatensauce, suppe, auf ner pizza (aka tomatenmark) und so schon, aber so in natura...näh - hab da ein kindheitstrauma, da ich mal gezwungen wurde eine zu essen, man hat mir mund zu gehalten (nase auch) damit ich das schlucken musste....hab danach gekotzt als wenn es kein morgen gäbe)

so was nehme ich gerade zu mir:

flammkuchen (gekauft und verfeinert d.h. extra käse und zusatz-schinken 

mfg LAX
ps: dazu gibts coke light (bin müde, brauch etz des koffein)


----------



## Sabito (18. März 2011)

Hm... was esse ich gerade.... ich glaube das war Weißbrot mit Leberwurst, Paprika (das Gewürz) und Pfeffer.


----------



## Berserkius (18. März 2011)

Trockene Stulle mit Gouda Käse, Speisequark ( magerstufe ) pur und ein Eiweißshake ohne Geschmack.


----------



## Kuman (18. März 2011)

Bei mir gabs grade Rindersteak mit Kartoffeln und grüne Soße...Muhaha^^


----------



## Ellesmere (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wattwurm- einen davon^^


----------



## Edou (19. März 2011)

2 Mettbrote <3


----------



## Laxera (20. März 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Trockene Stulle mit Gouda Käse, Speisequark ( magerstufe ) pur und ein Eiweißshake ohne Geschmack.



eiweißshake ohne geschmak und quark (der ja uch nach "nix" schmeckt)....schon komisch was manche leute unter nahrung verstehen (sicher: essen kann man des, aber schmecken tut des iwi net)

naja bei mir: brot (3 scheiben) mit schinken und käse (leerdammer - man weiß net wie man des schreibt d.h. hoffentlich richtig)

mfg LAX


----------



## Fauzi (20. März 2011)

Poulet-Curry Wrap und PaprikaShells :O
Sonntag ist immer ungesund


----------



## iShock (20. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rog8ou-ZepE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ice Ice Baby


----------



## Berserkius (21. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> eiweißshake ohne geschmak und quark (der ja uch nach "nix" schmeckt)....schon komisch was manche leute unter nahrung verstehen (sicher: essen kann man des, aber schmecken tut des iwi net)
> 
> Für den Muskelaufbau aber wichtig.


----------



## iShock (3. April 2011)

2 toastbrote und dazwischen Ketchup und Piccalilly 


Davor ne Schüssel Reis mit Ketchup


(Ja ich esse ALLES mit Ketchup , außer Schokolade x) )


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2011)

Balkansalat


----------



## Gurk1 (3. April 2011)

Bandnudeln & Schnitzel


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. April 2011)

Flüssig Brot


----------



## Chillers (3. April 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Flüssig Brot



Pizzabrötchen


----------



## Konov (4. April 2011)

Hühnerfrikassee mit Nudeln


----------



## Demordar (4. April 2011)

selbstgezaubertes Putensahnegeschnetzeltes mit Mais, Erbsen und Paprika ... dazu Nudeln


----------



## Laxera (4. April 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Laxera schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eiweißshake ohne geschmak und quark (der ja uch nach "nix" schmeckt)....schon komisch was manche leute unter nahrung verstehen (sicher: essen kann man des, aber schmecken tut des iwi net)
> ...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. April 2011)

Lecker Lecker Fertigthunfischpizza mit viel Cola zum nachschütten und ordentlich Knoblauchsauce drauf. <3


----------



## Demordar (4. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ...
> 
> gib was ab und zwar sofort  ^^
> 
> ...




Ne alles meins  Außerdem ist schon alles weg  Und ich kann mich nur noch rollen. Aber Flammkuchen ist auch lecker


----------



## Berserkius (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebotic (4. April 2011)

Gleich seit langem mal wieder ne ungesunde Bestellpizza mit pervers lecker Honig-Senf Sauce


----------



## Tilbie (4. April 2011)

Erdnüsse nomnomnomnom


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

Eiskaffee bei strömenden Regen


----------



## Laxera (4. April 2011)

auch nett (also der eiskaffee 

naja ich esse gerade erdnusslocken (fastenzeit ist zwar momentan, aber: die kirche kann mir buckel runter fetzen und das von mir aus mit lichtgeschwindigkeit - deren feiertage, mit ausnahme von Weihnachten sind IMHO eh mist (ok, vll noch ostern, für die kleinen 

mfg LAX


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2011)

nichts ich faste


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2011)

In 5 Minuten das, womit uns die Mensa vergiften will.


----------



## Konov (5. April 2011)

Penne Bolognese


----------



## Sabito (5. April 2011)

zwei Scheiben Weißbrot mit Curryketschup


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2011)

2. tag ohne essen


----------



## TrollJumper (6. April 2011)

Versuchst wohl nen Aufstand zu verhindern oder was?

Esse in ca. 5 min ne Waldpilzcremesuppe und ne Scheibe Brot


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Versuchst wohl nen Aufstand zu verhindern oder was?
> 
> Esse in ca. 5 min ne Waldpilzcremesuppe und ne Scheibe Brot



ne ich will entschlacken^^ Weils meinem Darm nicht so gut geht


----------



## Konov (6. April 2011)

Fischstäbchen mit Rest Nudel Bolognese von gestern. ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (6. April 2011)

Kibbeling vom Markt hmm


----------



## Konov (9. April 2011)

Spaghetti Bolognese vom allerfeinsten... HACKFLEISCH (Fleisch ist mein Gemüse!) scharfe Soße... MJAM MJAM MJAM


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Spaghetti Bolognese vom allerfeinsten... HACKFLEISCH (Fleisch ist mein Gemüse!) scharfe Soße... MJAM MJAM MJAM






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2011)

Schlacke im Darm? Das stell ich mir schmerzhaft vor. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Schlacke im Darm? Das stell ich mir schmerzhaft vor.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD im übertragenen Sinne  Habs aber aufgegeben weil ich kran geworden bin und jetzt gerade lecker rindersalami mit zwiebeln auf einer oberen brötchenhälfte


----------



## llcool13 (10. April 2011)

Letzte Woche ein Waffeleisen für einen Euro auf E-Bay erstanden. Grade gabs die ersten Waffeln :-)


----------



## Stevesteel (12. April 2011)

Megadöner für schlappe 3,50€


----------



## Konov (12. April 2011)

In rund 2 Minuten: Reis mit Paprika


----------



## Felix^^ (12. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Megadöner für schlappe 3,50&#8364;



Mit Lecker Gammelfleisch? 


@topic: Nutella Brot


----------



## Wolfmania (12. April 2011)

erst Hühnchen mit Salat + Brot, nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2011)

Mach mir gerade Bratwürste mit Bratkartoffeln. Nicht unbedingt gesund, aber lecker.


----------



## Felix^^ (12. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mach mir gerade Bratwürste mit Bratkartoffeln. Nicht unbedingt gesund, aber lecker.



Gesund ist nebensächlich! Hauptsache es schmeckt!!!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Gesund ist nebensächlich! Hauptsache es schmeckt!!!



Naja, leider nicht. Aber an und zu darf man sichs mal erlauben.


----------



## Konov (12. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, leider nicht. Aber an und zu darf man sichs mal erlauben.



So seh ich das auch!


----------



## llcool13 (12. April 2011)

Heute gibt es mal ne Tiefkühlpizza. So n Standart Ding wo ich noch Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Thunfisch uns Käse oben drauf getan habe (die Kalorien haben sich denke ich mal verdoppelt  ). Hab grade keine Lust was richtiges zu machen.


----------



## jeef (12. April 2011)

Kekse


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2011)

In wenigen Minuten Döner


----------



## Konov (15. April 2011)

Reis mit Putenbrustfleisch und Paprika + Curryketchup


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

so grad gemacht:

1 Scheibe Toastbrot mit Schnittkäse
1 Scheibe Toastbrot mit Frischkäse
1 Scheibe Toastbrot mit Senf


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

gebratenes Lachsfilet mit Reis


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2011)

Erdbeeren *.*


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2011)

Erst gab's Spargel mit Kartoffeln und Speck und jetzt hat die Mutti sogar Eis selber gemacht. Kurz davor hat sie Schokopudding gemacht. Also heute ist sie sehr produktiv. Ich finde es toll, dass ich an den Tagen, an denen ich nicht in der Mensa esse, dermaßen verwöhnt werde. ^^


----------



## Haner (17. April 2011)

gab gerade überbackenen fenchel mit fisch und selbstgemachten gnoccis! :-))
und dazu noch scharfe tomatensoße.
war echt lecker.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. April 2011)

ne Apfeltasche


----------



## Tyalra (19. April 2011)

Nudeln mit ketchup


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Eiskaffee


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2011)

Kalte Ravioli aus der Dose



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Traum!


----------



## keilexander (19. April 2011)

Prinzen Kekse und Cola Cherry <3


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kalte Ravioli aus der Dose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mjam, die hab ich als single geliebt


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> mjam, die hab ich als single geliebt



Nun muss Frau an den Herd, oder was? ^^

Ich hatte eben zum Abendessen Toasties mit Kräuterbutten und Karotten. Nam Nam.


----------



## llcool13 (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit ganz viel scharf


----------



## Tyrnen (19. April 2011)

Heute gab es Nudeln mit Gehacktessoße


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Heute abend ein dickes Schnitzel mit Pommes

jetzt durcheinander das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (20. April 2011)

schleckermäulchen  (ist eigentlich FASTENZEIT - aber: a) wer hält sich da schon dran (also ich net....kirche ist wie alter staub der in ner ecke liegt und damit: nicht interessant) und b) es macht doch gleich mehr appetit, wenn man dran denkt das es da doch ein paar "spinner" gibt die "gerne" hungern 

naja ich futter gerade ne scheibe käse (leerdammer)

mfg LAX


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Ich bin kein Christ, somit ist mir auch Fastenzeit egal. Zwar bin ich getauft, aber man kann den Glauben ja hinterher immer noch ablegen.

Übrigens hatte ich zum Mittagessen mexikanischen Reis mit roten Bohnen und Paprika. Hatte die letzten Tage zu viel Fleisch, jetzt gibts erst mal eine Woche lang nur Grünzeug - bis zum Grillen an Ostern jedenfalls.


----------



## Vercon (20. April 2011)

Naja, bei dem Wetter esse ich nichts fettiges. Deshalb habe ich heute eine richtig geilen (Ja, meine Freundin benutze "geilen") Salat gemacht. Ruccola, Mais, Tomaten, Zwiebeln, leichten Kochschinken, Spargel, Paprika. Natürlich mit einem Kräuter Creme fraiche Dressing. Himmlisch.. Nur leider kann man davon nicht viel machen, weil alles sonst zu matschig wird.

Ach und zu trinken gabs JAPONICA Apfel! Hach, ich liebe Japonica.


----------



## suesssauer (20. April 2011)

Käsebrot und eine Möhre.
Hab ich mir heute selbst mitgebracht und finde es wieder richtig lecker.


----------



## Laxera (20. April 2011)

deshalb macht man bei so nem salat das dressing erst beim essen dran  (wobei ich thousand islands bevorzuge....creme fraich esse ich zu POTATOES  only (wobei ich da auch SOUR CREAM lieber mag 

so meiner einer futtert schon wieder ne scheibe käse (eltern sind am werkeln (die haben beide im moment frei, weshalb ich mich lieber verkrieche, sonst spannt mich noch wer zum arbeiten ein  und mich wollen sie net kochen lassen (verstehe ich nicht, denn immer wenn ich des doch mache, dann "fressen sie mir das zeug aus der hand"....vor allem wenn spaghetti oder rigatoni mache 

aber ist net mein problem, ich störe einfach nachher wenn die fertig sind  (essen wird es dann wohl auch geben 

mfg LAX
ps: karotten ess' ich nur gekocht anders schmecken die gräßlich IMHO


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Was ist denn das Undefinierbare am unteren Teil?


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

Schafskäse mit Zwiebeln


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

grad geöffnet: ne Tüte Chips und ein Hirter Märzen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. April 2011)

quark mit roter grütze^^


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

rote grütze?


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> rote grütze?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rote_Gr%C3%BCtze


----------



## Perkone (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> grad geöffnet: ne Tüte Chips und ein Hirter Märzen



Omg! Jemand, der Hirter kennt  Ich hoffe, du würdigst dieses edle Bier XD

Topic: Grad ne geselchte Schweinszunge mit Kartoffeln... Einfach genial  Und jetz nochn Bier ^^


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch ein "Was trinkt ihr?" Threat? Oder ein Cocktail-Rezepte Threat?
Ich trink nämlich grad was leckers, hab ich neu gemixt


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Inzwischen die zeite Tafel Schokolade^^


----------



## iShock (21. April 2011)

Schoko Eier x(    Esse zu viel Schokolade


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Omg! Jemand, der Hirter kennt  Ich hoffe, du würdigst dieses edle Bier XD
> 
> Topic: Grad ne geselchte Schweinszunge mit Kartoffeln... Einfach genial  Und jetz nochn Bier ^^



gselchte Schweinszunge.. hmmmm

Hirter is einfach geil, dass sollten sie größer vermarkten damits des wenigstens in ganz österreich gibt nit nur in paar länder
Perkone woher kommste denn falls ich fragen darf?


BTW: so ne Art Manaschnitten nur halt mir Schokoüberzug


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Einen Apfel


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

3 Brote zum Frühstück dazu Kaffee


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Pfannkuchen


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Pfannkuchen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich esse gerade Kornflakes. Nach 5 Schachteln die gleichen schmecken sie nach Pappe.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die absolut geilsten Cornflakes auf diesem Planeten.
Wenn die gekauft werden überleben die keinen Tag. <3


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

gleich gibts Spaghetti mit Thunfischsauce mjam


----------



## Laxera (22. April 2011)

back-erbsen  ^^ (keine chips da, die teile sind ok als ersatz)

und: ICH WILL NE VERDAMMTE WURST - aber: meine eltern bestehen drauf - aus scheiss kirchlicher tradition (und das obwohl die sonst überhaupt net gläubig sind!) - heute nur fisch etc. zu essen 

mfg LAX
ps: die kath. kirche soll untergehen...scheiss lügner verein mit moral etc. aus dem 17 JHD die auch noch geld nehmen obwohl man deren "service" nicht in anspruch nimmt (kirchensteuer....werde austreten und das BALD - und wenn ich bezahlen muss dafür!)und noch dazu meinen immer noch im leben der menschen die erste geige spielen zu können (keine musik in kneipen heute z.B. - ist ja net erlaubt...) und in der politik mitmischen zu können, obwohl jeder weiß wozu es führt, wenn religionen in der politik mit mischen (ich sag nur: kreuzzüge und progrome!)


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ICH WILL NE VERDAMMTE WURST



Ich ess grad ein Salamibrot.


----------



## Grushdak (22. April 2011)

Derzeit esse ich nix.
Gleich aber gibt es u.a. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Champignons in Panade


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. April 2011)

hm, was esse ich gerade? *schaut auf seinen schreibtisch*

nix


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2011)

dito


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2011)

Grillen


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Gerade gegessen:
2 Kugeln Eierliköreis, 1 Kugel Mokkaeis und 1 Kugel Vanilleeis. Hm....^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Müüüüsli


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Müüüüsli



Das könnt ich auch mal wieder essen.


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Flüssignahrung

Man nehme ein etwas größeres Glas (0,3 oder mehr) und gebe ca zur Hälfte Fanta Mango hinein. Als nächstes fülle man annhähernd auf mit Genever (niederländisches Schwarze Johannisbeere Zeugs mit Alkohol). Um die Süße ein wenig zu kaschieren schmeckt man mit einem Spritzer Zitrone sowei einem großzügigem Schuß Wodka ab.
Et voila: Yummy!


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Müüüüsli



Dito!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Walnüsse


----------



## iShock (22. April 2011)

nutella auf brot.... noch geschätze 3 Bissen.... 


Naja liegen ja noch 4 Tafeln Schokolade in der Schublade *sabber*


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

Ein Maxibon Capriccios Eis von Nestle


----------



## Alux (23. April 2011)

nen Lindschokohasen und ne Flasche Rotwein (ja die Mischung ist pervers^^)


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja ist auch ne perverse Mischung, ich weiß...


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

KARAMELLHASENOHR! Dam dam daaaaaaaam!


----------



## Konov (24. April 2011)

Pasta Napoli


----------



## Gazeran (24. April 2011)

Tiefkühlschockolade :O


----------



## Ruki-Sama (24. April 2011)

Zu dritt: 3 McDoof Maxi Menü's mit je Big Mac, Pommes und Coke. Extra dazu noch große Pommes, 'n McFish und 2 McDouble. 
=> Und nein wir sind keine fetten Nerd's! XD


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Schokolade!


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (24. April 2011)

grillen


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. April 2011)

Freak-a-delle  ^^


----------



## Perkone (25. April 2011)

N Brot mit Speck und hartgekochten Eiern belegt.


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

lecker Osterschinken


----------



## Azerak (25. April 2011)

*guckt auf den grün/roten Schleim*
Weiß ich nicht genau... *weiter ess*

Spaß beiseite... ich warte gerade noch aufs essen... irgendwas mit Kohl und Kartoffeln x_X
*magenknurren*

-_-


----------



## Legendary (25. April 2011)

Das geilste Fleisch der Welt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rouladen for the win! <3


----------



## Grushdak (25. April 2011)

nun nix mehr - da das Essen gerade im Ofen angebrannt ist ...


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

ne Semmel mit Wurst und Käse


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Kalte Pizza von gestern und kaffee schwarz ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

Warme, selbstgemachte Pizza von heute und Wasser still.


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2011)

Fleischreste von Gestern


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Pizzabrötchen gefüllt mit Schinken und Käse von gestern, dazu ein (Oster-)Ei und ein Brot sowie Apfelschorle


----------



## Niklasx (28. April 2011)

kaugummi^^


----------



## Perkone (28. April 2011)

Ne Käsekrainer und ne Burenwurst (beide gekocht) mit süßem Senf und 2 Schnitten Hausbrot. Zum trinken ne Dose Pure Cofain 699


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Penne Bolognese mal wieder, ist echt ein Leibgericht


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Reis und Paprikagemüse


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMGOMGOMG NOMNOMNOM *.*


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2011)

Das letzte Stueckchen Himbeertorte


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Mach mir grad Spaghetti Bolognese. Wenn man das Zusammenkleben verhindern will, gibt man dann eher Öl oder Butter ins Wasser dazu? Ich hab mal einen Schuss Öl reingemacht.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mach mir grad Spaghetti Bolognese. Wenn man das Zusammenkleben verhindern will, gibt man dann eher Öl oder Butter ins Wasser dazu? Ich hab mal einen Schuss Öl reingemacht.



Bei mir klebt nie was zusammen und ich hab weder Öl noch Butter hinzugegeben.
Dabei hört man das recht oft, dass es zusammenklebt bei anderen Leuten...

Wenn ich die Spaghetti in den Topf gebe, dann lasse ich sie immer wie Mikadostäbchen kreisrund in den Topf gleiten, vllt. liegts daran. Ab und zu umrühren und Salz natürlich ins Wasser... da klebt nix.


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2011)

Zusammenkleben passiert nur, wenn zu wenig Wasser zum Kochen gebracht wird. Faustregel: ca. 1 Liter Wasser für 100 Gramm Nudeln. Dann verklebt auch nix. Öl ins Wasser wurde früher mal gesagt, ist aber mit das Schlimmste, was man machen kann. Problem: Die Nudeln kleben zwar tatsächlich nicht mehr zusammen, nehmen allerdings die Sauce auch nicht mehr gut auf und es schmeckt nicht so gut.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich zu Ostern bekommen ^^


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Zusammenkleben passiert nur, wenn zu wenig Wasser zum Kochen gebracht wird. Faustregel: ca. 1 Liter Wasser für 100 Gramm Nudeln. Dann verklebt auch nix. Öl ins Wasser wurde früher mal gesagt, ist aber mit das Schlimmste, was man machen kann. Problem: Die Nudeln kleben zwar tatsächlich nicht mehr zusammen, nehmen allerdings die Sauce auch nicht mehr gut auf und es schmeckt nicht so gut.



Danke für die Info, dann nehm ich also immer genug Wasser


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Zusammenkleben passiert nur, wenn zu wenig Wasser zum Kochen gebracht wird. Faustregel: ca. 1 Liter Wasser für 100 Gramm Nudeln. Dann verklebt auch nix. Öl ins Wasser wurde früher mal gesagt, ist aber mit das Schlimmste, was man machen kann. Problem: Die Nudeln kleben zwar tatsächlich nicht mehr zusammen, nehmen allerdings die Sauce auch nicht mehr gut auf und es schmeckt nicht so gut.



Das erklärts, warum ich nach einem halben Teller den Mülleimer gefüttert habe.


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, dann nehm ich also immer genug Wasser






Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das erklärts, warum ich nach einem halben Teller den Mülleimer gefüttert habe.



Gern geschehen =)

Und ich empfehle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht ALLES drin. Von Nudeln kochen über nem einfachen Rührteig bis hin zu komplizierten Gerichten =)


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Von der Sorte hab ich schon zwei daheim, aber das hilft bei mir nix. Naja, wenigstens probier ichs!


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Von der Sorte hab ich schon zwei daheim, aber das hilft bei mir nix. Naja, wenigstens probier ichs!



Als Mann absolut ehrenwert wie ich finde.
Leider wird es kaum honoriert bei uns Männern.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2011)

Man hätte im Jugendalter ja auch mal jemanden fragen können, bevor man zu Hause ausgezogen ist, wie z.B. die Mutter  Oder denkt ihr, jede Frau hat ein Kochgen und kann automatisch kochen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Man hätte im Jugendalter ja auch mal jemanden fragen können, bevor man zu Hause ausgezogen ist, wie z.B. die Mutter  Oder denkt ihr, jede Frau hat ein Kochgen und kann automatisch kochen?



Ich hab gefragt und hab dafür zwei Bücher bekommen, aber mal im Ernst: Ich bätter doch nicht ewig durch ein Buch, nur um zu wissen, was ich essen soll. Das ist die Mühe doch gar nicht wert. Essen ist nur notwendig, aber keine Religion!


----------



## Konov (30. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Man hätte im Jugendalter ja auch mal jemanden fragen können, bevor man zu Hause ausgezogen ist, wie z.B. die Mutter  Oder denkt ihr, jede Frau hat ein Kochgen und kann automatisch kochen?



Also das was ich kann in Sachen Kochen, hab ich bei meiner Mama abgeschaut, wo auch sonst? 

Kochbücher hab ich keine, halte davon auch nicht soviel, weil das ganze Nachlesen natürlich auch Zeit kostet, die ich kaum habe.

@Topic
Ne Tasse Kaffee (Trinken, nicht essen!)


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. April 2011)

Esse grad Toast. Morgens ess ich sowieso selten was, weil ich nie weiß was ich da essen soll. Toast mag ich eigentlich nicht, total minderwertig Energieträger :/


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2011)

Aber schmecken tut Toast trotzdem gut..

Ich ess grad Eierlikör-Kuchen


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2011)

Magnum Gold


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Nudeln mit Hühnchen-Tomaten-Rahm-Sauce (mit dem Rama Cremefine Zeugs gemacht und mit ein bisschen Frischkäse verfeinert) - lecker!

Edit: Das war aber auch wirklich alles, was mein Kühlschrank noch hergegeben hat. Was ich morgen esse - ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung, aber morgen früh geh ich mal zum Tante-Emma-Laden und kauf was, damit ich morgen nicht Hunger leiden muss


----------



## Perkone (2. Mai 2011)

Gleich noch ne Packung Spinat mit Kren verfeinert... Man ich liebe Spinat


----------



## Onedavidone (3. Mai 2011)

Leibniz choco Vollmilch butterkekse, mhhhh :-)


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Mai 2011)

Brot mit marmelade
Brot mit Nutella
Wasser

Kippe


maan ich will wieder nach Hause zu nem gefüllten Kühlschrank   ;D


----------



## Desdinova (3. Mai 2011)

Vollkornbrot mit Butter, Kresse und Käse


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab k.a. was ich zu Mittag essen soll. Hatte eigentlich an selbstgemachte Pizza gedacht, aber bin nun einfach zu faul zum Einkaufen.


----------



## Terrascream (3. Mai 2011)

Paprika-Zwiebel-Mais-Thunfischsalat... selbstgemacht... einfach legendär (:


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

kalten Hackbraten und Eiersalat mit Zwiebel und viel Motoröl.. MJAM


----------



## Perkone (3. Mai 2011)

N Bier... zu essen hab ich nix mehr zu hause


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (3. Mai 2011)

Essig Gurken ( Die Grünen im Glas ) bin danach total verrückt .


----------



## McGorbo (3. Mai 2011)

Popel


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

McGorbo schrieb:


> Popel



Du bist ein schlechter Mensch.


----------



## McGorbo (3. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist ein schlechter Mensch.




Oder der Kühlschrank ist einfach leer  .


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> N Bier... zu essen hab ich nix mehr zu hause



Mein Beileid.. *vollen Kühlschrank aufmach*

EDIT. grad Rum-Kokos-Schoko


----------



## Perkone (3. Mai 2011)

Danke Alux  So, bereits zweites Bier. WEnn scho nix zu essen da is, tuns Glasweckerln auch xD


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

So gehört´s sich^^


----------



## Perkone (3. Mai 2011)

Naja gut, hab noch ne Packung Spinat im Einfrierschrank gefunden... das werd noch essen nacher haha ^^


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist ein schlechter Mensch.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2KDmFf3k77A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich esse gerade Pfirsich-Ringe-Eis


----------



## Sabito (4. Mai 2011)

Öhm.... gleich gibt es Nudeln, die zu druch sind mit Soße.^^


----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2011)

Pistazien mopf mopf


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Mai 2011)

Zwei fertig-Sandwiches vom Lidl. Normalerweise koche ich selbst, aber heute kein Bock gehabt. Wie hat es geschmeckt? Nun ja, der "Bacon" hat quasi nach nichts geschmeckt und war einfach nur zäh, ebenso wie das Ei. Die Salami und der Käse waren in gewisser Weise schmackhaft, aber irgendwie... naja, die vom Netto sind deutlich besser.


----------



## Sabito (4. Mai 2011)

die nudeln waren ein reinfall, haben für die ersten 3 Tellerfast die gesamte soße und viel magie verbraucht.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2011)

Kokosnuss-Joghurt <3


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder ein schönes SNICKERS!!! *aufreiss*


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte eben ein Schokobrötchen, allerdings weniger aus Hunger als aus Langeweile. Verdammt, ich komm von meinen 86 nicht runter. ^^


----------



## zoizz (5. Mai 2011)

Ein imba-leckers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben ein Schokobrötchen, allerdings weniger aus Hunger als aus Langeweile. Verdammt, ich komm von meinen 86 nicht runter. ^^



Ich schieb seit einigen Wochen ein gutes Bäuchlein vor mir her und werd es nicht so recht los. Beim Laufen stört es schon etwas.
Aber ich mag auf Schokolade und Co. nicht verzichten. Was solls, solange mans kaschieren kann


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was solls, solange mans kaschieren kann



Im Winter ja. verdammt, im Winter ja!!


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Im Winter ja. verdammt, im Winter ja!!



Och auch im Sommer gehts u.U. 

Ich hab mir vor paar Tagen zwei neue Polohemden gekauft, Größe M, also relativ körperbetont für eine große und schlanke Person wie mich. Passt wie angegossen, nur der Bauch den man dann manchmal sieht, naja durch Körperhaltung fällt der oft auch gar nicht auf.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Man muss nur vornübergebeugt laufen und behaupten, man hätte Wachstumsschmerzen!

Wobei ich es nicht so recht verstehe bei mir. Ich esse nicht übermäßig viel und laufe .. naja unregelmäßig, aber schon mind. 1x die Woche meine 8 Kilometer. Ich schiebs aufs Cortison, das ich nehmen muss.

Na wobei, 1,84m und 86 Kilo, das geht doch. Wenigstens kipp ich nicht beim ersten Schubser von einem Halbstarken aus den Latschen. ^^


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Man muss nur vornübergebeugt laufen und behaupten, man hätte Wachstumsschmerzen!
> 
> Wobei ich es nicht so recht verstehe bei mir. Ich esse nicht übermäßig viel und laufe .. naja unregelmäßig, aber schon mind. 1x die Woche meine 8 Kilometer. Ich schiebs aufs Cortison, das ich nehmen muss.
> 
> Na wobei, 1,84m und 86 Kilo, das geht doch. Wenigstens kipp ich nicht beim ersten Schubser von einem Halbstarken aus den Latschen. ^^



1,87 und 78 kilo hier ^^
Aber Waschbrettbauch? Weit gefehlt. Das Thema hatten wir ja auch schonmal 
Immerhin stramme Waden. 

Ich lauf 2-3 mal die Woche, dafür aber max. 5 km. Das Bäuchlein bleibt! ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Mai 2011)

Twinkies :]
Es ist gut wenn ein Freund über die Ferien nach Amerika fliegt


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Thunfisch im eigenen Saft, nen Apfel und nen Lind Hasen, dazu ne Flasche Mineral

EDIT: Schwarzbrot mit Kräuter-Frischkäse, Polnischer und Emmenthaler

EDIT EDIT: Schokoeis in der Tüte


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Angebratene Semmelknödel mit Ei und dazu Sauerkraut


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2011)

selbst gemachter vanille pudding und dann später noch n schönes schweins filet vom grill und dazu ebenfalls selbst gemachter kartoffelsalat *sabber*


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> selbst gemachter vanille pudding und dann später noch n schönes schweins filet vom grill und dazu ebenfalls selbst gemachter kartoffelsalat *sabber*



wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

*mjam,majam*, Rindfleisch mit Krensoße und gerösteten Erdäpfeln


----------



## Tilbie (8. Mai 2011)

Schokolade. Und ich hasse mich dafür. Aber sie is einfach so göttlich


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Mai 2011)

Selbstgemachter Vanillepudding^^


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

KAltes Chiliconcane (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt^^) von vorgestern.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Heut nachmittag eine richtig dicke Schüssel Spaghettieis mit Sahneunterbau und schön fruchtiger Erdbeersoße vom Italiener nebenan ... wow kein Vergleich zum Tiefkühleis - die Eissaison sei eröffnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_- so ähnlich -_


----------



## Soladra (8. Mai 2011)

Erdnussnugat


----------



## Shargo (8. Mai 2011)

kekse.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2011)

Hawaii-Toast, aber statt Schinken angebratener Speck.


----------



## Terrascream (9. Mai 2011)

Nudeln mit Garnelen <333


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute mal. Dafür hab ich außer einer Scheibe Brot heut Morgen auch noch nix gegessen - aber nach dem Einkauf jetzt hatt ich nicht auch noch Lust zu kochen. Außerdem gibt's morgen ja Salat, da geht das mal 

Edit: Allerdings mit Onion Rings statt Pommes - ich liebe diese Dinger vom BK ^^


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unverschämt kleine Verpackungsgröße!


----------



## Niklasx (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


supergeil. ich liebe starbucks <3<3<3
esse gleich ciabatta


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unverschämt hohe Preise.


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2011)

_Euromünzen <3_


----------



## Perkone (10. Mai 2011)

Spinat.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Erdbeeren mit Zucker


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

KNOPPERS!!!!!!


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Unverschämt hohe Preise.



Aber extrem lecker. Ab und zu gönn ich mir sowas auch mal.

Ich ess grad Spaghetti Bolognese, grad fertig gekocht <3 Legga =)


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Mai 2011)

Eben gabs in der Kantine das Mittwochs-Spaghetti-Massaker (oder Nudeln satt, um es netter auszudrücken). Einen gaaaaaaaanz vollen Teller mit Nudeln und verschiedenen Saucen zu einem recht erschwinglichen Preis. Dafür liebe ich den Mittwoch


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir meinen freien Tag auch mit nem Pot Nudeln versüßt ;d

es geht einfach nix über Nudeln mit scharfer tomatensauce und Parmesan ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab mir meinen freien Tag auch mit nem Pot Nudeln versüßt ;d
> 
> es geht einfach nix über Nudeln mit scharfer tomatensauce und Parmesan ^^



Parmesan! Für mich ein Grundnahrungsmittel in rauen Mengen. ^^
Ich hau mir von einer großen Tüte Parmesan gerne mal pro Nudel-Mahlzeit 1/4 der ganzen Tüte über den Teller.


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

aber nicht dieser billige, der bei den Maracoli-Spagetti beiliegt, oder der vorgeraspelte aus der Dose. Das muss am besten Parmesan am Stück sein - legga.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> aber nicht dieser billige, der bei den Maracoli-Spagetti beiliegt, oder der vorgeraspelte aus der Dose. Das muss am besten Parmesan am Stück sein - legga.



Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Frisch gehobelter oder geriebener Parmesan, den man am Stück gekauft hat, schmeckt auch vollkommen *anders* als fertig geriebener aus der Tüte =)


----------



## Slayed (11. Mai 2011)

Doppelkekse ._.


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

oder noch besser, die mit weissem Schokoladenüberzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Frisch gehobelter oder geriebener Parmesan, den man am Stück gekauft hat, schmeckt auch vollkommen *anders* als fertig geriebener aus der Tüte =)



hehe bei mir gibts nur frischgeriebenen^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Frisch gehobelter oder geriebener Parmesan, den man am Stück gekauft hat, schmeckt auch vollkommen *anders* als fertig geriebener aus der Tüte =)



Ich weiß nicht, hab das mal probiert und gar keinen Unterschied geschmeckt. Bin wohl nicht so der Feinschmecker. ^^ Abgesehen davon bevorzuge ich eh gemahlenen. Außer bei Pizza.


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2011)

Baked Beans mit getoasteten ( was ein wort )  Toast.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Mai 2011)

Klosterbrot mit Basilikumaufstrich und Tomaten drauf.


----------



## Korgor (14. Mai 2011)

Eine Packung Bounty + 1 Packung Saure Glühwürmchen
Dann komme ich auf ~1840 kcal

Habe ich heute fast 3000 zu mir genommen...

Gestern waren es sogar um die 4200.
Und zunehmen tue ich trozdem nicht


----------



## ADLER78 (14. Mai 2011)

...original Nürnberger Rostbratwürstl frisch vom neuen Elektro-Grill. Eingeweiht wurde er heute mittag schon mit Steaks und Hühnerfilet. Dazu Desperados.... damn tasty!


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

ADLER78 schrieb:


> Eingeweiht wurde er heute mittag schon mit Steaks und Hühnerfilet. Dazu Desperados.... damn tasty!



*Wasser im Mund zusammenlauf*

magst mir mal kurz was liefern?^^

BTW Schokoeis


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn heut sonatgg wäre, müsszten ich und mein bro in die schule^^


----------



## ADLER78 (15. Mai 2011)

frisch gebackenes Bauernbrot mit ungarischer Paprika-Salami, scharf natürlich ;-)


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Schnitzel von gestern.


----------



## Contemptio (15. Mai 2011)

Den Inhalt meiner Nase


----------



## Rhilla (15. Mai 2011)

eigentlich nur was weiches ,vor 6 tagen mandel op,schmerzen ohne ende,man kann kaum was essen -.-^^


----------



## Deanne (15. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber extrem lecker. Ab und zu gönn ich mir sowas auch mal.



Eben. Zudem rauche ich nicht und kann daher mein Geld für solche Dinge ausgeben. Und immerhin zahle ich bei Starbucks keinen Aufpreis für meine Sojamilch.


Zum Thema:


Ich esse gerade einen Apfel und gleich noch ein paar Erdbeeren. In letzter Zeit habe ich wenig Appetit.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Gleich Gyros mit Reis, wenn mich der Bringdienst nicht im Stich lässt.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Spaghettiiii mit Tomatensauce und Parmesan


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2011)

Das werd ich mir die Woche wohl auch wieder machen - jetzt, wo mein Vater kaum zu Hause ist, um mitzuessen, gibt's bei mir einmal die Woche Spaghetti. Nicht, weil ich zu faul bin, frisch zu kochen, ich nehm ja kein Miracoli etc., sondern mach das selbst, sondern, weil ich das einfach unheimlich gerne esse


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2011)

Um 9:00 Uhr hab ich mir mal direkt ein Lachsbrötchen mit Zwiebeln reingepfiffen ^^ Um 12:00 Uhr gabs heute Züricher Geschnätzeltes mit Reis und am Abend werd ich nur noch meine 2 Liter Wasser und etwas Obst zu mir nehmen, aber das Lachsbrötchen am Morgen war einfach der Hammer


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das werd ich mir die Woche wohl auch wieder machen - jetzt, wo mein Vater kaum zu Hause ist, um mitzuessen, gibt's bei mir einmal die Woche Spaghetti. Nicht, weil ich zu faul bin, frisch zu kochen, ich nehm ja kein Miracoli etc., sondern mach das selbst, sondern, weil ich das einfach unheimlich gerne esse



Jaaaa und mit Parmesan... top!


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich heute kochen soll. Kaum wird es draussen wärmer, verabschiedet sich mein Appetit. Und irgendwie fehlt mir auch die Motivation, den Kochlöffel zu schwingen.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es einfach Pommes.


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bin sowas von gefrustet ....


----------



## charly-sue (17. Mai 2011)

schockolaaaadeee.. *mmhmjaaammmii*


----------



## DexDrive (17. Mai 2011)

Mit Gorgonzola gefüllte Kräuterpfannkuchen.
Nicht jedermans sache aber lecker.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lecker kartoffelspalten


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Deutschländer Würstchen und Kräuterbaquette


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Pringles Barbecue Chips 
...schmecken sogar einigermaßen


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. Mai 2011)

Vitamin Apfel


----------



## schneemaus (17. Mai 2011)

Einen selbst gebackenen Cookie mit Macadamianüssen und Schokoladenstücken drin - nicht so weich wie die von Subway, aber auch nicht so süß und tausendmal leckerer.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Johanniskraut und Baldrian


----------



## Deanne (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kitsune-Udon!! <3


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte hier mal eine Lanze brechen für dieses Produkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich ärger mich immer sehr über Fruchtjoghurts, in denen die Früchte selbst mit dem Hubble-Teleskop aus 2 Meter Entfernung nicht zu erkennen wären.
Bei dem Ding da oben ist das genau das Gegenteil. Ganz hervorragend.
(Gibt es auch noch als Erbeer und Pfirsich-Maracuja (meine Sorte))


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Mai 2011)

Kriegt man das beim Edeka?

Gerade hab ich mir zum Abendessen gemacht: Reis mit Currysoße und zwei Berner - also rote Bratwürste mit Käsefüllung und Speck außenrum. Nicht übermäßig gesund, aber auch nicht übermäßig ungesund. Ein guter Kompromiss, dafür dass man in 10 Minuten gekocht hat.


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Johanniskraut und Baldrian



Schlafen soll auch helfen.


----------



## Felix^^ (18. Mai 2011)

@topic: Kartoffelecken mhmhm!


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kriegt man das beim Edeka?



yep )


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker ^^


----------



## llcool13 (19. Mai 2011)

EIS


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2011)

Frische Himbeeren. Nam Nam.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Mai 2011)

Billig Schokolade(35Cent die Tafel <3) von Fin Carré (fuck yeah schleichwerbung!)


----------



## Zwuusch (19. Mai 2011)

"Om nom nom nom" Nudelpfanne a la mama - Knor ftw


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Gleich gibt es für mich Schnitzel mit Rührei für mich.^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Machst eine Diät?


----------



## Deanne (20. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Machst eine Diät?



Das Zeug ist ganz schön süß und zum diäten leider gar nicht geeignet. -___-

<--- Ananas-Sorbet


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Aus dem Rührei+ Schnitzel wurde Rührei+Fladenbrot, dass Schnitzel hat einfach grauenhaft geschmeckt. -.-


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist ganz schön süß und zum diäten leider gar nicht geeignet. -___-
> 
> <--- Ananas-Sorbet



Alles klar. Dachte das Soya zeugs sein zum Abnehmen da .


----------



## H2OTest (20. Mai 2011)

erdbeeren mit sahne


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Reis und Fischstäbchen.


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

Tass Kaff No 3


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Müsliriegel als Nachtisch


----------



## DexDrive (21. Mai 2011)

Zitronenkuchen


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

Mein heutiges Mittagessen: Spagetti mir roter Soße und diesmal ist mir beides gelungen.^^


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mein heutiges Mittagessen: Spagetti mir roter Soße und diesmal ist mir beides gelungen.^^



Wie können einem Spagetti nicht gelingen? *wunder*


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie können einem Spagetti nicht gelingen? *wunder*


wenn du wüsstest, wir hatten mal spagetti, die waren so lange im topf mit wasser, dass sie hinterher nach wasser geschmeckt haben und kein geschmack angenommen haben, egal was mman drauf gekippt hat


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest, wir hatten mal spagetti, die waren so lange im topf mit wasser, dass sie hinterher nach wasser geschmeckt haben und kein geschmack angenommen haben, egal was mman drauf gekippt hat



nun ja aber selbst für Kochnewbies. Auf der Spagettiepackung steht eigentlich immer ne Zeit drauf. Die gibt man in die Wecker APP seines I-Phones (o.ä.) ein und wenns klingelt....rausnehmen.
Wo ist der Haken?


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nun ja aber selbst für Kochnewbies. Auf der Spagettiepackung steht eigentlich immer ne Zeit drauf. Die gibt man in die Wecker APP seines I-Phones (o.ä.) ein und wenns klingelt....rausnehmen.
> Wo ist der Haken?



Selbst das beherrschen viele Leute nicht.
Wenn man ein paar Jährchen alleine kochen muss, lernt man aber einiges automatisch.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Heiße Pizza und ein eiskaltes Becks


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Wurstsalat mit Pommes.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2011)

Schokoladenkäferchen


----------



## Alux (22. Mai 2011)

Luft -.-   und ich kann den verdammten Text noch immer nicht formatieren


----------



## Legendary (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wurstsalat mit Pommes.



GZ zur dieser widerlichen Kombination. <3


Ich ess grad nen flüßiges Brot, auch bekannt als Weißbier.


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

Pizzabrot von gestern mit Marmelade und Käse und Schinken


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2011)

Nussschinken-Käse-Sandwich... <3


----------



## Ennia (23. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Pizzabrot von gestern mit Marmelade und Käse und Schinken



Warum der verdutzte Smiley? Weißt du nicht mehr wie sich das zugetragen hat, dass du sowas isst? Ich find Marmelade, Wurst und Käse gemeinsam auf nem Brot ziemlich lecker!


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2011)

_Brot + Nutella + Käse ist auch extrem lecker °_°_


----------



## Felix^^ (23. Mai 2011)

Fingernägel.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2011)

Marmelade finde ich an und für sich schon widerlich... ob das guter Käse oder Schinken retten kann? *kratz*


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich Marmelade esse, dann nur Kirschmarmelade, aber sicherlich nicht mit Käse *schüttel* Hab das einmal probiert, fand's widerlich.

Allerdings isst ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir alles mit Nutella. Wirklich alles. Seine Eltern haben ne Wirtschaft, da isst er auch schonmal Schnitzel, streicht sich Nutella drauf, obendrauf die Jägersauce und dazu Pommes. Und ich erinnere mich, dass er bei der Kirmes mal nen Crepe bestellt hat mit Salami, Käse, Tomaten und Nutella. Buäh 

Ich ess grad Vollkornbrot (ausm Brotkörbchen, kennt das wer? ^^) mit Gouda drauf, Salat drauf und dazu eine halbe Paprikaschote. Bin ich grad ganz wild drauf, war die letzten paar Tage schon mein Mittagessen. Allerdings hab ich nun keine Paprika mehr und komm erst Mittwoch wieder zum Einkaufen.... Waaaah!


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn ich Marmelade esse, dann nur Kirschmarmelade, aber sicherlich nicht mit Käse *schüttel* Hab das einmal probiert, fand's widerlich.



Das meinte ich zwar heute morgen nicht, aber das esse ich im übrigen auch sehr gerne. 
Heute morgen waren Käse und Marmelade getrennt. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Mai 2011)

Reis mit Zigeunersoße und Hackfleisch. Irgendwie hab ich die Zeit vergessen, der Reis war total wässrig, die Soße ungenießbar und das Fleisch ... nun ja.

Toast schmeckt zu Mittag auch ganz gut.


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Reis mit Zigeunersoße und Hackfleisch. Irgendwie hab ich die Zeit vergessen, der Reis war total wässrig, die Soße ungenießbar und das Fleisch ... nun ja.
> 
> Toast schmeckt zu Mittag auch ganz gut.



 Mir ist neulich ein halber Kochbeutel mit Reis über der Spüle umgekippt, worauf sich der halbe Inhalt in das Spülbecken verteilt hat.
Aber die paar Reiskörner die noch übrig waren, waren gut. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mir ist neulich ein halber Kochbeutel mit Reis über der Spüle umgekippt, worauf sich der halbe Inhalt in das Spülbecken verteilt hat.
> Aber die paar Reiskörner die noch übrig waren, waren gut. ^^




Ich habe vor einigen Wochen erstmals Reibeplätzchen gemacht.

Da geht Onkel Doofus, weil er keine Lust hat, alles selbst zu machen wie Mutter dann in einen Edeka und holt sich son Eimer Reibeplätzchen. Bei den ersten Reibeplätzchen steht Doofi noch daneben, macht sich wunderbare Reibis fertig. Dann jedoch überkommt dem Onkel die WoW-Lust, sodass er fortan Reibeplätzchen brät, während er vor seinem Rechner kocht.
Es kommt wie es kommen musste. 12 kohlenstofffarbene Reibeplätzchen landen schlußendlich in der Spüle und Doofi isst 6 Stück (jeweils 3 gebraten).
Na vielen Dank!


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich nich so der Reibekuchenfan, weil die sich immer so extrem mit Fett vollsaugen. Aber ich hab mal nen Eimer Reibekuchenteig hier gehabt, weil meine Mutter sich den gekauft hat und ins Krankenhaus musste, er war aber definitiv zu schade zum wegwerfen. Hab dann Hühnerbrust genommen, den Teig drumrum und angebraten. War halt nicht so fettig, einfach nen Salat dazu, hat echt lecker geschmeckt. Find auch, dass man den Teig nicht unbedingt selbst machen muss, ist find ich ne Heidenarbeit o.O


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Heidenarbeit, aber es lohnt sich. Meine Mutter ist eine dieser Landfrauen, die zwar überhaupt nichts mit wahrer Kochkunst âla Chefkoch + Restaurant zu tun haben, aber dennoch gut genug für teilweise über 1000 Personen kochen können. Damals stand sie regelmäßig als Verkäuferin an einer Gulaschkanone und auch heute sind ihre Braten noch weit besser als das, was man normalerweise isst. Das mag aber auch daran liegen, das sie noch megafrisch kocht. Rindfleisch aus eigener Herstellung  Gemüse + Obstdirektvermarktung. Da träumen viele von


----------



## Akanor (23. Mai 2011)

Großes Sandwich. Mit zwei Scheiben Käse, vier Scheiben Salami, sechs "Tropfen" (oder Haufen) Mayonaise und Amerikanischen Sandwich Toasts.

lg


----------



## Loony555 (24. Mai 2011)

Gesundes dunkles Brot mit Margarine und Salami made by Lebensgefährtin... 

Und als "gesunden" Nachtisch gibts ne warme Käselaugenstange mit Debrecziner Wurst vom Bäcker...


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2011)

Spaghetti Rest mit Ei. ^^


----------



## charly-sue (24. Mai 2011)

apfel und schockolaade mhmmm


----------



## Moolein (24. Mai 2011)

Toppas Choco mit Milch


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Mai 2011)

Möchte noch irgendwas zu Abend essen, aber hab keine Ahnung, was genau. Doooof.


----------



## Alux (24. Mai 2011)

ne 200g Dose Pangasius Filets in Curry Sauce und ein dickes Stück Schwarzbrot dazu mjam mjam


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

uncle bens szechuan mit thunfisch auf reis^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Mai 2011)

Obstsalat!


----------



## Moolein (24. Mai 2011)

Chips


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Mai 2011)

nichts


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2011)

Lecker Frühstück! Rohe Sojaschnitzel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

uäh @.@


seitenbacher müsli ftw


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> uäh @.@
> 
> 
> seitenbacher müsli ftw



Ich würde das Zeug allein schon wegen der tödlich nervigen Werbung nicht kaufen. Im Ernst, immer wenn ich die höre, bekomme ich spontane Suizidgedanken.


Gerade Knäckebrot mit Bergkäse und Salami. Aber da mir die Salami nun ausgegangen ist, wird Honig herhalten müssen.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76QHEUEOw_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



This! 

Meine Mutter lacht sich immer kaputt, die kommt aus Stuttgart... Vielleicht finden das nur Schwaben toll oO


----------



## Perkone (25. Mai 2011)

Bier ^^


----------



## Dominau (25. Mai 2011)

Gleich Nudelsalat.
Danach warscheinlich Nachos mit Cheese-Dip


----------



## Slayed (25. Mai 2011)

Kinder Riegel *__*
Und dann widme ich mich meinem letzten Schoko-Osterhasen


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

Das spricht der Chef persönlich in einem soooo unglaubwürdigen, penetranten Schwäbisch, dass ... oh mann, ich muss aufhören. 
Die Werbung macht mich so irre, dass ich fürchten muss, mir selbst was anzutun.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

nichts -.-


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

3 (!) Salami Baguettes aus der Mikrowelle.


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

lecker Strawberrie/Cheesecake Eis


----------



## Ogil (26. Mai 2011)

Nach einem leckeren Tomaten-Vorsueppchen gibt es nun eine Portion Cottage-Pie. Mal schauen, was ich mir als Nachtisch erjagen kann...


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Mai 2011)

500g Hühnerbrust <3



schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter lacht sich immer kaputt, die kommt aus Stuttgart... Vielleicht finden das nur Schwaben toll oO



Glaub mir, den Typen findet so ziemlich jeder Schwabe lächerlich...


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

grad früher ne Schweinestelze mit nem Bier und jetzt Chips


----------



## iShock (27. Mai 2011)

Käsebrot mit Red Leicester und Branston Pickle

*om nom nom*


----------



## zoizz (28. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefährlich lecker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. Mai 2011)

Gurke! Omg ich werde Sterben.
Ne Gurken sind bah, ich esse gerade schöne Schnitte mit Leberwurst


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

lecker Tonno Pizza und dazu Krautsalat


----------



## H2OTest (28. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

wasn das??

BTW Wiener Schnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln(in Butterschmalz rausgebacken) und frischer Häuptel und ich habs sogar selbst gekocht, da wars gleich nochmal so gut^^


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> wasn das??



Sieht nach Käsetoast mit Cheddar Cheese aus. Was darunter verborgen ist, kann man nur raten. ^^


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

eine dose thunfisch mit weißbrot^^


----------



## orkman (29. Mai 2011)

Chips ^^


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2011)

gleich 3 Portionen hintereinander ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Perkone (31. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder nur Bier ^^


----------



## Sabito (31. Mai 2011)

Eine Thunfischpizza mit extra Thunfisch^^


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> eine dose thunfisch mit weißbrot^^






Sabito schrieb:


> Eine Thunfischpizza mit extra Thunfisch^^



Du stehst auf Thunfisch, oder? 

BTT: Erdbeeren. Unglaublich lecker, da deutsche vom Bauern, die ganz anders schmecken als die hochgezüchteten aus Spanien oder Italien =)


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2011)

grade cornflakes


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Gleich Reis mit Lachsfilet


----------



## urte-gurke (1. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade Spargel mit Kartoffeln, Schinken und Semmelbrösel-Butter gegessen... Mmmmmh. Jetzt voller als voll.


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Juni 2011)

Heute Mittag n ganzes Brathähnchen, selbst gemacht versteht sich ^^


----------



## Jordin (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kay, genaugenommen müsste es Trinken heißen, aber da ich es unverdünnt runter kippe (nix Prosecco oder sonstiges Gepansche) und es in Normalzustand ziemlich dickflüssig ist, könnte man von einer breiähnlichen Konsistenz sprechen und die isst man ja bekanntlich! 


Dafür, dass ich mittlerweile 3 Gläser intus habe, ist der SAtz nicht schlecht formuliert! *Hicks*


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir grad Vanilleeis mit Motoröl zusammengezaubert.


----------



## Kuroshiki (1. Juni 2011)

Ben & Jerry´s Cookie Dough + Kilkenny


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2011)

In 30min was superleckeres vom Chinesen mit Reis und gebackenem Hähnchen...gut das der gleich um die Ecke ist bei uns.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So in einer Stunde.. whoa ist schon fast wie Weihnachten *-*


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

Erdbeeren mit Sahne^^


----------



## ink0gnito (2. Juni 2011)

Pizza Baguette mit Mixery Wodka Bier <3


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + Tasse Kaffee


----------



## iShock (3. Juni 2011)

tomaten/thunfischsuppe mit nudeln


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

Apfel


----------



## Exxe- (4. Juni 2011)

Big Mac + Mittlere Cola + große Pommes


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

Spanische Killer-Gurken - die wurden ja jetzt freigesprochen ...


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Strawberrie/Cheesecake Ice of Dooom!!


----------



## Areos (4. Juni 2011)

ne Lucky Strike und nen Starbucks Coffee


----------



## Jordin (4. Juni 2011)

Nen schnöden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



obwohl ich viel lieber



Areos schrieb:


> ne Lucky Strike und nen Starbucks Coffee



haben würde 

Chai Latte oder irgendwas mit Karamell... wohhh
Kein Starbucks da, wenn man es braucht -.-


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juni 2011)

Kartoffelbrei mit Erbsen und Iglo Fischtäbchen. Sind momentan im Angebot für 1,66 Euro.


----------



## Eyatrian (4. Juni 2011)

müsli mit milch


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Kein Starbucks da, wenn man es braucht -.-



Was ist Starbucks? Nie gehört ...


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ist Starbucks? Nie gehört ...



This is blasphemy... This is madness!

Nie etwas von den heiligen Kaffees gehört, die sie da verkaufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

Ne, ehrlich, sowas gibt's bei uns nicht ...


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Bei mir leider auch nicht. 

Warum?? WAAARUUUUMM!??!!


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Bei mir leider auch nicht.
> 
> Warum?? WAAARUUUUMM!??!!



Lebst du im Osten?  Das würde so einiges erklären ...


----------



## Roekkvi (4. Juni 2011)

Wer Starbucks net kennt lebt doch hinterm Mond :S Entschuldigt aber die heiligen Macher des besten Kaffees *-* .....Google hilft da eigentlich weiter.
Aber klar das es kaum wer kennt *hust* die haben ja nur *~120.000 Mitarbeiter und ca. 10 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz im Jahr aber naja ^^

Achja ich esse grad noch ein Schokocroissant von heut morgen


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2011)

Roekkvi schrieb:


> Wer Starbucks net kennt lebt doch hinterm Mond :S Entschuldigt aber die heiligen Macher des besten Kaffees *-* .....Google hilft da eigentlich weiter.
> Aber klar das es kaum wer kennt *hust* die haben ja nur *~120.000 Mitarbeiter und ca. 10 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz im Jahr aber naja ^^
> 
> Achja ich esse grad noch ein Schokocroissant von heut morgen


Bei uns gibt es das nicht - bei uns gibt es auch kein Jack and Jones oder C&A in der Nähe - wobei ich hier mit Nähe alles innerhalb von 50km Wegstrecke (nicht Fluglinie) meine.

Achja, wir haben gerade gegrillt, Jagdwurst und Bratwurst mit Toast und Ketschup


----------



## Deanne (4. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Lebst du im Osten?  Das würde so einiges erklären ...



Dafür muss man nicht im Osten leben. In Gelsenkirchen und Mönchengladbach gibts auch keine Starbucks-Filialen. Musste ich feststellen, als ich neulich Ebay-Käufe abgeholt habe.


----------



## Roekkvi (4. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es das nicht - bei uns gibt es auch kein Jack and Jones oder C&A in der Nähe - wobei ich hier mit Nähe alles innerhalb von 50km Wegstrecke (nicht Fluglinie) meine.
> 
> Achja, wir haben gerade gegrillt, Jagdwurst und Bratwurst mit Toast und Ketschup



Mein Beileid  Du solltest dringend mal bei Gelegenheit irgendwo hinfahren wo es sowas gibt.....der ist einfach nur köstlich. Muss man mal getrunken haben 
*immernoch am Croissant knabber* ^^


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

ein Brot mit Mettwurst
ein Brot mit selbst erlegter Hirschsalami


----------



## Ogil (4. Juni 2011)

Ein nettes Gemuese-Stir-Fry aus frischen Zutaten (China-Salat, Paprika, Fruehlingszwiebeln, Sprossen und dazu Udon-Nudeln und leckere Sosse). Die Birds Eye Chili waren doch schaerfer als gedacht und somit ist das Ganze grad noch so an der Grenze des Essbaren fuer meine bessere Haelfte. Dabei waren grad mal 5-6 kleine Chili Schoten drin


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Gleich hoffentlich Party-Pizza. ^^


----------



## Terrascream (4. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ein Brot mit Mettwurst
> ein Brot mit selbst erlegter Hirschsalami



Der arme Hirsch :<

Kirschen <3


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2011)

lecker Sandwich in der Reihenfolge

Brot
Butter
zerriebener Mozzarella
aufgeschnittener Leberkäse
eine dicke Scheibe Gouda
aufgeschnittener Leberkäse
zerriebener Mozzarella
Butter
Brot

^^


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2011)

Roekkvi schrieb:


> Wer Starbucks net kennt lebt doch hinterm Mond :S Entschuldigt aber die heiligen Macher des besten Kaffees *-* .....Google hilft da eigentlich weiter.
> Aber klar das es kaum wer kennt *hust* die haben ja nur *~120.000 Mitarbeiter und ca. 10 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz im Jahr aber naja ^^
> 
> Achja ich esse grad noch ein Schokocroissant von heut morgen



machst du immer solche werbung fuer starbucks ? ich persoenlich find nix dabei ... is kaffee wie sonst wo auch ... nur dass du teilweise mehr zahlst


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2011)

Roekkvi schrieb:


> Wer Starbucks net kennt lebt doch hinterm Mond :S Entschuldigt aber die heiligen Macher des besten Kaffees *-* .....Google hilft da eigentlich weiter.
> Aber klar das es kaum wer kennt *hust* die haben ja nur *~120.000 Mitarbeiter und ca. 10 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz im Jahr aber naja ^^
> 
> Achja ich esse grad noch ein Schokocroissant von heut morgen



machst du immer solche werbung fuer starbucks ? ich persoenlich find nix dabei ... is kaffee wie sonst wo auch ... nur dass du teilweise mehr zahlst 
BTT: Snickers


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Cevapcici mit Speckumantelung mit Kartoffelbällchen.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Cevapcici mit Speckumantelung mit Kartoffelbällchen.



MHHHH...

Reis ohne alles gleich. ^^


----------



## Sharwen (9. Juni 2011)

Gleich Kartoffelauflauf mit Brocoli, Schinken und Gouda


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Phuu, fertig. Verdammt lecker, aber leider auch verdammt fettig. Naja, nach drei Tagen Diät darf mal wieder ein Gaumen-Orgasmus sein.


----------



## Whitepeach (9. Juni 2011)

jetzt gerade noch nicht, aber nachher : Grillfackeln  





Anmerkung @ Alux: Wie schwer ist es eine Hirschsalami zu erlegen?


----------



## Haner (9. Juni 2011)

2 x Teufelssalat mit 2 Brezen und dazu Tomaten mit Salz.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Großes belegtes Baguette-Brötchen.


----------



## Jordin (10. Juni 2011)

Einen Brownie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yummy!


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

Maccaroni mit Tomatensauce und Hackfleisch, dazu Parmesan


----------



## Velynn (10. Juni 2011)

Zwieback, genau diese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Bifteki (Hacksteak mit Schafskäsefüllung) mit Schafskäsesauce (ja, ich mag Schafskäse) und Tomaten-Paprika-Erbsen-Reis =)


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bifteki (Hacksteak mit Schafskäsefüllung) mit Schafskäsesauce (ja, ich mag Schafskäse) und Tomaten-Paprika-Erbsen-Reis =)



Schadskääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääse


----------



## Hutzifutzi (11. Juni 2011)

Reis mit Ripple


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

Reis mit Paprika, allerdings etwas trocken.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Juni 2011)

Erdnüsse


----------



## Quaxson (14. Juni 2011)

Ich habe grade Reis mit einer Paktistanischen Pambe gegessen (so heisst es wirklich wurde mir gesagt ;D )


----------



## Loony555 (15. Juni 2011)

Kiloweise Kirschen, die ich gestern in unserem Garten gepflückt habe, super Bürosnack...


----------



## Linija (15. Juni 2011)

Vollkorn-Sonnenblumenkern-Brot mit Kääääse


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Zweites Frühstück (): Schokoladen Müsli


----------



## Sabito (15. Juni 2011)

Thunfischpizza!!


----------



## Ogil (15. Juni 2011)

Gleich: Pellkartoffeln und marinierter Herring.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

Nudelsalat mit kleinen Frikadellen, yumm yumm ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2011)

Nicht wirklich "grad", aber vorhin *g*: Fisch und Kartoffelpampe


----------



## Perkone (15. Juni 2011)

Bier.


----------



## Deanne (15. Juni 2011)

Salat. Karotten, Champignons und Paprika.


----------



## Perkone (15. Juni 2011)

Nochn bier haha


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. Juni 2011)

Wassermelone  Leckär


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwar nicht so lecker wie das Original, aber alle Jubeljahre mal darf man das


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

Nudel-Ei-Pfanne durch Reste von gestern gezaubert. Dazu Den-kann-man-zu-allem-essen-Curry-Ketchup und Parmesan. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Marmorkuchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. Juni 2011)

Das heißt Guglhupf Shikari haha 
Topic: Bier.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Nein das heißt Marmorkuchen. Ich kann doch lesen was drauf stand


----------



## Alux (22. Juni 2011)

Kopparberg !!!


----------



## Jordin (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*! *


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juni 2011)

Abendessen: Brezen, Weißworschd, Süßer Senf, Weizen


----------



## Imperious (23. Juni 2011)

Shredded beef jerkey. Lecka!!!


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Abendessen: Brezen, Weißworschd, Süßer Senf, Weizen


Du isst abends Weißwurst? In Bayern gibts darauf Todesstrafe - zu recht!


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du isst abends Weißwurst? In Bayern gibts darauf Todesstrafe - zu recht!



Tja deswegen wohn ich auch nicht in Bayern  aber verdammt gute Würste machen sie ja schon


----------



## Jordin (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trocken - sehr trocken, aber gut


----------



## Gazeran (26. Juni 2011)

ICH HUNGER!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nomnomnooooooooooomnoooooooooomnooooooooooooooom <3


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

Sesambrötchen, Vollkornbrot, gekochtes Ei, dazu Kaffee mit Milch und ein Glas Orangensaft


----------



## Alux (26. Juni 2011)

Semmelknödel mit Championrahmsauce und dazu Salat


----------



## Jordin (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yay - schon viel besser^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2011)

Aldi Krabbenchips *nom nom nom*


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juni 2011)

Im Ofen ist gerade so ein ekliges Fertiggericht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Suppe mit Fleischklösschen, Karotten, Kartoffeln und Lauch. 

Für ne Dosensuppe extreeeeem lecker ^^


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*__*


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juni 2011)

Hab mir eben den Hackreis von gestern noch mal warm gemacht.

Hackfleisch mit Reis, Paprika, Zwiebeln, einer Prise geriebenem Käse und ganz viel Pfeffer. Genau das richtige bei der Hitze.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2011)

Kirschen. Habe bei dem Wetter wenig Appetit und keine Lust, zu kochen.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2011)

Fischstäbchen!


----------



## Alux (28. Juni 2011)

lecker Kaffee Eis

Edt: gab grad Abendessen, Nudeln mit Faschierten = Nudel mit Hackfleisch= Hack mit Zwiebel angebraten, Pfeffer, Majoran, Suppenwürze und co

nom nom nom


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (29. Juni 2011)

Kaffee. Ich wünscht ich könnt morgens essen, aber das kommt sofort wieder hoch UU;
Daher: Kaffee, viel davon.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juni 2011)

ich mach mir jetzt ein Müsli


----------



## Saalia (29. Juni 2011)

was esse ich heute mal zum mittag?


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Mach mir Pizza selbst. Geht schnell und kostet nix.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mach mir Pizza selbst. Geht schnell und kostet nix.



Nur scheiße ohne Backofen. 


edit: Mal wieder Lachsfilet mit Reis. mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhh


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. Juli 2011)

Orbit Kaugummi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Milch, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwrrrrrrr hahahahahaha


----------



## Jordin (1. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haben will...

Hab nur ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und der Geschmack ist auch schon längst raus


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Haben will...
> 
> Hab nur ...
> 
> ...



Hey die sind aber cool, Luxus Kaugummis weil, teuer. ^^


----------



## Jordin (1. Juli 2011)

> Hey die sind aber cool, Luxus Kaugummis weil, teuer. ^^



Mir doch egal. Sind eh geklaut!


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Mir doch egal. Sind eh geklaut!



MUHAHAHA 

@Topic

Schokoladen Marmorkuchen


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Zartbitter Schokoladenkeks


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Juli 2011)

Oreo Kekse <3


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. Juli 2011)

NOMNOMNOM

Cheeze BURGERZ!


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (3. Juli 2011)

richtig geil: essig saurer salat ( MJAAAM) und dazu schupfnudeln mit ketchup, überbacken mit käse u zwiebeln


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Juli 2011)

Türkischer Grillteller für 1 1/2 Personen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


H-H-H-H-H-Heiß


----------



## Rayon (4. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> H-H-H-H-H-Heiß



Die sind besonders gut im Tortilla-Auflauf. 

Kellogs


----------



## Sabito (4. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> H-H-H-H-H-Heiß



Ess ich gerade.^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Juli 2011)

Sushi


----------



## Deanne (4. Juli 2011)

Erdnussbutter. Mit einem Löffel. Scheiss drauf, werd ich halt fett.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Erdnussbutter. Mit einem Löffel. Scheiss drauf, werd ich halt fett.



Ahahaha, naja von ein paar Löffeln sicher nicht. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Rohe Kohlrabi, in Scheiben geschnitten. Omnomnom!

Allerdings eigentlich auch nur, weil ich noch Hunger hatte (heute nur zu Mittag gegessen) und kein Bock hatte, jetzt noch groß was in der Küche zu machen, Brötchen aufbacken oder so (kein Brot mehr da).


----------



## Lordcocain (5. Juli 2011)

nen riesen burrito, der vom Mittagessen übrig geblieben ist.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Mach mich nicht neidisch!

Edit: Grad letztes Kohlrabistück gegessen und immer noch Hunger. Also entweder hungrig ins Bett oder Brötchen aufbacken... Hm >_>


----------



## Jordin (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


#2


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juli 2011)

Nuss-Stange


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2011)

Butterbrot


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> #2



^this

+ Vollkornbrot


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2011)

Eine Mango


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Variante vom Penny mit Milch.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Juli 2011)

Chicken Nuggets       

YUMMI!


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Juli 2011)

Hähnchenbruststreifen mit Shiratakinudeln, Bambusstreifen, Sojasoße und Kokosmilch in der Pfanne.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juli 2011)

Eis vom Eisberg-Laden <3
(Nein den Laden muss man nicht kennen(sollte man aber ;D))


----------



## Deanne (5. Juli 2011)

Pommes und Veggie-Bratsticks. Und danach mache ich mir selbst Eis.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Wo gibt's selbstgemachtes Eis? Ich komm vorbei ^^

BTT: Ich trink grad nen Eiskaffee.


----------



## Deanne (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wo gibt's selbstgemachtes Eis? Ich komm vorbei ^^



Mit Keksstückchen, Schokolade und Karamell - dafür aber auch aus Soja-Sahne gemacht. Muhahaha. Aber sieht gut aus.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

O.O Ich werd ja richtig neidisch!


----------



## Dominau (5. Juli 2011)

Grad ne kleine Portion Nudelsalat. Fahr gleich zum Kumpel, da wird gegrillt.. Lecker Steak


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2011)

Will auch. Hab mich heute nur von Vollkorntoast ernährt. War zu faul zum Kochen und Einkaufen.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Hackfleisch und Reis. ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (5. Juli 2011)

selbstgemachte Pizzabrötchen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Juli 2011)

So ne Art Kroketten mit Kräuter-Frischkäsefüllung


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2011)

Cupcake


----------



## Lordcocain (5. Juli 2011)

jetzt gibts ne riesen Schale Tiramisu. Boah is das geil wenn man nach ner Woche wieder nach Hause kommt.


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

2 hamburger und nen fleischspiess


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2011)

will auch was richtiges haben


----------



## Lordcocain (5. Juli 2011)

n starker Kaffee mit ein paar Keksen. langsam platz ich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2011)

die 3. chinesische Instant Nudelsuppe für heute.


----------



## Jordin (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*mhhh*


----------



## Raffzahl (5. Juli 2011)

Ein Milky Way! YEAH!


----------



## mastergamer (6. Juli 2011)

McDonalds-Fraß von Gestern.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juli 2011)

im Moment wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Reis mit Fischstäbchen und indischer Currysoße. Kein Luxusessen, aber billig und fettarm.


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2011)

Udon mit Gemüse, Räuchertofu und Kokossauce.


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Reis mit Fischstäbchen und indischer Currysoße. Kein Luxusessen, aber billig und fettarm.



Wobei es darauf ankommt, wie man die Fischstäbchen brät.
Die saugen sich gern mit fett voll. Mit Wasser braten brennen sie an. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei es darauf ankommt, wie man die Fischstäbchen brät.
> Die saugen sich gern mit fett voll. Mit Wasser braten brennen sie an. ^^



Im Backofen läuft alles raus.  Wobei die dann nicht sonderlich gut geschmeckt haben.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Lachs mit Korkenzieher-Eiernudeln und Parmesan von gestern ^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Juli 2011)

Grandessa Eis-Schnitte Walnuss .. hmm legger genau dat richtige für das Wetter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz gut ^^


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

Grade: Brötchen mit Kräuterbutter Zwiebeln Tunfisch käse und schafskäse

Jetzt n V+grapefruit als absacker


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2011)

_Grad : Wassermelone - MJAM MJAM MJAM :-D

Vorhin : Kirschen

Davor : Erdbeeren

Heute war Obsttag :-)_


----------



## teppichleiste (12. Juli 2011)

Budderbrot mit Schinken!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaum mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, schon ne neue Sucht <3

dazu lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das futter ich auch grade. Yummi!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Cordon bleu  *_*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschmacksorgasmus...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Boaaaaah das könnt ich auch gebrauchen *-*

Naja, ich habeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ORRREEEEOS


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

hmmm Döner und Chicken Wings, super lecker, hoffentlich kein EHEC


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Nektarinen *omnomnom*


----------



## Kelur92 (18. Juli 2011)

Eine leckere Bolognese Lasagne. Mein Leibgericht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Juli 2011)

Flüssiges Brot in Form eines Dunklen Radlers.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Überbackenes Baguette mit Thunfisch und dazu Pepsi... Schmeckt richtig gut und zum Mittag gibts dann wieder was selbstgekochtes =)


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Frühstück (hatt eich zwar schon vor 3std, aber egal): Fertig-Cheesburger+ Zitronlimo

Edit: Glaube mache mir noch einen Cheesburger.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Pfirsich Eistee + Mini Frikadellen

= Frühstück


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Spaghetti mit Käsesauce


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. Juli 2011)

Kräuterbaguette

Yummi :-)


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Broccoli-Nudel Terrine


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Broccoli-Nudel Terrine



Bah, Instant-Zeug. Wie kann so was schmecken? ^^

Bei mir gabs zwei Wiener im Semmel mit scharfer Mayo.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bah, Instant-Zeug. Wie kann so was schmecken? ^^
> 
> Bei mir gabs zwei Wiener im Semmel mit scharfer Mayo.



Hab grad nix besseres da 
Naja man schaufelt es rein, mehr wie 3-4 Löffel ist das eh net.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juli 2011)

*hust* Als, nicht wie *husthust*

BTT: Zwei Vollkornbrötchen mit Cheddar, Salat und roter Paprikaschote.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *hust* Als, nicht wie *husthust*



Sagst du als Pfälzerin? Die reden hier doch alle so. ^^


----------



## Jordin (22. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Banane

so perfekt!


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2011)

Frittierte Tofustreifen mit Hijiki-Algen, Ramen und Sesam. Angebraten in Sojasauce und Mirin, verfeinert mit Knoblauch.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> und Banane
> 
> so perfekt!



ahahahaha, doch nur wegen dem Namen auf der Packung!!! 

edit: Will auch


----------



## Jordin (22. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ahahahaha, doch nur wegen dem Namen auf der Packung!!!



Wo das draufsteht, ist Gutes drin!


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Wo das draufsteht, ist Gutes drin!



Klaaaaro


----------



## Trôublex (22. Juli 2011)

Zwei Käsebrötchen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Ne Smileys Pizza, nach 3 Tagen mal wieder "richtiges" Essen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (24. Juli 2011)

Warme Brownies mit einem Glas Milch *_*


----------



## Laxera (27. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Frittierte Tofustreifen mit Hijiki-Algen, Ramen und Sesam. Angebraten in Sojasauce und Mirin, verfeinert mit Knoblauch.



das nennst du "essen"? - naja wenn's schmeckt (hat sicher einen vorteil: dick werden tuste davon net - wobei ich des trotzdem net essen würde!)

bin da eher für des müsli drunter  schoko und banane, so muss das 

bei mir ist es gerade was anderes:

Flammkuchen aus der "kiste" von Wagner (find den gut...selber machen dauert bei dem zeug unter der woche einfach zu lange)

mfg LAX


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

Du musst es ja nich essen - Dass Deanne sich als Veganerin kein Rumpsteak auf den Teller packt, kann man sich glaub ich denken. Und wenn sie gerne asiatisch ist - also ich find, es hört sich lecker an, obwohl ich jetzt nicht so der Tofu-Fan bin.


Grad gegessen: Salat mit Feta, gekochtem Schinken, Joghurtdressing, dazu zwei Vollkornbrötchen ausm Backautomat vom Aldi. War ja vorhin einkaufen, dann war auch wieder was da, was ich essen wollte ^^


Edit:



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sagst du als Pfälzerin? Die reden hier doch alle so. ^^



Gerade deswegen find ich das so furchtbar. Weil es grammatikalisch einfach falsch ist o.O


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> das nennst du "essen"? - naja wenn's schmeckt (hat sicher einen vorteil: dick werden tuste davon net - wobei ich des trotzdem net essen würde!)
> 
> 
> Flammkuchen aus der "kiste" von Wagner (find den gut...selber machen dauert bei dem zeug unter der woche einfach zu lange)
> ...



Vielen Dank für das charmante Kompliment. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Und ich empfinde das als ganz normales Gericht, es ist gesund und mir schmeckt die asiatische Küche. Und immerhin koche ich noch selbst und schiebe meine Mahlzeiten nicht einfach nur in den Ofen.

@schneemaus: Danke, sehr treffend festgestellt. Ich esse gerne asiatisch, ernähre mich vegan und wage mich auch mal an ausgefallene Kreationen. 
Erst mal selbst an den Herd stellen, dann kann man sich zu den Kochkünsten anderer äußern.

@Topic:

Auch heute gibt es wieder eine meiner eklig gesunden Kreationen: grünes Thai-Curry mit Limettensaft, Erdnüssen, viel Gemüse und Reisnudeln. Dazu etwas Koriander und Röstzwiebeln.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

"Ausgefallene Kreationen" - das erinnert mich an so manches Gericht, was ich schon fabriziert habe 

Klar, ich pack mir auch 1-2 mal im Monat ein Fertiggericht (Tiefkühlpizza meistens, wenn ich abends erst um 9 heim komme und echt keinen Driss mehr auf Kochen hab) in den Ofen, aber ansonsten koch ich auch lieber frisch. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es einfach meistens viel besser schmeckt, weiß man auch noch, was drin ist und es ist deutlich gesünder (sofern man nicht das "gute" Fondor von Maggi mit Glutamat reinkippt oO). Es gibt schon genug in der Umwelt, was der Gesundheit nicht besonders gut tut, da muss ich meinen Körper nicht noch mit Chemikalien aus Fertiggerichten vollstopfen ^^

Ach übrigens... Kennt jemand ein Rezept für nen Apfelkuchen, nicht gedeckt und vor allem ohne Streusel? Unser Bäcker hat so nen leckeren, da sind Mandeln oben drauf, würd gern mal selbst einen backen, trau mich aber ohne Rezept nicht und im Internet find ich eigentlich nur gedeckten Apfelkuchen oder eben mit Streuseln, und das mag ich beides nicht so.


@Deanne's Essen: Wenn ich nicht grade selbst gegessen hätte und ich vollkommen satt wäre, hätte ich dich um das Essen tatsächlich beneidet. Klingt furchtbar lecker.


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

hm....


kochen tu ich durchaus (allerdings: so gut wie alles fleisch gerichte (ich liebe es mit hackfleisch zu arbeiten z.B.))

ach ja - nenn es ein vorurteil - aber:

wie geht es, wenn man keine pillen nehmen will, rein vegan zu leben? (werde nicht fragen wie man so überhaupt leben kann ^^ - ist wohl eine persönliche entscheidung bzw. einstellung, auch wenn ich es eben nicht könnte....mag halt mein fleisch schon....auch wurst auf's brot etc. 

ne im ernst, ich meine die frage, die ich gestellt habe, denn man hört immer, das man so nicht leben kann (ohne mangel-ernährung) wenn man keine pillen nimmt.

mfg LAX
ps: ich hatte gerade nen tetrapack mit milch und ne breze 
pps: guck mal hier (wegen dem kuchen):

http://www.chefkoch....pfelkuchen&wo=0
ppps: @deanne: wenn ich nen bild von dir sehen würde, nehme ich an, das du da drauf schlank wie nen strich wärst, oder?


----------



## orkman (28. Juli 2011)

grad von mc donalds zurueck ... hmm lecker


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Heute gab es für mich:
Griechisch (mein Vater hatte meinen Bruder und mich zum essen eingeladen) und Reste vom Mittag meiner Mutter und ihres Freundes (war selbst gekocht^^).^^

Bei uns gibt es eher häufiger Fertiggerichte, aber nur, weil meine Mutter nach der Arbeit keine Zeit (sie hat bescheidenen Arbeitszeiten) mehr zum kochen hat, ich kann auch kochen, aber ich muss ausserhalb der Ferien zur Schule gehen und habe dementsprechend nach der Schule lernen und Hausaufgaben machen muss.^^
Ich würde ja gerne immer für uns kochen, neues ausprobieren, aber es ist einfach keine Zeit. -.-

Ich esse immer weniger Fertiggerichte, nur noch, wenn es wirklich nötig ist, sonst koch ich was oder esse garnichts (ja nicht unbedingt gesund).


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm....
> 
> 
> kochen tu ich durchaus (allerdings: so gut wie alles fleisch gerichte (ich liebe es mit hackfleisch zu arbeiten z.B.))
> ...



Das brauch ich nicht Vorurteil zu nennen, das ist nichts Anderes. Man kann sich auch vegetarisch oder vegan sehr ausgewogen und ohne Mangelerscheinungen leben. Und das mit dem "dünn wie ein Strich" ist ebenfalls ein Vorurteil. Ich persönlich kann sagen, dass die meisten Vegetarier, die ich kenne (Veganer kenn ich keine persönlich und ansonsten nur Deanne hier ausm Forum, Vegetarier aber einige), sich auch schlicht bewusst und gesund ernähren und sich ausreichend bewegen, was natürlich in Schlankheit und Normalgewicht resultiert. Zwei kenn ich allerdings, die zwar kein Fleisch aus Überzeugung essen, sich aber ansonsten nicht besonders ausgewogen ernähren und wenig Bewegung haben. Die sind übergewichtig, "obwohl" sie sich vegetarisch ernähren.

Bei dem Hackfleischsatz musste ich übrigens unwillkürlich an Domian denken - so wird man also geprägt 

Ich bin übrigens weder Vegetarierin noch Veganerin, ich ess auch sehr gerne mal Fleisch - allerdings nicht jeden Tag, was übrigens auch nicht gerade gesund ist. Aber ich kann diese Vorurteile gegenüber Leuten, die sich halt anders ernähren als man selbst, nicht ab. Übrigens genauso wenig wie Vegetarier/Veganer, die meinen, sich als Moralapostel aufspielen und mir das Fleisch vermiesen zu müssen. Mit Deanne z.B. hab ich mich schon per PN sehr gut über das Thema unterhalten können und ich kann mir zumindest ansatzweise vorstellen, wie oft sie sich rechtfertigen muss, warum sie auf tierische Produkte verzichtet. Und ich weiß auch, dass sie mit Sicherheit für sich alleine sprechen kann, aber ich find diese verdammten Vorurteile einfach nur lächerlich und ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand mit solchen Vorurteilen seinen Horizont großartig erweitert oder über den Tellerrand (wie treffend  ) schaut. Laxera, du kannst mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, aber bislang lesen sich deine Meinungen (nicht nur in diesem Thread) eigentlich immer als "die einzig Wahre" und nicht als etwas, woran auch nur im Mindestmaß gerüttelt werden könnte o.O


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

nein - durchaus nicht (also dazu das ich meine meinung als "das einzig wahre" ansehe  - zumindest hat sie keine allgemeine gültigkeit (d.h. sie gilt eben nur für mich.....))

und ja, ich lasse mir gerne von menschen die "anders" (scheiß wort) sind begründen warum (diskutiere sehr gerne - merkt man, oder?  )....vor allem wenn darüber halt nen haufen vorurteile üblich sind (über veganer heißt es halt das man so - ohne pillen - net leben könnte, ohne mangel-erscheinungen....das kommt sogar in tv-sendungen zum thema!)

wer ist "domian"??? - sagt mir nix!

über den eigenen teller raus gucken:

mach ich schon dann und wann (hab z.B. mal ne ne halbe woche vegetarisch gegessen (muss sagen: hat mir net geschadet, auch wenn ich auf jeden neidisch war der was fleischiges hatte  ^^) kann mir das aber nicht als "dauermodell" für mich vorstellen.)

mfg LAX
ps: hätte jetzt gerne was zu essen...^^ - aber ich bin zu faul (und ich gehe jetzt auch ins bett, muss morgen paar dinge erledigen und dazu sollte ich wohl wach sein


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Ich finde vegetarisch O.K. - würde ich auch mal ausprobieren, aber ich will mir bestimmt keine Lebensmittel verbieten.
Für Veganer habe ich zwar Verständniss aber das wäre definitiv nichts für mich. Die essen ja wirklich gar nichts was mit Tieren zu tun hat.

Man kann auch vor Tieren respekt haben wenn man Sie verspeist. Da wäre man dann beim Thema nicht mit dem Essen spielen und so.
Schliesslich gäbe es uns ohne Tiere nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juli 2011)

Was ich gerade esse ... nix
Trinke gerade nur Kaffee.



Fauzi schrieb:


> Schliesslich gäbe es uns ohne Tiere nicht.


"Ja mich hat auch ein Säugetier gezeugt."


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

2 Scheiben Vollkornbrot (mit Sonnenblumenkernen!) mit Käse und Salami.
Dazu Schwarztee mit Honig und Milch.

Ich brauch noch ne Idee fürs Mittagessen... am besten für jemanden,
der nicht erkennen darf, dass da unter Umständen Gemüse drin ist.
Mein Freund traut sich nicht, das zu essen


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2011)

Selbst Buletten? ( weiß grad net wie mans schreibt) machen und da irgend n gemüse reinamchen, bei dem du denkst er mag es vllt (also Klein schnipseln), außerdem gehören da eh zwiebeln rein


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Das ist ne sehr gute Idee, danke ! =D Das dauert im Normalfall
ja auch nicht so mega lang die selbst zu machen.


----------



## Healor (28. Juli 2011)

Weizlisalat mit Gemüse 
Dazu noch Knäckebrot und Orangensaft


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

hm....

bin ja ich schon nicht so der gemüse-freund (gibt nen paar dinge die ess ich einfach net z.B. gurken, zucchini (oder wie man die teile schreibt *brrr*), kohlrabi, tomaten (ausser passiert bzw. als soße)....etc.) aber bei vielen gerichten gehört das einfach dazu (sonst schmeckt es net....weiß ich aus eigener erfahrung (ja ich musste des ausprobieren))

was ess ich?

nen hartgekochtes ei mit ner prise salz 

werd mir etz dann aber noch nen rührei (mit schinken und zwiebeln drin) machen ....so frühstück und so  ^^

mfg LAX


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Guten Hunger^^

Mein Freund isst leider nichts der gleichen... Der isst nichtmal
das Gemüse in den Gebratenen Nudeln. Wirklich garnichts! Wenn er sieht,
dass iwo Gemüse drin ist, steht er auf und macht sich was Anderes. Ich weiß auch
nimmer, was ich mit dem anstellen soll^^.

Essen: Ein Vivil Kirschbonbon und hinterher noch nen Tee! =)


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> wer ist "domian"??? - sagt mir nix!



Er kennt Domian nicht... das wars! RAUS! Aus die Maus! 

Zum Thema Vegan und Vegetarisch, das muss jeder selbst wissen. Was ich allerdings nicht ab kann, wenn die Leute vegane oder vegetarische Ernährung damit begründen, dass sie "Tiere essen" moralisch bedenklich oder verwerflich finden.
Das ist nämlich IMO Teil der Evolution, dass Fleisch gegessen wird, bzw. der Kampf von Jäger und Gejagtem untereinander. Das gehört zum Leben dazu. 

Dass das Fleisch heutzutage nur noch ausm Supermarkt kommt und nicht mehr gejagt wird, ändert auch nichts am Grundprinzip. Gibt auch Leute, die behaupten, sie wollten die Industrie damit schädigen, indem sie drauf verzichten. Aber auch das halte ich für Quatsch, denn das juckt die herzlich wenig wenn einer anfängt und kein Fleisch mehr isst - Vegetarier/Veganer sind immer noch eine Nischengruppe.

Wenn jemand sich so ernährt, weil er einfach Lust drauf hat, dann bitte... das ist die plausibelste Erklärung, die ich auch nachvollziehen kann.
Aber die Bedenken gegenüber Tieren halte ich für Kokolores.


----------



## Höllensturz (28. Juli 2011)

momentan Kaffee schwarz mit Zucker, nix mit Milch... wegen mir müssen keine Kühe leiden und dürfen mit explodierenden Eutern auf der Heide stehn! ^^ schön ist das leben


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Studifutter omnomnom


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juli 2011)

american cookies


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Er kennt Domian nicht... das wars! RAUS! Aus die Maus!
> 
> Zum Thema Vegan und Vegetarisch, das muss jeder selbst wissen. Was ich allerdings nicht ab kann, wenn die Leute vegane oder vegetarische Ernährung damit begründen, dass sie "Tiere essen" moralisch bedenklich oder verwerflich finden.
> Das ist nämlich IMO Teil der Evolution, dass Fleisch gegessen wird, bzw. der Kampf von Jäger und Gejagtem untereinander. Das gehört zum Leben dazu.
> ...



nein ich kenne den net....bitte um aufklärung 

stimmt, wenn einer das WILL, weil er es eben so WILL, find ich des ok (kann es net verstehen aber soll er/sie machen was er/sie will - ist mir egal, mir währe es auch egal wenn wer drogen nimmt (solange diese mich nicht schädigen, wie z.B. passiv-rauchen))

des andere "es zeigt respekt vor tieren" etc. (auch solche organisationen die so flugblätter verteilen wie "deine mama isst niedliche hässchen" oder sowas (haben die von PETA mal gemacht soweit ich weiß) finde ich a) scheiße und b) finde ich sowas sollte man verbieten (denn das ist nötigung, vor allem wenn man sich daran versucht sowas kindern auf zu drücken!!!!)) ist so nen schrott ....ich respektiere auch tiere (halte z.B. wenig von massentierhaltung) aber ich werde nicht auf das essen von fleisch verzichten, denn das gehört wie konov schon sagte zur evolution (nicht umsonst enthält fleisch viele nützliche dinge) und auch so zur kultur (nen bayer der keinen schweinsbraten isst, der ist iwi kein richtiger bayer, genau wie nen bayer der kein bier trinkt.....nennt es vorurteile, aber sowas ist halt kultur imho - ich meine bier zum weg-saufen ist auch schon wieder schlimm, aber dann und wann mal eines oder 2 ist ok IMHO))

so, was esse ich?

gerade nix, hatte aber gerade das rührei (12:15 uhr) und um 13:00 noch nen flammkuchen (mit zusatz schinken und bissal käse oben drauf)....

mfg LAX
ps: von dem flammkuchen sind noch 2/8 da (snack für nachmittag)


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Grad Müsli gegessen. Für heut abend muss ich mir was überlegen, heute Mittag hatte ich nix.
Muss wohl doch nochmal einkaufen.


----------



## Jordin (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wehe, du futterst fremd ...!


----------



## mastergamer (28. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> [Cornflakes]
> 
> Wehe, du futterst fremd ...!



Du futterst' das eh nur wegen dem Namen! <heul>


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ham se das?
Ich futter immer VITALIS Schoko Müsli.
Prinzipiell dasselbe, aber es fehlen diese tollen Crunchy Dinger, die da abgebildet sind bei JORDANS


----------



## Laxera (29. Juli 2011)

dann kauf dir von vitalis das schoko-knusper-müsli (die haben auch so eines) 


mfg LAX
ps: hätte hunger, aber wenn ich jetzt anfange zu kochen dann steigen mir meine leute auf's dach


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle direkt sagen, dass ich auf die ewigen Veganer/Vegetarier-Diskussionen eigentlich keine Lust habe. Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass sich daraus sehr unschöne Diskussionen entwickeln und das versuche ich zu vermeiden. Da ich aber trotzdem zu meiner Überzeugung stehe, werde ich mich (mal wieder) dazu äußern. Ich hoffe, wir können dieses Thema abschliessen, ohne dass es Beleidigungen und böse PMs hagelt.

@Konov:

Ja, ich lebe vegan, weil ich Tiere liebe und nicht möchte nicht, dass sie für meinen Genuss in Gefangenschaft leben oder sogar sterben müssen. 
Es wäre sicherlich anders, wenn jedes Ei und jedes Glas Milch aus fairer, tiergerechter Haltung käme, aber dem ist leider nicht so. 

Und da ich körperliche Probleme damit habe, tierische Eiweiße zu verarbeiten, verzichte ich lieber ganz auf dementsprechende Produkte, als Medikamente gegen die unangenehmen Symptome zu nehmen.

Ich würde es nie als "moralisch verwerflich" bezeichnen, Fleisch zu essen, aber ich selbst bringe es nicht übers Herz. Und ich verstehe nicht, was daran falsch sein soll. Ich rede niemandem ein schlechtes Gewissen ein, verurteile und missioniere nicht. Für mich ist es okay, wenn jemand tierlieb ist, aber trotzdem nicht auf Fleisch verzichten will. Ich jedoch habe mich dagegen entschieden und begreife schlichtweg nicht, warum manche omnivor lebende Menschen damit so große Probleme haben. Mein Freundeskreis besteht übrigens nur aus Omnivoren und es gibt keine Probleme, weil wir uns mit Respekt, Toleranz und ehrlichem Interesse begegnen.

Meine Kinder würde ich jedoch nie zwingen, vegan oder vegetarisch zu leben. Und auch meine Gesundheit ist mir wichtig. Sollte ich jemals auf nicht-vegane Medikamente, die an Tieren getestet wurden, angewiesen sein, würde ich nicht darauf verzichten. Vegetarismus/Veganismus ist eine Überzeugung im Rahmen der eigenen Möglichkeiten und wer deswegen seine Gesundheit oder die anderer gefährdet, handelt meiner Meinung nach falsch und grob fahrlässig.

@Laxera:

Wenn man sich mit seiner Ernährung beschäftigt, kann man auch sehr gut vegan leben, ohne krank zu werden. Ich kann von mir sagen, mich sicherlich gesünder zu ernähren, als die meisten anderen hier. Zu meinem Speiseplan gehören Gemüse, Obst, Getreideprodukte, Soja, Nüsse und, und, und. Ich koche jeden Tag frisch und versuche, mein Essen für unterwegs mitzunehmen. Natürlich esse ich manchmal auch fettigen, ungesunden Mist, aber mit Mangelerscheinungen habe ich keine Probleme. 

Und was mein Gewicht betrifft, kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen. Ich wiege bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78m etwa 66 Kilo und das ist Normalgewicht.

Ich habe gerade keine anderen Ganzkörperfotos ohne sichtbare Copyright-Hinweise, aber auf diesem solltest du erkennen, dass ich in keinster Weise ein "Strich in der Landschaft" bin. Ich bin groß und schlank und habe meine Problemzonen, aber dürr war ich noch nie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und nein, so laufe ich nicht jeden Tag herum, Make-Up und Outfit wurden vorgegeben.)

Soviel dazu. Solltet ihr noch irgendwelche Fragen haben oder irgendwas loswerden wollen, dann bitte per PM. Hier geht es nämlich nicht um meine Ernährungsweise und ich möchte nicht, dass der Thread deswegen wieder dichtgemacht werden muss.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juli 2011)

Ich bitte euch schon einmal vorsorglich darum, hier keine unschönen Diskussionen über Tierhaltung, Veganismus oder andere Off-Topic Themen zu führen, da diese meistens in Beleidigungen enden und so der Blutdruck der Mods unnötig in die Höhe getrieben wird, so dass sie schneller altern und ach, was red ich hier eigentlich. Haltet euch einfach daran, sonst gibts Haue


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Konov:
> 
> *Und da ich körperliche Probleme damit habe, tierische Eiweiße zu verarbeiten*, verzichte ich lieber ganz auf dementsprechende Produkte, als Medikamente gegen die unangenehmen Symptome zu nehmen.
> 
> Ich würde es nie als "moralisch verwerflich" bezeichnen, Fleisch zu essen,* aber ich selbst bringe es nicht übers Herz*. Und ich verstehe nicht, was daran falsch sein soll. Ich rede niemandem ein schlechtes Gewissen ein, verurteile und missioniere nicht.



Das fett markierte reicht mir als Begründung, es klingt zumindest plausibel.
Ich könnte diese Meinung zwar nicht so vertreten, ist aber akzeptabel, weil ich ja dich als Person und deine tieferen Beweggründe nicht kenne und nicht im Detail nachvollziehen kann.

Gerade körperliche/medizinische Gründe sind natürlich nachvollziehbar.

Damit wär das für mich auch geklärt, ich finde sowas müsste man dann auch - wenn überhaupt - nochmal in einem extra Thread diskutieren.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Damit wär das für mich auch geklärt, ich finde sowas müsste man dann auch - wenn überhaupt - nochmal in einem extra Thread diskutieren.



Das möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Es gab zu dem Thema bereits 2 oder 3 Threads und jedes mal artete die Diskussion aus. Deshalb bevorzuge ich es, wenn man mich (wie zB. Schneemaus) direkt anschreibt, insofern dabei ein gewisses Niveau gewahrt wird. 

Ich erkläre meine Lebensweise und meine Beweggründe dafür gerne, aber Pöbeleien und Veggie-Bashing muss ich schon im RL genug ertragen, das brauche ich online nicht auch noch.

@Topic:

Müsli mit Nüssen und dunkler Schokolade. Eine riesige Schüssel voll.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Veggie-Bashing





Keine Sorge, also ich hab hier nicht vor dich zu bashen wegen irgendwelcher Ernährungsvorstellungen.
Das macht jeder wie er/sie will und fertig.

Einen extra Thread braucht es wegen mir jetzt auch nicht dafür. Nur generell sollte man solche Themen halt nicht in den "Dauer-Threads" diskutieren, aber das ist ja logisch denke ich...

Dunkle Schokolade rockt übrigens! Aber nur ein paar Stücken, damit es einem nicht "über" wird. ^^


----------



## Linija (30. Juli 2011)

Eine Scheibe Vollkornbrot mit Sonnenblumenkernen, fettarmer Putenbrust 
oben drauf, ne rote Paprika dazu und ein Glas Osaft=).


Heute Abend gibts Tofu-Gemüsebratlinge und dazu Reis.. yumyum! ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. August 2011)

Innocent Smoothies sind toll. Habe das Zeug vor Jahren in London probiert und bin happy, dass man es jetzt auch hier bekommt.


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den mach ich mir gleich und dann schau ich Extra auf RTL während ich nebenbei mitm Lappi im Bett liege. <3


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

Rührei mit pfeffer salz und basilium aufm toast


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> [...]



Der Pizza schließe ich mich an, allerdings noch mit extra Salami und Peperoni Salami und Pfeffer


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (7. August 2011)

ich hätt' gerne die pizza von oben und danach das eis 

ne, gehe jetzt frühstücken, wahrscheinliche Amaranth (des ist nen getreide aus süd-amerika) Schoko-Müsli von der Firma Allos....ach am besten ich stell nen link dazu rein:

http://www.amazon.de/Allos-Amaranth-Schoko-M%C3%BCsli-500g/dp/B001ION180

mfg LAX
ps: NEIN ich kaufe das nicht bei Amazon (da kaufe ich bücher, CDs, DVDs, PC-Spiele (aber auch nur was ich uncut kriege) und evtl. noch elektronika (pc-zubehör z.B. oder Handy))


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. August 2011)

Selbstgemachte Tortillas


----------



## Laxera (8. August 2011)

kaugummi...hätte hunger, aber wenn ich runter geh weckt das meine leute, das fänden die weniger toll ....

mfg LAX


----------



## Dominau (10. August 2011)

Fischstäbchen


----------



## Laxera (11. August 2011)

nix zuhause...gehe jetzt einkaufen (bäcker vor allem.....)

mfg LAX
ps: bis dahin futter ich noch ein paar gummi-schlümpfe


----------



## Velynn (11. August 2011)

Olivenbrot mit Lachs und Kapern


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2011)

Ich hatte eben:

- Salat (Tomaten, Gurke, Paprika, Champignons) mit Croutons, frischem Basilikum und Nüssen.
- Veggie-Burger
- Pommes (dazu hausgemachte Remoulade und Ketchup)

Und jetzt gibt es einen Soja-Matcha.


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. August 2011)

Gleich gibts lecker Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat (selbstgemacht)! Das könnte ich jeden Tag essen!

@H2OTest: Die Brote könnten von meinem Dad sein...der hat auch so nen Geschmack bei belegten Broten ^^


----------



## Ogil (11. August 2011)

Vegetarische Lasagne auf Quorn-Basis *nomnom*


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

Selbstgemachte Wraps mit Salat, Hähnchen und ein wenig Käse  *omnomnom*


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2011)

@Ogil: Was ist Quorn?

@Topic: Nomma Wurstsalat.


----------



## Laxera (12. August 2011)

mozzarella ohne alles...lecker  (in scheibchen geschnibbelt) 

mfg LAX


----------



## Ogil (12. August 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Ogil: Was ist Quorn?



Ein vegetarischer Fleischersatz der irgendwie aus Pilzkulturen hergestellt wird und mir zumindest besser schmeckt als all das Tofu/Soja-Zeug. Grade die Varianten die Huehnchen oder Gehacktes ersetzen sind (abgesehen von der Konsistenz) recht nah am fleischigen Original.


----------



## Laxera (12. August 2011)

belegte brote ......wurst und so


mfg lax


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2011)

Klingt ja gar nicht mal so unappetitlich, dieses Quorn. Ich habe gerade 2 belegte Brote konsumiert und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich mal wieder ein Käsebrot essen könnte. 

Das muss Morgen gleich nachgeholt werden!


----------



## Konov (13. August 2011)

Döner und Chicken Nuggets


----------



## Laxera (15. August 2011)

müsli (das von weiter oben)

mfg LAX


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (22. August 2011)

Mal wieder ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach 3,5 Stunden ist es zwar leicht _faserig_, aber man kann's immer noch kauen!


----------



## Onicon (22. August 2011)

Eine Banane


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Spaghetti mit Sojabolognese 
Aber unsere Haushälterin hat gekocht dementsprechend sind die Nudel so weich wie eine horde Kuscheltiere


----------



## Perkone (23. August 2011)

Trink gradn Frühstücksbier


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2011)

Irgend sonen komischen RedBull-Fake, obwohl ich die eigentlich seit letzter Nacht nicht mehr sehn kann...


----------



## Ellesmere (23. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> müsli (das von weiter oben)
> 
> mfg LAX



Was ist denn "Müsli- von weiter oben"?

btt:
Kaugummi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (23. August 2011)

müsli von weiter oben ist ein müsli das ich weiter "oben" im thema schon mal erwähnt hatte 

was esse ich?

wieder müsli

mfg LAX 
ps: diesesmal ein anderes


----------



## H2OTest (23. August 2011)

grade n "griechischen döner" und jetzt trink ich n v+ grapefruit


----------



## Deanne (23. August 2011)

Nudeln mit Knoblauchöl und frischem Gemüse, scharf angebraten.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2011)

Bratkartoffeln und Restesalat.
Kühlschrank ist befreit vom übriggebliebenem Gemüse.


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

2 Chilli-Käse-Würstchen in der Pfanne gebraten,
dazu 2 Scheiben frisches Brot vom Leib, und Mittelscharfer Senf.
Ein Glas Cola für die schärfe, und ein Glas Wein für den Nachtisch. Yammi!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (23. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> 2 Chilli-Käse-Würstchen in der Pfanne gebraten,
> dazu 2 Scheiben frisches Brot vom Leib, und Mittelscharfer Senf.
> Ein Glas Cola für die schärfe, und ein Glas Wein für den Nachtisch. Yammi!



Mich will auch haben!

Grad vorhin gabs lecker: Spaghettoni mit Meeresfrüchten in einer Zitronen-Basilikum Sauce und dazu Vogerlsalat mit Kartoffeln und Speckstückchen. Dazu ein kühles Puntigamer und jetzt noch eine große Tasse Pfefferminztee zum Ausklang des Tages.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Delikatess Bierwurst der Metzgerei Schiessl, dazu ein selbst aufgebackenes Bauernbrot und einen großen Pott Kaffee.
(Auch wenn mein Kaffee eher einem "Raktajino" gleicht.


----------



## Laxera (24. August 2011)

klingt nach meiner schwester (für die sind auch nudeln mit knoblauch ein vernünftiges essen, während ich dazu - meist - sage: da fehlt was, sei es ein bissal schinken und käse oder das man sich nen Ei dazu in die pfanne haut)

kaugummi ist es bei mir gerade (aber etz gibts dann frühstück 

mfg LAX


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Ach das Zeug hat mir meine Mutter mitgebracht. 
Und da mein Kühlschrank einen leichten Anfall von Leer hat, war halt sonst nix da.

faszinierend finde ich, es schmeckt verdammt gut, aber man darf nicht daran riechen, es richt extrem wie Hundefutter.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2011)

Grade Chickenwings gegessen und heute Abend wird gegrillt <3


----------



## Dominau (25. August 2011)

Gleich gibts Bratkartoffeln mit Spinat und Spiegelei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gleich gibts Bratkartoffeln mit Spinat und Spiegelei



*sabber* *_* 

Ich es ein Brötchen mit Fleischwurst


----------



## Jordin (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*+*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. August 2011)

Kleine Kinder


----------



## Delso (26. August 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Kleine Kinder




und wie bereitest du sie am liebsten zu? 

zum Topic: am Salzstangen mümmeln


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Gipfeli - wer weiss, was ich meine?


----------



## Delso (26. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gipfeli - wer weiss, was ich meine?




Toblerone?

Ich hatte grade ne Schale Schoko Flakes , vonner Kollegin die umbedingt vorm Wochenende die Milch loswerden wollte   , geschenkt schmeckts doch am besten


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Lachs mit Reis... man in Lachs könnt ich mich echt reinsetzen. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

honigmelone eiskalt


----------



## zoizz (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber Kuyas sieht auch lecker aus


----------



## BlizzLord (26. August 2011)

Nichts :'(
Forever alone! D:


----------



## Konov (27. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nichts :'(
> Forever alone! D:



Als könnte man ein Essen heiraten! ^^

@Topic
In ein paar Minuten hoffentlich eine große heiße Pizza.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. August 2011)

Kellogs Reis Puffs mit Milch (Lidl Version)


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2011)

Cornflakes mit Schoko-Soja-Milch. Zuckersüß, mir tun schon die Zähne weh.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub man findet echt für jedes verdammte nahrungs- und genußmittel ein markengetreues bild im internet


----------



## Dominau (1. September 2011)

Nudelsalat!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (4. September 2011)

Poptarts Cookie Cream mit einem Glas Milch
just yummi!


----------



## Sarif (4. September 2011)

Zwar nicht essen aber trinken 
Nen Becher Buttermilch


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2011)

Tiramisu


----------



## Lordcocain (4. September 2011)

nachos mit selbstgemachter Käsesauce.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2011)

Nen Landliebe Schokopudding <3


----------



## BlizzLord (4. September 2011)

Seit 3 Tagen nichts. QQ


----------



## xxardon (4. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nudelsalat!



/sign! Nudelsalat O:!


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2011)

Eine Packung Aldi Tortellini mit - weil die ursprünglich geplante Tomaten-Bolognese-Soße Schimmel angesetzt hat - Zimt und Zucker.


----------



## iShock (6. September 2011)

oO klingt aber merkwürdig noxiel  wie schmeckts denn


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2011)

Herzhaft süß, aber nicht so schlecht wie man meinen sollte.


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

Einen großen Teller Gurken- und Tomatenscheiben. Und danach noch ein Schüsselchen Cornflakes.


----------



## Konov (8. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Einen großen Teller Gurken- und Tomatenscheiben. Und danach noch ein Schüsselchen Cornflakes.



Mein Beileid!
Klingt zwar gesund auf der einen Seite, aber hört sich auch derbst unlecker an auf der anderen Seite. ^^

@Topic
Nudeln mit Tomatensauce und Hackfleisch Resten von gestern.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2011)

_Was ist denn an Tomaten , Gurken und Cornflakes unlecker? _


----------



## Konov (8. September 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was ist denn an Tomaten , Gurken und Cornflakes unlecker? _



Was das für ne Mischung?
Ich würd das in der Kombi net essen. ^^

Aber jeder wie er mag gell?


----------



## Dominau (8. September 2011)

3 große Fleischkäse Stücke, ne Portion Bratkartoffeln und 2 mißglückte Spiegeleier.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. September 2011)

Rührei mit Zwiebeln und Mais mit Bacon.


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was das für ne Mischung?
> Ich würd das in der Kombi net essen. ^^



Sag mal nichts, es lag eine halbe Stunde dazwischen. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (9. September 2011)

Kroketten mit Ketchup salz und hackfleischgewürz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Legendary (9. September 2011)

Gleich in die Mikro gepackt...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Für heute abend noch entweder Choco Crossies oder Salzbrezeln. <3


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2011)

_Dönah komplett mit allen Soßen _


----------



## Dominau (10. September 2011)

Kürbissupe


----------



## Alux (10. September 2011)

Pistazien, Mineral und danach noch Lebkuchen


----------



## Scyphus (10. September 2011)

MENTOS the freshmaker


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. September 2011)

Türkisch Pfeffer

(wieso steht eigentlich auf der Verpackung "Erwachsenen-Lakritz)  =?


----------



## Ennia (11. September 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Türkisch Pfeffer
> 
> (wieso steht eigentlich auf der Verpackung "Erwachsenen-Lakritz) =?



Ab einem Salmiakgehalt von über 2% muss das Produkt mit "Erwachsenen-Lakritz" gekennzeichnet werden. Salmiak ist nicht gerade gut für Leber und Nieren... schon garnicht für Kinder 




ich ess grad ein paar Nimm2 Kaubonbons


----------



## Dominau (11. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kürbissupe



Suppe von gestern zum Frühstück. Sehr lecker :>


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. September 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ab einem Salmiakgehalt von über 2% muss das Produkt mit "Erwachsenen-Lakritz" gekennzeichnet werden. Salmiak ist nicht gerade gut für Leber und Nieren... schon garnicht für Kinder



Oh okay. Dann überleg ich mir es das nächste Mal erst, bevor ich die Dinger inhaliere...


----------



## Ennia (13. September 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Oh okay. Dann überleg ich mir es das nächste Mal erst, bevor ich die Dinger inhaliere...



Ja, ist bestimmt auch für die Lunge nicht so gut... Das Zeug zu essen ist da wohl unbedenklicher. 


Hab gerade ein Hacksteak mit Kartoffelstampf zu mir genommen


----------



## Terrascream (13. September 2011)

Selbstgemachten Schokoladenpudding *_____* ( mit Nutella drinne )


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. September 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ja, ist bestimmt auch für die Lunge nicht so gut... Das Zeug zu essen ist da wohl unbedenklicher.


Danke für den Tipp 



Terrascream schrieb:


> Selbstgemachten Schokoladenpudding *_____* ( mit Nutella drinne )


Mit Nutella ?! Rezept büdde :-)

BTT: Nen' Apfel


----------



## Terrascream (13. September 2011)

Uhm mh Rezept gibt es nicht wirklich.
Ich hab das jetzt so gemacht.. also normalen Schokoladenpudding gekocht & halt etwas Nutella reingemischt & oben drauf dann so Mandelsplitter ^^


Aber ehh..das schmeckt verboten gut ^.^

Nunja... jetzt hab ich mir eine Brotpfanne gemacht 

Das ist echt lustig, wie kreativ man werden kann, wenn man keine Lust hat einkaufen zu gehen :3


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Chips. Die billigen vom Netto. Leider schon zwei Tage offen, daher etwas pappig.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Uhm mh Rezept gibt es nicht wirklich.
> Ich hab das jetzt so gemacht.. also normalen Schokoladenpudding gekocht & halt etwas Nutella reingemischt & oben drauf dann so Mandelsplitter ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, das mit dem Pudding werd ich demnächst mal ausprobieren 

Danke


----------



## iShock (14. September 2011)

schokolade mit caramel vor 20 minuten aufgemacht schon hab leer .___.


Und ich kann nicht aufhören °_°


----------



## Kamsi (14. September 2011)

gyros mit reis und zubehör aus der tiefkühlpackung


----------



## Laxera (14. September 2011)

hm...hatte zum mittag nen Dr. Oetker "Flammkuchen"  (etwas aufgepeppt mit extra käse und nem guten räucherschinken  )

jetzt gerade?

hm....zählt schokolade? (weiße schokolade mit crisp drin von RitterSport)

mfg LAX


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

Spaghetti Carbonara und Parmesan, self made.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. September 2011)

Toast mit Marshmallow Fluff....Zuckerschock  aber lecker


----------



## Alux (17. September 2011)

Ne Pizza Diavolo als Mitternachtsimbiss/1. Frühstück


----------



## Alux (17. September 2011)

Ne Pizza Diavolo als Mitternachtsimbiss/1. Frühstück


----------



## Foxx313 (17. September 2011)

also ich hab eben insgesamt 6 käsebrötchen gefressen weil ich randvoll beim örtlichen bäcker warn,hab eig. nur 4 gekauft aber da ich aufn rückweg alle aufgefressen habe und zufällig von den männnern in uniform angehalten wurde weil wir auf der straße standen,musste ich nochmal zum bäcker laufen und mir 2 weitere käsebrötchen kaufen,nun ist mir kotz übel und ich geh ins bett,nacht


----------



## Kamsi (17. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker - leider war der käse dip aus


----------



## Konov (17. September 2011)

Ich ess auch grad Chips. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich ess auch grad Chips. ^^



dis ^


----------



## Alux (18. September 2011)

nen Beutel Elektrolytlösung, mein COusin hatte sein 18 unr wir warn ordentlich unterwegs


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (18. September 2011)

kaugummi...kaugummi....KAUGUMMI   

Das entwickelt langsam Suchtpotential O_o


----------



## Lordcocain (18. September 2011)

gemüselasagne reste von heute Mittag.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2011)

Instant Nudeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. September 2011)

Honigtoast.


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Reis und Paprikagemüse, jetzt einen Kaffee hinterher


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Ziegenkäse, Charlotten und Tomaten ausm Ofen. Dazu nen alkoholfreies Erdinger.


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2011)

Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Käse, Tomate, Zwiebeln und Speck. GIGANTISCH LECKER!


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Weltmeister Brötchen und Tasse Kaffee


----------



## Schrottinator (21. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg3rafvlASM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe es mir aber nicht gemacht, um das hier zu posten. ^^


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Nudeln mit Olivenöl. Habe vergessen, eine Sauce zu kaufen. Und Knoblauch und sowas habe ich auch nicht da. Naja.


----------



## schneemaus (21. September 2011)

Grade fertig gegessen: Bratkartoffeln (weil ich gestern extra mehr Kartoffeln gekocht hab ^^) und n Spiegelei dazu. Weil der Krempel mal weg musste. Nun kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, außer Brot nix mehr zu Essen im Haus zu haben und morgen einkaufen fahren


----------



## Terrascream (21. September 2011)

Kartoffelbrei ( selbstgemacht) mit Käse überbacken, das ist geil^-^


----------



## schneemaus (21. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Kartoffelbrei ( selbstgemacht) mit Käse überbacken, das ist geil^-^



Ich überbacke ja sehr, sehr vieles mit Käse, weil ich finde, dass das meiste einfach noch besser schmeckt, wenn man es mit Käse drauf in den Ofen schiebt. Aber Kartoffelbrei mit Käse überbacken stell ich mir ziemlich widerlich vor. Nicht vom Geschmack, sondern von der Konsistenz her.


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Spaghetti Rest von gestern mit Lachs und Gewürzen


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. September 2011)

Grießklößchensuppe mit Zwiebel/Speck-Kuchen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. September 2011)

Feldsalat


----------



## Terrascream (24. September 2011)

Lachfilet in Soße mit so Leinsamenbrot *-*


----------



## iShock (24. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich überbacke ja sehr, sehr vieles mit Käse, weil ich finde, dass das meiste einfach noch besser schmeckt, wenn man es mit Käse drauf in den Ofen schiebt. Aber Kartoffelbrei mit Käse überbacken stell ich mir ziemlich widerlich vor. Nicht vom Geschmack, sondern von der Konsistenz her.



Ach wat im Magen kommts eh alles zusammen - ;D


----------



## Pastilo (24. September 2011)

Piiiizzzzzzzaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Zoraxa (24. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Lachfilet in Soße mit so Leinsamenbrot *-*



Hoffentlich ne WEINSoße 



[Schnitzel, Reis, Jägersoße]


----------



## Terrascream (24. September 2011)

Zoraxa schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ne WEINSoße
> 
> 
> 
> [Schnitzel, Reis, Jägersoße]



Ach Gott...
Das sollte Lachs heißen X:

Btw, Lachslasagne ! <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2011)

Putengeschnitzeltes mit Kartoffelmus <3


----------



## Deathstyle (25. September 2011)

Brezeln.

Ich hab grade so dermaßen Bock auf ein Risotto, geht garnicht. Aber man kriegt hier auch einfach kaum guten Risottoreis.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Muss mich noch entscheiden zwischen Döner und Hackfleisch-Paprika-Reis Pfanne von gestern.


----------



## Alux (25. September 2011)

Nen 1 Liter Krug Tee, schon der 7e heut


----------



## iShock (25. September 2011)

chinesische eier nudeln mit käse und ketchup (bin so einer der isst alles mit ketchup) xD


----------



## Manoroth (25. September 2011)

ne orange <3 und dazu n leckeres bier *.*


----------



## Deanne (26. September 2011)

Instant-Nudelsuppe. Ganz lecker, aber jetzt ist mir schlecht.


----------



## Konov (28. September 2011)

Rest-Nudeln von gestern, dazu ein Stück Lachs mit Möhren und Erbsen Gemüse angebraten, dazu etwas Basilikum und Parmesan oben drüber


----------



## Dominau (30. September 2011)

Schupfnudeln mit Apfelmus


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2011)

Warscheinlich bald eine ungesunde Pizza bestellen.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich bald eine ungesunde Pizza bestellen.



Hab ich auch grade überlegt *seufz*


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab ich auch grade überlegt *seufz*



Ich überlege nicht mehr, habs grad gemacht


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2011)

mein Ergebnis dieser überlegung sieht ihr oben


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mein Ergebnis dieser überlegung sieht ihr oben



Was ist das eigentlich genau?


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2011)

ein "rollo" mit tzaziki feta gurke tomate und gyros


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich überlege nicht mehr, habs grad gemacht



Ne, hab mich dagegen entschieden und ne Scheibe Käse auf ne Schebe Vollkornbrot geklatscht. Zu mehr war ich einfach nich in der Lage weil zu kaputt.


----------



## Terrascream (2. Oktober 2011)

Milchnudeln


----------



## Lichfritzer (2. Oktober 2011)

2 Weltmeisterbrotscheibe mit Hinternkochschinken und Gewürzgurken (alles von Aldi).


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2011)

Lichfritzer schrieb:


> 2 Weltmeisterbrotscheibe mit *Hinternkochschinken *und Gewürzgurken (alles von Aldi).


----------



## iShock (3. Oktober 2011)

Trink ich zwar nur - Grüner Tee :-), heut nix anderes getrunken


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2011)

Gurken und Tomaten mit Meersalz.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Oktober 2011)

So einen fertig Cheeseburger.....einmal und nie wieder! So eklig (naja das hätt' man sich auch denken können  )


----------



## Lichfritzer (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lichfritzer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 2 Weltmeisterbrotscheibe mit *Hintern*kochschinken und Gewürzgurken (alles von Aldi).



Ja, der heißt halt so.Kann ich auch nichts für.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Lichfritzer schrieb:


> Ja, der heißt halt so.Kann ich auch nichts für.



Nicht ganz ^^ 
Der nennt sich* Hinter*kochschinken aber nicht *Hintern*. Die Vorstellung dass dafür der Hintern irgendeines Tiers leiden musste, brachte mich aber zum schmunzeln.


----------



## Lordcocain (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nicht ganz ^^
> Der nennt sich* Hinter*kochschinken aber nicht *Hintern*. Die Vorstellung dass dafür der Hintern irgendeines Tiers leiden musste, brachte mich aber zum schmunzeln.






Hm ist Kochschinken nicht sogar "Schweinearsch"? Ich weis es leider net genau. Esses son Kram ja net.
BTT Gemüselasagne


----------



## Dominau (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo lecker


----------



## Nerine (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir gerad einen Babybel reingezogen...^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:O
Will auch.....
Wo hast du den amerikanischen Krams her?


----------



## iShock (5. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> So einen fertig Cheeseburger.....einmal und nie wieder! So eklig (naja das hätt' man sich auch denken können  )





Naja wenns den "richtig" machst sind die auch noch genießbar


Pack mir da immer noch Extra Käse - Röstzwiebel - Ketchup mit bissl Chili und Pfeffer und ab und zu noch Saure Gurke


Achja und die Brötchen im Toaster machen schmecken dann auch besser ^^


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> :O
> Will auch.....
> Wo hast du den amerikanischen Krams her?



Meine Mutter arbeitet in der Kaserne hier in der nähe.


----------



## BunzLee (5. Oktober 2011)

Gerade eine Packung saftige, mit Schokoladen gefüllte und mit Nüssen bestreute Donuts aufgemacht. Yummy yummy yummy I've got love in my tummy...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Meine Mutter arbeitet in der Kaserne hier in der nähe.



O_o ich will auch solche Connections.... Also was ich dir noch auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann sind Pop Tarts, am besten die Sorte S'more  

Muss mir meinen amerikanischen Krams immer teuer über das Internet bestellen       


BTT: Eisbergsalat


----------



## painschkes (5. Oktober 2011)

_Schau mal hier vorbei : World of Sweets.
_


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schau mal hier vorbei : World of Sweets.
> _



Danke dir! Werde mal in den nächsten Tagen das Sortiment durchstöbern 


Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein amerikanischer Lebensmittelmarkt ( vor Ort) , aber sowas scheint es in der Nähe von Hamburg nicht zu geben :'-(


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tofu, Paprika, Zucchini und Tomate. Dazu Schafskäse. Abgelöscht mit Sojasoße, gewürzt mit Salz, Pfeffer, scharfem Paprikapulver, einem kleinen Schuss Tabasco und einem Teelöffel Sambal Oelek. Schmeckt 1a


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> [bild]
> Tofu, Paprika, Zucchini und Tomate. Dazu Schafskäse. Abgelöscht mit Sojasoße, gewürzt mit Salz, Pfeffer, scharfem Paprikapulver, einem kleinen Schuss Tabasco und einem Teelöffel Sambal Oelek. Schmeckt 1a


ja leck mich fett OO
ich sag das sieht doch wirklich sehr... ähh.... abenteuerlich aus


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> O_o ich will auch solche Connections.... Also was ich dir noch auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann sind Pop Tarts, am besten die Sorte S'more



Ich LIEBE PopTarts <3
Mein Favorit ist Brown Suggar Cinnamon


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> :O
> Will auch.....
> Wo hast du den amerikanischen Krams her?



Die Sachen gibts aber auch in besser sortierten Supermärkten. "Perfetto" bei Karstadt führt sowas beispielsweise.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu fällt mir gerade ein Bericht zu ein ....Bei Spiegel TV wurde über das Essen in den verschiedenen Jahrzehnten berichtet und in diesm Zusammenhang auch über "Butterfinger".Butterfinger wurde (glaub ich in den 90ern) vom deutschen Markt genommen nachdem bekannt wurde, dass zur Herstellung genmanipulierter Mais verwendet wurde und der Aufschrei danach dementsprechend gross war ...
Tja, zwei Jahrzehnte später kümmerts kaum noch jemanden  

btt:
Cheesburger von Kochlöffel


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich LIEBE PopTarts <3
> Mein Favorit ist Brown Suggar Cinnamon



Hab mir grad welche bei Amazon bestellt. Freu mich schon darauf eine Packung Pop Tarts Smore mit einem Glas Milch zu verspeisen


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

bei mir gibts heute kroketten mit salz,hackfleisch gewürzmischung und tomaten ketchup light


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Hab mir grad welche bei Amazon bestellt. Freu mich schon darauf eine Packung Pop Tarts Smore mit einem Glas Milch zu verspeisen



Omg, manche Sorten davon sind ja sogar vegan! oO

Ich laufe morgen direkt los und kaufe welche.

@Topic: Haferkekse und ein Glas Sojamilch mit Schokogeschmack. Und gleich einen Tee.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2011)

Nen anständiges Rinderhüftsteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Süßkartoffeln und einem kleinen Salat...

Muss mal was deftiges hierrein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Nen anständiges Rinderhüftsteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Süßkartoffeln und einem kleinen Salat...
> 
> Muss mal was deftiges hierrein



do want *_*

Brot mit Käse, Salami, Schinken, bissl Salat und Pfeffer.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

gibts eingentlich mengen rabatt bei der website ?

ich tue ja meist nur a&p oder tip oder sonstige hausmarken nutzen weil 2 euro für 200 zu teuer sind find ich ^^

@deanne

walking dead oder woher die signatur ?


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @deanne
> 
> walking dead oder woher die signatur ?



Könnte hinkommen, wobei ich die Serie besser kenne, als den Comic. Habe das Bild zufällig bei tumblr gefunden.

@Topic: Ich koche mir gleich noch eine Portion Miso-Suppe.


----------



## Breakyou (10. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Könnte hinkommen, wobei ich die Serie besser kenne, als den Comic. Habe das Bild zufällig bei tumblr gefunden.


Ich kenn das Bild von einem CD-Cover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Nasi Goreng


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2011)

Gefüllte Champignons


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

selbst gemacht ?

ist überhaupt schon pilzzeit ?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> selbst gemacht ?
> 
> ist überhaupt schon pilzzeit ?



Mmmm lecker Magic Mushrooms


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> selbst gemacht ?



Nein *g*


----------



## Alux (10. Oktober 2011)

ZAM würde NIEMALS selbst kochen, dafür hat er DienerinnenIch hab hier grad Nüsse ungeröstet


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> [Pizzabild]



Mal wieder was für die Gesundheit?


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Oktober 2011)

mjamm, lecker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal wieder was für die Gesundheit?



Ey, wer 3x die Woche Sport macht, darf sich das mal erlauben! ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ZAM würde NIEMALS selbst kochen



Gerücht


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (11. Oktober 2011)

Eine Reiswaffel.

Normalerweise belege ich sie mit Käse, aber der ist auch schon auf meinem Brötchen für heute mittag. Widert mich gerade so an, noch mehr Käse zu essen. Also ess ich sie trocken.


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Diverse Vollkornbrote und ne Tasse Kaffee


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2011)

Einen Salat


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2011)

Brötchen mit Salami und Salat - ohne Butter.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Oktober 2011)

rolo

Zuckerhaushalt hoch halten.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This!



Meine Lieferung amerikanischer Köstlichkeiten ist nämlich grad angekommen!


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Tortellini mit Fleischfüllung und Tomatensauce... einmalig lecker


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

"Satori Instantnudeln mit Hühnerfleischgeschmack und Pilzen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 99 Cent


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

Gehacktes Pfanne mit Paprika und Reis.


----------



## Silmyiél (12. Oktober 2011)

Schmecken Teflonbeschichtete Pfannen besser als die Gusseisenpfannen?

Und wie hast du die Kleingehackt? 


@ Topic: Bonbons


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

Es war ja keine gehackte Pfanne, sondern eine Gehackte*s *Pfanne, obwohl wenn ich noch länger drüber nachdenke...Wird das eventuell zusammen geschrieben?! xD

btt: 
Nun ein Kaugummi (wegen der Zahnhygiene^^)


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Würde es Hackfleisch-Pfanne nennen. ^^

Mache ich auch relativ oft mit Paprika und Reis. Ist nicht übermässig teuer und auch nicht sonderlich ungesund.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Pizza Hawaii und Kartoffelchips nebenher 

Ein Glück dass ichs darf.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Oktober 2011)

Vorhin einen Double Steakhouse Burger von BK - oder wie er hier genannt wird: MOAB (Mother of all Burgers)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Oktober 2011)

Seit heut' morgen gar nichts   

Aber gleich gibt's was feines. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Assari (15. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Schogetten Nougat SOOO LECKERR!!!!1111


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Granola Schokoladenkekse


----------



## Lorasheliza (15. Oktober 2011)

Salate Nizza, Mozzarella wins,

so far, Lorasheliza!


----------



## Haxxler (16. Oktober 2011)

Thunfischsalat von Appel. Kommt nicht an den selbstgemachten Salat ran, aber dennoch sehr lecker.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Oktober 2011)

Selbst gemachte Currywurst  Ketchup, Curry, Balsamicoessig - so einfach, so gut!


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Oktober 2011)

Reis mit Curry-Ananas-Soße.


----------



## Alux (16. Oktober 2011)

Gestern Abend McDonalds, dann so gegen Mitternacht nen Döner, zu Mittag gabs Frühstück und seitdem noch paar bloße Semmeln/Kornspitze. Jetzt wieder paar Nüsse mit Mineral.


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2011)

Nudeln mit Käsesahne Sauce, dazu Bohnen, das ganze garniert mit Parmesan und etwas Basilikum


----------



## Slayed (16. Oktober 2011)

Frühlingsrollen


----------



## iShock (17. Oktober 2011)

selbstgemachter Apfelkuchen *om nom nom*


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Grade Mie-Nudeln mit Hühnchen, Sprossen und Möhren, jetzt gerade Birnenquark mit Zimt, dazu einen heißen Tee. Manchmal kann die Welt so schön sein <3


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

vollkornbrot mit mozerella obendrauf


----------



## iShock (19. Oktober 2011)

wahrscheinlich gleich meine letzte tafel schokolade


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

5 gum


----------



## Alux (19. Oktober 2011)

den dicksten toast den ich je gemach habt nom  nom nom


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Studentenfutter


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich gleich meine letzte tafel schokolade



Jaja, immerwieder eine Qual wenn es dann zu ende ist.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

Colaflaschen


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2011)

Reis mit Sauce und Gyros


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute : Frisches Brot mit Erdbeer Marmelade <3


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (27. Oktober 2011)

Zwiebelbrot und dazu 1l Wasser...und es schmeckt awesome! Manchmal sind die einfachsten Dinge doch die besten! 


EDIT: Alles weg   ....ich bemühe mich nicht zu weinen :-(


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

Nudeln von gestern, Bohnenreste von gestern, Lachs von heute. ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich gleich meine letzte tafel schokolade


Ja, der Kakao-Bohnen-Anbau in Deutschland ist momentan echt schwierig  ²



BTT:
Pizza


----------



## Alux (5. November 2011)

Gleich gibt es Faschiertes-Leibchen paniert, dazu Püree und Bohnen-Zwiebelsalat mit viel Kürbiskernöl  nom nom nom





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sFr5Esgv-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (5. November 2011)

Was ist denn faschiertes Leibchen? Ich kenn ja vieles, aber das sagt mir nix.

Ich hab grade Würstchen und selbstgemachten Nudelsalat gegessen. Aber ich freu mich auf morgen, da mach ich meine one and only Lasagne *_*


----------



## Elrigh (5. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (5. November 2011)

Käsebrot mit Branston Pickle om nom nom


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

PIZZA!! Selbst gemacht und kalorienarm, da ohne Käse und mit viel Gemüse und Kräutern. Schmeckt echt gut.


----------



## Alux (5. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was ist denn faschiertes Leibchen? Ich kenn ja vieles, aber das sagt mir nix.



Ich hätt doch den hochdeutschen Begriff hinschreiben sollen^^

Ich hab grad Null Plan wie die Teile auf hochdeutsch heißen, deswegen einfach mal hier klicken.

Edit: Hab mal kurz den Wiki Eintrag gelesen und da stands ja, Frikadellen. Das mir das nicht eingefallen is





Deanne schrieb:


> PIZZA!! Selbst gemacht und kalorienarm, da ohne Käse und mit viel Gemüse und Kräutern. Schmeckt echt gut.


 Hört sich lecker an


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laugengebäck wie salzstangen vertrage ich derzeit nicht wegen magengrippe - aber gesalzene cracker dafür ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. November 2011)

Obstsalat!


----------



## Rysm (7. November 2011)

Schnitzel mit Pommes!


----------



## Ogil (7. November 2011)

Scones mit Erdnussbutter.


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Müsli mit Himbeeren und Sojamilch und dazu einen Kaffee mit Schokosirup.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Ebenfalls Müsli, aber mit Schokostückchen und nen Apfel


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

nudeln mit hackfleisch/tomatensosse


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (7. November 2011)

Kaugummi...Kaugummi....KAUGUMMI 

Oh mann, innerhalb von 4 Tagen die ganze Packung "zerkaut"...das kann nicht gesund sein


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Kaugummi...Kaugummi....KAUGUMMI
> 
> Oh mann, innerhalb von 4 Tagen die ganze Packung "zerkaut"...das kann nicht gesund sein



Wenn du ihn dann nicht ausspuckst pupst du irgendwann kleine Kaugummiblasen. 

Zwei Toast mit Wurstaufschnitt zum Abendbrot vertilgt. ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (7. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn dann nicht ausspuckst pupst du irgendwann kleine Kaugummiblasen.



Nene, den schluckt man nicht. Da wird nur solange drauf rumgekaut bis der Geschmack draußen ist


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

Grüne, rote und gelbe Paprika und Reis


----------



## zoizz (17. November 2011)

Gerade vom Brasilianer gekommen. Woohooo das war gut.
Jeder bekommt eine Karte: Eine Seite rot, eine grün. Mit rot beginnt das Essen bzw solange rot offen liegt kann man an der Salatbar schlemmen. Dreht man die Karte um auf grün, beginnt der Hauptgang. In regelmässigen Abständen kommt eine Bedienung vorbei und bringt Nachschub. Fleisch gibt es direkt vom Spieß (in 10 Gängen mit 10 unterschiedlichen Sorten) und dazwischen immer eine Beilagenrunde (von Pommes über Reis nach schwarzen Bohnen zu Kartoffelscheiben). Dreht man dann wieder nach Rot wird abgeräumt und das Dessert-Menü ist freigegeben, Nachtisch soviel man noch kann (Tiramisou, Apfelstrudeleis, Quarks etc).

War zwar etwas teuerer als der Chinese mit Buffet, aber ein Erlebnis und auf jeden Fall besonders. Wenn die Bedienung mit einem Riesenspieß um die Ecke kommt und wie bei einem Döner dir ein Stück Fleisch serviert - hammer und saulecker. Nur Känguruh hab ich mich nicht getraut zu probieren ...


----------



## Alux (19. November 2011)

Vom Keksebacken ist noch eine Packung Haselnüsse übrig geblieben, die genieße ich grad


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. November 2011)

Weiße Schokolade.


----------



## Agapáo (19. November 2011)

Selbstgemachtes schaaaaarfes Chili con Carne (natürlich mit gescheiten Chili-Extrakten und -pulvern und keinem Supermarkt-Tabasco) und gleich selbstgebackenen Double Chocolate-Kuchen.


----------



## Alux (19. November 2011)

Agapáo schrieb:


> Selbstgemachtes schaaaaarfes Chili con Carne (natürlich mit gescheiten Chili-Extrakten und -pulvern und keinem Supermarkt-Tabasco) und gleich selbstgebackenen Double Chocolate-Kuchen.



nom nom nom


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

Mandarinen. <3


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2011)

Spaghetti in Gemüsesosse...war noch was von gestern Mittach übrig


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Toast, Brot und Kaffee ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2011)

Kelloggs Frosties! <3


----------



## MasterXoX (27. November 2011)

Eben geniales Paprika Hähnchen gegessen 
Und jetzt ess ich gerade ein paar Mandeln^^


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

Döner


----------



## salamipizza (1. Dezember 2011)

Momentan nichts, aber als ich den Avatar von Edou gesehen habe hat der mich an meinen Gesichtsausdruck heute Mittag erinnert, als ich so einen komischen Quark gegessen habe. =)


----------



## Lordcocain (1. Dezember 2011)

tofu würstchen mit ofenkartoffeln und kräuterquark.


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2011)

Toastbrot mit Meerrettich Frischkäse


----------



## Dominau (3. Dezember 2011)

Fleischkäse mit .. Käse


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Fleischkäse mit .. Käse



Like a Boss!

Obst, atm nen Apfel.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2011)

grad n bigmäc, danach medikamente


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2011)

Wer so einen schwachen Magen hat sollte aber nicht zu Mc Donalds gehn


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2011)

Käse - Lauch -Suppe


----------



## schneemaus (3. Dezember 2011)

Gleich gefüllte Paprika mit Reis


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gleich gefüllte Paprika mit Reis



Fahr mal schnell zu mir rüber und hol mich mitm Auto ab, ich will mitessen. *_*.

Ich "Koche" gleich Spaghetti. :<


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer so einen schwachen Magen hat sollte aber nicht zu Mc Donalds gehn



war net bei mcs meine ma hat mir was mitgebracht


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2011)

Kekse und ne Tasse Kaffee

Heute abend koche ich Paprika mit Reis und Hackfleisch in der Pfanne. Guten Appetit!


----------



## schneemaus (3. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Fahr mal schnell zu mir rüber und hol mich mitm Auto ab, ich will mitessen. *_*.
> 
> Ich "Koche" gleich Spaghetti. :<



Hab nu schon gegessen. Hatten auch eh nur für 2 Leute gekocht 


@Konov: Ja, lecker. So ähnlich gab's das bei mir auch, nur das Hackfleisch in der Paprikaschote


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Käsebrot ^^


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2011)

"selbstgemachte" Angebratene nudeln mit maggi und zwiebeln .. und es schmeckt sogar


----------



## orkman (6. Dezember 2011)

croque monsieur <3 ... bin endlich zu hause angekommen


----------



## Capparc (8. Dezember 2011)

Sitze im Büro, mache verspätet Mittag und lasse mir grad mein belegtes Baguette, Joghurt und eine schöne Tasse Cappuccino schmecken.


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachtsmann DD


----------



## Alux (8. Dezember 2011)

Französischen Salat, dazu ein hart gekochtes Ei und ein Brötchen, zum runterspülen noch ein kühles Heineken


----------



## Königmarcus (8. Dezember 2011)

Luft mit H2O-Sauce - wirklich sehr deliziös!


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2011)

Regen?


----------



## llcool13 (9. Dezember 2011)

Schnitzel mit Kartoffeln, Champignons und Zwiebeln *lecker*


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Gleich meinen Lieblingsdöner und Nuggets


----------



## Kamsi (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2011)

Haha...jaja Soylent Green, bodenständiges Grünes, das ist aus Menschen gemacht!


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Hab gerade fünf Orangen und drei bereits ziemlich traurig aussehende Bananen zermatscht und in einen Trink gerührt. Am Anfang hats geschmeckt, nun ist mir ziemlich übel. Aber es ist gesund!


----------



## schneemaus (13. Dezember 2011)

So Macadamianüsse vom Aldi, mit Honig geröstet und gesalzen. Aber nur ein paar, die sind zum Genießen und zum schnell essen viel zu schade x)


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber nur ein paar, die sind zum Genießen und zum schnell essen viel zu schade x)



Und machen ordentlich dick. Ich find die lecker, kauf sie deswegen aber nie.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und machen ordentlich dick. Ich find die lecker, kauf sie deswegen aber nie.



Das erstaunt mich nun. Ich kann mich daran erinnern, von dir gelesen zu haben, dass du nicht so auf deinen Fetthaushalt achten würdest, da du genetisch sowieso mit einem guten Stoffwechsel gesegnet wärst. ^^

Ich mache mir gerne selbst Chips. Die schmecken genauso gut wie gekaufte und sind praktisch absolut fettfrei.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

Frittierst du die? Ich hab das auch mal gemacht und die waren super, allerdings ist fettfrei doch anders. 
Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch mal Nachso machen.. mhnnhn.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Backofen. Kennste? ^^ 
Erst ein paar Minuten locker backen, dann die letzten zwei, drei Minuten volle Power, damit sie außen knusprig werden. Dazu am besten Pommes-Gewürz.


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das erstaunt mich nun. Ich kann mich daran erinnern, von dir gelesen zu haben, dass du nicht so auf deinen Fetthaushalt achten würdest, da du genetisch sowieso mit einem guten Stoffwechsel gesegnet wärst. ^^
> 
> Ich mache mir gerne selbst Chips. Die schmecken genauso gut wie gekaufte und sind praktisch absolut fettfrei.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Zwar habe ich gute Gene und nehme nicht besonders schnell zu, aber ich stopfe auch nicht alles in mich hinein. Als Veganer lebt man sowieso relativ fettarm und ich würde sagen, dass ich durchaus esse, worauf ich Lust habe, aber trotzdem achte ich darauf, es nicht zu übertreiben. 

Wenn ich sage, dass ich nicht unbedingt auf Kalorien achte, heißt das für mich, dass ich mir durchaus mal eine selbstgemachte Pizza oder eine Schüssel Pommes gönne, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Deshalb würde ich sowas aber niemals jeden Tag essen, da bringen auch die guten Gene nichts. 
Und da ich weiß, dass ich die Tüte Nüsse nicht mehr weglegen kann, kaufe ich sie erst gar nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das die da genauso knusprig werden wie inner Fritte, darum fragte ich ja - ich hab auf spezielle abtropftechnik gehofft.
Was ist denn Pommesgewürz, klingt pervers?  Ich hab da bisl Salz und Cayenn drauf.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich benutze generell eigentlich fast nur den Backofen. Auch bei Speck z.b. In der Pfanne ist das fettmäßig eine einzige Sauerei. Im Backofen läuft das meiste aufs Backpapier, den Rest tupft man mit einem Küchentuch ab.

Pommesgewürz gibts übrigens in jedem Gewürzregal. Also bei Pfeffer, Paprikapulver usw.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Zwar habe ich gute Gene und nehme nicht besonders schnell zu, aber ich stopfe auch nicht alles in mich hinein. Als Veganer lebt man sowieso relativ fettarm und ich würde sagen, dass ich durchaus esse, worauf ich Lust habe, aber trotzdem achte ich darauf, es nicht zu übertreiben.
> 
> Wenn ich sage, dass ich nicht unbedingt auf Kalorien achte, heißt das für mich, dass ich mir durchaus mal eine selbstgemachte Pizza oder eine Schüssel Pommes gönne, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Deshalb würde ich sowas aber niemals jeden Tag essen, da bringen auch die guten Gene nichts.
> Und da ich weiß, dass ich die Tüte Nüsse nicht mehr weglegen kann, kaufe ich sie erst gar nicht.



Klar, dass die fetthaltig sind. Lecker sind sie aber, und ob ich mir ne Tüte Chips kaufe und die über 2 Wochen verteilt esse oder eben so ne Dose Nüsschen, ist dann auch schnuppe x)


Und ich find selbstgemachte Chips im Backofen auch lecker, allerdings pack ich meistens ein paar Tropfen Olivenöl drauf und eine Mischung aus Salz, Pfeffer und Kräutern. Find ich leckerer als Pommesgewürz oder Paprika mit Salz und Pfeffer, obwohl ich letzteres auch nicht verkehrt finde.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Dezember 2011)

Je mange Erdnüsse mit Paprikagewürz


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2011)

Bin immer noch Ricola-abhängig. Muss den verdammten Husten bis Freitag loswerden.


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Klar, dass die fetthaltig sind. Lecker sind sie aber, und ob ich mir ne Tüte Chips kaufe und die über 2 Wochen verteilt esse oder eben so ne Dose Nüsschen, ist dann auch schnuppe x)



Wenn man sich die Chips oder Nüsse aufteilt, ist das auch ideal. Nur schaffe ich das persönlich nie. -___-

@Topic:

Lakritz-Bonbons vom Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Linija (15. Dezember 2011)

Bandnudeln mit Pesto und gaaaaaanz viel Parmesan! Geiloo^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was mit mir heute los ist. Einerseits könnt ich die ganze Zeit was essen, aber sobald ich in den Kühlschrank gucke oder mir überlege, was zu kochen, ekelt mich das Essen an. Hab mir vorhin beim Einkaufen nebendran beim Bäcker noch zwei Brötchen gekauft, die hab ich mir reingezwungen, aber ansonsten krieg ich nix runter, obwohl ich echt Hunger hab o.O Na ja, kochen werd ich morgen erst wieder, ist mir jetzt zu spät ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Dezember 2011)

Walnüsse


----------



## Kamsi (16. Dezember 2011)

schweineohr


----------



## Alux (17. Dezember 2011)

Frische Rindsuppe mit Leberknödeln und Frittaten, haben heute einen großen Topf gekocht weil morgen Familienessen ist.

Gibt:
Frittatensuppe
Rindsbraten mit Blaukraut und Kroketten
Obstsalat

Ich freu mich schon nom nom nom


----------



## Silmyiél (19. Dezember 2011)

2 Frikadellenbrötchen + 1 Mittlere Portion Eiersalat


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. Dezember 2011)

Fünf-Minuten-Terrine: Kartoffelbrei mit Blattspinat


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Fünf-Minuten-Terrine: Kartoffelbrei mit Blattspinat



Es gibt also tatsächlich Leute die sowas essen..

Feldsalat mit Ziegenkäse.


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Nen Apfel und Reiswaffeln mit Meersalz


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Dezember 2011)

Hähnchen süß sauer, Reis und Blattsalat dazu Vanillepudding

yam yam


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Pizza Hawaii von gestern ^^ mjam mjam mjam


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Dezember 2011)

Milbona All Natural Frucht Joghurt der Sorte Ananas von Aldi-Nord.

Da sind tatsächlich richtige Fruchtstücke drin und nicht nur Fasern oder Aromen.
Man glaubt es kaum.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Dezember 2011)

Nicht essen, sondern zubereiten: Pinguine mit Karottenfüßen, Traubenmantel, Frischkäsefell und Karottenschnabel und Traubenkopf.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich überlege ob ich mich an Hamburgerbrötchen versuche - aber ich kann doch garnicht backen


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Dezember 2011)

Reis und Hacksteak mit Sauce


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt also tatsächlich Leute die sowas essen..



Joa, wenn man keine Zeit zum Kochen hat.


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2011)

Kanten Brot, Stück Käse und Stück Wurst


Edit 24.12.2011
So gestern Heiliger Abend gabs lecker Raclette. Heute als Mittagessen das übrige Fleisch zusammen mit dem Gemüsen angeröstet, in eine Auflaufform gepackt und mit Schinken und Raclettekäse überbacken.

Edit 30.12.2011
Schweine Medaillons in Österkron-Sauce, dazu Kroketten und Gemüse.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2012)

Selbstgemachtes Rührei mit Zwiebeln und Schinken dazu Toast mit Magarine


----------



## Merianna (3. Januar 2012)

nachher irgendwann lecker Pelmeni mit saurer Sahne


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2012)

Grad Schoko Müsli ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2012)

Aufgewärmte Pizza mit Spinat, Gorgonzola und Knoblauch.



Ich war hier. Hihi =)


----------



## iShock (14. Januar 2012)

kuchen und peanutbutter cornflakes x_x


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Hab heute nur Linseneintopf und 2 Äpfel gegessen und hab noch voll Hunger. Waren ja auch grad mal 300 kcal oder so. Würd gern noch was zu essen kaufen, aber was? Außerdem hab ich dann wegen meiner Diät wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen, muss ja irgendwie auf 78 kommen. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Januar 2012)

Was darfst du denn essen in deiner Diät?
Eh aber Diät - wirklich?


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Ach, keine strenge Diät. Will nur bis zum Sommer noch 4 Kilo loswerden.


----------



## Deanne (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab heute nur Linseneintopf und 2 Äpfel gegessen und hab noch voll Hunger. Waren ja auch grad mal 300 kcal oder so. Würd gern noch was zu essen kaufen, aber was? Außerdem hab ich dann wegen meiner Diät wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen, muss ja irgendwie auf 78 kommen. ^^



Viel Spaß mit dem Jojo-Effekt. Bei dieser geringen Kalorienzufuhr schaltet dein Körper schnell auf Sparflamme und nach Ende der Diät hast du das Gewicht doppelt und dreifach wieder drauf. Und in dem Moment, wo man ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, etwas zu essen, stimmt etwas absolut nicht. 

Rechne deinen Tagesumsatz aus und versuche, zirka 500 Kalorien darunter zu bleiben. Alles andere ist ungesund und nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Januar 2012)

Fleisch, Fleisch, Fleisch!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Jojo-Effekt. Bei dieser geringen Kalorienzufuhr schaltet dein Körper schnell auf Sparflamme und nach Ende der Diät hast du das Gewicht doppelt und dreifach wieder drauf. Und in dem Moment, wo man ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, etwas zu essen, stimmt etwas absolut nicht.
> 
> Rechne deinen Tagesumsatz aus und versuche, zirka 500 Kalorien darunter zu bleiben. Alles andere ist ungesund und nicht dauerhaft.



Danke für die Hinweise, aber der Jojo-Effekt ist mir geläufig. Abgesehen davon hab ich es im letzten Jahr von 90 auf 79 geschafft. Somit kenn ich mich also einigermaßen aus. 

Übrigens - weißt du was den Jojo-Effekt aushebelt? Viel Sport. Den ich mache...


----------



## Deanne (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise, aber der Jojo-Effekt ist mir geläufig. Abgesehen davon hab ich es im letzten Jahr von 90 auf 79 geschafft. Somit kenn ich mich also einigermaßen aus.
> 
> Übrigens - weißt du was den Jojo-Effekt aushebelt? Viel Sport. Den ich mache...



Gut, das musst du selbst wissen. Trotzdem sind 300 Kalorien am Tag extrem ungesund und als Methode zum dauerhaften Gewichtsverlust nicht zu empfehlen. Es gibt ja genug Leute, die sowas nachmachen. Und ich kenne leider einige, die dadurch in eine Essstörung gerutscht sind, besonders wenn man anfängt, bei jeder Mahlzeit ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.

Und Krafttraining mag gegen den Jojo-Effekt helfen, aber bei so geringer Kalorienzufuhr wird der Körper irgendwann auch immer auf Muskelmasse zugreifen, weil er die benötigte Energie nicht nur aus den Fettdepots holen kann, wenn das Verhältnis von Nahrungszufuhr und Bewegung so krass ist.

Aber wie gesagt, jeder muss wissen, was er mit seinem Körper macht. Nachmachen sollte man sowas trotzdem nicht.

@Topic:

Rohe Gurke und Tomate. Brauchte was zum knabbern nebenbei.


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2012)

Bevor das Ganze in eine Diaet-Diskussion ausufert: Ich mach mich grad ueber die zweite Schuessel Thai-Suppe (scharf mit Kokosmilch, Schrimps und Pilzen) und Reisnudeln her. Im Winter geht doch nix ueber ein wenig Hitze von Innen...

PS: Ok - Schrimps passt wohl nicht so ganz - eher King Prawns, wie auch immer man die auf deutsch nennt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gut, das musst du selbst wissen. Trotzdem sind 300 Kalorien am Tag extrem ungesund und als Methode zum dauerhaften Gewichtsverlust nicht zu empfehlen. Es gibt ja genug Leute, die sowas nachmachen. Und ich kenne leider einige, die dadurch in eine Essstörung gerutscht sind, besonders wenn man anfängt, bei jeder Mahlzeit ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.
> 
> Und Krafttraining mag gegen den Jojo-Effekt helfen, aber bei so geringer Kalorienzufuhr wird der Körper irgendwann auch immer auf Muskelmasse zugreifen, weil er die benötigte Energie nicht nur aus den Fettdepots holen kann, wenn das Verhältnis von Nahrungszufuhr und Bewegung so krass ist.
> 
> ...



Bei mir kommt noch Cortison dazu, 5 mg täglich. Das Zeug erschwert das Abnehmen extrem, sodass eine lala-Diät, bei der man nur knapp unter dem Grundumsatz liegt, nichts bringt. Im Gegenteil nehme ich zu, sobald ich nur ungefähr in den Bereich dessen komme, was ich zu mir nehmen sollte, also etwa 3000 kcal. Was ebenso wieder ungesund ist. Ich darf nicht mehr als 1000-1200 kcal aufnehmen.


----------



## Dominau (18. Januar 2012)

Eine Brezel mit Butter und danach einen Joghurt mit der Ecke


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Januar 2012)

Habe gestern das Vegane Mett ausprobiert. Wtf, das sieht verdammt echt aus. Schmeckt aber gut.
Landbrot mit (Veganem)Mett und Kresse


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Januar 2012)

Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Salami und Paprika.


----------



## Thjodrerir (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pelmeni. Ess ich mindestens einmal pro Woche. Aber ich mein, bin auch halb Russe, ich darf das! ^^


----------



## Ogil (19. Januar 2012)

Neid! Wobei auf Deinem Bild der grosse Klecks Saure Sahne fehlt! Muessen wir auch mal wieder machen...


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2012)

Gleich Spaghetti und Rest Hackfleisch mit Paprika von gestern ^^


----------



## iShock (20. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mw03yXRdcZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. Januar 2012)

Vollkornbrot mit Käse, Erdbeermarmelade, Nutella und Putenbrust sowie ein gekochtes Ei


----------



## schneemaus (21. Januar 2012)

Gleich von mir gekochtes Chili con Carne <3 Ist leider ne Spontanentscheidung gewesen und es kocht erst seit ca. 2 Stunden vor sich hin, eigentlich hätt ich's ja gestern oder spätestens heute Vormittag machen müssen, dann würd's noch besser schmecken weil's zwischendrin nochmal richtig abgekühlt wäre... Aber so geht's auch und ich ess morgen schön die noch viel leckerererererereren Reste :>


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich Paprika mit Reis kochen, aber irgendwie war die paprika bereits gammelig.
Nun werden es Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce und Parmesan ^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Januar 2012)

Knallhart esse ich grad zwei Würstchen mit scharfem Senf (OMG!!!) und .... einem Brötchen!


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2012)

Rosmarin-Kartoffeln <3


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bevor das Ganze in eine Diaet-Diskussion ausufert: Ich mach mich grad ueber die zweite Schuessel Thai-Suppe (scharf mit Kokosmilch, Schrimps und Pilzen) und Reisnudeln her. Im Winter geht doch nix ueber ein wenig Hitze von Innen...
> 
> PS: Ok - Schrimps passt wohl nicht so ganz - eher King Prawns, wie auch immer man die auf deutsch nennt...



Riesengarnelen.

Ist die Suppe selbst gemacht? Sowas würd ich auch gern mal machen.


zum Thema: Maoam-Kaubonbons.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Januar 2012)

Ich mache gerade eine Lasagne und ich nasch Lasagnenblätter.. :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich mache gerade eine Lasagne und ich nasch Lasagnenblätter.. :>



Bääääääh...


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2012)

Selbst gemachten Eierpunsch - Eierlikör+Wein+Zimt+Kardamon+Amaretto+Sahne


----------



## Konov (29. Januar 2012)

Ein atemberaubendes Frühstück mit gekochtem Ei, Mohnbrötchen, Vollkornbrot und einer dampfenden Tasse Kaffee


----------



## Sunyo (29. Januar 2012)

Schweinsbratn mit Semmeknedl


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

Gleich esse ich Hawaitoast 

Kann mir jmd was für morgen empfehlen? Also Mittagessen und Abendessen (beides warm) für ca 15 €?


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (30. Januar 2012)

Hab gestern was tolles gegessen:

Zimtbagel mit Ruccola, Panchettakäse, Frischkäse und Rotweinjus - ein Genuss!!


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2012)

Tomatensaft-gehört zu meiner "Ich will im Sommer eine gute Figur im Bikini machen" Strategie!


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Tomatensaft-gehört zu meiner "Ich will im Sommer eine gute Figur im Bikini machen" Strategie!



Und, wie viel fehlt noch zu dieser "guten Figur im Bikini"? ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2012)

Zuviel, als das ich es mit Tomatensaft in den Griff bekomme  ^^ Aber Phase zwei startet bald, so dass die ..hmm...10 kg...dann doch noch loss werde. Ich hab diesen Winter iwie zuviel gegessen und mein Training wegen Faulheit vernachlässigt.


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Zuviel, als das ich es mit Tomatensaft in den Griff bekomme  ^^ Aber Phase zwei startet bald, so dass die ..hmm...10 kg...dann doch noch loss werde. Ich hab diesen Winter iwie zuviel gegessen und mein Training wegen Faulheit vernachlässigt.



Du machst nicht zufällig diese ominöse Kirsch-Diät, oder? Das soll der pure Horror sein. Extrem hartes Sportprogramm und geringe Nahrungszufuhr. Stell ich mir unangenehm vor.

Und 10 Kilo ist doch nicht viel.

@Topic:

Cookie Crisps mit Sojamilch.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und 10 Kilo ist doch nicht viel.



Aha. 


zum Thema: Erdnüsse


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Aha.



Ich weiß zwar nicht, was diese süffisante Bemerkung mir jetzt sagen soll, aber 10 Kilo verliert man relativ schnell. Meine Beste hat das mit WW und Bewegung in zwei Monaten runter gehabt. Dafür braucht man keine großartige Diät. Als ich vegan wurde, habe ich in kürzester Zeit 6 Kilo abgenommen und dabei nicht gehungert.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2012)

_Woah..wie mies ._.

Lässt ein paar rüberwachsen? 

@Topic : Zwei Toastbrotstullen mit Almette (Steinpilz) und Käse oben drauf - ein hoch auf die Laktose-Intolleranz! _


----------



## Renox1 (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x 2


----------



## Rodem (31. Januar 2012)

die wohl schlimmste Mischung seit es feste Nahrung gibt:

Brötchen mit Opas Weißer, Chococcino und n Apfel

schmeckt aber trotzdem


----------



## Kamsi (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immer noch gratis yourgurts im kühlschrank die haben bei unseren shoppingcenter tüten mit 16 becher verschenkt ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2012)

Baguette mit Käse, Schinken, Salat, Tomate, Zwiebel und Mayo.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2012)

Rodem schrieb:


> die wohl schlimmste Mischung seit es feste Nahrung gibt:
> 
> Brötchen mit *Opas Weißer??*, Chococcino und n Apfel
> 
> schmeckt aber trotzdem



Was das denn...?
btt:

Kaugummi


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2012)

pizza


----------



## Kamsi (31. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was das denn...?





> Fränkische Hausmacher Spezialität nach Art Schweinefleisch im eigenen Saft. Geschmackvolle, kräftige, deftige und herzhafte Spezialität in Premiumqualität mit &#8222;Biss". Nach altem überlieferten Rezept aus ausgesuchtem Schweinefleisch mit einem hohen Anteil an Magerfleisch hergestellt. Mit Naturgewürzen ohne Geschmacksverstärker veredelt.
> 
> Zutaten: Schweinefleisch (88%), Schwarten, Trinkwasser, Zwiebeln, Nitritpökelsalz (Kochsalz, Konservierungsstoff: Natriumnitrit), Gewürze; kann Spuren von Senf und Sellerie enthalten
> 
> ...



chips - käse&zwiebel geschmackt


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Ihr kennt doch sicherlich diese roten, langen, schlanken Feuerwürste, die man häufig im Brötchen beim Metzger, auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt oder im Stadion kriegt. Aber ich habe diese Bratwurst noch nie im Laden gesehen. Wisst ihr, wo man die herbekommt?


----------



## Kamsi (31. Januar 2012)

www.feuerwurst.com

aber die verkaufen nur im 100er paketen minium


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Hä? Ne, die liefern auch im 10er. Aber danke für die HP.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2012)

Die hab ich noch nie gesehen oO

btt:
Tomate mit Feta


----------



## Legendary (31. Januar 2012)

Ich krieg jetzt Salami und Schinkensandwiche im Sandwichmaker, dazu Teufelssauce und ein Erdinger Weißbier!


----------



## Mellsei (31. Januar 2012)

Lasagne. Grooooßartig


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> pizza



Der Smilie müsste anders herum sein 

Suppe + Toast MJAM


----------



## H2OTest (31. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur mit Steak anstatt boulette ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2012)

Auf ein Burger gehört weder ein Steak, noch eine Boulette 

@Topic, mein Mitbewohner kocht gerade eine "schnelle" Bolognese.


----------



## Alux (3. Februar 2012)

Smarties und dazun Corona, nachher noch 2 Tafeln Schoki (ja ungesund) und zu denen gibts dann Heineken


----------



## Pastilo (3. Februar 2012)

Grad esse ich nichts


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was diese süffisante Bemerkung mir jetzt sagen soll, aber 10 Kilo verliert man relativ schnell. Meine Beste hat das mit WW und Bewegung in zwei Monaten runter gehabt. Dafür braucht man keine großartige Diät. Als ich vegan wurde, habe ich in kürzester Zeit 6 Kilo abgenommen und dabei nicht gehungert.



Schön, dass deine Freundin mal eben so zehn Kilo verliert. Das ist aber längst nicht der Normalfall. Ich verlier nicht mal ansatzweise die fünf Kilo, die ich zu viel wiege, obwohl ich seit ungefähr einem Jahr jeden zweiten Tag Sport treibe und das nicht zu knapp. Zu sagen "das ist ja nicht viel" ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jede Person, die damit wirklich zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2012)

Vorhin hab ich mir ne Brokkolisuppe gemacht und mir lecker getoastetes Toast mit reingeschnitten. <3


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Vorhin hab ich mir ne Brokkolisuppe gemacht und mir lecker getoastetes Toast mit reingeschnitten. <3


BROKKOLI? Oh mein Gott, dieser Mensch braucht dringend einen Arzt! Wie kann man denn nur freiwillig Brokkoli essen? Oo


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

Pistazien und nachher bestell ich mir ne fette Pizza. 
Ich liebe es, dass ich mir figurtechnisch erlauben kann, zu essen, was ich will und wann ich will. 

Gesunde Ernährung darf trotzdem nicht fehlen ab und zu. ^^


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> BROKKOLI? Oh mein Gott, dieser Mensch braucht dringend einen Arzt! Wie kann man denn nur freiwillig Brokkoli essen? Oo



_Mit das leckerste Gemüse was es gibt - meiner Meinung nach._


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> BROKKOLI? Oh mein Gott, dieser Mensch braucht dringend einen Arzt! Wie kann man denn nur freiwillig Brokkoli essen? Oo



So langsam wirst du der unsymapthischste User hier im Forum noch vor Olli. :> 


Brokkoli ist btw eines der besten und gesündesten Gemüsesorten.


----------



## Deanne (5. Februar 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mit das leckerste Gemüse was es gibt - meiner Meinung nach._



Ich mag das Zeug auch ganz gerne. Allerdings nur, wenn es vernünftig zubereitet ist.

@Topic:

Cookie Crisps mit Sojamilch. Mal wieder. Und vorhin hab ich mir eine Hand Cashewkerne reingeknallt, haben zwar ordentlich Kalorien, aber gesunde Fette.


----------



## Dominau (5. Februar 2012)

Lecker Kartoffelsuppe.


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2012)

Pizzabrötchen von gestern


----------



## Mondsturm (9. Februar 2012)

Magerquark mit Milch (und einem Klekser Marmelade für den Geschmack)

Keine Ahnung ob's gesund ist, schmeckt aber


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Eine Lauchquiche mit Räuchertofu. Verdammt lecker!


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (11. Februar 2012)

Banane!


----------



## Konov (16. Februar 2012)

Tortellini mit Tomatensauce und Parmesan


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2012)

Sub des Tages 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (16. Februar 2012)

Frischen Käsebagel mit Schinken-Räucherkäse + Frischen Gartensalat mit Joghurtdressing 

Ich bin ja so öko und hippie muahah


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2012)

Ein bisschen New York Super Fudge Chunk von Ben&Jerry's. Da ich heute sechs Mal vom vierten Stock ins EG und wieder zurück gelaufen bin, darf ich mir das heute mal erlauben. Und Mann, ich hatte einfach einen verdammten Bock auf dieses Eis!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Da ich gestern nichts gegessen habe, weil ich schlicht keine Zeit hatte, gibts bei mir heute mein Abendessen zum Frühstück: Chicken-Käse-Nuggets mit Pommes.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Knäckebrot mit dick Nutella <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



whoaaaaaaar *-*


----------



## Velynn (20. Februar 2012)

Nutella... Einfach nur Nutelle


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Velynn schrieb:


> Nutella... Einfach nur Nutelle


----------



## Mondsturm (20. Februar 2012)

Mondsturm schrieb:


> Magerquark mit Milch (und einem Klekser Marmelade für den Geschmack)



Mit Honig diesmal


----------



## Perkone (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Packung Karotten


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Februar 2012)

Pfannkuchen mit Pflaumenmusfüllung


----------



## Merianna (23. Februar 2012)

hatte vorhin Pellkartoffeln mit Schale und Quark und ne Tafel Schoki


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Februar 2012)

Also gestern Abend gabs Spinat mit Kartoffeln und nem Spiegelei, ganz klassisch 

Und gleich gibts erstmal nen dickes Nutella Brötchen. MJAM!


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> hatte vorhin Pellkartoffeln mit Schale und Quark und ne Tafel Schoki



Wie kann man denn die Schale mit essen? *würg*

btt:
Kaugummi


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2012)

Ich esse auch immer bei Gelegenheit die Schale mit. Momentan esse ich nix, weil ich nciht weiß, was ich essen will.


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

Da langsam der Hunger doch zugeschlagen hat , futter ich mir grad nen Käsecroissant <3


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn die Schale mit essen? *würg*



Die ist doch das Beste daran!!


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2012)

Wahhhbaahh....Haben wir das gleiche Bild vor Augen?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein diesen kläglichen Rest rechts oben im Bild...
Das geht max. bei Frühlingskartoffeln, die haben ja quasie noch gar keine Pelle.

btt:
Lasagne


----------



## Merianna (24. Februar 2012)

bin immer zu faul die zu pellen ausser ich brate die noch  
btw heute gibt es dann Bratkartoffeln mit Spinat


----------



## Alux (24. Februar 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognese, die Reste von Mittag


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Paprika, Schweinehackfleisch und Reis alles durch die Pfanne gejagt. Bon Appetit ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2012)

Blöd nur, dass die Schale von Kartoffeln sehr gesund ist wenn sie vorher gewaschen wurde.

Ich lass mich heute von Jamie Olivers Amerikakochbuch verwöhnen. :>


----------



## schneemaus (8. März 2012)

POPTARTS *_* Meine Tante hat mir dafür, dass ich in letzter Zeit öfter mal auf die Kinder aufpasse, was Gutes tun wollen und mir Poptarts gekauft *_* Deswegen ess ich grad zwei Stück.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mjam


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Kaugummi


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2012)

Bifteki mit Reis und Schafskäsesauce


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit remouladen sosse


----------



## H2OTest (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

Hmm sieht lecker aus H2o^^

Ich ess grad Glasnudeln mit Curry, dazu Reiswaffeln


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

reste von gestern ^^

ich will nicht wissen wieviel kalorien das sind was h20 da isst ^^


----------



## H2OTest (10. März 2012)

wieso ?  so viel is das nun auch wieder nicht ..


----------



## iShock (11. März 2012)

reste vom Mittag

Rinderroulade mit Rotkraut + Kloß 


Yammi ^-^


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

Vollkornbrot + Apfel


----------



## H2OTest (12. März 2012)

Thunfischpizza


----------



## MasterXoX (19. März 2012)

Gabs eigentlich auch einen "Was trinkt ihr gerade" Thread?


----------



## Stevesteel (20. März 2012)

Vitalis Schoko Müsli


----------



## Jordin (20. März 2012)

Tasse Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nen angetrockneter SchokoKeks weil er da so rumlag


----------



## Merianna (22. März 2012)

gerade ne pakung vampire gefuttert jetzt ist mir leicht übel


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was ich essen soll


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich essen soll



dito


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> dito



Naja da ich die nächsten stunden mit dem bike draußen verbringen werde, wirds wohl eher ein Apfel und ein Müsliriegel werden


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja da ich die nächsten stunden mit dem bike draußen verbringen werde, wirds wohl eher ein Apfel und ein Müsliriegel werden



Mich würd echt mal interessieren, wo du als NRW'ler so rumkurvst. Ich hab zwar auch nen Wald direkt vor der Haustür, aber wird das nicht langweilig, immer wieder die gleiche Strecke zu gurken? Hügel gibts ja bei dir keine und ich müsste erst 20 Km fahren.


----------



## H2OTest (24. März 2012)

Ich war eig der Meinung das Konov aus Nds kommt, oder liege ich da 
falsch?


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich war eig der Meinung das Konov aus Nds kommt, oder liege ich da
> falsch?



Hm, kann sein. Aber das ist ja noch schlimmer. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (24. März 2012)

Wieso? Im Harz kann man viel Spaß haben mit seinem Rad 
Hier in Hannover ists schwieriger, aber lange beruhigende Strecken gibt es hier auch in Massen - nur eben keine Berge/Kuhlen und keine schmalen Bergtrails.


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mich würd echt mal interessieren, wo du als NRW'ler so rumkurvst. Ich hab zwar auch nen Wald direkt vor der Haustür, aber wird das nicht langweilig, immer wieder die gleiche Strecke zu gurken? Hügel gibts ja bei dir keine und ich müsste erst 20 Km fahren.



Niedersachsen ist richtig.

Wir ham aber nen großen Stadtwald hier. Da gurke ich immer rum, umfasst bestimmt 40m² wenn nicht mehr. 
Und der Harz ist auch nicht weit, und da ist natürlich sowieso einiges an Bergen vorhanden. ^^


----------



## BoP78 (28. März 2012)

Käsespätzle


----------



## Ellesmere (28. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Niedersachsen ist richtig.
> 
> Wir ham aber nen großen Stadtwald hier. Da gurke ich immer rum, umfasst bestimmt* 40m²* wenn nicht mehr.
> Und der Harz ist auch nicht weit, und da ist natürlich sowieso einiges an Bergen vorhanden. ^^



Erscheint das nur mir etwas wenig?!   Will ja nicht viel sagen aber da ist ja unser Garten grösser  

btt:
Joghurt mit Erdbeere


----------



## Teena (28. März 2012)

Pizza-Salami, wiedermal ;-)


----------



## schneemaus (28. März 2012)

Ich überlege mir, ob ich mir was bestellen soll, hab Hunger, der Kühlschrank ist voll, aber ich hab auf überhaupt nix Lust >_>


----------



## Xidish (28. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. März 2012)

Hab beschlossen und bestellt, gleich kommt "Pasta Mista della Casa" von Pizzaboy, weil unsere Stammpizzeria leider schon zu hat.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

RAVIOLIS <3


----------



## schneemaus (28. März 2012)

Die hätt ich früher jede Woche minimum einmal essen können. Mittlerweile hab ich da nur noch ganz, ganz, ganz selten Lust drauf. Aber wenn, dann MÜSSEN es die Ravioli in pikanter Soße von Maggi sein, alle anderen Sorten schmecken nich und von anderen Marken auch nich xD


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2012)

Nachos+Sauce+Cola :3


----------



## Merianna (29. März 2012)

gleich lecker Rahmkohlrabi mit Kartoffeln


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die hätt ich früher jede Woche minimum einmal essen können. Mittlerweile hab ich da nur noch ganz, ganz, ganz selten Lust drauf. Aber wenn, dann MÜSSEN es die Ravioli in pikanter Soße von Maggi sein, alle anderen Sorten schmecken nich und von anderen Marken auch nich xD



Genau die sind es auch (:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
x2


----------



## Konov (31. März 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Erscheint das nur mir etwas wenig?!  Will ja nicht viel sagen aber da ist ja unser Garten grösser
> 
> btt:
> Joghurt mit Erdbeere



LOL
Du hast recht, ich meinte natürlich der Wald alleine 40 Quadrat*kilometer* 


Zum Thema: 
Bratkartoffeln


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

Raviolis :3


----------



## Noxiel (3. April 2012)

Ein halber Eisbergsalat mit Oliven und hart gekochtem Ei. Und jetzt noch eben eine kleine Schüssel Haferflocken mit Kakaopulver. Echte Männernahrung halt!


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Vielleicht gleich noch Nussschokolade


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2012)

Maultaschen. Hab mal welche geholt mit Fleischfüllung .. nicht so meins. :<
Aber sie erfüllen ihren Zweck.


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

Eis+Pizza+O-Saft+Schokolade


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Alles gleichzeitig? uiuiui 

Ich ess grad chinesische Nudeln mit Gemüse


----------



## schneemaus (8. April 2012)

Erdbeerschnüre vom Bären-Treff *_*


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Alles gleichzeitig? uiuiui
> 
> Ich ess grad chinesische Nudeln mit Gemüse



Was muss, dass muss


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. April 2012)

Na was das wohl geworden ist..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt nichts besseres als mit der tochter von den Hussel besitzter befreundet zusein


----------



## Konov (12. April 2012)

Gleich Buchstaben-Suppe, dazu Brot und Toast.


----------



## Teena (12. April 2012)

Chicken Tikka Masala mit Reis ;-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> es gibt nichts besseres als mit der tochter von den Hussel besitzter befreundet zusein



Wenn der eigene Vater Einkaufsleiter im Supermarkt ist und Firmen wie Hussel und Lindt ihre Ware drei Monate vor Ablauf als unverkäuflich kennzeichnen, ist das aber auch nicht schlecht  

Die befreundete Husseltochter erinnert mich an die großartige und stets damenhafte Freundin meines Onkels. Die hatte eine Raffaello-Quelle. Ich hab das Zeug EINKAUFSTÜTENWEISE bekommen. Schöööön wars.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2012)

Erdnüsse :=)


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wenn der eigene Vater Einkaufsleiter im Supermarkt ist und Firmen wie Hussel und Lindt ihre Ware drei Monate vor Ablauf als unverkäuflich kennzeichnen, ist das aber auch nicht schlecht
> 
> Die befreundete Husseltochter erinnert mich an die großartige und stets damenhafte Freundin meines Onkels. Die hatte eine Raffaello-Quelle. Ich hab das Zeug EINKAUFSTÜTENWEISE bekommen. Schöööön wars.



Ich bekomm Bücher,Parfum und Süßigkeiten umsonst. Der Vater leitet ja nicht nur Hussel sondern auch Douglas & Thalia. ME GUSTA


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2012)

Also für Thalia beneide ich dich endlos. Ich würde ja ne Dame heiraten, deren Vater Galileo Press gehört.


----------



## Kirby88 (19. April 2012)

Müsliriegel. Und nachher ein leckeres Fertiggericht :-P


----------



## BattleMcStruggle (19. April 2012)

Russisch Brot. Wie fast jeden Abend um diese Zeit


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2012)

Ein bisschen Reis mit gepimpten Gyros


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Nussschokolade


----------



## Renox1 (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (21. April 2012)

*sabber* jetzt hab ich echt tierischen Hunger bekommen, echt gemein


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

nudel-schinken auflauf!


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Sieht verdammt legger aus!


----------



## Merianna (21. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nudel-schinken auflauf!


wenns nur normale Nudeln wären, sieht verdammt nach Tortellinis aus in die Dinger könnt ich mich reinsetzen


----------



## orkman (21. April 2012)

Döner , macht ja bekanntlich schöner


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2012)

Renox, das Teil sieht richtig geil aus.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Selbstgemachtes Bauernfrühstück zu später Stunde. So lecker...


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2012)

selbstgemachte burger. jamjam


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2012)

Ein hartgekochtes Ei, zwei Toast mit Aprikosenmarmelade, Käse und Lachsschinken, ein kerniges Vollkornbrot mit Nutella dazu eine Tasse Kaffee und ein Glas Multivitaminsaft


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Ein Becher "kleine Früchtchen" ausm Rewe. Ich finde verdammt nochmal kein Bild dazu, aber seehr lecker, am besten noch mit nem Klecks Vanillesauce darüber.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Juni 2012)

Erdbeeren


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Erdbeeren



genau das


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/106321044787522/Kaesesuppe.html

quillt quasi über vor lauch. das gibt schön chemische kriegsführung ^^


----------



## Remaire (13. Juni 2012)

Tagliatelle mit Cognac Sahne Sauce *lecker*


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Curry Hühnchen Reispfanne ^^


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

chili. and it burns burns burns, und das die nächsten tage


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Hab eben Spätzle mit Puten-Zwiebel-Geschnetzeltem gegessen ^^


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

hab mich eben noch für ein 85 cent zitronensorbet von aldi entschieden. man is das zeug lecker


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Juni 2012)

Bacardi Razz & Up...

achso, ist ja nix zum Essen. Na dann, Malz und Hefe. Gehört ja zum Grundnahrungsmittel.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Na dann, Malz und Hefe. Gehört ja zum Grundnahrungsmittel.



7bier sindn schnitzel ne


----------



## Yiraja (14. Juni 2012)

mexikanischen bohneneintopf un ne coke ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Juni 2012)

eine Birne


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Genehmige mir gleich einen Döner. Aber ohne Saucen. ^^
Zuviel Fett und macht alles matschig.


----------



## Ogil (14. Juni 2012)

Sobald der Reis fertig ist: Chili con carne mit Reis. Das Chili blubbert schon ein paar Stuendlein in der Pfanne...


----------



## Rodem (14. Juni 2012)

Brötchen mit kalten Braten mit Paprika-Kruste, Mjam 

Edith sagt dass ich dazu noch den Erdbeer-Traube-Apfel-Ananas-Orange-Banane-Passionsfrucht-Direktsaft trink, garnet mal schlecht das Zeug


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Juni 2012)

Pringles "Sour Cream & Onion"


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

Pringles "Schlaaannnddddd"


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2012)

Ja Frau Aufgeraucht...sie werden mir immer sympathischer.


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognese schön scharf mit Tomatensauce, Hackfleisch, parmesan, Basilikum, sonstigesn italienischen Kräutern, dazu grüne Bohnen. ^^


----------



## Xiin (19. Juni 2012)

Thunfisch Eiweißbrötchen und dazu einen Proteinshake.
Nicht mein Lieblingsessen, aber es schmeckt nicht schlecht und hilft beim Muskelaufbau.


----------



## Ogil (19. Juni 2012)

Bananenkuchen mit Schoko-Ueberzug. Meine bessere Haelfte hat den Versuch mich dick zu fuettern noch nicht aufgegeben


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Gleich Tofu mit Reis ^^


----------



## Fauzi (24. Juni 2012)

Melone :-)


----------



## Dominau (26. Juni 2012)

Fleischkäse mit Bratkartoffeln.
Lecker, mir sind die Bratkartoffeln noch sie sooo gut gelungen!


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (26. Juni 2012)

Spagehtti bolognese mit ner cola und als nachtisch apfelmus


----------



## Jaen (26. Juni 2012)

Auch spaghetti bolo+Apfelschorle und nen halben apfel


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Popcorn von gestern ausm Kino


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

bah das ist doch schon zäh und trocken ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Frankfurter Grüne Soße.


----------



## vollmi (28. Juni 2012)

Knabberei vorm TV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum dippen


----------



## Merianna (5. Juli 2012)

Milchreis mit Apfelmus und Banane nach 3 Tagen ist der Topf endlich leer  da hatte ich bischen zu viel gekocht


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2012)

Gleich ne fette Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

mjam mjam.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Orange Softcake Kekse suchten MJAM


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Orange Softcake Kekse suchten MJAM



Meine Mutter konnte das ewig nicht richtig aussprechen... deswegen hat es sich bei mir einfach eingebürgert es "SoftKake" zu nennen. 

mfg


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Meine Mutter konnte das ewig nicht richtig aussprechen... deswegen hat es sich bei mir einfach eingebürgert es "*SoftKake*" zu nennen.
> 
> mfg



Was den Geschmack nicht unwesentlich verschlechtert


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Bier aus der Flasche xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. August 2012)

Zigaretteeeeeeeeeeeee. :3


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

kaffee mit kippe, und als nachspeise ne kippe


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Salattasche mit Schafskäse vom Dönermann von dem natürlich 70% auf dem Boden und auf meine Schwarze Hose gefallen ist. Sieht aus als hätte ich ne Bukkakeparty hinter mir, lecker war er trotzdem.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schafskäse vom Bukkakeparty Dönermann lecker war er trotzdem.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

so gerade lecker sandwich gemacht.
krosse entenbrust in scheiben, toast, etwas leichte majo drauf, und für die vegetarische schiene zitronengras, paprika, chili, mango kleingehackt angebraten und als "paste" mit aufs toast


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (4. August 2012)

@H2OTest haha das gibt's ja nicht, habe das Bild eben auf Twitter gesehen unter #Frühstück und jetzt ist es hier auf Buffed.de :b


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2012)

Zwiebelkuchen frisch aus dem Backofen. Nomnomnom!


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

oh gott ogil produziert chemische kampfstoffe. lauft um euer leben 

btt: knusprige bratkartoffel mit würzigem speck


----------



## Vogelsang (9. August 2012)

Selbst gemachtes Vanilleeis


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Salami Toast + Kaffee


----------



## Mirmamirmo (19. August 2012)

Lol, Brot mit Schinken. Das einfachste ist doch immer das beste


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. August 2012)

Tomaten


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Oktober 2012)

Rührei mit Tomaten^^


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

Brötchen, Toast, Kaffee und Multivitaminsaft


----------



## Vogelsang (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir gibts heute nur eine Karottensuppe nach Moser, da ich eine Magen-Darm-Grippe habe. 
hmmm, köstlich!!!


----------



## buffiman (16. Oktober 2012)

habe gerade ein fabelhaften Apfelstrudel vom Billa verspeist- hat nur 1 Euro gekostet!


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2012)

Vogelsang schrieb:


> Selbst gemachtes Vanilleeis


Kann man das auch ohne Eismaschine machen, sprich einfach die geschlagene Masse ins Eisfach stellen?


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2012)

Nussschokolade )))


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2012)

Müsli und Tasse kaffee


----------



## Vogelsang (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

@Davatar: Kann Dir leider nicht sagen ob das auch ohne Eismaschine funktioniert, da ich mir dafür immer extra die Maschine meines Bruders leihe.
          Ich würds einfach mal ausprobieren. Funktionieren wirds bestimmt auch bzw. könnte ich mir das vorstellen, aber bei der Eismaschine wird die
          Masse ja nicht nur gekühlt, sondern auch noch die ganze Zeit lang verrührt, damit es schön cremig wird.
          Wie gesagt einfach mal austesten. Viel Erfolg und hoffentlich guten Hunger!!!


----------



## MomoTastic (17. Oktober 2012)

Mettworschtbrötchen!


----------



## LastToKnow (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich war heute steak essen 300g Teil XD


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

LastToKnow schrieb:


> Ich war heute steak essen 300g Teil XD



peanuts.....

war letztens steak essen, das war ein 500+ gramm teil.... 
alden da ging nichts mehr.mehr überfressen geht net...
und ich ging glücklich überfressen ins bett, ohne extrawünsche an madame,die mich noch fragte ob ich gesund sei.


und das selbe hie: gn8 princess´


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

SOYLENTS!!! I KILL YOU!

BTT: Heute morgen gab es ein genüssliches Brötchen. Mit frischem heißen Fleischkäse! :>


----------



## stefanru (31. Oktober 2012)

hmmmmm lebkuchen


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2012)

Dinkelkekse


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2012)

Improvisationskraft ftw 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (5. Dezember 2012)

grünkohl mit pinkel


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

290 gramm irisches rindfleisch *sabber*


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Erdnüsse ..... und bissl Weingummi


----------



## Alux (1. Januar 2013)

Vanilleeis mit Schokosauce und Mandelblättchen und alles schöne mit 7 AÑOS Havana Club übergossen NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

käsebrot.

und gleich ein auf außentemperatur gekühltes becks das ich gestern abend aufm fensterbrett vergessen hab


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2013)

Thüringer Rostbratwurst (aber nur Elektrogrill) mit Brot und Ketschup ^^


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Schoko Toffees - Qual für die Zähne und Droge für den Gaumen


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Februar 2013)

Germknödel


----------



## zoizz (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klingt komisch - ist ... ^^


----------



## Trollmops (17. Februar 2013)

2x long chicken
1x double chili cheese

burger happy hour bei burger king


----------



## Alux (23. Februar 2013)

Eine Champignon Schinken Pizza mit so viel Tabasco drauf, dass die Pizza komplett durchweicht ist 

Bin enttäuscht, hätt es schärfer eingeschätzt


----------



## Sin (24. Februar 2013)

Regenbogenforelle mit Reis und Buttergemüse und zum Nachtisch gibs nen Apfel :-)


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (24. Februar 2013)

schinkenröllchen mit hackfleisch gefüllt tomatensoße mit käse überbacken und reis


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Wurstsalat!


----------



## Trollmops (24. Februar 2013)

danny sahne mit banane 

reimt sich!


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




leck0r ^-^


----------



## Konov (14. März 2013)

Gleich mal wieder 2 schöne Pangasius Filets mit grünen Bohnen und Nudeln

MJAM eiweiß


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. März 2013)

Reiswaffeln.


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

Hühnchen an Satésauce mit Thai Reis.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Chefkoch Floxi


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

Brötchen mit Marmelade x)


----------



## FoKzT (9. April 2013)

Ein Brötchen mit Pikanter Zwiebelmettwurst um genau zu sein


----------



## Konov (12. April 2013)

Spinaaaat mit Spiegeleiern und Kartoffelbrei


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Spinaaaat mit Spiegeleiern und Kartoffelbrei



Bei uns gibt's immer Bratkartoffeln dazu.

Was ich zu essen habe: belegtes Brötchen


----------



## Konov (12. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt's immer Bratkartoffeln dazu.



Ja oder halt salzkartoffeln

aber ich hatte keine kartoffeln da, also hab ich kartoffelbrei genommen ^^


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2013)

Omnomnom






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoKzT (12. April 2013)

Und jetzt grade Käse


----------



## FoKzT (30. April 2013)

und bub lach gummi xD


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. April 2013)

Einen schönen Salat mit Cherrytomaten, Ei, Kochschinken und Gouda. Dazu Croutons und ein Honigsenf-Dressing.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Einen schönen Salat mit Cherrytomaten, Ei, Kochschinken und Gouda. Dazu Croutons und ein Honigsenf-Dressing.



Ich komm mal eben vorbei


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Mai 2013)

Haferflocken.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2013)

Vollkornbrot mit Spiegelei drauf.


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ein spiegelei


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

Gekochtes Ei, Müsli, Glas Milch ^^


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bacon ....


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2013)

Gleich Hühnchenfilet, dazu grüne Bohnen und Reis


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2013)

pepperonipizza mit zwiebeln, jalapenos, bacon und scharfer salami


----------



## Reflox (8. Juni 2013)

Schokoeis mit Drachenfrucht und geraffeltem Palmzucker. Liiiiiiiiiebe


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Penne promodori con spinaci

Sogar Vegan ^^ (Okay... es gibt ziemlich wenig womit man das Unvegan machen könnte )


----------



## Legendary (5. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> (Okay... es gibt ziemlich wenig womit man das Unvegan machen könnte )






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Pfui, Fleisch >.>


----------



## Legendary (5. August 2013)

Nicht nur Fleisch, BACON STRIPS!!


----------



## Maxim80 (7. August 2013)

kennt ihr dass wenn ihr hunger auf was habt aber nicht wisst worauf :-(
hmm....ich les noch mal eure posts durch - vielleicht bekomm ich eine Inspiration :-)


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. August 2013)

wenn mir langweilig ist esse ich m&ms

edit: und trinke sprite


----------



## schneemaus (7. August 2013)

Reis mit gebratenem Gemüse (Karotten, Paprika, Zwiebel, Sprossen) und selbst gemachter Erdnusssauce.


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2013)

Noch nix - aber gleich Spaghetti mit von Grund auf selbstgemachter Bolognese


----------



## iShock (7. August 2013)

chili con carne mit reis om nom nom


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. August 2013)

m&ms und bier


----------



## Goerni72 (13. Februar 2014)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was das denn...?
> btt:
> 
> Kaugummi



Opa's Weißer kennt man doch wohl, schau Dir mal das Glas an:

http://www.frankenwu...isser-200g.html


(hoffe Du wohnst irgendwo in Bayern *g*)

Gruß


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (13. Februar 2014)

Packung Mohrenköpfe - jamjam, kleben so schön, da muß ich das hier mit einer Hand schreiben, sonst sind die Keys auch verklebt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt doch nix geileres.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2014)

Lindt Schokokugeln.


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gibt doch nix geileres.



doch, würfelzucker pur.

putencurry


----------



## Mayestic (13. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Bier! Sind immerhin zwei Semmeln/Brötchen! Das muss zählen!


----------



## lindtino (16. Februar 2014)

ich esse gerade bombomgs und später schon pizzaaaa


----------



## Rexo (16. Februar 2014)

_Apfel Milchreis :3_


----------



## Dominau (21. Mai 2014)

Erdbeer-Trauben-Bananen Obstsalat. <3 Perfekt bei der Hitze


----------



## Schrottinator (16. November 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. November 2014)

Coca Cola


----------



## Schrottinator (16. November 2014)

Coca Cola

Hoecker, sie sind raus!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. November 2014)

Lebkuchenherzchen


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2014)

Kekse


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2014)

granatapfel<3


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Esse gerade Essen von Burger King und trinke Emmi


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Dezember 2014)

Krautwickel


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Januar 2015)

Erdbeer Cheesecake Eis, ist sogar ganz lecker


----------



## Tikume (8. Januar 2015)

NONG SHIM Kim Chi Ramen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Januar 2015)

trinke gerade einen Nespresso Ristretto


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Januar 2015)

Mango-Stückchen. Ich faste ab sofort 2 Tage die Woche (Montag & Donnerstag) und "darf" an diesen Tagen nur 500 kcal zu mir nehmen. Ich dachte erst "ja, lol gg - esse ja eh voll wenig." Aber ja... hab es direkt heute morgen beim Frühstück gemerkt. Weil ich gestern keine Lust mehr hatte zum 7-Tage-die-Woche-Lidl zu laufen und mir da VERNÜNFTIGES kalorienarmes Zeug zu holen, musste ich auf das zurückgreifen, was wir heute morgen da hatten... 2 Tomaten, von denen ich nur eine halbe runter bekommen habe und eine Nektarine. Habe mir dazu noch einen Tee gekocht und ja. Das war mein Frühstück. :c Sonst esse ich immer soooo viel morgens und naja - war dann heute morgen sehr unbefriedigend  Ich möchte halt momentan wieder ein besseres Körpergefühl entwickeln und da ich sonst immer so viel Kekse und Chips und so in mich reinschaufele, will ich das echt an den 2 Tagen in der Woche mal durchziehen. Zu Mittag habe ich mir dann einen kleinen Salat und eine Nektarine geholt und für zwischendurch halt die Mango-Stückchen :> Mal sehen wie lange ich das durchziehe    Heute Abend gibt es dann höchstens noch eine Suppe, da ich schon bei 403 kcal bin, wenn ich mein VOLVIC WASSER MIT APFELGESCHMACK ausgetrunken habe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

Mango-Stückchen. Ich faste ab sofort 2 Tage die Woche (Montag & Donnerstag) und "darf" an diesen Tagen nur 500 kcal zu mir nehmen. Ich dachte erst "ja, lol gg - esse ja eh voll wenig." Aber ja... hab es direkt heute morgen beim Frühstück gemerkt. Weil ich gestern keine Lust mehr hatte zum 7-Tage-die-Woche-Lidl zu laufen und mir da VERNÜNFTIGES kalorienarmes Zeug zu holen, musste ich auf das zurückgreifen, was wir heute morgen da hatten... 2 Tomaten, von denen ich nur eine halbe runter bekommen habe und eine Nektarine. Habe mir dazu noch einen Tee gekocht und ja. Das war mein Frühstück. :c Sonst esse ich immer soooo viel morgens und naja - war dann heute morgen sehr unbefriedigend  Ich möchte halt momentan wieder ein besseres Körpergefühl entwickeln und da ich sonst immer so viel Kekse und Chips und so in mich reinschaufele, will ich das echt an den 2 Tagen in der Woche mal durchziehen. Zu Mittag habe ich mir dann einen kleinen Salat und eine Nektarine geholt und für zwischendurch halt die Mango-Stückchen :> Mal sehen wie lange ich das durchziehe    Heute Abend gibt es dann höchstens noch eine Suppe, da ich schon bei 403 kcal bin, wenn ich mein VOLVIC WASSER MIT APFELGESCHMACK ausgetrunken habe 

VOLVIC APFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL<3333333333333333

Denk dran bei 501 Kcl hast du versagt und wirst aus dem imakeyousexy Programm ausgeschlossen. Also Obacht.

 

Hab heute auch nur Lachs, ein Apfel und 4 kleine Tomaten gegessen. :c

Muss jetzt ja auch fitter werden, da evtl. Ferienfreizeit.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Januar 2015)

Das dürfen die niemals erfahren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

...ich hab Detlef bei Whatsapp...

Der ist schneller informiert als du denkst!


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2015)

Pizza


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Januar 2015)

Schnuckere nebenbei gerade Gürkchen und Möhrchen. Hab ich mir heute morgen für die Arbeit fertig gemacht weil ja -- WIEDER FASTEN-DONNRESTAG IST! WOOOOHOOO.

Frühstück sah heute aber besser aus, habe Paprika, Gurke und Möhre klein geschnitten und mit einem kalorienarmen Kräuterquark gedippt. Zum Mittag bzw Abendessen mache ich mir nachher dann Champignons, Aubergine und Süßkartoffel.. und wieder ein bisschen von dem Quark  Und dat wars es dann auch heute schon. Morgen gibbet auf jeden Fall wieder Brötchen mit Käse ... sofern das nicht gleich weggefressen wird in der WG


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

Toast mit Jagtwurst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2015)

Dachte du isst nur reispudding.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

Bin doch kein hipster ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2015)

ne aber rentner


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2015)

das wäre dann Grießbrei


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2015)

ich dachte er wäre schon bei intravenöser nahrung angekommen


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2015)

Nope, noch muss die Pflegerin den Pudding vorkauen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2015)

Lachs :>


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

ne aber rentner

 

dann weisste wie es dir in 4 jahren geht ^^ da fing es bei mir an mit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2015)

ALS OB DU 25 bischt


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

da mit dem lesen und verstehen fängt es schon an 

 

ich meinte in 4 jahren wenn du 25 bist fängt bei dir auch an das alter zu merken ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2015)

da mit dem lesen und verstehen fängt es schon an 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt...

 

sollte nichts aufs wc gehen


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Januar 2015)

[Zum Mittag bzw Abendessen mache ich mir nachher dann Champignons, Aubergine und Süßkartoffel.. und wieder ein bisschen von dem Quark  Und dat wars es dann auch heute schon. [...]

 

Fuck, war das mächtig. Hab nicht mal alles geschafft.. Biete es - wenn sie nach hause kommen sollte(?) - mal meiner Mitbewohnerin an .. sonst zaubere ich morgen da noch irgendwas FETTIGES HAHAHAHHA draus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2015)

Nen Apfel. Langweilig ich weiß.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2015)

Lachs mit Sushi.

Morgen gibts Oktopus<3


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2015)

Lachs mit Sushi.

Morgen gibts Oktopus<3

würmer inc.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Januar 2015)

nummer 44 vom chinesen


----------



## Type your name here (24. Januar 2015)

Kekse^^...im ernst jetzt....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2015)

würmer inc.


Absolut nein.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passt iwie     

 

ich ess nix. ich trink bier und kirsch mit vaddern nach den 2 tagen holzfällen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2015)

Vodka O


----------



## Korgor (27. Januar 2015)

Vollkornbrot mit Kräuterexquisa und Gurken, dazu noch n O-Saft.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Februar 2015)

Haagen Dazs mit Bananengeschmack und Brownie


----------



## HerrGun (9. Februar 2015)

heut gibt es putenbrustfilet mit weizengraupe und soße dazu. mal schauen was für wein oder bier noch da ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Februar 2015)

Pistazien.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Februar 2015)

Trinke eine Schneider Weisse Tap 6, passt vielleicht nicht so ganz zu Pute, ist wiederum aber so gut, dass man sie eigentlich zu allem trinken sollte

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Koche gleich Wareniki, dann bin ich wieder von oben bis unten voller Mehl...


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2015)

Ich bin nicht so cool. Bei uns gab's Krautwickel mit Kartoffeln.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Hat nichts mit cool zu tun. Esse halt leider ungerne "Deutsches". Schmeckt mir eben nicht. Mal Schnitzel ist ok, aber ansonsten siehts mau aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2015)

Obstsalat mit Magerquark ... yum.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. März 2015)

Erdbeeren mit Milch :>


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

Eierplätzchen


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2015)

Erdbeeren mit Milch :>

ohne Milch.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. März 2015)

Vanilleeis und Sahne :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. April 2015)

Franzbrötchen mit Kürbiskernen.
Gestern Labskaus._.
Ich will hier nicht mehr weg. :/


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2015)

schokotoast


----------



## Cillenja (28. April 2015)

Ein simples aber gutes Schmelzkäsebrot mit Kräutern-und ich liebe es.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Ben & Jerrys Eis

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmops (19. Mai 2015)

selbstgekochte linsensuppe mit wursteinlage

 

schmeckt


----------



## johnp9 (28. Mai 2015)

Selbst gemachte Kekse von meiner Mom und Milch dazu mmmhh


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2015)

In ca 15 Minuten Eiersalat und Schnitzel.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> In ca 15 Minuten Eiersalat und Schnitzel.


kein lachs? deine armut kotzt mich an  
 

atm sellerie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2015)

Hatte die Woche 3x Lachs.^^


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hatte die Woche 3x Lachs.^^


das sagst du jetzt mal eben so. zeig mir die einkaufszettel!
jetzt gibts schokopudding ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2015)

Wer hebt die denn auf?

Ich greif gleich noch zur Flasche... Eisteeflasche, aber dusche jetzt fix


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wer hebt die denn auf?


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elkedarms (18. Juni 2015)

was gibt es besseres als Pancakes und frisches Obst am morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Leider schon im Bauch... so good ._.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juni 2015)

noch nicht gegessen; aber ein Kunde hat hier eine Melone vergessen  Die gönne ich mir heute Abend


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> noch nicht gegessen; aber ein Kunde hat hier eine Melone vergessen  Die gönne ich mir heute Abend


 

War er Grieche ? 

 

2000 Euro hat Evangelia Sideridou, eine Rentnerin im Stadtteil Chalkidona, im Kühlschrank versteckt - fest in Plastik verpackt und in eine entkernte Melone gestopft
 


 

http://www.finanzen100.de/finanznac...ld-die-melone-als-sparbuch_H542321409_186013/


----------



## HeyDayWay (20. Juni 2015)

Gestern Reispfanne mit Hühchen, Zuchini, Sprossen & Lauch in Kokos-Erdnuss-Soße gekocht. Es schmeckt immer noch geil


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2015)

Sushi.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2015)

warscheinlich mit fisch aus gefährdetem wildfang

tztztztztztztztz

ich futter grad gemüsepfanne aus zucchini, tomaten, zwiebeln, gurken, hackfleischbällcen


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> ich futter grad [...] hackfleischbällcen


 

wahrscheinlich mit Fleisch aus un(art)gerechter Tierhaltung

 

tztzztztztztzzttz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2015)

Karotten aus un(art)gerechter Karottenhaltung.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich mit Fleisch aus un(art)gerechter Tierhaltung
> 
> 
> 
> tztzztztztztzzttz


ich schlachte mein schwein wie ich will und wo ich will. zum glück funzt hier noch die dorfschlachterei......


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2015)

REGT EUCH AB DA WAR NUR GURKE UND AVOCADO SOWIE SESAMKÖRNER DRAUF/DRIN.

Tbh: Esse lieber aus artungerechter Haltung. Erlöse sie durch's Essen ja aus ihrem schlechten Leben. Die glücklichen Tiere zu essen würde ich nich über's Herz bringen. :p


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2015)

dammit tyrone! du erlöst also lieber die nicht artgerechten tiere? dayum!  btw wo is mein mett für 1,50€


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2015)

Ich merke jetzt, dass es ja artungerecht und nicht unartgerecht heißt :> fack.


----------



## Waldelfe77 (15. Juli 2015)

lecker Apfel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2015)

grille im moment... tintenfisch in einer olivenöl-knoblauch-limetten marinade(selbstgemacht...) <3


----------



## Veshrae (11. August 2015)

Brötchen mit iwelchen Früchten drin.

Hoch auf Büro-Frühstück \m/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2015)

Müsli mit Himbeeren + Apfel.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. August 2015)

Brötchen mit... FRÜCHTEN?Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2015)

Wie Früchtebrot in klein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Brötchen mit... FRÜCHTEN?Oo


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. August 2015)

bääh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2015)

Überbackende Paprika gefüllt mit Hüttenkäse/Tomate/Kräuter und Salat


----------



## Veshrae (14. August 2015)

Schowkohlawde *mampf*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. November 2015)

Blattspinat mit Ziegenkäse und kaltem Räucherlachs.Omqqqqqq


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Ich habe grade den gefühlt 1000ten Hustenbonbon im Mund weil ich so Halsweh habe. Mir ist schon ganz schlecht von den Dingern.... Steak wär mir lieber, aber meine Geschmacksnerven liegen durch die Erkältung total lahm


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn man es "essen" nennen kann, ich habe gerade meinen täglichen Obst-Smoothie hinter mir.


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

Kalten Currysalat mit Huhn, Reis und Ananas


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2017)

polizeikuchen


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Oktober 2017)

Studentenfutter. und ich fühl mich verarscht, natürlich sind da fast nur Rosinen und Erdnüsse drin, die teuren Cashewkerne und Mandeln muss man suchen, da sind in der gesamten Packung keine zehn Mandeln drin -.-


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2017)

naja in einer packung für 1,50 brauchst dir die frage da nicht stellen


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2017)

Ich arbeite in der verpackung von den dingern in Hamburg bei Atco, glaub mir das ist beabsichtigt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2017)

Wenn ich in 90 Min daheim bin selbstgemachtes Beef Jerky...yessssssssssssss


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2017)

Nudeln


----------



## tripmeup (10. Dezember 2017)

Also leider bin ich gerade am naschen und haue mir fettigste Chips rein, aber nun ja würde ich sagen heute verdinet weil ich ziemlich viel körperlich gehakelt habe und den Keller entrümpelt und dinge wie das erledigt habe. Deswegen freut mich nichts mehr ausser ein bisschen internetten.


----------



## bender952 (11. Dezember 2017)

90% Schokolade.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Dezember 2017)

Garnelen :v


----------



## Haiden23 (18. Dezember 2017)

Magerquark


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Dezember 2017)

Wollte eig. nur Thymian kaufen für die Spaghetti mit Oktopus. Irgendwie hab ich aber jetzt auch Kalbsschnitzel im Rucksack. Gibt's wohl erstmal das.. :v


----------



## Haiden23 (18. Dezember 2017)

Sehr ausgefallen, dass gefällt mir


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2017)

Kennst du nicht die Hamburger-Delikatesse Kalbsschnitzel im Rucksack? Normie. :v


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2017)

Hab jetzt Kalbsschnitzel im Rucksack gegoogelt.

Hab mich gewundert, dass ich kein Rezept finde.

 

 

Ich gehe jetzt wieder schlafen


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Dezember 2017)

Das kommt davon, wenn man(n) nur Melonen im Kopp hat Manowar... Bei zu viel Obst fehlen einem tierische Eiweisse welche für die Hirnfunktion wichtig sind. Gute Nacht.

 btt.: 1 Lebkuchentorte mit Schokocreme gebacken und nen Apfelkuchen...

 

Neueste Neuigkeiten: Gestern kam Tante Edith mit Entenbrust, Rotkohl, Kartoffelknödel sowie Pfirsich und Preiselbeeren vorbei... zum Nachtisch gabs dann Schokoosterhasen von Lindt+ Milka

 

Fröhliche Weihnacht überall _ Frööhhööliche Weihnacht überall


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2018)

spätzlepfanne von frosta. alter ist die lecker


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2018)

heute mal vegetarisch. schön selbstgemachte kohlrabipfanne. da wird die decke heute nacht wieder schweben


----------



## schornstein (14. Februar 2018)

[SIZE=12pt]Ich habe soeben Quinoa mit Pilzcremesoße geschmaust und jetzt nasche ich gerade eine Schokopraline.[/SIZE]


----------



## Martin969 (9. März 2018)

Ich bin zufällig zu diesem Thema gekommen und bin jetzt hungrig geworden...


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. März 2018)

Panierter Rosenkohl mit Käse überbacken.


----------



## Aun (19. März 2018)

es gab tote oma, sk und sauerkraut und zum nachtisch einen frozen yoghurt mit mangostücken und kiwisoße


----------



## spectrumizer (20. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. März 2018)

korrekt. aber vom fleischer und nicht aus der dose. und heute gibts wurstsuppe und kesselwurst


----------



## Aun (23. März 2018)

Nr. 11


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2018)

Grillgedöhns.


----------



## Aun (23. April 2018)

du sollst nicht so fettiges so spät essen! fett du wirst werden (wobei währe vllt ganz gut ^^ )

btt:

selleriestangen mit joghurt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2018)

Bin schon fett also passt das, außerdem bis eben hab ich noch gar nix gegessen heute :-( 

Schwöre es gibt nix schöneres nach'm langen Tag sich auf den Terassenbalkon zusetzen und den Grill an zu schmeißen.  

Rundum mich kein Ton außer den Bachlauf den man bisschen hört und das zischen und knacken vom Holz im Grill. 

Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2018)

hast du keine nachbarn oder was is falsch? ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2018)

Hör mir auf. Neben uns in das Haus ist ne ganze Hippie Kommune eingezogen. Aber die waren gott sei Dank mal ruhig.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2018)

Aber die waren gott sei Dank mal ruhig.



Vielleicht alle zu stoned. Oder Schockstarre, weil du gegrillt hast, du Barbar!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2018)

Save sind paar von den Vegan. Da sind 2-3 Kerle dabei die sehen aus wie von Edens Gate.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2018)

what ^^

leberkäse. gebraten mit spiegelei


----------



## cloneW (30. April 2018)

Vanilleeis+Schokoeis+Schokowaffeln+Himbeeren+Sahne oder = Kalorienbombe


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2018)

30 cent asiatütensuppe ^^
schokopudding und erdbeeren


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. August 2018)

Kartoffelbrei mit gemischtem Gemüse und leckeren Räucherwürstchen


----------



## cloneW (29. September 2018)

Selbstgemachte Pommes mit Sauce aus Joghurt, Mayo, Schafskäse und Pfeffer. Seeehr lecker


----------



## Fordtaurus (30. September 2018)

Gestern gab es für mich Nudeln mit Tomatensauce und zum Nachtisch nen riesen Stück selbstgemachten Apfelkuchen mit Sahne

Heute Schnitzel mit Gemüs und mal schauen wat ich zum Nachtisch mache hmmmm und nen frisches Brot backen könnt ich auch mal wieder


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

nudeln mit tomatensauce


----------

